# United Lowrider Council



## Loco 61

The first ULC meeting was tonight, January 16, 2009. We had a great turn out of over 70 people that came to show their support in creating an organization that will bring our Lowrider community together. 

The ULC would like to invite *everyone * to attend next weeks meeting on Friday at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).

Once again we would like thank everyone that attended tonight's meeting.


----------



## spider 53

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Good meeting everyone!!!


----------



## elpayaso

GOOD JO0B THERE HOMIES HOPE IT GETS BIGGER AND BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jan 17 2009, 12:44 AM~12729652
> *GOOD JO0B THERE HOMIES HOPE IT GETS BIGGER AND BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

*MISSION STATEMENT*


The *United Lowrider Council* is an established organization designed to unite the Car Clubs and Solo Riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex, Religion or Race. We are about these founding principals, *Unity*, *Family* and best of all *Lowriding*. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prosper for years to come.


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 10:57 PM~12729763
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> 
> The United Lowrider Council is a newly established organization designed to unite the car clubs and solo riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex/Religion or Race. We are about a few founding principals. Unity, Famila and best of all Lowriding. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prospire for years to come.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's a few things that came out of our meeting we agreed upon.

1) A need for an organization for the Ft Worth, Tarrant Cnty area riders
2) Need for basic officers: 3 spokes persons - Secretary - Srgt at Arms 
3) The name 'United Lowrider Counsil'
4) The need for a Mission statement
5) Set Meeting palce and time: Place, day & time:
Friday 7:30pm at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
6) Need for some basic rules
7) Need to put events calendar together

spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John
Secretary: Alex (Loco 61)
Srgt at Arms: Gilbert

Next meeting we will discuss some of items listed above and ensure were moving in the right direstion. This was a good first meeting... 
For all those who are planning an event for this coming year please bring that nifromation with so we can star puuting our calendar together..

Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2009, 11:31 PM~12730045
> *Here's a few things that came out of our meeting we agreed upon.
> 
> 1) A need for an organization for the Ft Worth, Tarrant Cnty area riders
> 2) Need for basic officers: 3 spokes persons - Secretary - Srgt at Arms
> 3) The name 'United Lowrider Counsil'
> 4) The need for a Mission statement
> 5) Set Meeting palce and time: Place, day & time:
> Friday 7:30pm at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 6) Need for some basic rules
> 7) Need to put events calendar together
> 
> spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John
> Secretary: Alex (Loco 61)
> Srgt at Arms: Gilbert
> 
> Next meeting we will discuss some of items listed above and ensure were moving in the right direstion. This was a good first meeting...
> For all those who are planning an event for this coming year please bring that nifromation with so we can star puuting our calendar together..
> 
> Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.
> *


JUST LIKE HOMIE STYLN THE FIRST MEETING WAS VERY GOOD ! PICS WILL BE POSTED TODAY! :thumbsup: NEXT WEEK WILL BE ANOTHER STEP TO MAKING HISTORY! :biggrin: SO GOD BLESS YOU ALL! :angel:


----------



## VENOM65

GOOD MEETING LAST NITE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE THE NEXT ONE. IT WAS COLL MEETING ALOT OD U GUYS FROM FT. WORTH. 

WASSUP PINTOR


----------



## teal62impala

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2009, 11:31 PM~12730045
> *
> Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.
> *



Looks like Ft.Worth is getting off to a good start, long time coming. :thumbsup:

Make it happen John! uffin:


----------



## Elpintor

The ULC had a real good turn out last night. Alot more heads think better than a few.... So everyone please keep on coming back and voice your opinions, concerns, and thoughts on how we can improve the LOWRIDER movement around the DFW Metroplex.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2009, 01:31 AM~12730045
> *Here's a few things that came out of our meeting we agreed upon.
> 
> 1) A need for an organization for the Ft Worth, Tarrant Cnty area riders
> 2) Need for basic officers: 3 spokes persons - Secretary - Srgt at Arms
> 3) The name 'United Lowrider Counsil'
> 4) The need for a Mission statement
> 5) Set Meeting palce and time: Place, day & time:
> Friday 7:30pm at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 6) Need for some basic rules
> 7) Need to put events calendar together
> 
> spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John
> Secretary: Alex (Loco 61)
> Srgt at Arms: Gilbert
> 
> Next meeting we will discuss some of items listed above and ensure were moving in the right direstion. This was a good first meeting...
> For all those who are planning an event for this coming year please bring that nifromation with so we can star puuting our calendar together..
> 
> Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.
> *


I didn't get to meet her last night :biggrin: I was running late


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 17 2009, 10:14 AM~12731516
> *I didn't get to meet her last night :biggrin: I was running late
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 17 2009, 09:41 AM~12731353
> *GOOD MEETING LAST NITE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE THE NEXT ONE. IT WAS COLL MEETING ALOT OD U GUYS FROM FT. WORTH.
> 
> WASSUP PINTOR
> *


Sup Homie, glad you could make it. :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 17 2009, 10:18 AM~12731539
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

Sup Danny? It was good to put alot of faces to their screen names last night. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2009, 12:31 AM~12730045
> *Here's a few things that came out of our meeting we agreed upon.
> 
> 1) A need for an organization for the Ft Worth, Tarrant Cnty area riders
> 2) Need for basic officers: 3 spokes persons - Secretary - Srgt at Arms
> 3) The name 'United Lowrider Counsil'
> 4) The need for a Mission statement
> 5) Set Meeting palce and time: Place, day & time:
> Friday 7:30pm at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 6) Need for some basic rules
> 7) Need to put events calendar together
> 
> spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John
> Secretary: Alex (Loco 61)
> Srgt at Arms: Gilbert
> 
> Next meeting we will discuss some of items listed above and ensure were moving in the right direstion. This was a good first meeting...
> For all those who are planning an event for this coming year please bring that nifromation with so we can star puuting our calendar together..
> 
> Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.
> *


It was a good meeting! ITS GOING TO GET BETTER!!!!!!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 11:57 PM~12729763
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> 
> The United Lowrider Council is a newly established organization designed to unite the car clubs and solo riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex/Religion or Race. We are about a few founding principals. Unity, Famila and best of all Lowriding. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prospire for years to come.
> *


Sounds good.


----------



## DFWEntertainment

WHATS UP HOMIES GOOD MEETING LAST NITE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE THE NEXT ONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!!!


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 17 2009, 09:37 AM~12731908
> *WHATS UP HOMIES GOOD MEETING LAST NITE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE THE NEXT ONE. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog

Glad to meet up with all yall lastnight Thanks to all who came out to support the ULC & Funky Town good turn out i will be at the next one for sure if yall need any help with it hit me up Brotha

Matt


----------



## Money Mike

TTT


----------



## Guest

OUTSIDE ACTION :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

gald to see everyone coming together like that up in Ft Worth .. hopefully soon we can have all of Texas unitied together then they really wont be able to stop us  :thumbsup: Much love from down here in Central Texas


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 17 2009, 01:55 PM~12732824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE ACTION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was a nice ass Lincoln! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jan 17 2009, 02:05 PM~12732897
> *gald to see everyone coming together like that up in Ft Worth .. hopefully soon we can have all of Texas unitied together then they really wont be able to stop us    :thumbsup: Much love from down here in Central Texas
> *


----------



## D-TOWN 78

good turnout for the first meeting


----------



## 80 Eldog

We all can make this work with effort i dig what he was sayin last night not to seperate but if peeps are going to D Town for something than We can have are own here in the Funk witch will bring alot more attion to here in Fort worth.... We all know we need to bring it back here this is OUR CITY!!! Lets set our roots orginize this ULC & make things happen here like i said before im here to help with anthing that the ULC needs to make things happen


----------



## D-TOWN 78

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 17 2009, 02:56 PM~12733211
> *We all can make this work with effort i dig what he was sayin last night not to seperate but if peeps are going to D Town for something than We can have are own here in the Funk witch will bring alot more attion to here in Fort worth.... We all know we need to bring it back here this is OUR CITY!!! Lets set our roots orginize this ULC & make things happen here like i said before im here to help with anthing that the ULC needs to make things happen
> *


only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


well said bro


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


very well said bro and the 4th is a good day to do a big picnic! so talk to you later! :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 02:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex

VERY NICE,, I LIKE :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 16 2009, 10:57 PM~12729763-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MISSION STATEMENT*
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> 
> The *United Lowrider Council* is a newly established organization designed to unite the car clubs and solo riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex/Religion or Race. We are about a few founding principals. *Unity*, *Famila* and best of all *Lowriding*. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prospire for years to come.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2009, 11:31 PM~12730045
> *Here's a few things that came out of our meeting we agreed upon.
> 
> 1) A need for an organization for the Ft Worth, Tarrant Cnty area riders
> 2) Need for basic officers: 3 spokes persons - Secretary - Srgt at Arms
> 3) The name 'United Lowrider Counsil'
> 4) The need for a Mission statement
> 5) Set Meeting palce and time: Place, day & time:
> Friday 7:30pm at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 6) Need for some basic rules
> 7) Need to put events calendar together
> 
> spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John
> Secretary: Alex (Loco 61)
> Srgt at Arms: Gilbert
> 
> Next meeting we will discuss some of items listed above and ensure were moving in the right direstion. This was a good first meeting...
> For all those who are planning an event for this coming year please bring that nifromation with so we can star puuting our calendar together..
> 
> Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63

Good Luck on the ULC Ft. Worth


----------



## RollinBlue

ttt


----------



## 80 Eldog

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


Well said brotha i agree with ya


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


thats exactly what aurelio was tryin to get at,  thanks for clarifying it :thumbsup: 

i think regardless, uniting all the fort worth lowriders is a good thing,and we should move forward 100% with building the ULC into a strong organization!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


yes sir i agree with homeboy because we are in it for the same thing to have and show our rides and spend time with our friends and family :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


i'm down!!


----------



## Loco 61

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SWEET*LIL*V

:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 02:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


*THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! SO, I AGREE WITH YOUR STATEMENT!*

*I DON'T BELIEVE AN EVENT (example; EASTER) ON THE SAME DATE WILL DIVIDE THE TWO, BUT GIVE THOSE THAT STAY IN FORT WORTH WITH THEIR FAMILIES THE OPPORTUNITY TO COMBINE THEIR LOVE FOR LOWRIDING & THEIR FAMILY GATHERING ON THAT SPECIAL DAY. * 

IF, I'M NOT MISTAKEN JOHN WILL BE SHARING ALL ULA EVENTS/DATES WILL THE ULC & SHARE ALL ULC EVENTS/DATES WITH THE ULA. THEREFORE, NOT DIVIDING THE TWO BUT GIVING MORE OPTIONS TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY...THAT MEANS GROWTH!

 YOUR STATEMENT OVERALL MADE A POINT & THANK YOU VERY MUCH! 

HAVE A BLESSED SUNDAY AFTERNOON! C~YA @ THE NEXT MEETING


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 09:23 AM~12739070
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, SWEET*LIL*V
> 
> :wave:
> *



*GOOD MORNING! HOPE YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY! :angel: :wave: *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 17 2009, 03:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *


Thats right Robert.


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 17 2009, 12:55 PM~12732824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSIDE ACTION :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Meeting was great and glad to meet new gente....
Putting it down for da "FUNK" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

wuts up homies nice day to work on the ride hope evry one has a good day peace


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

I think it is great to see a new movement in the Ft. Worth Lowrider community, the ULA in Dallas has accomplished so much since it was put together. All I can see is nothing but great things to come for all of the Lowriders in the DFW area. The Ft.Worth area has alot of lowriders, bringing a solid structured organization as the United Lowrider Council will bridge the gap between both cities. And I do agree that both the ULA & ULC need to communicate and support each other, 

"Orale RAZA United We Stand!"


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 10:28 AM~12739323
> *I think it is great to see a new movement in the Ft. Worth Lowrider community, the ULA in Dallas has accomplished so much since it was put together. All I can see is nothing but great things to come for all of the Lowriders in the DFW area. The Ft.Worth area has alot of lowriders, bringing a solid structured organization as the United Lowrider Council will bridge the gap between both cities. And I do agree that both the ULA & ULC need to communicate and support each other,
> 
> "Orale RAZA United We Stand!"
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 09:28 AM~12739323
> *I think it is great to see a new movement in the Ft. Worth Lowrider community, the ULA in Dallas has accomplished so much since it was put together. All I can see is nothing but great things to come for all of the Lowriders in the DFW area. The Ft.Worth area has alot of lowriders, bringing a solid structured organization as the United Lowrider Council will bridge the gap between both cities. And I do agree that both the ULA & ULC need to communicate and support each other,
> 
> "Orale RAZA United We Stand!"
> *


well said bro ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 11:28 AM~12739323
> *I think it is great to see a new movement in the Ft. Worth Lowrider community, the ULA in Dallas has accomplished so much since it was put together. All I can see is nothing but great things to come for all of the Lowriders in the DFW area. The Ft.Worth area has alot of lowriders, bringing a solid structured organization as the United Lowrider Council will bridge the gap between both cities. And I do agree that both the ULA & ULC need to communicate and support each other,
> 
> "Orale RAZA United We Stand!"
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue

keep it up!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0 
Sorry for the shitty pics!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 18 2009, 02:16 PM~12740393
> *keep it up!!!
> *


Good To See You There Alonso.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

post up more pic


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 18 2009, 03:23 PM~12740909
> *post up more pic
> *


X2

Ill Have My Camera There Next Meeting...


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 03:18 PM~12740882
> *Good To See You There Alonso.. :thumbsup:
> *


u too alex when we gonna cut a deal on that regal?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jan 18 2009, 03:37 PM~12740990
> *u too alex when we gonna cut a deal on that regal?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 01:26 PM~12740920
> *X2
> 
> Ill Have My Camera There Next Meeting...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks For The Pics Dre..



> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2009, 03:26 PM~12740923
> * :0
> Sorry for the shitty pics!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2009, 01:17 PM~12740878
> * :0
> Sorry for the shitty pics!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog

:thumbsup: Good pics


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 18 2009, 04:17 PM~12741872
> *:thumbsup:  Good pics
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP




----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP ULC WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIES.


----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 03:47 PM~12741045
> *:biggrin:
> *


no smiles just deals lol


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*GOOD MORNING FORT WORTH  :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 18 2009, 10:04 AM~12739214
> *
> 
> THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! SO, I AGREE WITH YOUR STATEMENT!
> 
> I DON'T BELIEVE AN EVENT (example; EASTER) ON THE SAME DATE WILL DIVIDE THE TWO, BUT GIVE THOSE THAT STAY IN FORT WORTH WITH THEIR FAMILIES THE OPPORTUNITY TO COMBINE THEIR LOVE FOR LOWRIDING & THEIR FAMILY GATHERING ON THAT SPECIAL DAY.
> 
> IF, I'M NOT MISTAKEN JOHN WILL BE SHARING ALL ULA EVENTS/DATES WILL THE ULC & SHARE ALL ULC EVENTS/DATES WITH THE ULA.  THEREFORE, NOT DIVIDING THE TWO BUT GIVING MORE OPTIONS TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY...THAT MEANS GROWTH!
> 
> YOUR STATEMENT OVERALL MADE A POINT & THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED SUNDAY AFTERNOON! C~YA @ THE NEXT MEETING
> *


Wishing you guys good luck with ULC.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 19 2009, 10:35 AM~12747982
> *Wishing you guys good luck with ULC.
> *


*GRACIAS  *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Jan 19 2009, 11:35 AM~12747982
> *Wishing you guys good luck with ULC.
> *


Thanks Alex... Hows Ur Ride Commin? Any New Pics?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, arts tires, TechniquesOG




:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, arts tires, TechniquesOG

Whats Going On Art? U Going To The Next Meeting?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 19 2009, 11:55 AM~12748126
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, arts tires, TechniquesOG
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## theoso8

Sup errrybody? :wave:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

good to see another council come together..good luck from The HLC


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 19 2009, 12:23 PM~12748318
> *good to see another council come together..good luck from The HLC
> *


Thanks Brother..  


The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 16 2009, 10:57 PM~12729763-->
> 
> 
> 
> *MISSION STATEMENT*
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> 
> The *United Lowrider Council* is a newly established organization designed to unite the car clubs and solo riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex/Religion or Race. We are about a few founding principals. *Unity*, *Famila* and best of all *Lowriding*. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prospire for years to come.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 16 2009, 11:31 PM~12730045
> *Here's a few things that came out of our meeting we agreed upon.
> 
> 1) A need for an organization for the Ft Worth, Tarrant Cnty area riders
> 2) Need for basic officers: 3 spokes persons - Secretary - Srgt at Arms
> 3) The name 'United Lowrider Counsil'
> 4) The need for a Mission statement
> 5) Set Meeting palce and time: Place, day & time:
> Friday 7:30pm at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 6) Need for some basic rules
> 7) Need to put events calendar together
> 
> spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John
> Secretary: Alex (Loco 61)
> Srgt at Arms: Gilbert
> 
> Next meeting we will discuss some of items listed above and ensure were moving in the right direstion. This was a good first meeting...
> For all those who are planning an event for this coming year please bring that nifromation with so we can star puuting our calendar together..
> 
> Once again thanks to all those who attended tonights meeting hope to see you all next week.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by D-TOWN [email protected] 17 2009, 01:24 PM~12733368
> *only thing that i have to say is that if the dallas(ula) has an est. event like the easter  picinic then we should all show them support and goto their event and let them see that the ULC will support them and we would like to see the same support at events that the ULC will be doing, not try to throw something on the same day cuz this will divide, we will need their support as will they need ours for the events in the dfw to be a succes. maybe we should look in to doing our first big event on the 4th of july that gives us time to plan and we should get the support from the ula.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 18 2009, 09:04 AM~12739214
> *
> 
> THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! SO, I AGREE WITH YOUR STATEMENT!
> 
> I DON'T BELIEVE AN EVENT (example; EASTER) ON THE SAME DATE WILL DIVIDE THE TWO, BUT GIVE THOSE THAT STAY IN FORT WORTH WITH THEIR FAMILIES THE OPPORTUNITY TO COMBINE THEIR LOVE FOR LOWRIDING & THEIR FAMILY GATHERING ON THAT SPECIAL DAY.
> 
> IF, I'M NOT MISTAKEN JOHN WILL BE SHARING ALL ULA EVENTS/DATES WILL THE ULC & SHARE ALL ULC EVENTS/DATES WITH THE ULA.  THEREFORE, NOT DIVIDING THE TWO BUT GIVING MORE OPTIONS TO THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY...THAT MEANS GROWTH!
> 
> YOUR STATEMENT OVERALL MADE A POINT & THANK YOU VERY MUCH!
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED SUNDAY AFTERNOON! C~YA @ THE NEXT MEETING
> *


I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …

Now there are allot of people out there that will have their own opinion of the ULC but we are here to bring together the lowriding community in the Ft Worth, GP, Arlington area that don’t normally or rarely go to ULA events.., and to have unity with the ULA… I can only speak for myself now I’m originally from Cali E.L.A and I didn’t want to believe there is a difference between Dallas and Ft Worth… (Example my Club) every time I tried to have an event in Ft Worth I could never get the full support from Dallas crew to come, So I moved my event to Dallas and Arlington and more Dallas car club came and for you that weren’t around My club was the Dallas chapter, but I could never get anyone from Ft Worth to rep but a few select to join my newly establish club(Chpt) in 2002. So with John’s input we change the name to the Texas Chapter hoping to recruit more. So in short is there a difference and I have to say yes… Dallas has their own now it time for Ft Worth and believe it or not there is allot of people saying it about time.

So I don’t really think it’s hurting the ULA if the ULC people have a Easter picnic watch was a topic at the first meeting if all wish to make this happen I’m behind it and as always those that normally go to the ULA event continue to support the ULA, however I believe the ULC needs to establish its own like the ULA has with the Easter Picnic & Hopctoberfest .. We need to have something of our own for Example: St Patrick day picnic, 4th of July picnic, or even a summer time dance, or Summer Hop picnic ect ect…, and the ULC to continue supporting the ULA event……
I could go on but this is just my two cent and my input for the ULC…. So we need to bring these things to the ULC meeting Jan 23rd Friday 730.. Our mission statement and events to support in the next three months …. And who our spokesmen will be…. So far spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John, Secretary: Alex (Loco 61), Srgt at Arms: Gilbert.. WE NEED MORE


THE BOTTOM LINE NO DIVISION BETWEEN US…. THE ULA AND ULC IN UNITY....

*I strongly support the ULA*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 12:34 PM~12748401
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …
> 
> Now there are allot of people out there that will have their own opinion of the ULC but we are here to bring together the lowriding community in the Ft Worth, GP, Arlington area that don’t normally or rarely go to ULA events..,  and to have unity with the ULA… I can only speak for myself now I’m originally from Cali E.L.A and I didn’t want to believe there is a difference between Dallas and Ft Worth… (Example my Club) every time I tried to have an event in Ft Worth I could never get the full support from Dallas crew to come, So I moved my event to Dallas and Arlington and more Dallas car club came and for you that weren’t around My club was the Dallas chapter, but I could never get anyone from Ft Worth to rep but a few select to join my newly establish club(Chpt) in 2002. So with John’s input we change the name to the Texas Chapter hoping to recruit more. So in short is there a difference and I have to say yes… Dallas has their own now it time for Ft Worth and believe it or not there is allot of people saying it about time.
> 
> So I don’t really think it’s hurting the ULA if the ULC people have a Easter picnic watch was a topic at the first meeting if all wish to make this happen I’m behind it and as always those that normally go to the ULA event continue to support the ULA,  however I believe the ULC needs to establish its own like the ULA has with the Easter Picnic & Hopctoberfest .. We need to have something of our own for Example: St Patrick day picnic, 4th of July picnic,  or even a summer time dance, or Summer Hop picnic  ect ect…, and the ULC to continue supporting the ULA event……
> I could go on but this is just my two cent and my input for the ULC…. So we need to bring these things to the ULC meeting Jan 23rd Friday 730.. Our mission statement and events to support in the next three months …. And who our spokesmen will be…. So far spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John, Secretary: Alex (Loco 61), Srgt at Arms: Gilbert.. WE NEED MORE
> THE BOTTOM LINE NO DIVISION BETWEEN US…. THE ULA AND ULC IN UNITY....
> 
> I strongly support the ULA
> *


Well put!! I think we should start planning a July 4th picnic in Foros!

I am here to help in any way, just let me know.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 11:34 AM~12748401
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …
> 
> Now there are allot of people out there that will have their own opinion of the ULC but we are here to bring together the lowriding community in the Ft Worth, GP, Arlington area that don’t normally or rarely go to ULA events..,  and to have unity with the ULA… I can only speak for myself now I’m originally from Cali E.L.A and I didn’t want to believe there is a difference between Dallas and Ft Worth… (Example my Club) every time I tried to have an event in Ft Worth I could never get the full support from Dallas crew to come, So I moved my event to Dallas and Arlington and more Dallas car club came and for you that weren’t around My club was the Dallas chapter, but I could never get anyone from Ft Worth to rep but a few select to join my newly establish club(Chpt) in 2002. So with John’s input we change the name to the Texas Chapter hoping to recruit more. So in short is there a difference and I have to say yes… Dallas has their own now it time for Ft Worth and believe it or not there is allot of people saying it about time.
> 
> So I don’t really think it’s hurting the ULA if the ULC people have a Easter picnic watch was a topic at the first meeting if all wish to make this happen I’m behind it and as always those that normally go to the ULA event continue to support the ULA,  however I believe the ULC needs to establish its own like the ULA has with the Easter Picnic & Hopctoberfest .. We need to have something of our own for Example: St Patrick day picnic, 4th of July picnic,  or even a summer time dance, or Summer Hop picnic  ect ect…, and the ULC to continue supporting the ULA event……
> I could go on but this is just my two cent and my input for the ULC…. So we need to bring these things to the ULC meeting Jan 23rd Friday 730.. Our mission statement and events to support in the next three months …. And who our spokesmen will be…. So far spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John, Secretary: Alex (Loco 61), Srgt at Arms: Gilbert.. WE NEED MORE
> THE BOTTOM LINE NO DIVISION BETWEEN US…. THE ULA AND ULC IN UNITY....
> 
> I strongly support the ULA
> *


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2*


----------



## TechniquesOG

Thanks ... !!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG

TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER 2009 VALENTINES DANCE IS ALMOST HERE !!!!!!! DONT MISS OUT AND POST UP


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 10:54 AM~12748120
> *Thanks  Alex...  Hows Ur Ride Commin? Any New Pics?
> *


Coming along...have new pics just have to upload them. Problem i keep leaving the camera at the shop. :angry:


----------



## 63RIVI

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 10:54 AM~12748120
> *Thanks  Alex...  Hows Ur Ride Commin? Any New Pics?
> *


Also debating if I should redo the interior another color.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI+Jan 19 2009, 05:08 PM~12750569-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coming along...have new pics just have to upload them. Problem i keep leaving the camera at the shop. :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-63RIVI_@Jan 19 2009, 05:10 PM~12750579
> *Also debating if I should redo the interior another color.
> *


Post Them Up When You Get A Chance....


----------



## 87 cutty brogham

good to see this coming along hope for the best!! i remember when i was a teen cruising to ft.worth going to trinity park,early 1980"s lots of great cars, remember when selena was lost and we came in my regal with purple ribbons to trinity park then soon after no more cruising.. i wish the best for all .....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 87 cutty brogham_@Jan 19 2009, 08:38 PM~12752447
> *good to see this coming along hope for the best!! i remember when i was a teen cruising to ft.worth going to trinity park,early 1980"s lots of great cars, remember when selena was lost and we came in my regal with purple ribbons to trinity park then soon after no more cruising.. i wish the best for all .....
> *


----------



## teal62impala

> Here is the initial flyer....stuff is still subject to change....


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## theoso8

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 18 2009, 09:28 AM~12739323
> *I think it is great to see a new movement in the Ft. Worth Lowrider community, the ULA in Dallas has accomplished so much since it was put together. All I can see is nothing but great things to come for all of the Lowriders in the DFW area. The Ft.Worth area has alot of lowriders, bringing a solid structured organization as the United Lowrider Council will bridge the gap between both cities. And I do agree that both the ULA & ULC need to communicate and support each other,
> 
> "Orale RAZA United We Stand!"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492

Whats up GENTE... :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Ready for friday nite and everybody try to come in your low lo.
Lets represent da FUNK 



"ULC"


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## Macias

Hell Yea!!! Lets get this show on the road!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 11:31 AM~12748375
> *Thanks Brother..
> C~YA THERE!*


----------



## DFWEntertainment

How Many of Ya'll remember this song ?


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 20 2009, 11:03 AM~12760119
> *Whats up GENTE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Ready for friday nite and everybody try to come in your low lo.
> Lets represent da FUNK
> "ULA"
> *


its ULC :biggrin: and it might rain bro (Mr. LOS)


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 20 2009, 12:43 PM~12761102
> *How Many of Ya'll remember this song ?
> 
> 
> *


yous a fool bro !


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Get Ready Just Add to The Show For March 15 
Mellow Man Ace
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 20 2009, 12:49 PM~12761154
> *
> Get Ready Just Add to The Show For March 15
> Mellow Man Ace
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*




:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 20 2009, 02:49 PM~12761154
> *
> Get Ready Just Add to The Show For March 15
> Mellow Man Ace
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


Hell Yeah ...


----------



## TechniquesOG

See you All Friday !!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 04:33 PM~12762036
> *See you All Friday !!
> *


X2


----------



## D~LowLady~E

HI U.L.C

I OR A REPRESENTATIVE WILL BE AT THE NEXT MEETING WITH FLYERS AND MORE INFO ON THE 
2ND ANNUAL ARCADIA PARK ELEM. BENEFIT SHOW..

WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT LAST YEAR ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ATTENDED AND WE APPRECIATED EVERY ONE OF THEM, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU ON APRIL THE 18TH...ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 20 2009, 05:05 PM~12762316
> *HI U.L.C
> 
> I OR A REPRESENTATIVE WILL BE AT THE NEXT MEETING WITH FLYERS AND MORE INFO ON THE
> 2ND ANNUAL ARCADIA PARK ELEM. BENEFIT SHOW..
> 
> WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT LAST YEAR  ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ATTENDED AND WE APPRECIATED EVERY ONE OF THEM, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU ON APRIL THE 18TH...ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 20 2009, 04:05 PM~12762316
> *HI U.L.C
> 
> I OR A REPRESENTATIVE WILL BE AT THE NEXT MEETING WITH FLYERS AND MORE INFO ON THE
> 2ND ANNUAL ARCADIA PARK ELEM. BENEFIT SHOW..
> 
> WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT LAST YEAR  ALOT OF CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ATTENDED AND WE APPRECIATED EVERY ONE OF THEM, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU ON APRIL THE 18TH...ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE PM.
> *


That's what I'm talking about... 'Unity'


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 20 2009, 12:49 PM~12761154
> *
> Get Ready Just Add to The Show For March 15
> Mellow Man Ace
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


DAm its been a long minute since I seen or heard his name... Will he sing mentriosa :biggrin: :biggrin: or his verse from Lowrider :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 20 2009, 05:27 PM~12763736
> *DAm its been a long minute since I seen or heard his name... Will he sing mentriosa :biggrin:  :biggrin: or his verse from Lowrider :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


he will sing both songs bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2009, 04:56 PM~12762718
> *That's what I'm talking about... 'Unity'
> *



OK JOHN CALM DOWN LOL!!


----------



## 80 Eldog

Ill be there Fri


----------



## Loco 61

The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## teal62impala

:nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Loco 61

-9lYr4g7SME&feature


----------



## theoso8

NICE VIDEOS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

BIG George


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## DFWEntertainment

Beat Street Battle @The Meet this Friday Night,,,,,,lol


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## BIG AUGIE

SIMON GOOD VIDEOS TEAL62IMPALA!!! Q-VO ULC HOW'S IT GOING!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 20 2009, 01:44 PM~12761110
> *its ULC  :biggrin:  and it might rain bro (Mr. LOS)
> *


Sorry Big George I corrected it where I posted it, but my bad vato. I hope it doesn't rain and u know we roll regardless if it rain.... How bout my goods homie?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor

LT2fvFIljfU&feature


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

owned


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Working on some logos for the ULC....


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 09:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 09:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


nice i like this one is there anymore? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 21 2009, 07:03 PM~12775589
> *Sorry Big George I corrected it where I posted it, but my bad vato. I hope it doesn't rain and u know we roll regardless if it rain....  How bout my goods homie?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


say bro they got them ready for pick up im just waiting on mr F ! if you know what i mean !!! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 10:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


Looks good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 21 2009, 04:34 PM~12774117
> *Beat Street Battle @The Meet this Friday Night,,,,,,lol
> 
> 
> *


I am going to wreck the way Crazy Legs from the Rock Steady Crew wrecked that battle


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 11:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


Looks Good...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 10:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


*NICE ONE ERNEST...A COUPLE MORE OPTIONS WOULD BE GOOD SO THAT THE ULC CAN DECIDE TOGETHER ON WHICH FITS BETTER. 

 GOOD JOB! *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 11:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUP ERNEST?? LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 09:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


  ..


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## 80 Eldog

See yall tomarrow night


----------



## Homie Styln

> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> 
> Ernest, the logo looks good..


----------



## Loco 61

> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> 
> Ernest, the logo looks good..
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

<span style=\'color:red\'>The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be TONIGHT 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”


----------



## {belinda}

*GOOD MORNING LADIES AND GENTLEMEN!!!!! HOPE EVERYONE HAS A WONDERFUL DAY!!!!!! ~T.G.I.F.~ WOOOO WOOOOO!!!!!!  *


----------



## TechniquesOG

Tonight is the meeting see you all there


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP ULC, SEE YALL AT THE MEETING TONITE.


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 23 2009, 09:54 AM~12790824
> *WASSUP ULC, SEE YALL AT THE MEETING TONITE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 23 2009, 09:58 AM~12791269
> *:thumbsup:
> *


the thumbs up is cuz your buying right?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 23 2009, 09:54 AM~12790824
> *WASSUP ULC, SEE YALL AT THE MEETING TONITE.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

See everyone tonite at 7:30pm... If weather holds up I'm taking my panel truck..


----------



## Girly_Lowrider

IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING, I KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE UNITY BETWEEN THE ULA AND ULC. NOW THERE WILL ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON DURING THE WEEKEND. THE LEADERS THAT YOU HAVE (TOP, HOMIE JOHN) WILL GUIDE THE ULC IN A GREAT DIRECTION.

GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 23 2009, 11:32 AM~12791517-->
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone tonite at 7:30pm... If weather holds up I'm taking my panel truck..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 23 2009, 11:44 AM~12791605
> *IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING, I KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE UNITY BETWEEN THE ULA AND ULC. NOW THERE WILL ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON DURING THE WEEKEND. THE LEADERS THAT YOU HAVE (TOP, HOMIE JOHN) WILL GUIDE THE ULC IN A GREAT DIRECTION.
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS!
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 23 2009, 09:32 AM~12791517
> *See everyone tonite at 7:30pm... If weather holds up I'm taking my panel truck..
> *


if thats the case homie im taking my ride also ! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

One of my homies is looking for some 26s to throw on his Ford F150. Cash in hand. If you know anyone hit me up on PM :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 21 2009, 09:50 PM~12778005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working on some logos for the ULC....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Jan 23 2009, 09:44 AM~12791605
> *IT'S BEEN A LONG TIME COMING, I KNOW THAT THERE WILL BE UNITY BETWEEN THE ULA AND ULC. NOW THERE WILL ALWAYS SOMETHING GOING ON DURING THE WEEKEND. THE LEADERS THAT YOU HAVE (TOP, HOMIE JOHN) WILL GUIDE THE ULC IN A GREAT DIRECTION.
> 
> GOOD LUCK AND CONGRATS!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks Sophia


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*WHAT'S UP...C~YA TONIGHT HOMIES!

TTT ULC*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 23 2009, 04:35 PM~12794408
> *WHAT'S UP...C~YA TONIGHT HOMIES!
> 
> TTT ULC
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

AS RESULT OF RECENT TRAGEDY TO YOUNG 3YR ROLAND, I HAVE REGEARED THE INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS RAFFLE TO SOLELY BENEFIT THE YOUNGSTER AND HIS FAMILY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE WELLS FARGO ACCOUNT....PARTICIPATION ALLOWS FOR A GOOD CUASE AND A REWARD IN DOING SO....BELOW IS THE LINK FOR FURTHER DETAILS OF THE ACCIDENT.









DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest" [email protected]

only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR"* FRAME and FENDERS, PEDAL CAR, etc.* UPGRADES EXTRA.

<span style='color:red'>
*
I WILL HAVE FLYERS FOR THIS TONIGHT AS WELL AS SELLING TICKETS. LMK IF YOU WANT SOME!!!!*


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Tonight I'm going to have Football Squarees for $30.....
1st,2rd,3rd Quarter $300 & then 65"Tv in the 4th 
For Super Bowl Feb 1st


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 23 2009, 03:39 PM~12794445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YOU ALREADY KNOW...THE WEEK HAS BEEN LONG, BUT MY WEEKEND IS GONNA BE SHORT & SAAA-WEET! IT'S FRIDAY NIGHT & IT'S GOIN DOWN!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP HOMIES SEE YALL IN A LIL WHILE. :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 21 2009, 11:15 PM~12778364
> *say bro they got them ready for pick up im just waiting on mr F ! if you know what i mean !!! :biggrin:
> *


Horale homie I really appreciate it alot. I won't be there 2nite but hope everything goes good and everybody "ULC" have a great wkend.

For those who don't know, but there will be a Swap meet @ La Grave field in da Funk 1-24-2009... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre

How about a recap I was not able to stay for the meeting.


----------



## Money Mike

Count me in for Easter in Funkytown :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 23 2009, 11:42 PM~12799112
> *Count me in for Easter in Funkytown :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes yes i to will be here for our EASTER PICNIC for the ULC of fort worth and surrounding cities! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 23 2009, 09:43 PM~12798150
> *How about a recap I was not able to stay for the meeting.
> *


x2 :machinegun: WORK


----------



## 214Tex

Mmmmm babe! How about that brown sounds and horns!!!!!

TIMELESS TEJANO on 
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS ONLY 6 AM - 12 PM !

See ya there,


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Count me in for any functions that the ULC will be doing in Fort Worth for Easter!!!


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 24 2009, 08:58 AM~12800387
> *x2  :machinegun: WORK
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Leonard hard at work.. LOL He can patrol the picnic for us on his horse..
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 11:25 AM~12801336
> *Leonard hard at work.. LOL He can patrol the picnic for us on his horse..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


*WTH....LMAO! :biggrin: *


----------



## DFWEntertainment

WUTS GOOD HOMIES JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FOR FT WORTH JUST ADD FOR MARCH 14 COMING TO DOWNTOWN FT WORTH


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 24 2009, 01:39 PM~12802313
> *
> WUTS GOOD HOMIES JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS FOR FT WORTH JUST ADD FOR MARCH 14 COMING TO DOWNTOWN FT WORTH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
*THAT'S WHAT'S UP.........*


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out.. Thanks for everyone who showed up.. Were getting this thing going.. If anyone has any questions call me.. Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 02:49 PM~12803221
> *Good turn out.. Thanks for everyone who showed up.. Were getting this thing going.. If anyone has any questions call me.. Homie John 469-735-0502
> *


good luck from the HLC .. WUT UP JOHN....


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 23 2009, 10:43 PM~12798150
> *How about a recap I was not able to stay for the meeting.
> *


1) Who can join the ULC: Any car clubs that have lowriders cars, solo riders, Lowrider bikes, mix of lowriders and cruiser cars / SUV's / Bikes or businesses or individuals interested in the lowriding life style.

2) Logo: Ernest from Blvd Aces will be posting different styles of logos and will have a poll to vote on what the official logo should be.. 

3) Easter picnic. There will be a ULC Ft Worth picnic for those that will not be attending the ULA Easter picnic.

4) Went over ULA calendar events

5) Next meeting Friday 1-30 @ 8pm.. Changed time to 8pm in order to give people time to order food and eat..

Please spread the word throughout the area to all those who may be interested in lowriding.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 24 2009, 04:01 PM~12803301
> *good luck from the HLC .. WUT UP JOHN....
> *


What's up homie..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 10:25 AM~12801336
> *Leonard hard at work.. LOL He can patrol the picnic for us on his horse..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *



Okay Homie it's on.. wait for my pic of you LOL


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 09:36 PM~12804972
> *Okay Homie it's on.. wait for my pic of you LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 07:36 PM~12804972
> *Okay Homie it's on.. wait for my pic of you LOL
> *


you shoul provablly cut the legs on the horse to make it a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 08:36 PM~12804972
> *Okay Homie it's on.. wait for my pic of you LOL
> *


I ain't worried about it..


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 10:25 AM~12801336
> *Leonard hard at work.. LOL He can patrol the picnic for us on his horse..
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


That will work,Jus tell leonard to bring his bag for the horse shit,we dont wana step on it while wer out thier.LoL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 11:08 PM~12806606
> *I ain't worried about it..
> *


daaammmmm got your ass ***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 11:08 PM~12806606
> *I ain't worried about it..
> *



Okay Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Lets Make Sure We Take Care Of Our Waiter Next Week.. Also Next TIme Before We Dismiss Our Meeting We Need TO Have The Waiter Go Around An Pass Out Everyone’s Bill


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 01:13 PM~12808783
> *Lets Make Sure We Take Care Of Our Waiter Next Week.. Also Next TIme Before We Dismiss Our Meeting We Need TO Have The Waiter Go Around An Pass Out Everyone’s Bill
> *


X2


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 12:13 PM~12808783
> *Lets Make Sure We Take Care Of Our Waiter Next Week.. Also Next TIme Before We Dismiss Our Meeting We Need TO Have The Waiter Go Around An Pass Out Everyone’s Bill
> *


Yes let's not get bad rep, as cheap skates.. I left the guy a good size tip for just 2 sodas...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 25 2009, 01:29 PM~12808890
> *Yes let's not get bad rep, as cheap skates.. I left the guy a good size tip for just 2 sodas...
> *


  Here Some Pics Of The Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 817Lowrider

already


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Nice pic's...


----------



## BIG George!

Hello peeps just wondering how we are going to get this EASTER picnic done and were and do we have any suggestions ? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 25 2009, 04:30 AM~12807524
> *Okay Homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 25 2009, 09:48 PM~12812396
> *Hello peeps just wondering how we are going to get this EASTER picnic done and were and do we have any suggestions ? :biggrin:
> *


PM Me On Suggestion On Parks So I Can Check Into Availability And Permits.. We Need To Pick A Spot ASAP 
Thanks...


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 11:55 AM~12809054
> *  Here Some Pics Of The Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 25 2009, 07:48 PM~12812396
> *Hello peeps just wondering how we are going to get this EASTER picnic done and were and do we have any suggestions ? :biggrin:
> *


This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together... :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:06 AM~12817131
> *This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together...  :biggrin:
> *


x2
like it was said in the meeting friday the ULA only has 2 main events. Easter and Hoptoberfest these two events is for everyone to come together and not sponsored by any one club. And I see the point everyone is making at the ULC meeting about an Easter picnic in Fort Worth. having something in Fort Worth for the people that cant make the ULA picnic. I think these 2 events should be supported by everyone in the dfw. just my .02cents


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 26 2009, 11:06 AM~12817131
> *This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together...  :biggrin:
> *


Lets Get It Going


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 AM~12817393
> *Lets Get It Going
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 09:42 AM~12817314
> *x2
> like it was said in the meeting friday the ULA only has 2 main events. Easter and Hoptoberfest these two events is for everyone to come together and not sponsored by any one club. And I see the point everyone is making at the ULC meeting about an Easter picnic in Fort Worth. having something in Fort Worth for the people that cant make the ULA picnic. I think these 2 events should be supported by everyone in the dfw. just my .02cents
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 11:42 AM~12817314
> *x2
> like it was said in the meeting friday the ULA only has 2 main events. Easter and Hoptoberfest these two events is for everyone to come together and not sponsored by any one club. And I see the point everyone is making at the ULC meeting about an Easter picnic in Fort Worth. having something in Fort Worth for the people that cant make the ULA picnic. I think these 2 events should be supported by everyone in the dfw. just my .02cents
> *


X2


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 09:42 AM~12817314
> *x2
> like it was said in the meeting friday the ULA only has 2 main events. Easter and Hoptoberfest these two events is for everyone to come together and not sponsored by any one club. And I see the point everyone is making at the ULC meeting about an Easter picnic in Fort Worth. having something in Fort Worth for the people that cant make the ULA picnic. I think these 2 events should be supported by everyone in the dfw. just my .02cents
> *


X2


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Anymore ideas send me a pm and I can try to create it.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 26 2009, 11:06 AM~12817131-->
> 
> 
> 
> This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 11:42 AM~12817314
> *x2
> like it was said in the meeting friday the ULA only has 2 main events. Easter and Hoptoberfest these two events is for everyone to come together and not sponsored by any one club. And I see the point everyone is making at the ULC meeting about an Easter picnic in Fort Worth. having something in Fort Worth for the people that cant make the ULA picnic. I think these 2 events should be supported by everyone in the dfw. just my .02cents
> *




If the ULA has 2 main Events, how would it look if the ULC had a event on the same day as one of them ?

If ULC supported the ULA Easter Picnic , Im sure the ULA would return the favor and support a ULC PICNIC.

haveing 2 picnics on the same day just doesnt seem like UNITY, and The Easter Picnic is a established event of the ULA.


But Hey, thats my outlook... Im not apart of the ULC, I just dont want there to be mixed feeling between 2 city's..


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 12:49 PM~12817816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



2 & 3 are nice


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 12:49 PM~12817816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE 4 AND 6. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 12:59 PM~12817883
> *If the ULA has 2 main Events, how would it look if the ULC had a event on the same day as one of them ?
> 
> If ULC supported the ULA Easter Picnic , Im sure the ULA would return the favor and support a ULC PICNIC.
> 
> haveing 2 picnics on the same day just I just dont want there to be mixed feeling between 2 city's..*


Like I said in the meeting. My club is based out of DALLAS. But me and 3 of my members live in Arlington. Me being part of the U.L.C. I would like to be at the councils first organized event. So it is kind of a hard decision to make... I think everyone is just anxious to get an event planned in Foros, and Easter is the next holiday coming up


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:59 AM~12817883
> *If the ULA has 2 main Events, how would it look if the ULC had a event on the same day as one of them ?
> 
> If ULC supported the ULA Easter Picnic , Im sure the ULA would return the favor and support a ULC PICNIC.
> 
> haveing 2 picnics on the same day just doesnt seem like UNITY, and The Easter Picnic is a established event of the ULA.
> But Hey,  thats my outlook...  Im not apart of the ULC, I just dont want there to be mixed feeling between 2 city's..
> *


*THE PICNIC HELD IN FORT WORTH IS FOR THOSE STAYING HERE WITH THEIR FAMILIAS AND NOT TRAVELING TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC.

I FOR ONE WOULD GO TO THE ULA PICNIC, BECAUSE IT'S BADASS! NOT A GO FOR THIS YEAR FOR PERSONNAL REASONS...SO, THEREFORE I WILL ATTEND THE ULC PICNIC! IF, THE ULC HAS AN EASTER PICNIC NEXT YEAR & I HAVE FAMILY COME FROM OUT OF TOWN I WILL NOT TRAVEL TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC I WILL STAY IN FORT WORTH. IF, I DON'T HAVE FAMILY COME VISIT THEN THE ULA PICNIC IT IS...

IT'S A FACT THAT THE ULA HAS A COUPLE OF ESTABLISHED EVENTS, BUT IT'S ALSO A FACT THAT THEY BOTH TAKE PLACE IN DALLAS NOT FORT WORTH. THE ULC HAS BEEN CREATED TO UNITE NOT ONLY FORT WORTH W/DALLAS AS IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN BUT DALLAS W/FORT WORTH. I'M MORE THAN SURE A LOT OF GUYS IN FORT WORTH WILL ROLL OUT TOGETHER FOR THE TWO ULA EVENTS.

AGAIN I SAY, "OPTIONS ARE GOOD FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY"!

JUST MY OPINION...*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: theoso8, 2DR '84, ROLLERZONLYCADDY93, SHOELACES

:wave:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 12:19 PM~12818012
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: theoso8, 2DR '84, ROLLERZONLYCADDY93, SHOELACES
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 01:14 PM~12817984
> *THE PICNIC HELD IN FORT WORTH IS FOR THOSE STAYING HERE WITH THEIR FAMILIAS AND NOT TRAVELING TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC.
> 
> I FOR ONE WOULD GO TO THE ULA PICNIC, BECAUSE IT'S BADASS!  NOT A GO FOR THIS YEAR FOR PERSONNAL REASONS...SO, THEREFORE I WILL ATTEND THE ULC PICNIC!  IF, THE ULC HAS AN EASTER PICNIC NEXT YEAR & I HAVE FAMILY COME FROM OUT OF TOWN I WILL NOT TRAVEL TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC I WILL STAY IN FORT WORTH.  IF, I DON'T HAVE FAMILY COME VISIT THEN THE ULA PICNIC IT IS...
> 
> IT'S A FACT THAT THE ULA HAS A COUPLE OF ESTABLISHED EVENTS, BUT IT'S ALSO A FACT THAT THEY BOTH TAKE PLACE IN DALLAS NOT FORT WORTH.  THE ULC HAS BEEN CREATED TO UNITE NOT ONLY FORT WORTH W/DALLAS AS IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN BUT DALLAS W/FORT WORTH.  I'M MORE THAN SURE A LOT OF GUYS IN FORT WORTH WILL ROLL OUT TOGETHER FOR THE TWO ULA EVENTS.
> 
> AGAIN I SAY, "OPTIONS ARE GOOD FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY"!
> 
> JUST MY OPINION...
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 01:14 PM~12817984
> *THE PICNIC HELD IN FORT WORTH IS FOR THOSE STAYING HERE WITH THEIR FAMILIAS AND NOT TRAVELING TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC.
> 
> I FOR ONE WOULD GO TO THE ULA PICNIC, BECAUSE IT'S BADASS!  NOT A GO FOR THIS YEAR FOR PERSONNAL REASONS...SO, THEREFORE I WILL ATTEND THE ULC PICNIC!  IF, THE ULC HAS AN EASTER PICNIC NEXT YEAR & I HAVE FAMILY COME FROM OUT OF TOWN I WILL NOT TRAVEL TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC I WILL STAY IN FORT WORTH.  IF, I DON'T HAVE FAMILY COME VISIT THEN THE ULA PICNIC IT IS...
> 
> IT'S A FACT THAT THE ULA HAS A COUPLE OF ESTABLISHED EVENTS, BUT IT'S ALSO A FACT THAT THEY BOTH TAKE PLACE IN DALLAS NOT FORT WORTH.  THE ULC HAS BEEN CREATED TO UNITE NOT ONLY FORT WORTH W/DALLAS AS IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN BUT DALLAS W/FORT WORTH.  I'M MORE THAN SURE A LOT OF GUYS IN FORT WORTH WILL ROLL OUT TOGETHER FOR THE TWO ULA EVENTS.
> 
> AGAIN I SAY, "OPTIONS ARE GOOD FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY"!
> 
> JUST MY OPINION...
> *



:0 Man thats alot to read ! ! ! 

you been hanging out with John to much ! ! !

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2009, 12:22 PM~12818031
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 12:30 PM~12818098
> *:0  Man thats alot to read ! ! !
> 
> you been hanging out with John to much ! ! !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



*IT'S ALL GOOD, YOU CAN LEARN A LOT FROM AN O.G. LOWRIDER  
JUST READ :uh: :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 01:14 PM~12817984
> *THE PICNIC HELD IN FORT WORTH IS FOR THOSE STAYING HERE WITH THEIR FAMILIAS AND NOT TRAVELING TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC.
> 
> I FOR ONE WOULD GO TO THE ULA PICNIC, BECAUSE IT'S BADASS!  NOT A GO FOR THIS YEAR FOR PERSONNAL REASONS...SO, THEREFORE I WILL ATTEND THE ULC PICNIC!  IF, THE ULC HAS AN EASTER PICNIC NEXT YEAR & I HAVE FAMILY COME FROM OUT OF TOWN I WILL NOT TRAVEL TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC I WILL STAY IN FORT WORTH.  IF, I DON'T HAVE FAMILY COME VISIT THEN THE ULA PICNIC IT IS...
> 
> IT'S A FACT THAT THE ULA HAS A COUPLE OF ESTABLISHED EVENTS, BUT IT'S ALSO A FACT THAT THEY BOTH TAKE PLACE IN DALLAS NOT FORT WORTH.  THE ULC HAS BEEN CREATED TO UNITE NOT ONLY FORT WORTH W/DALLAS AS IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN BUT DALLAS W/FORT WORTH.  I'M MORE THAN SURE A LOT OF GUYS IN FORT WORTH WILL ROLL OUT TOGETHER FOR THE TWO ULA EVENTS.
> 
> AGAIN I SAY, "OPTIONS ARE GOOD FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY"!
> 
> JUST MY OPINION...
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 01:20 PM~12818549
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :biggrin:
> *



:tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 02:24 PM~12818582
> *:tongue:  :buttkick:
> *


Ouch!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 01:26 PM~12818602
> *Ouch!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 12:14 PM~12817984
> *THE PICNIC HELD IN FORT WORTH IS FOR THOSE STAYING HERE WITH THEIR FAMILIAS AND NOT TRAVELING TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC.
> 
> I FOR ONE WOULD GO TO THE ULA PICNIC, BECAUSE IT'S BADASS!  NOT A GO FOR THIS YEAR FOR PERSONNAL REASONS...SO, THEREFORE I WILL ATTEND THE ULC PICNIC!  IF, THE ULC HAS AN EASTER PICNIC NEXT YEAR & I HAVE FAMILY COME FROM OUT OF TOWN I WILL NOT TRAVEL TO DALLAS FOR THE ULA PICNIC I WILL STAY IN FORT WORTH.  IF, I DON'T HAVE FAMILY COME VISIT THEN THE ULA PICNIC IT IS...
> 
> IT'S A FACT THAT THE ULA HAS A COUPLE OF ESTABLISHED EVENTS, BUT IT'S ALSO A FACT THAT THEY BOTH TAKE PLACE IN DALLAS NOT FORT WORTH.  THE ULC HAS BEEN CREATED TO UNITE NOT ONLY FORT WORTH W/DALLAS AS IT ALWAYS HAS BEEN BUT DALLAS W/FORT WORTH.  I'M MORE THAN SURE A LOT OF GUYS IN FORT WORTH WILL ROLL OUT TOGETHER FOR THE TWO ULA EVENTS.
> 
> AGAIN I SAY, "OPTIONS ARE GOOD FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY"!
> 
> JUST MY OPINION...
> *


This event is not to discourage anyone from going to either event. The Fort Worth Easter picnic is going to be for those in Fort Worth, who for what ever reason will not be attending the ULA Easter picnic, there were many people at the meeting who stated that they stay in Ft Worth because of family members who want to stay close to home and not travel the 45+ miles.. People loose site that on Easter many families get together and that many are not into lowriding, so all they want to do is go to the park for Easter and not travel far away for a picinc...


----------



## C-LO9492

WHATS UP GENTE HOW IS EVERYBODY DOING???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 04:53 PM~12820841
> *This event is not to discourage anyone from going to either event. The Fort Worth Easter picnic is going to be for those in Fort Worth, who for what ever reason will not be attending the ULA Easter picnic, there were many people at the meeting who stated that they stay in Ft Worth because of family members who want to stay close to home and not travel the 45+ miles.. People loose site that on Easter many families get together and that many are not into lowriding, so all they want to do is go to the park for Easter and not travel far away for a picinc...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 10:49 AM~12817816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They all look good here is my 2 cents I like #4 cause I am not feeling the low rider man symbol leave that for LRM not us.... can you do one of #4 the same way with other letters then old english.... Great job on them homie


----------



## SHOELACES

say does tarrant county or fort worth have a certain symbol that says tarrant county or fort worth? it there was a certain symbol or picture it would look good #2or #3 just my .02


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 08:28 PM~12821757
> *say does tarrant county or fort worth have a certain symbol that says tarrant county or fort worth? it there was a certain symbol or picture it would look good #2or #3 just my .02
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 26 2009, 06:28 PM~12821757
> *say does tarrant county or fort worth have a certain symbol that says tarrant county or fort worth? it there was a certain symbol or picture it would look good #2or #3 just my .02
> *


Yea Tarrant county does have a symbol good thinking, I will take a pic of it downtown tomorrow and post it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:49 AM~12817816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like 
#1 with out the lowrider man
#3 with Texas in the middle
#4 number 4 as is


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 26 2009, 09:33 PM~12822450
> *Yea Tarrant county does have a symbol good thinking, I will take a pic of it downtown tomorrow and post it
> *


Is It This One?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 05:53 PM~12820841
> *This event is not to discourage anyone from going to either event. The Fort Worth Easter picnic is going to be for those in Fort Worth, who for what ever reason will not be attending the ULA Easter picnic, there were many people at the meeting who stated that they stay in Ft Worth because of family members who want to stay close to home and not travel the 45+ miles.. People loose site that on Easter many families get together and that many are not into lowriding, so all they want to do is go to the park for Easter and not travel far away for a picinc...
> *


*  I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU'RE SAYIN...I AGREE*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 09:01 PM~12822774
> *Is It This One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NOT REALLY FEELIN' THIS PIC  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:49 AM~12817816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*#3
OR
#4
I REALLY LIKE THE TX COLORS, CAN YOU MAYBE ADD IN DWNTWN FT WORTH DELETE SOMETHING, ADD-IN...YOU KNOW MESS W/IT & SEE WHAT YOU COME UP WITH* *JUST A SUGGESTION*


----------



## Homie Styln

Is someone going to post a poll so we can vote on which one to use. Only people who have signed the sheet at one of the meeting vote will be counted.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 10:01 PM~12822774
> *Is It This One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks like something that would be in the jail or the court building!!! :nono: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 10:10 PM~12822899
> *NOT REALLY FEELIN' THIS PIC
> *


Its The Tarrant County Logo... BUT IN 3D :biggrin: 
AN Oso Why Does It Remind you Of Jail ??? :scrutinize:


----------



## newhopper

WHEN IS THE NEXT ULA MEETING


----------



## newhopper

WHATS UP HOMIE STYLN


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 09:29 PM~12823160
> *Its The Tarrant County Logo... BUT IN 3D :biggrin:
> AN Oso Why Does It Remind you Of Jail ??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 10:29 PM~12823160
> *Its The Tarrant County Logo... BUT IN 3D :biggrin:
> AN Oso Why Does It Remind you Of Jail ??? :scrutinize:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 10:31 PM~12823201
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> *WHEN IS THE NEXT ULC MEETING*


Friday 1-30-09


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 08:16 PM~12822980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is someone going to post a poll so we can vote on which one to use. Only people who have signed the sheet at one of the meeting vote will be counted.
> *


# 4 looks good


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 10:33 PM~12823233
> *U.L.A. Meeting is on thursday the 29th!</span>*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2009, 10:36 PM~12823279
> *U.L.A. Meeting is on thursday the 29th!
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 26 2009, 10:36 PM~12823276
> *# 4 looks good
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: Thats what I like too.


----------



## Homie Styln

PM me your vote, please give me your name when you vote.. For those that don't come onto LIL, I'll have the sec. (Alex) make up some voting sheets so they can vote at the meeting. Once the votes are cast and counted there will be no debating, we'll go with what the majority votes... Let's keep it simple, only clubs, solo riders, businesses that have attended a meeting, vote will be counted.. We'll use the sign in sheet to verify votes. I'll bring a copy of each vote sent to me so there'll be no doubt about the votes..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 10:49 PM~12823446
> *PM me your vote, please give me your name when you vote.. For those that don't come onto LIL, I'll have the sec. (Alex) make up some voting sheets so they can vote at the meeting. Once the votes are cast and counted there will be no debating, we'll go with what the majority vote... Let's keep it simple, only clubs, solo riders, businesses that have attended a meeting, vote will be counted.. We'll use the sign in sheet to verify votes. I'll bring a copy of each vote sent to me so there'll be no doubt about the votes..
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 PM~12823279
> *U.L.A. Meeting is on thursday the 29th!
> *


Does anyone want to roll out to this meeting with me? If so let me know... We can meet up at my house if your coming from Ft Worth, I live 2 blocks south of I-30, Fielder Rd exit...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

>


----------



## 817Lowrider

10 is coo


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:36 PM~12824143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look Bad Ass...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jan 26 2009, 09:29 PM~12823161
> *WHEN IS THE NEXT ULA MEETING
> *


*THE U.L.A. MEETING IS THIS THURSDAY EVENING @ THE D. BAR! I BELIEVE BELINDA POSTS UP THE NOTE ON EVERYONE'S THREAD THAT IS A MEMBER OF THE U.L.A. IF YOU GO TO THE IRVING CUSTOMZ THREAD THERE IS A REMINDER*.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 10:53 PM~12823492
> *Does anyone want to roll out to this meeting with me? If so let me know... We can meet up at my house if your coming from Ft Worth, I live 2 blocks south of I-30, Fielder Rd exit...
> *


I will see you there John :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 PM~12824143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tHATS WHATS UP ANY OF THESE     THOSE LOKK BADA$$ BRO


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 08:01 PM~12822774
> *Is It This One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEA


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 27 2009, 06:59 AM~12827054
> *tHATS WHATS UP ANY OF THESE         THOSE LOKK BADA$$ BRO
> *


:thumbsup: I like number 8


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 PM~12824143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i like the number 8 ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 08:49 PM~12823446
> *PM me your vote, please give me your name when you vote.. For those that don't come onto LIL, I'll have the sec. (Alex) make up some voting sheets so they can vote at the meeting. Once the votes are cast and counted there will be no debating, we'll go with what the majority votes... Let's keep it simple, only clubs, solo riders, businesses that have attended a meeting, vote will be counted.. We'll use the sign in sheet to verify votes. I'll bring a copy of each vote sent to me so there'll be no doubt about the votes..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 27 2009, 09:05 AM~12827082
> *:thumbsup: I like number 8
> *


X2 add some locs


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, People's Choice, Loco 61

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 01:57 PM~12829323
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, People's Choice, Loco 61
> 
> :wave:
> *


Hello... Its Cold Outside... hno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2009, 01:05 PM~12829378
> *Hello... Its Cold Outside... hno:
> *


*YES IT IS, I STILL HAVE TO DRIVE HOME FROM WORK (DFW AIRPORT) TO WEST FORT WORTH....LONG SCARY DRIVE hno: FORTUNATELY GOD IS ON MY SIDE :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 26 2009, 08:16 PM~12822980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is someone going to post a poll so we can vote on which one to use. Only people who have signed the sheet at one of the meeting vote will be counted.
> *


 ###### 6


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2009, 11:28 AM~12829067
> *X2 add some locs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x3 number 8 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 12:08 PM~12829398
> *YES IT IS, I STILL HAVE TO DRIVE HOME FROM WORK (DFW AIRPORT) TO WEST FORT WORTH....LONG SCARY DRIVE hno: FORTUNATELY GOD IS ON MY SIDE :biggrin:
> *


 dam Navy closes the base so I'm off going homie !!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2009, 02:01 PM~12829918
> *dam Navy closes the base so I'm off going homie !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*MUST BE NICE...I HAVE A COUPLE MORE HOURS & I'M GONE :cheesy: *


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 03:12 PM~12830031
> *MUST BE NICE...I HAVE A COUPLE MORE HOURS & I'M GONE :cheesy:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2009, 02:14 PM~12830051
> *X2  :angry:
> *


*LMAO... :biggrin: YOU'LL BE ALRIGHT, YOU'RE AT LEAST STILL IN FORT WORTH  *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 PM~12824143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Denton aint to bad right now!! :nosad:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 01:12 PM~12830031
> *MUST BE NICE...I HAVE A COUPLE MORE HOURS & I'M GONE :cheesy:
> *


 Crazy.. be careful on the way home


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 27 2009, 02:18 PM~12830091
> *Denton aint to bad right now!!  :nosad:
> *


*:yes: LUCKY YOU, I'M SURE THAT'LL CHANGE IN JUST A FEW HOURS :0 *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2009, 02:18 PM~12830107
> * Crazy.. be careful on the way home
> *


*  THANK YOU SIR...WILL DO! VENOM'S PICKIN' ME UP SO HE BETTER BE SAFE AS WELL  *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 01:22 PM~12830151
> *  THANK YOU SIR...WILL DO! VENOM'S PICKIN' ME UP SO HE BETTER BE SAFE AS WELL
> *


*The rords are getting bad they say... watch the traffic too*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 03:20 PM~12830135
> *:yes: LUCKY YOU, I'M SURE THAT'LL CHANGE IN JUST A FEW HOURS :0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

:thumbsup:


----------



## D~LowLady~E

HELLO U.L.C



CAN I GET DIRECTIONS TO THE MEETING PLACE.



I JUST MIGHT SHOW UP AT THE NEXT MEETING WITH THE FLYERS FOR THE SCHOOL BENEFIT SHOW...



COMING FROM DALLAS.....LOOP 12 AND 30 :biggrin: 

THANKS


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Jan 27 2009, 04:12 PM~12831991
> *HELLO U.L.C
> CAN I GET DIRECTIONS TO THE MEETING PLACE.
> I JUST MIGHT SHOW UP AT THE NEXT MEETING WITH THE FLYERS FOR THE SCHOOL BENEFIT SHOW...
> COMING FROM DALLAS.....LOOP 12 AND 30 :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS
> *



Here Is The Location Of The Meeting This Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN 30, 2009 at 8 pm


----------



## Loco 61

Sup People...??


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2009, 10:04 PM~12832628
> *Sup People...??
> *


just to let you guys know just came in from off the road and the roads are getting bad so please be careful this morning ! feels like its going to be worse by 5 o'clock in the morning! just my opinion! BE SAFE!!!! :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 12:09 AM~12832661
> *just to let you guys know just came in from off the road and the roads are getting bad so please be careful this morning ! feels like its going to be worse by 5 o'clock in the morning! just my opinion! BE SAFE!!!! :uh:
> *


An Im Headed To Work Right Now :uh:


----------



## irving customz1

Ya we jus left the shop and its all fucked up out their yal better b carefull on the way home.Im sure theirs no school or work tomorro.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jan 28 2009, 12:27 AM~12832888
> *Ya we jus left the shop and its all fucked up out their yal better b carefull on the way home.Im sure theirs no school or work tomorro.
> *


  hno:


----------



## Homie Styln

Since LIL has been having log-in problems and I haven't seen many votes, we'll have a voting sheet when you come to the meeting. Please come early and vote first. We will vote and announce the winning logo at the end of the meeting. Only people or members of car clubs / businesses who have deicided to become active members and are listed on the sign in sheets from the past 2 meeting will be allowed to vote. There will be NO debating or open discussion on the logo until after the voting is complete. Also we will not go off the listed agenda items, after we gone over each item on the listed we will have an open discussion, but if you have something you want to discuss please write it down so you can refer to it as your speaking on it, winging it at the meeting tends to draw it out and not allow you to really articulate what your trying to say....

Meeting 8pm - Please try and make it a littler ealier if possible in order to get the voting out of the way but if you can't please make sure you attend as soon as possible.

Homie John - ULC Spoke Person
469-735-0502


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2009, 08:36 AM~12834855
> *Since LIL has been having log-in problems and I haven't seen many votes, we'll have a voting sheet when you come to the meeting. Please come early and vote first. We will vote and announce the winning logo at the end of the meeting. Only people or members of car clubs / businesses who have deicided to become active members and are listed on the sign in sheets from the past 2 meeting will be allowed to vote. There will be NO debating or open discussion on the logo until after the voting is complete. Also we will not go off the listed agenda items, after we gone over each item on the listed we will have an open discussion, but if you have something you want to discuss please write it down so you can refer to it as your speaking on it, winging it at the meeting tends to draw it out and not allow you to really articulate what your trying to say....
> 
> Meeting 8pm - Please try and make it a littler ealier if possible in order to get the voting out of the way but if you can't please make sure you attend as soon as possible.
> 
> Homie John - ULC Spoke Person
> 469-735-0502
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61

Good Morning ULC 


New Video I Did Last Night To Bad Youtube Took The Sound Off..  

UReCI2rEEfs&feature


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2009, 07:36 AM~12834855
> *Since LIL has been having log-in problems and I haven't seen many votes, we'll have a voting sheet when you come to the meeting. Please come early and vote first. We will vote and announce the winning logo at the end of the meeting. Only people or members of car clubs / businesses who have deicided to become active members and are listed on the sign in sheets from the past 2 meeting will be allowed to vote. There will be NO debating or open discussion on the logo until after the voting is complete. Also we will not go off the listed agenda items, after we gone over each item on the listed we will have an open discussion, but if you have something you want to discuss please write it down so you can refer to it as your speaking on it, winging it at the meeting tends to draw it out and not allow you to really articulate what your trying to say....
> 
> Meeting 8pm - Please try and make it a littler ealier if possible in order to get the voting out of the way but if you can't please make sure you attend as soon as possible.
> 
> Homie John - ULC Spoke Person
> 469-735-0502
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

**~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~**


----------



## Elpintor

Buenos Dias








Just lake Vanilla Ice said "ICE ICE BABY."
hno: hno: 
MxN_pbMOFk0&feature=PlayList&p=7108CB9E940D938A&index


----------



## BIG AUGIE

GOOD MORNING U.L.C :wave:


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 12:25 AM~12832865
> *An Im Headed To Work Right Now  :uh:
> *


Man I thought you had a 9 - 5


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, 94 SS, D-TOWN 78, bluethunder81, GOOD TIMES79

*  GOOD MORNING GENTE*


----------



## D-TOWN 78

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 28 2009, 12:09 PM~12836196
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, 94 SS, D-TOWN 78, bluethunder81, GOOD TIMES79
> 
> GOOD MORNING GENTE
> *


wuz up ft worth


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 28 2009, 12:11 PM~12836216
> *wuz up ft worth
> *


Wusup bro,


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 28 2009, 11:08 AM~12836180
> *Man I thought you had a 9 - 5
> *


My job is 24x7, it don't stop.. :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 28 2009, 12:14 PM~12836250
> *Wusup bro,
> *


chillen wuz going down at da shop


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 28 2009, 12:08 PM~12836180
> *Man I thought you had a 9 - 5
> *


Im Alwayz Workin


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2009, 07:36 AM~12834855
> *Since LIL has been having log-in problems and I haven't seen many votes, we'll have a voting sheet when you come to the meeting. Please come early and vote first. We will vote and announce the winning logo at the end of the meeting. Only people or members of car clubs / businesses who have deicided to become active members and are listed on the sign in sheets from the past 2 meeting will be allowed to vote. There will be NO debating or open discussion on the logo until after the voting is complete. Also we will not go off the listed agenda items, after we gone over each item on the listed we will have an open discussion, but if you have something you want to discuss please write it down so you can refer to it as your speaking on it, winging it at the meeting tends to draw it out and not allow you to really articulate what your trying to say....
> 
> Meeting 8pm - Please try and make it a littler ealier if possible in order to get the voting out of the way but if you can't please make sure you attend as soon as possible.
> 
> Homie John - ULC Spoke Person
> 469-735-0502
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 28 2009, 09:15 AM~12835209
> *Buenos Dias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just lake Vanilla Ice said "ICE ICE BABY."
> hno:  hno:
> MxN_pbMOFk0&feature=PlayList&p=7108CB9E940D938A&index
> *


LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2009, 04:24 PM~12832131
> *Here Is The Location Of The Meeting This Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN 30, 2009 at 8 pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


also to let you know there is parking across the street ! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 01:49 PM~12837306
> *Im Alwayz Workin
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2009, 04:44 PM~12838963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 80 Eldog

What up ULC :wave: All of them look good good job on them


----------



## 817Lowrider

sounds good.


----------



## Homie Styln

Don't forget the meeting this Friday at 8pm but come early to vote on the logo..


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2009, 09:36 PM~12843813
> *Don't forget the meeting this Friday at 8pm but come early yo vote on the logo..
> *


yes please come early! :thumbsup: also i will have REGISTRATION FORMS for the car show this day so if you are intrested get at me at the meeting ! thanks!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 27 2009, 07:05 AM~12827082
> *:thumbsup: I like number 8
> *


x8


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

What's Up Homie JOHN!!!!!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Goodmorning Homies...


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## Loco 61

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>


----------



## spider 53

cool dude!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jan 29 2009, 01:27 PM~12848863
> *cool dude!
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12829398
> *YES IT IS, I STILL HAVE TO DRIVE HOME FROM WORK (DFW AIRPORT) TO WEST FORT WORTH....LONG SCARY DRIVE hno: FORTUNATELY GOD IS ON MY SIDE :biggrin:
> *



I just got back off the road. You think your drive was scary... I was in Lubbock Monday morning then back to FT. Worth then to Ok City, OK by Monday night. Then Tuesday came back from Ok City to Corpus Christi. I had all kinds of fun!!!!! I think that should hold me over till next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 29 2009, 04:06 PM~12850324
> *I just got back off the road. You think your drive was scary... I was in Lubbock Monday morning then back to FT. Worth then to Ok City, OK by Monday night. Then Tuesday came back from Ok City to Corpus Christi. I had all kinds of fun!!!!! I think that should hold me over till next year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 29 2009, 03:06 PM~12850324
> *I just got back off the road. You think your drive was scary... I was in Lubbock Monday morning then back to FT. Worth then to Ok City, OK by Monday night. Then Tuesday came back from Ok City to Corpus Christi. I had all kinds of fun!!!!! I think that should hold me over till next year :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


* :biggrin: YOU THINK*

*GOOD THING YOU MADE IT SAFE, JUST IN TIME FOR THE U.L.C MEETING FRIDAY NIGHT :cheesy:  :thumbsup: *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 29 2009, 07:10 PM~12852053
> * :biggrin: YOU THINK
> 
> GOOD THING YOU MADE IT SAFE, JUST IN TIME FOR THE U.L.C MEETING FRIDAY NIGHT :cheesy:   :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 11:44 AM~12848451
> *"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 06:28 PM~12852230
> *:0
> *



:tongue:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 10:40 PM~12843889
> *yes please come early! :thumbsup: also i will have REGISTRATION FORMS for the car show this day so if you are intrested get at me at the meeting ! thanks!!
> *


George, people at the ULA meeting wanted more information on your show and reg. forms and flyers..


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 29 2009, 11:20 PM~12856106
> *George, people at the ULA meeting wanted more information on your show and reg. forms and flyers..
> *


i will have the registration forms on hand at the meeting! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## TechniquesOG

Tonight Meeting 8pm see you there !!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 12:44 PM~12848451
> *"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog

After Noon ULC :wave: I wont be able to make the meeting tonight :tears: 
Ill get the low down from Alex & Juan bout what was talked about


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 30 2009, 09:47 AM~12857562
> *Tonight Meeting 8pm see you there !!!!
> *


*FO~SHO :thumbsup: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 30 2009, 11:17 AM~12858108
> *After Noon ULC  :wave:  I wont be able to make the meeting tonight  :tears:
> Ill get the low down from Alex & Juan bout what was talked about
> *


----------



## fortworthmex

my logo i think cops would like us more
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2009, 05:16 PM~12861216
> *my logo i think cops would like us more
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: good one .............. Sorry I had to work fellas


----------



## Guest




----------



## Money Mike

Good meeting tonite :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I think things really took a step forward.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 31 2009, 12:12 AM~12864409
> *Good meeting tonite :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I think things really took a step forward.
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL Myspace page has been set up, add your car club or personel myspace..

add your car show and events flyers.

www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 31 2009, 03:01 AM~12865322
> *UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL Myspace page has been set up, add your car club or personel myspace..
> 
> add your car show and events flyers.
> 
> www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 31 2009, 09:05 AM~12865596
> *Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 214Tex

Mmmmmmmmm Babe, horns and sax KNTU is where it's at!

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS Ft WORTH
SATURDAYS ONLY 6AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## D~LowLady~E

IT WAS NICE SEEING EVERYONE AT THE ULC LAST NIGHT..THERE WAS ALOT OF YOU LOL!.... THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*THANKS ERNEST FOR THE MAKING OF ALL THE LOGOS & MAKING THIS VOTE POSSIBLE! ON THAT NOTE MY #8 WON....WWWWOOOOO :biggrin: 

AGAIN GRACIAS*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 31 2009, 08:05 AM~12865596
> *Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Yeah Ernest Thanx for the logos :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog

Good job on the Logo Ernest :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## DFWEntertainment

Dont forget about tonight..


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 80 Eldog

Happy B-Day Big David i wont be able to go tonight i got to work early tomarrow yall have fun


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 31 2009, 03:43 PM~12868413
> *Happy B-Day Big David i wont be able to go tonight i got to work early tomarrow yall have fun
> *


x2


----------



## SHOELACES

WHERE U AT HAHAHAHA hope u had a goodtime!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

LMAO! Yeah He Had A Good Time :barf:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2009, 09:49 AM~12873482
> *LMAO!  Yeah He Had A Good Time    :barf:
> *


he was feeling real good at 2 and probably better when he hit the bed ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 1 2009, 10:08 AM~12873585
> *he was feeling real good at 2 and probably better when he hit the bed ! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Wake up David, it's the next day now... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2009, 07:28 PM~12876101
> *Wake up David, it's the next day now... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :420:


----------



## teal62impala

> :biggrin: good time that i can remember........lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 2 2009, 07:34 AM~12880431
> *
> :biggrin:  good time that i can remember........lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Dam I missed a good party :uh:


----------



## teal62impala

thanks for coming HOMIE JOHN


----------



## mrouija

Nice logo...I think it reminds me of something....









Just kidding with ya'll! Hopefully, I can make it out to a meeting sometime!

And Ernest, I still need to get with you about getting some shirts and stuff made!


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 80 Eldog

Dang looks like i missed a good time....


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 2 2009, 10:00 AM~12880847
> *Nice logo...I think it reminds me of something....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding with ya'll!  Hopefully, I can make it out to a meeting sometime!
> 
> And Ernest, I still need to get with you about getting some shirts and stuff made!
> *


We'd love to have you come out Jon..


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Loco 61

Heres The Pics From The Last Meeting 1-30-09


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP LOCO61


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2009, 01:29 PM~12893405
> *WASSUP LOCO61
> *


Sup Sal... Whats Going On????


----------



## 9-lives

THE PARTY CONTINUES AT THE PLAYERS CLUB HOMIES !!!! 

TICKET STUBS GIVEN TO WIN COMPLIMINTARY DRINKS ........

SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUES V-DAY TICKET AND YOU

GET IN FOR $6.00 ......1 TICKET PER PERSON !!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 11:29 AM~12893407
> *Sup Sal... Whats Going On????
> *



JUST CHILLIN HOMIE. HERE AT THE HOUSE WITH THE BABY AND MY LADY PLAYING ON THE INTERNET.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2009, 01:35 PM~12893459
> *JUST CHILLIN HOMIE. HERE AT THE HOUSE WITH THE BABY AND MY LADY PLAYING ON THE INTERNET.
> *


Must Be Nice Chilling At The Crib....


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 11:38 AM~12893487
> *Must Be Nice Chilling At The Crib....
> *




ITS COOL, BUT BORING AS HELL. SHIT U MIGHT AS WELL BE AT HOME UR ON LAYITLOW ALL DAY. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 3 2009, 01:47 PM~12893559
> *ITS COOL, BUT BORING AS HELL. SHIT U MIGHT AS WELL BE AT HOME UR ON LAYITLOW ALL DAY.  :biggrin:
> *


Naw If I Was At Home I Wouldnt Be On LayitLow That Much....I Would Probably Be Working on My Ride...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 3 2009, 01:32 PM~12893427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PARTY CONTINUES AT THE PLAYERS CLUB HOMIES !!!!
> 
> TICKET STUBS GIVEN TO WIN COMPLIMINTARY DRINKS ........
> 
> SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUES V-DAY TICKET AND YOU
> 
> GET IN FOR $6.00 ......1 TICKET PER PERSON !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 02:23 PM~12893786
> *Naw If I Was At Home I Wouldnt Be On LayitLow That Much....I Would Probably Be Working on My Ride...
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 3 2009, 02:52 PM~12893977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont Hate


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 04:05 PM~12894583
> *Dont Hate
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 3 2009, 04:26 PM~12894725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ouch :rant:


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 3 2009, 03:26 PM~12894725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that was funny... But sorry on da NUTS!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 3 2009, 02:26 PM~12894725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats got to hurt


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 12:28 PM~12893398
> *Heres The Pics From The Last Meeting 1-30-09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good things must be taking place with the ULC, cause even Carol(Carol my wife) went to the ULC meeting...


----------



## Homie Styln

To all, Ernest said he'd make some iron on ULC arm patches. Cost about $3-$4 per patch.. PM him or Robert D-town78 if interested..

Also remember next meeting is Fri Feb 13th..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 10:48 PM~12898746
> *To all, Ernest said he'd make some iron on ULC arm patches. Cost about $3-$4 per patch.. PM him or Robert D-town78 if interested..
> 
> Also remember next meeting is Fri Feb 13th..
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 09:44 PM~12898688
> *Good things must be taking place with the ULC, cause even Carol(Carol my wife) went to the ULC meeting...
> *



*THAT'S FOR SURE  ....LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING MORE OF CAROL THE WIFEY :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 09:48 PM~12898746
> *To all, Ernest said he'd make some iron on ULC arm patches. Cost about $3-$4 per patch.. PM him or Robert D-town78 if interested..
> 
> Also remember next meeting is Fri Feb 13th..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Ill take one


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 09:48 PM~12898746
> *To all, Ernest said he'd make some iron on ULC arm patches. Cost about $3-$4 per patch.. PM him or Robert D-town78 if interested..
> 
> Also remember next meeting is Fri Feb 13th..
> *


Special guest speaker that night will be Jason...:burn:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 4 2009, 12:34 AM~12900215
> *Special guest speaker that night will be Jason...:burn:
> 
> *


:wow: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP LOCO61, WHATS GOIN ON FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE. ANYTHING


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 10:34 PM~12900215
> *Special guest speaker that night will be Jason...:burn:
> 
> *




IM NOT GOING, JASON NEVER DIES. I AINT DOWN WITH THAT SHIT. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 4 2009, 09:12 AM~12902110
> *WASSUP LOCO61, WHATS GOIN ON FOR THE WEEKEND HOMIE. ANYTHING
> *


Going To Chaucers‏ In Dtown On Saturday Night.. What Are you Guys Doing ?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2009, 08:19 AM~12902143
> *Going To Chaucers‏ In Dtown On Saturday Night..  What Are you Guys Doing ?
> *


*WHAT IS THAT ( BAR, LOUNGE, CLUB???) IF, THERE'S GOIN' TO BE A BREAK DANCIN' WHITE BOY LIKE @ AQUA LOUNGE WE'RE DEFINITELY THERE...LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 4 2009, 09:16 AM~12902454
> *WHAT IS THAT ( BAR, LOUNGE, CLUB???) IF, THERE'S GOIN' TO BE A BREAK DANCIN' WHITE BOY LIKE @ AQUA LOUNGE WE'RE DEFINITELY THERE...LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Is that place cool? Is there alot of old people?


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 4 2009, 10:16 AM~12902454
> *WHAT IS THAT ( BAR, LOUNGE, CLUB???) IF, THERE'S GOIN' TO BE A BREAK DANCIN' WHITE BOY LIKE @ AQUA LOUNGE WE'RE DEFINITELY THERE...LMAO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 09:36 AM~12902601
> *Is that place cool? Is there alot of old people?
> *



*IT'S ACTUALLY REALLY NICE, NOT A LOT OF OLD PEOPLE :uh:  BUT A LOT OF CLASSY DRUNK PEOPLE :biggrin: ....DRAMA FREE....I'VE HAD A VERY GOOD TIME THE TIMES I'VE BEEN THERE! IT ISN'T DMX, BUT SOMETIMES IT'S GOOD TO GO SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT FOR A CHANGE TO CHILLAX & THIS IS THE PLACE TO DO JUST THAT  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 09:37 AM~12902618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*W.T.F :cheesy: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*C~YA THERE*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 4 2009, 10:36 AM~12902601-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is that place cool? Is there alot of old people?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 4 2009, 10:41 AM~12902646
> *IT'S ACTUALLY REALLY NICE, NOT A LOT OF OLD PEOPLE :uh:    BUT A LOT OF CLASSY DRUNK PEOPLE :biggrin: ....DRAMA FREE....I'VE HAD A VERY GOOD TIME THE TIMES I'VE BEEN THERE!  IT ISN'T DMX, BUT SOMETIMES IT'S GOOD TO GO SOMEWHERE DIFFERENT FOR A CHANGE TO CHILLAX & THIS IS THE PLACE TO DO JUST THAT
> *


Yeah Its A Good Place To Kick It At... Iv Been There One Time.. Would I Go There Again? Yeah I Would... Ask David He Knows All Da Clubs...


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sweet Ill check it out.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 10:41 AM~12903072
> *Sweet Ill check it out.
> *


* :thumbsup: LET'S US KNOW WHEN YOU GO...WE'LL MEET UP WIT YA*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 4 2009, 11:56 AM~12903186
> * :thumbsup: LET'S US KNOW WHEN YOU GO...WE'LL MEET UP WIT YA
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 11:41 AM~12903072
> *Sweet Ill check it out.
> *


You wont like it!! :uh:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2009, 11:30 AM~12902988
> *Yeah Its A Good Place To Kick It At... Iv Been There One Time.. Would I Go There Again? Yeah I Would...  Ask David He Knows All Da Clubs...
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 12:11 PM~12903312
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stop Dancing David LOL Your Making Me Dizzy LMAO!!


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2009, 12:14 PM~12903331
> *Stop Dancing David LOL Your Making Me Dizzy LMAO!!
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 11:11 AM~12903312
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*W.T.F....LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## miggy254

just stoppin by to show the ULC some love... dammit i feel like iam leaving a comment on myspace lol


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 10:11 AM~12903312
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE SWINGING TITTYS ARE TURNING ME ON. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 4 2009, 04:01 PM~12906524
> *THE SWINGING TITTYS ARE TURNING ME ON.  :biggrin:
> *


hell anything swinging turns you on! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 4 2009, 05:01 PM~12906524
> *THE SWINGING TITTYS ARE TURNING ME ON.  :biggrin:
> *


* :roflmao: EEEWWWW :barf: *


----------



## 80 Eldog

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 08:48 PM~12898746
> *To all, Ernest said he'd make some iron on ULC arm patches. Cost about $3-$4 per patch.. PM him or Robert D-town78 if interested..
> 
> Also remember next meeting is Fri Feb 13th..
> *


Ill take one :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 3 2009, 04:26 PM~12894725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2009, 11:06 AM~12903262
> *You wont like it!!  :uh:
> *


Is it like Bent. Fuckin lame ass place fool of tools and buck ass music? :uh:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 3 2009, 08:48 PM~12898746
> *To all, Ernest said he'd make some iron on ULC arm patches. Cost about $3-$4 per patch.. PM him or Robert D-town78 if interested..
> 
> Also remember next meeting is Fri Feb 13th..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 3 2009, 11:32 AM~12893427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE PARTY CONTINUES AT THE PLAYERS CLUB HOMIES !!!!
> 
> TICKET STUBS GIVEN TO WIN COMPLIMINTARY DRINKS ........
> 
> SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUES V-DAY TICKET AND YOU
> 
> GET IN FOR $6.00 ......1 TICKET PER PERSON !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 4 2009, 04:20 PM~12906729
> *hell anything swinging turns you on! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




WTF, HOW DID U KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT 

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 5 2009, 12:06 PM~12914609
> *TTT
> 
> TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HELL YEA WE DO.... :biggrin:  *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 5 2009, 11:06 AM~12914609
> *TTT
> 
> TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*
I KNOW I DO* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

<span style=\'color:red\'>NEXT "United Lowrider Council" Meeting Will Be Feb. 13 NEXT Week....</span>


----------



## Homie Styln

> Meeting Feb Fri the 13th
> Special guest speaker that night will be Jason...:burn:
> 
> 
> Don't scared, he's my home boy from back in the day..


----------



## spider 53

all chromed out ready and set to go for switches


----------



## Loco 61

^^^^^ NICE :0


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 5 2009, 01:06 PM~12914609
> *TTT
> 
> TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got to many now!! :biggrin: Dont worry Leonard I'll give them back!


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 6 2009, 06:42 AM~12923516
> *I got to many now!!  :biggrin: Dont worry Leonard I'll give them back!
> *



So you have extra Tickets .. lol :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Almost Time To Dance 2009*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 6 2009, 08:55 AM~12923553
> *Almost Time To Dance 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## teal62impala

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

BIG George!


----------



## Loco 61

The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## 80 Eldog

:thumbsup: Ill be there


----------



## Homie Styln

> The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In case your wondering the reason were moving the meeting is because the other place is having some kind of Valentines thing going on that Friday...
> Fri the 13th guess it's going to my 'Bloody Valentines'
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: hno: :burn:


----------



## teal62impala

> The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> In case your wondering the reason were moving the meeting is because the other place is having some kind of Valentines thing going on that Friday...
> Fri the 13th guess it's going to my 'Bloody Valentines'
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: hno: :burn:
Click to expand...


----------



## 214Tex

T.G.I.F mi gente,,,,,

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## theoso8

ME AND MY CLUB WILL BE AT WINGHOUSE IN ARLINGTON TONIGHT KICKIN IT IF ANY ONE WANTS TO ROLL THRU. I'VE BEEN SICK ALL WEEK AND NOW I'M BETTER AND A LIL THIRSTY!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

1-30 AND COLLINS


----------



## 80 Eldog

Drink one for me Oso :biggrin: Ill be at the shop all night


----------



## theoso8

Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time. :biggrin: We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.  

Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 03:53 PM~12927309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time.  :biggrin:  We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.
> 
> Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 01:53 PM~12927309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time.  :biggrin:  We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.
> 
> Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 08:20 AM~12923711
> *The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place.  Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me    (817) 891-3658    Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 08:20 AM~12923711
> *The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place.  Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me    (817) 891-3658    Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 02:53 PM~12927309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time.  :biggrin:  We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.
> 
> Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!
> *


Good to see her with a smile on her face.. Take care little one...


----------



## spider 53

sup peps how is everything going


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## tijuanasean

I'm a solo rider and will try to make it to the next ULC meeting this Friday the 13th. I have a 51 Caddy and haven't really been out cruisin since I moved from Seattle.


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Feb 8 2009, 12:27 PM~12941694
> *I'm a solo rider and will try to make it to the next ULC meeting this Friday the 13th.  I have a 51 Caddy and haven't really been out cruisin since I moved from Seattle.
> *


it will be glad to meet you on friday tijuanasean ! so please come to the meeting ! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 8 2009, 04:12 PM~12942230
> *it will be glad to meet you on friday tijuanasean ! so please come to the meeting ! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Feb 8 2009, 12:27 PM~12941694
> *I'm a solo rider and will try to make it to the next ULC meeting this Friday the 13th.  I have a 51 Caddy and haven't really been out cruisin since I moved from Seattle.
> *


come on with it youre more than welcome


----------



## tijuanasean

Thanks guys, I appreciate the hospitality! I look forward to meetin you all.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Feb 9 2009, 12:03 AM~12946999
> *Thanks guys, I appreciate the hospitality!  I look forward to meetin you all.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 8 2009, 09:28 AM~12940859
> *
> DON'T 4GET THE AFTER PARTY !!!!
> 
> HOLD ON TO YOUR TECHNIQUE V-DAY
> 
> TICKET AND GET IN FOR $6.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## VENOM65

*WASSUP ULC *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 9 2009, 09:50 AM~12949241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASSUP ULC
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## 5811MSgtP

ttt


----------



## teal62impala

http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm

*Decatur Swap Meet 

February 20, 21, & 22, 2009 *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Feb 8 2009, 01:27 PM~12941694
> *I'm a solo rider and will try to make it to the next ULC meeting this Friday the 13th.  I have a 51 Caddy and haven't really been out cruisin since I moved from Seattle.
> *


Whats up man. Welcome to Fort Worth. (Or back to Fort Worth)


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Homie Styln

This plaque is 37 years old and comes from a club that was established in 1965..
I have opened a chapter in North Texas...


----------



## Homie Styln

Who wants to go to the ULA meeting with me this Thurs?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2009, 11:05 PM~12957389
> *Who wants to go to the ULA meeting with me this Thurs?
> *



  I DO, BUT I CAN'T!






















READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE  [/b]


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: VENOM65, SWEET*LIL*V


:tongue:


----------



## teal62impala

:0 George Lopez LIVE in Wichita Falls, TX on February 20th!! :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 10 2009, 11:02 AM~12961511
> *:0  George Lopez LIVE in Wichita Falls, TX on February 20th!!  :0
> *


*:wow: WHAT??? FOR REALS  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*4TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDER PICNIC...THREAD IN SHOWS AND EVENTS....*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458520


----------



## D~LowLady~E

TOP OF THE DAY U.L.C!!!!!! :biggrin: 


SOME OF THE INFO HAS CHANGED FOR THE BENEFIT SHOW I PASSED OUT FLYERS FOR,..IF I AM NOT ABLE TO GET TO THE NEXT MEETING ..I WILL ASK HOMIE JOHN TO FILL YOU ALL IN...



THANKS , EVA


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2009, 10:00 PM~12957268
> *This plaque is 37 years old and comes from a club that was established in 1965..
> I have opened a chapter in North Texas...
> 
> *


 Orale Homie I knew you would ... OG Cali


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2009, 10:05 PM~12957389
> *Who wants to go to the ULA meeting with me this Thurs?
> *


 I Will HOMIE


----------



## teal62impala

:wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## tijuanasean

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 07:57 PM~12954960
> *Whats up man. Welcome to Fort Worth. (Or back to Fort Worth)
> *


Thanks


----------



## TopCopOG

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

*
I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..








Hope you Guys like it....

O Yea The 1st One is a Free Be.........
*​


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 11:58 PM~12968600
> *
> I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you Guys like it....
> 
> O Yea The 1st One is a Free Be.........
> ​*


Looks Good Lucio... :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2009, 11:10 PM~12968810
> *Looks Good Lucio... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx Bro


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 10:15 PM~12968879
> *Thanx Bro
> *


BOY YOU NEED TO GO TO BED ! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 10 2009, 10:26 PM~12969045
> *BOY YOU NEED TO GO TO BED ! :biggrin:
> *



WASSUP BIG GEORGE


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Who ?


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 10 2009, 10:27 PM~12969057
> *WASSUP BIG GEORGE
> *


WUS UP BRO SO WHAT ARE YOU DOING ?


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 10:33 PM~12969142
> *Who ?
> *


YOU FOO ! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

George are you ready for Sat ?


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 10:37 PM~12969209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George are you ready for Sat ?
> *


YEA I AM AND THERE AINT NOBODY BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment+Feb 11 2009, 12:37 AM~12969209-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George are you ready for Sat ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 12:39 AM~12969230
> *YEA I AM AND THERE AINT NOBODY BETTER! :biggrin:
> *


Isnt That The Truth


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2009, 10:40 PM~12969247
> *Isnt  That The Truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YALL BE LIKE THE REST AND TAKE A NUMBER FOOOOOL! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Go George!......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 12:42 AM~12969264
> *YALL BE LIKE THE REST AND TAKE A NUMBER FOOOOOL! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 12:42 AM~12969267
> *Go George!......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 10:42 PM~12969267
> *Go George!......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FOO LOOKS LIKE HE COULD BE YOUR DAD! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 12:44 AM~12969285
> *THAT FOO LOOKS LIKE HE COULD BE YOUR DAD! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Im ready for Sat ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Dam it .....


----------



## BIG George!

SAY FOO WH







O WERE YOU DANCING WITH HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

first one on today wus up with that ! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

* :wave: GOOD MORNING U.L.C. *


----------



## TopCopOG

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

*DON'T FORGET THE PARTY CONTINUES @

THE PLAYERS CLUB !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE STUB TICKET

AND GET A ENTRY DISCOUNT.........







*


----------



## TopCopOG

ttt


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 11 2009, 11:38 AM~12972224
> *DON'T FORGET THE PARTY CONTINUES @
> 
> THE PLAYERS CLUB !!!! SAVE YOUR TECHNIQUE STUB  TICKET
> 
> AND GET A ENTRY DISCOUNT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 07:06 AM~12981540
> *---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place.  Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting.
> Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me    (817) 891-3658    Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 12 2009, 10:58 AM~12982195
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Que Pasa Spider?


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 09:12 AM~12982279
> *Que Pasa Spider?
> *


not much homie working hard at the shop or should I say hardly working cause I'm sick


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !

NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! ! 

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35

LatinFest 2009... 
Only $10.....









​


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 06:06 AM~12981540
> *---------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> ***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place.  Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting.
> Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me    (817) 891-3658    Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 12 2009, 08:23 PM~12986809
> *READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  *
> [/b]


 :420:


----------



## Loco 61

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 Tonight/ 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## 214Tex

Good morning Dallas/FtWorth , have a great weekend .

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS Ft.WORTH
SATURDAYS 6 AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com


----------



## Homie Styln

Everyone please make it a point to come out to tonights meeting. I just want to put this out there, I know everyones time is valuable, as is mine. So I'm asking everyone to make it out to these meetings.. We need to keep this thing going... Also we may have a guest speaker from Strategic Events, they are going to be having a car show at Six Flags.. This may be a good opportunity for ULC members.. See everyone at tonights.. Big George was at the ULA meeting last night to speak about his show, lot's of good things going on this year. George I believe became a member of the ULA as well.. So we've got some good communication between these 2 groups..


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2009, 11:33 AM~12992636
> *Everyone please make it a point to come out to tonights meeting. I just want to put this out there, I know everyones time is valuable, as is mine. So I'm asking everyone to make it out to these meetings.. We need to keep this thing going... Also we may have a guest speaker from Strategic Events, they are going to be having a car show at Six Flags..  This may be a good opportunity for ULC members.. See everyone at tonights.. Big George was at the ULA meeting last night to speak about his show, lot's of good things going on this year. George I believe became a member of the ULA as well.. So we've got some good communication between these 2 groups..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2009, 11:33 AM~12992636
> *Everyone please make it a point to come out to tonights meeting. I just want to put this out there, I know everyones time is valuable, as is mine. So I'm asking everyone to make it out to these meetings.. We need to keep this thing going... Also we may have a guest speaker from Strategic Events, they are going to be having a car show at Six Flags..  This may be a good opportunity for ULC members.. See everyone at tonights.. Big George was at the ULA meeting last night to speak about his show, lot's of good things going on this year. George I believe became a member of the ULA as well.. So we've got some good communication between these 2 groups..
> *


Thats Cool To See That George Is Also Apart Of The ULA... I Hope To See Everyone Tonight.


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Just to let yall know i will have pre sale tickets for the show so let me know while im there ! Thank you ! LUCIO !!!!! 

PRE-SALE TICKETS ARE LIMITED SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS NOW ! ! ! 


STRAIGHT EDGE 
3720 HEMPHILL ST.


FT WORTH TX 76110
(817)829-7994


AM& CUSTOMS
3409 S.

GROVE
FT WORTH TX
(817)532-8013


THE BARBER SHOP
1264 MAGNOLIA ST
(817)336-7333


MACIAS AUTO SALES
2916 AZLE AVE.


(817)740-0033

ARTS TIRE MARKET 
2800 E BELKNAP ST
(817)834-1842

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.

E 28TH ST &35
(817)625-2110
********************************************************************
DALLAS PICK UP YOUR PRE-SALE TICKETS @


RHYTHM TRAX
416 S. HAMPTON @ 12TH ST.

DALLAS TX 75208
214 943-1355

NOTORIOUS CARTEL RECORDS
3035 N BUCKNER BLVD
(IN GASTON BAZAAR)
DALLAS TX 75228
214-677-7668









​


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2009, 09:33 AM~12992636
> *Everyone please make it a point to come out to tonights meeting. I just want to put this out there, I know everyones time is valuable, as is mine. So I'm asking everyone to make it out to these meetings.. We need to keep this thing going... Also we may have a guest speaker from Strategic Events, they are going to be having a car show at Six Flags..  This may be a good opportunity for ULC members.. See everyone at tonights.. Big George was at the ULA meeting last night to speak about his show, lot's of good things going on this year. George I believe became a member of the ULA as well.. So we've got some good communication between these 2 groups..
> *


yes and it was a good outcome that we will share with you guys at the meeting tonite! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Good Meeting Last Night. Ill Post Up Pics Tomorrow ..


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 13 2009, 05:30 PM~12996182
> *yes and it was a good outcome that we will share with you guys at the meeting tonite! :biggrin:
> *


George dont forget i need some entry forms. pm where we can meet at so i can get them. I need 4.


----------



## Loco 61

It Was Good To Meet You At The ULC Meeting Last Friday, Next Weekend Lets All Cruise N Kick It At Sonic If The Weather Permits.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2009, 10:41 AM~13008221
> *It Was Good To Meet You At The ULC Meeting Last Friday, Next Weekend Lets All Cruise N Kick It At Sonic If The Weather Permits. </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:magenta\'>*:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WOULD BE NICE IF TECHNIQUES WOULDN'T HAVE HAD SUCH A BADASS VALENTINE'S DANCE LAST NIGHT WE'D DEFINITELY TAKE A CRUISE....TOO HUNGOVER SO THAT'S A NEGATIVE SIR :cheesy: , BUT HAD A BLAST! :biggrin: *


----------



## Homie Styln

Great turn out from ULC members at Techniques (Leonard's) Valentines dance.. Sal said a bunch of people from the ULC went to Players afterward :0 , glad everyone had a good time... 

Ernest told me he sold out of ULC patch's and stickers, now how great is that. Everyone keep in mind that Ernest does all kinds of graphics, for banners, plaques, club patches and he can make lic plates with club logos on them as well..

So let's keep in mind that we should support the businesses that support the ULC...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 01:19 PM~13008825
> *Great turn out from ULC members at Techniques (Leonard's) Valentines dance.. Sal said a bunch of people from the ULC went to Players afterward :0 , glad everyone had a good time...
> 
> Ernest told me he sold out of ULC patch's and stickers, now how great is that. Everyone keep in mind that Ernest does all kinds of graphics, for banners, plaques, club patches and he can make lic plates with club logos on them as well..
> 
> So let's keep in mind that we should support the businesses that support the ULC...
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 01:19 PM~13008825
> *Great turn out from ULC members at Techniques (Leonard's) Valentines dance.. Sal said a bunch of people from the ULC went to Players afterward :0 , glad everyone had a good time...
> 
> Ernest told me he sold out of ULC patch's and stickers, now how great is that. Everyone keep in mind that Ernest does all kinds of graphics, for banners, plaques, club patches and he can make lic plates with club logos on them as well..
> 
> So let's keep in mind that we should support the businesses that support the ULC...
> *


Will there be more made? i am needing bout 5 more patches.  

X2


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 01:19 PM~13008825
> *Great turn out from ULC members at Techniques (Leonard's) Valentines dance.. Sal said a bunch of people from the ULC went to Players afterward :0 , glad everyone had a good time...
> 
> Ernest told me he sold out of ULC patch's and stickers, now how great is that. Everyone keep in mind that Ernest does all kinds of graphics, for banners, plaques, club patches and he can make lic plates with club logos on them as well..
> 
> So let's keep in mind that we should support the businesses that support the ULC...
> *



Yessir.... Hey Ernest have you came up with anything for me yet???


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 12:19 PM~13008825
> *Great turn out from ULC members at Techniques (Leonard's) Valentines dance.. Sal said a bunch of people from the ULC went to Players afterward :0 , glad everyone had a good time...
> 
> Ernest told me he sold out of ULC patch's and stickers, now how great is that. Everyone keep in mind that Ernest does all kinds of graphics, for banners, plaques, club patches and he can make lic plates with club logos on them as well..
> 
> So let's keep in mind that we should support the businesses that support the ULC...
> *


*HELL YEA... :thumbsup:*


*WILL HE BE MAKIN MORE ULC PATCHES????*


*YUP, THAT'S FOR SURE!  *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 12:19 PM~13008825
> *Great turn out from ULC members at Techniques (Leonard's) Valentines dance.. Sal said a bunch of people from the ULC went to Players afterward :0 , glad everyone had a good time...
> 
> Ernest told me he sold out of ULC patch's and stickers, now how great is that. Everyone keep in mind that Ernest does all kinds of graphics, for banners, plaques, club patches and he can make lic plates with club logos on them as well..
> 
> So let's keep in mind that we should support the businesses that support the ULC...
> *


Some of the businesses that support the ULC..

Super Sign Guy / Lazer Werkz (Ernest)
http://www.supersignguy.com/index.htm

http://www.lazerwerks.com/products.htm

Arts Tires (Art)
817-834-1842

Irving Customz / Molina Auto repair( Ceasar / Irma)
972-513-3752 / 468-735-0502

A&M Customs ( Arellio)
Need number, can someone list, thx..

Hard Kandy Customs(Homie John rep)
469-735-0502

Please list any other businesses that I may not be aware of. They don't have to be lowrider businesses. Could be you have a plumming, dry wall or what ever type of business. Like I said we need to support each other when we can.. We all have lives outisde of lowriding so let's try and support each other when we can, especially in these hard economic times.. Hey and a discount for ULC members would be nice.. :biggrin: ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment

​


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 04:50 PM~13010262
> *Some of the businesses that support the ULC..
> 
> Super Sign Guy / Lazer Werkz (Ernest)
> http://www.supersignguy.com/index.htm
> 
> http://www.lazerwerks.com/products.htm
> 
> Arts Tires (Art)
> 817-834-1842
> 
> Irving Customz / Molina Auto repair( Ceasar / Irma)
> 972-513-3752 / 468-735-0502
> 
> A&M Customs ( Arellio)
> Need number, can someone list, thx..
> 
> Hard Kandy Customs(Homie John rep)
> 469-735-0502
> 
> Please list any other businesses that I may not be aware of. They don't have to be lowrider businesses. Could be you have a plumming, dry wall or what ever type of business. Like I said we need to support each other when we can.. We all have lives outisde of lowriding so let's try and support each other when we can, especially in these hard economic times.. Hey and a discount for ULC members would be nice..  :biggrin: ...
> *


DFW Cast Stone


----------



## 94 SS

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 15 2009, 04:50 PM~13010262
> *Some of the businesses that support the ULC..
> 
> Super Sign Guy / Lazer Werkz (Ernest)
> http://www.supersignguy.com/index.htm
> 
> http://www.lazerwerks.com/products.htm
> 
> Arts Tires (Art)
> 817-834-1842
> 
> Irving Customz / Molina Auto repair( Ceasar / Irma)
> 972-513-3752 / 468-735-0502
> 
> A&M Customs ( Arelio)
> 817-923-7609/  817-532-8013 cell. Best way to reach
> 
> Hard Kandy Customs(Homie John rep)
> 469-735-0502
> 
> Please list any other businesses that I may not be aware of. They don't have to be lowrider businesses. Could be you have a plumming, dry wall or what ever type of business. Like I said we need to support each other when we can.. We all have lives outisde of lowriding so let's try and support each other when we can, especially in these hard economic times.. Hey and a discount for ULC members would be nice..  :biggrin: ...
> *


----------



## 9-lives

ORALE HOMIES DE FUNKY TOWN ..... THANX FOR SHOWING UP TO THE EVENT HOMIES !!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 16 2009, 08:53 AM~13015627
> *ORALE HOMIES DE FUNKY TOWN ..... THANX FOR SHOWING UP TO THE EVENT HOMIES !!!
> *


----------



## tijuanasean

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2009, 10:41 AM~13008221
> *It Was Good To Meet You At The ULC Meeting Last Friday, Next Weekend Lets All Cruise N Kick It At Sonic If The Weather Permits.
> *


It was cool meetin everybody at the ULC meeting last Friday. I definitely down for a cruise, so weather permitting, I will def be there.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 16 2009, 05:53 AM~13015627
> *ORALE HOMIES DE FUNKY TOWN ..... THANX FOR SHOWING UP TO THE EVENT HOMIES !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 16 2009, 01:45 PM~13017138
> *:thumbsup:
> *




GET TO WORK ROLLIN RICH!!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 16 2009, 04:21 PM~13018482
> *GET TO WORK ROLLIN RICH!!! HAHA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 16 2009, 04:21 PM~13018482
> *GET TO WORK ROLLIN RICH!!! HAHA :biggrin:
> *


thanks For Comming To Last Fridays Meeting  
And Get To Work Ricky.. :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 16 2009, 04:47 PM~13018696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you too!!!! haha :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2009, 05:36 PM~13019079
> *thanks For Comming To Last Fridays Meeting
> And Get To Work Ricky.. :biggrin:
> *



haha...i see everyone is gangin up on ricky!!! hehe!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 15 2009, 09:55 AM~13008293
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WOULD BE NICE IF TECHNIQUES WOULDN'T HAVE HAD SUCH A BADASS VALENTINE'S DANCE LAST NIGHT WE'D DEFINITELY TAKE A CRUISE....TOO HUNGOVER SO THAT'S A NEGATIVE SIR :cheesy: , BUT HAD A BLAST!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2009, 09:40 PM~13023886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL Putting It Down... Good To See Many Of Us At The Techniques Valentines Dance...


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2009, 09:50 PM~13024057
> *UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL Putting It Down... Good To See Many Of Us At The Techniques Valentines Dance...
> *


yes yes and cant wait for next years ! thanks again leonard ! was a very nice dance ! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## 9-lives




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*HERE YOU GO UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL...GET READY FOR ANOTHER PARTY! THIS ONE'S FOR 1 OF THE LI'L DLRS (MY PRINCESS)...GET YOUR KIDS, COME OUT & HAVE A BLAST! THERE WILL BE BOUNCE HOUSES, PINATA, GAMES & LOTS OF FOOD AND "DRINKS" FOR EVERYONE OF ALL AGES :biggrin: *</span>

<img src=\'http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/sweet_lil_v/party1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*THANKS U BUNCHES FOR THE FLYER LUCIO...DFW ENTERTAINMENT!*


----------



## DFWEntertainment

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 17 2009, 08:42 AM~13026892
> *HERE YOU GO UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL...GET READY FOR ANOTHER PARTY!  THIS ONE'S FOR 1 OF THE LI'L DLRS (MY PRINCESS)...GET YOUR KIDS, COME OUT & HAVE A BLAST! THERE WILL BE BOUNCE HOUSES, PINATA, GAMES & LOTS OF FOOD AND "DRINKS" FOR EVERYONE OF ALL AGES :biggrin: </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/sweet_lil_v/party1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>THANKS U BUNCHES FOR THE FLYER LUCIO...DFW ENTERTAINMENT!
> *


ANYTIME...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 17 2009, 07:42 AM~13026892
> *HERE YOU GO UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL...GET READY FOR ANOTHER PARTY!  THIS ONE'S FOR 1 OF THE LI'L DLRS (MY PRINCESS)...GET YOUR KIDS, COME OUT & HAVE A BLAST! THERE WILL BE BOUNCE HOUSES, PINATA, GAMES & LOTS OF FOOD AND "DRINKS" FOR EVERYONE OF ALL AGES :biggrin: </span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/sweet_lil_v/party1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> THANKS U BUNCHES FOR THE FLYER LUCIO...DFW ENTERTAINMENT!
> *



<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>*YA READ IT !!! "DRINKS FOR ALL AGES" !!!! 

I'M GONNA NEED A BACK UP DJ !!!!! ANY1 ?????* :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 17 2009, 08:59 AM~13026987
> *YA READ IT !!! "DRINKS FOR ALL AGES" !!!!
> 
> I'M GONNA NEED A BACK UP DJ !!!!! ANY1 ????? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*PINCHE DRUNK, 9~lives...HELL, DJ PAYASA WILL BE THE CASA REP'N FOR HER NIECE AS WELL :biggrin: :thumbsup: ....WOOO!*


----------



## 214loco

So whens the next meeting and what time?? A suggestion...what about haveing a meeting at Chuys Mexican Restraunt...there a few in Ft.Worth


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Feb 18 2009, 04:37 AM~13037001
> *So whens the next meeting and what time?? A suggestion...what about haveing a meeting at Chuys Mexican Restraunt...there a few in Ft.Worth
> *


PM Sent


----------



## 9-lives

*WHEN IS THE NEXT MEETING !?!? MAYBE I CAN TAKE OFF THAT DAY TO ATTEND IT *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 07:56 AM~13037445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 08:57 AM~13037448
> *Feb 27th *


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 06:56 AM~13037445
> *9-LIVES WILL BE THERE THIS TIME ....ANY BEER BEING SERVED !?!!?!? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 09:04 AM~13037481
> *FIRST ROUND ON 9-LIVES!
> 
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 08:04 AM~13037481
> *9-LIVES WILL BE THERE THIS TIME ....ANY BEER BEING SERVED !?!!?!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*NO BEER FOR YOU....THEN YOU DON'T PAY ATTENTION :biggrin:  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 08:08 AM~13037498
> *Yessir they ran out of Coronas last time!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> FIRST ROUND ON 9-LIVES!</span>
> 
> 
> *




<span style=\'color:magenta\'>* :no: :no: 2 OF A KIND :biggrin: *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13037562
> * :no:  :no: 2 OF A KIND  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 08:20 AM~13037566
> *:angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



*I MEANT BIG DRINKERS.... :biggrin:  *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 18 2009, 09:18 AM~13037562
> * :no:  :no: 2 OF A KIND  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 07:08 AM~13037498
> *Yessir they ran out of Coronas last time!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> QUE -QUUUEEEEEE !!!! ORALE,PERO JUST 1 PORQUE I'VE SEEN YOU DRINK B4 AND ...YOU'LL TURN OUT TO BE AN EXPENSIVE DATE HOMIE !!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 18 2009, 07:17 AM~13037555
> *NO BEER FOR YOU....THEN YOU DON'T PAY ATTENTION :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 08:30 AM~13037608
> *QUE -QUUUEEEEEE !!!! ORALE,PERO JUST 1 PORQUE I'VE SEEN YOU DRINK B4 AND ...YOU'LL TURN OUT TO BE AN EXPENSIVE DATE HOMIE !!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 08:32 AM~13037614
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


:tongue:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 08:08 AM~13037498
> *Yessir they ran out of Coronas last time!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but it was cheaper


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 18 2009, 09:34 AM~13037625
> *but it was cheaper
> *


HELL YEA! $2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: And the food was better.


----------



## 9-lives

Q-VO SAPATOS CON SINTAS !?!?


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 07:35 AM~13037627
> *HELL YEA! $2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: And the food was better.
> *


BEER AND FOOD !?!?!? OH MAN,I'M THERE HOMIES !?!?!?!!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 08:36 AM~13037631
> *Q-VO SAPATOS CON SINTAS !?!?
> *


whats up bro


----------



## theoso8

In my opinion, this was the best meeting so far. I think Anthony's Place is alot better than Fiesta. I have to drive further but this place is alot more spacious and quiter. Beer was half the price of Fiesta!!!!  

Didn't have to wait for my ticket either. Just walked up to the register and paid!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Oso gives 2 thumbs up for Anthony's Place :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 09:37 AM~13037636
> *BEER AND FOOD !?!?!? OH MAN,I'M THERE HOMIES !?!?!?!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 08:41 AM~13037659
> *In my opinion, this was the best meeting so far. I think Anthony's Place is alot better than Fiesta. I have to drive further but this place is alot more spacious and quiter. Beer was half the price of Fiesta!!!!
> 
> Didn't have to wait for my ticket either. Just walked up to the register and paid!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Oso gives 2 thumbs up for Anthony's Place  :biggrin:
> *


x2 they did a good job i just think they werent prepared for the gente that showed up, but im sure they will be ready for the next meeting. i give 4 out of 5 stars!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 18 2009, 07:37 AM~13037641
> *whats up bro
> *




TRYIN TO GET ON THE COMMISSION BOARD IF THEY GOT IT LIKE THAT HOMIE .....COMIDA Y BUDLIGHTS AT HALF PRICE !!!


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 07:41 AM~13037659
> *In my opinion, this was the best meeting so far. I think Anthony's Place is alot better than Fiesta. I have to drive further but this place is alot more spacious and quiter. Beer was half the price of Fiesta!!!!
> 
> Didn't have to wait for my ticket either. Just walked up to the register and paid!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Oso gives 2 thumbs up for Anthony's Place  :biggrin:
> *



I'M COMING OUT OF D-TOWN PERO IT'S GOOD TO PASS BOUNDRIES FROM TYME TO TYME QUE NO ......... NEXT FRIDAY,WE AND THE WIFEY WILL BE THERE !! 


YOU VATOS STAY ON THE UP AND UP HOMIES !!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 09:35 AM~13037627
> *HELL YEA! $2  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: And the food was better.
> *


Next Time I Need To Try The Food... :0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 08:00 AM~13037761
> *Next Time I Need To Try The Food... :0
> *



SUP LOC 61 ..... TOO BAD THE MEETING AIN'T TIL NEXT WEEK QUE NO !?!?! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 18 2009, 10:03 AM~13037784
> *SUP LOC 61 ..... TOO BAD THE MEETING AIN'T TIL NEXT WEEK QUE NO !?!?! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I Know Wish It Was This Week... Next Week I Wont Be Able To Make It... I'll Be In Vegas..  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 10:09 AM~13037819
> *I Know Wish It Was This Week... Next Week I Wont Be Able To Make It... I'll Be In Vegas..        :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DON'T DO LIKE WE DID IN SHREVEPORT!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 10:11 AM~13037829
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: DON'T DO LIKE WE DID IN SHREVEPORT!!!!!!!
> *


What Was That??? :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 10:14 AM~13037849
> *What Was That??? :0
> *


WE LOST 2 ELECTRIC BILLS AND THE WATER BILL... :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 10:15 AM~13037857
> *WE LOST 2 ELECTRIC BILLS AND THE WATER BILL... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Where Can I Drop Off My Bills :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 18 2009, 09:41 AM~13037659
> *In my opinion, this was the best meeting so far. I think Anthony's Place is alot better than Fiesta. I have to drive further but this place is alot more spacious and quiter. Beer was half the price of Fiesta!!!!
> 
> Didn't have to wait for my ticket either. Just walked up to the register and paid!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Oso gives 2 thumbs up for Anthony's Place  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DFWEntertainment

Presale tickets are going fast! ! ! ! !








​


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 18 2009, 09:40 AM~13038040
> *X2
> *


cus you drove 5 minutes


----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>


----------



## Homie Styln

> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace.
> 
> Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
> Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
> If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks
> Alex (817)-891-3658</span>
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Good idea Alex


----------



## Loco 61

> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace.
> 
> Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
> Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
> If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks
> Alex (817)-891-3658</span>
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Good idea Alex
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Is The Man...
Click to expand...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 18 2009, 10:46 PM~13044638-->
> 
> 
> 
> cus you drove 5 minutes
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like 2 minutes :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Feb 19 2009, 11:43 AM~13048943
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace.
> 
> Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd.  Fort Worth Texas
> Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
> If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks
> Alex  (817)-891-3658</span>
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

*:wave: Q-VOLE ULC HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GOOD FRIDAY!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 80 Eldog

Afternoon ULC :wave:


----------



## tijuanasean

What up ULC!

Most of you probably already know, but George Lopez tix went on sale this morning. He'll be here on May 8th, but I'm hearing that the show is close to sellin out, so another show might be in store for May 9th. It be cool to cruise out to the show, anyone interested?


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Feb 20 2009, 04:54 PM~13062193
> *What up ULC!
> 
> Most of you probably already know, but George Lopez tix went on sale this morning.  He'll be here on May 8th, but I'm hearing that the show is close to sellin out, so another show might be in store for May 9th.  It be cool to cruise out to the show, anyone interested?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
REQUEST LINE @ KNTU.com

See Ya There !


----------



## Money Mike

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

Ricky, sorry I missed your birthday party homie, got hung up working on my car and was stranded at Irving Customz until late last night. Had a leak in my gas tank, we finally had to use Mexican engineering to fix it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2009, 12:20 PM~13068215
> *Ricky, sorry I missed your birthday party homie, got hung up working on my car and was stranded at Irving Customz until late last night. Had a leak in my gas tank, we finally had to use Mexican engineering to fix it.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


does that mean a case of budlight, some duct tape, and some chick that just happened to stop to see wha yall was doing? lol thats wha we consider mex engineering down here atleast


----------



## Loco 61

Whats Up ULC...???? The Next ULC Meeting Will Friday 2/27/09 Dont Forget !!!


----------



## C-LO9492

GOOD MORNING ULC, HOPE EVERYBODY HAS HAD A GREAT WKEND.. VIVE LA RAZA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

*:wave: uffin: TTFT :wave: uffin: :wave: *


----------



## L4LRIDERS

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 18 2009, 01:51 PM~13040555
> *Presale tickets are going fast! ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


THERE GOIN TO BE A HOP AT THIS SHOW


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## Loco 61

For The Next ULC Meeting <span style=\'color:blue\'>Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts</span>. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd.  Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks    
Alex  (817)-891-3658</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## miggy254

i like the design yall came up with .. :thumbsup: hopefully all the councils and associations can get together at some of the upcoming Wego Tour shows.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 AM~13068276
> *does that mean a case of budlight, some duct tape, and some chick that just happened to stop to see wha yall was doing? lol thats wha we consider mex engineering down here atleast
> *


Actually it was a case of Tacate.. Duct tape, com'on homie that goes withou saying..


----------



## 9-lives

*

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......
WAITIN ON ULA & ULC SCHEDULE TO PULL THIS THROUGH !!! *


----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>


----------



## 9-lives

*THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A 
GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........

THIS IS NOT 

CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......

WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....

SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......

MEMBERS ONLY ........ THE PLAYER WILL GET FREE ENTRY AT THE DOOR !!! 

I NEED MINIMUM OF 20 PLAYERS TO MAKE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE !!!

CASH MONEY WINNINGS !!!! 

PM ME IF ANY CAR CLUB MEMBER IS INTERESTED !!!! *


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 25 2009, 12:32 PM~13107854
> *
> *


Whats Up Oso?


----------



## Homie Styln

> *THIS IS SOMETHING THAT CAN BE DONE IF WE GET A
> GREAT PARTICIPATION FROM ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS ........
> 
> THIS IS NOT
> 
> CAR CLUB-VS-CAR CLUB ......
> 
> WHOEVER SIGNS UP PLAYS.....
> 
> SO LAST 2 STANDING COULD BE FROM THE SAME CAR CLUB .......
> Is that after the bar room brawl... Mexicans in Oakclif drinking and holding pool sticks.. :twak: :twak:
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> MEMBERS ONLY ........ THE PLAYER WILL GET FREE ENTRY AT THE DOOR !!!
> 
> I NEED MINIMUM OF 20 PLAYERS TO MAKE THIS EVENT POSSIBLE !!!
> 
> CASH MONEY WINNINGS !!!!
> 
> PM ME IF ANY CAR CLUB MEMBER IS INTERESTED !!!! *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13107950
> *Whats Up Oso?
> *


Sup homie!?!


----------



## Homie Styln

Anyone want to roll to the ULA meeting tomorrow nite?


----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

*For Tomorrow Nights ULC Meeting <span style=\'color:red\'>Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>*


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2009, 06:26 AM~13116505
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> For Tomorrow Nights ULC Meeting <span style=\'color:red\'>Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace.
> 
> Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd.  Fort Worth Texas
> Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
> If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks
> Alex  (817)-891-3658</span>
> *



I NEED A MAP FROM I-20 HOMIE ?!?!?


----------



## 9-lives

NEVERMIND I GOT IT !!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 26 2009, 10:27 AM~13117117
> *NEVERMIND I GOT IT !!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 26 2009, 01:59 PM~13118786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: I'M NOT GOING ANYMORE!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 





























































WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*


*MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*











*MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH 
$5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO

*APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403


************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*

*JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

*AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

*OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032


----------



## Homie Styln

> *HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*
> *MARCH 7TH OLDIES CC BBQ PLATE SELL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MARCH 8TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB CAR WASH *
> LOCATION...KFC ON EDGEBROOK @ I45 SOUTH
> $5 DOLLAR DONATIONS..CONTAC GOOFY 832 213 8219 FOR MORE INFO
> 
> *APRIL 5TH ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC*
> LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
> ************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
> APRIL 19TH THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
> LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
> CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
> CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*
> 
> *JULY 26TH EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS*
> 1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
> LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
> CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219
> 
> *AUGUST 9TH PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC*
> 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
> CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623
> 
> *OCTOBER 10TH BAYOU CITY CC *
> 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> LOCATION..CHRIST OF KING CHURCH I45 NORTH @N.MAIN
> CONTACT GIL 832 208 9032
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thx for sharing this with us homie. May be some of our members might be able to take a trip to H-Town for one of these events..


----------



## 9-lives

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

*For ToNightS ULC Meeting <span style=\'color:red\'>Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>*


----------



## blanco

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !​


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 28 2009, 05:36 PM~13139596
> *
> SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !​*


* :angry: THAT'S THE BEST WEEKEND OF "FIESTA" SAN ANTO!   :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 9-lives

HEY LOCO61 ,THANX FOR HELPIN ME PUSH THE LOWRIDER POOL TOURNAMENT HOMIE !!! HOPE TO MAKE THE NEXT MEETING !! I'LL GET OL' MAN JOHN THE FLIERS AND REGULATION SHEET THIS WEEK .....


----------



## 9-lives

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

for those that would like to have your car club logo to be on the flyer for the SUBLIMINAL C.C./DIAMOND GLAZED RECORDS CAR WASH & CONCERT going on MARCH 28TH 12-5PM @ WINGHOUSE OFF LOOP 12/I-35 & NORTHWEST HIGHWAY...please email me your logo by today 6pm. if you have any questions regarding the show plz pm me or email me. thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 2 2009, 08:38 AM~13151207
> *HEY LOCO61 ,THANX FOR HELPIN ME PUSH THE LOWRIDER POOL TOURNAMENT HOMIE !!! HOPE TO MAKE THE NEXT MEETING !! I'LL GET OL' MAN JOHN THE FLIERS AND REGULATION SHEET THIS WEEK .....
> *


  


*Good Morning ULC*


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## 214loco

Sup wit that Six Flags show?


----------



## 9-lives

I HAVE THE FLIERS AND RULES PRINTED OUT HOMIE ....JUST NEED TO SEE IF ULA IS GOING TO SUPPORT THE EVENT CAUSE I HAVE THEM ON THERE.... DON'T KNOW IF I NEED TO REPRINT THEM OR NOT YET .......


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Mar 4 2009, 05:54 AM~13174831
> *Sup wit that Six Flags show?
> *


PM Sent & I'll Call You Later On Tonight Abel


----------



## Loco 61

Getting Ready For The United Lowrider Council First Easter Picnic At Gateway Park


----------



## theoso8




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13186218
> *Getting Ready For The United Lowrider Council First Easter Picnic At Gateway Park</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/ifmxax.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i26.tinypic.com/n4bgcg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'colorurple\'>*:thumbsup:
SO, ARE ALL THE WIFEY'S GETTIN TOGETHER @ CAROL'S CASA TO GET THESE READY?????? YOU READY FOR US WOMEN TO BE @ YOUR CASA HOMIE JOHN :0 :biggrin:  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2009, 11:43 AM~13177528



*BAM! BAM! BAM!*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Mar 5 2009, 01:13 PM~13190450
> *:thumbsup:
> SO, ARE ALL THE WIFEY'S GETTIN TOGETHER @ CAROL'S CASA TO GET THESE READY??????  YOU READY FOR US WOMEN TO BE @ YOUR CASA HOMIE JOHN :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Mar 5 2009, 12:13 PM~13190450
> *:thumbsup:
> SO, ARE ALL THE WIFEY'S GETTIN TOGETHER @ CAROL'S CASA TO GET THESE READY??????  YOU READY FOR US WOMEN TO BE @ YOUR CASA HOMIE JOHN :0  :biggrin:
> *


Were both out of town right now, at my sister's memorial service. Carol will be back next Friday, I'll be back the following Monday..


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 5 2009, 12:38 PM~13190713
> *Were both out of town right now, at my sister's memorial service. Carol will be back next Friday, I'll be back the following Monday..
> *


sorry to hear that John prayers are with u and ur family :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 5 2009, 12:52 PM~13190901
> *sorry to hear that John prayers are with u and ur family  :angel:
> *


Thx homie, my family appreciates the thought...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 5 2009, 11:38 AM~13190713
> *Were both out of town right now, at my sister's memorial service. Carol will be back next Friday, I'll be back the following Monday..
> *



*
FAMILIES PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND THE FAMILY JOHN*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 5 2009, 01:38 PM~13190713
> *Were both out of town right now, at my sister's memorial service. Carol will be back next Friday, I'll be back the following Monday..
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 5 2009, 12:38 PM~13190713
> *Were both out of town right now, at my sister's memorial service. Carol will be back next Friday, I'll be back the following Monday..
> *


*YES, I KNOW THIS & I HOPE ALL IS GOIN' WELL SIR! C~YA WHEN YOU RETURN  *


----------



## 9-lives

*
SAY HOMIES,FLIERS GOING OUT FOR THE NEXT ULC MEETING ...... GET WITH SAL (PREZ. OF DALLAS LOWRIDERS) AND GIVE HIM YOUR INFO ....NAME,CLUB NAME ...PAY AT THE MEETING OR THE DAY OF THE EVENT *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2009, 12:16 AM~13186218
> *Getting Ready For The United Lowrider Council First Easter Picnic At Gateway Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey thats cheating u supposed to bust out the crayons and color them!! :biggrin: 



I need to hit up Wally World and get my plastic eggs!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 6 2009, 10:44 AM~13199861
> *Hey thats cheating u supposed to bust out the crayons and color them!!  :biggrin:
> I need to hit up Wally World and get my plastic eggs!!
> *


  
They Had Like 5 More Bulk Boxes Left Not Sure If They Had Anymore At Back


----------



## C-LO9492

Hey John, u and your familia are in our prayers list and may GOD bless yall. 
"The Love ones that we lost will never be forgotten"... Amen


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 6 2009, 11:03 PM~13206054
> *Hey John, u and your familia are in our prayers list and may GOD bless yall.
> "The Love ones that we lost will never be forgotten"... Amen
> *


Thx, my family and me appreciate your thoughts and words.. We sent my Dear Sister Barbara off today to be with our Lord... Till we meet again my Dear Sister, your Lil Brother John...


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 7 2009, 08:33 PM~13212837
> *Thx, my family and me appreciate your thoughts and words.. We sent my Dear Sister Barbara off today to be with our Lord... Till we meet again my Dear Sister, your Lil Brother John...
> *


sorry to hear that homie my famillys prayers for yours


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 7 2009, 09:33 PM~13212837
> *Thx, my family and me appreciate your thoughts and words.. We sent my Dear Sister Barbara off today to be with our Lord... Till we meet again my Dear Sister, your Lil Brother John...
> *


 :angel: AMEN :angel:


----------



## theoso8

This is a show and shine car show as well. I will be giving out 4 trophy's - 

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bike
Car Club Participation


----------



## Loco 61

I’ve Received The Forms For The Festival Latino Event That’s Being Held At Six Flags. Please Email Me Or John ( Homie Styln) If You Need The Registration Forms ASAP. We Need This Information Back By This End Of This Week..

Thanks

Alex 

[email protected]


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

I’ve Received The Forms For The Festival Latino Event That’s Being Held At Six Flags. Please Email Me Or John ( Homie Styln) If You Need The Registration Forms ASAP. We Need This Information Back By This End Of This Week..

Thanks

Alex 

[email protected]


----------



## Loco 61

www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil 

Or Just Click Below

United Lowrider Council MySpace Page


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-13-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We Need The Registration Forms Filled Out This Friday At The Meeting.. If You Have Any Questions PM or Call Me Thanks Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## SHOELACES

say i didnt make it to the last meeting what reg. forms?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 11 2009, 03:51 PM~13249851
> *say i didnt make it to the last meeting what reg. forms?
> *


Come To The Next Meeting Take Acouple Of Pics Of your Ride Also
Give Me Your Email Addres I'll Send the Forms To You That Way You'll Have Them Ready At The Meeting..

Thanks

Alex


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-13-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We Need The Festival Latino Registration Forms Filled Out This Friday At The Meeting . ALSO MAKE SURE YOU TAKE ONE OR TWO PICTURES TO THE MEETING. If You Have Any Questions PM or Call Me Thanks Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## SEISKUATROSS

so whats the plan for eastern ?a get together or just swing by trinity park.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Mar 12 2009, 10:20 PM~13264965
> *so whats the plan for eastern ?a get together or just swing by trinity park.
> *


Easter Picnic At Gateway Park.. Egg Hunt For The Kids Some Other Stuff .. We'll Be Talking More About The Picnic Tomorrow At The ULC Meeting Tomorrow Night... You Going Bro?


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## SEISKUATROSS

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2009, 08:33 PM~13265129
> *Easter Picnic At Gateway Park.. Egg Hunt For The Kids Some Other Stuff .. We'll Be Talking More About The Picnic Tomorrow At The ULC Meeting Tomorrow Night... You Going Bro?
> *


we are gonna try to made to that picnic to bad we are 800 miles away.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13262452
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> WE'LL C~ EVERY1 2NIGHT  *


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## T o i l e t

what time is this???


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 5 2009, 02:00 PM~13191006
> *Thx homie, my family appreciates the thought...
> *


 :angel:


----------



## 214Tex

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM !!


----------



## Money Mike

So what happened at the meeting last nite???


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 14 2009, 11:12 AM~13279248
> *So what happened at the meeting last nite???
> *


x2


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 14 2009, 10:19 AM~13279294
> *x2
> *




UH WE HAD A MEETING, DUUUHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club

American Legion Riders will be hosting their Annual BBQ Cook OFF and
Carshow March 28th in Waco at the American Legion Post 121 at 4th St.
and Tennessee near the Waco Zoo admission is free to the public
all clubs and solo riders are welcome to participate
registration is from 8am to 12pm show last till 5pm
cars and trucks-$20
motorcycles and bicycles-$10
trophies will be awarded 1st, 2nd,3rd
food ,sodas,and beer will be sold
no outside food or drink allowed
for more information contact Bill Mahon "Loner" at 254-744-9145


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 14 2009, 12:20 PM~13279297
> *UH WE HAD A MEETING, DUUUHHHHH  :biggrin:
> *


Ok smartass !!!!! What was discussed at the meeting? I had too work late and was not able to attend.


----------



## TechniquesOG

THIS IS MY FLEETWOOD

1995 FLEETWOOD WITH LT1 MOTOR


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 15 2009, 07:49 AM~13284965
> *Ok smartass !!!!! What was discussed at the meeting? I had too work late and was not able to attend.
> *



OK NO NEED TO GET UPSET, IT WAS A JOKE RELAX.


----------



## fortworthmex

:roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2009, 09:38 AM~13285489
> *OK NO NEED TO GET UPSET, IT WAS A JOKE RELAX.
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG

FLEETWOOD

1995 FLEETWOOD WITH LT1 MOTOR


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 13 2009, 3:01 PM~13179146
> *NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2009, 11:38 AM~13285489
> *OK NO NEED TO GET UPSET, IT WAS A JOKE RELAX.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

*
NEED SOME SUPPORT HOMIES ...... PM ME IF YA INTERESTED IN 
REPPIN YO PLAKA HOMIES 

*


----------



## TechniquesOG

This is 1983 Monte Carlo I got this car to help a fellow military member however I didn’t see the car until it arrived, So I won’t waste nobody time with this , let just say I lost

The car run but it a little rough, the body is not St8 has a few ding especially on the driver’s rear quarter panel.. the front windshield is cracked but I’m replacing it, the registration and inspection are expired, has a CD player but the speaker are not hook up right, it shows 24,000 mile but I don’t believe that is correct, I believe the carburetor need to be replace.. Interior is good but the dash is cracked it needs TLC… I have title in hand however it's not in my name

Asking 2200 or OBO

Email me for more pic : [email protected]


----------



## 80 Eldog

sup peeps how's everybody been


----------



## Money Mike

So whats new with the ULC????


----------



## 81.7.TX.

*TTMFT*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 18 2009, 08:50 PM~13320175
> *So whats new with the ULC????
> *


Easter Picnic and Six Flags car show...


----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The
Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic 
Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. Fort Worth
One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-27-09 2nd Annual Streetlife CC Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 



Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## theoso8

GIVING OUT SOME NICE 4 FT TROPHIES FOR:

BEST CAR
BEST TRUCK
BEST BIKE
AND CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION

NO ENTRY FEE!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

[/url]
LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## 214Tex

Have a great weekend DFW  

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM

See Ya :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13331249
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 3-28-09        Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert  NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The
> Wing House
> 3-28-09        Rock N Rides Custom Car Show  @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie
> 4-4-09Thru 4-5-9    Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show  At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by:  Strategic
> Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)
> 4-5-09          Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center
> 4-12-09        ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic  BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth  Gateway Park 750 Beach St. Fort Worth
> One Block North Of I30  by The United Lowrider Council
> 4-18-09        Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show  @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas
> 4-18-09        Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)
> 4-26-09        Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street  /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.
> 4-26-09        Wego World Tour  Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show  Austin Travis County Expo Center
> 5-2-09          Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx  Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC
> 5-2-09          Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show  @ Armstrong Park Duncanville
> 5-3-09          Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth  Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy
> 5-17-09        Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show  @ Victoria Community Center
> 5-24-09        Majestix’s  7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd
> 6-27-09        2nd Annual Streetlife CC Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth  Off Of I35 Between  Berry & Ripy
> 7-19-09        Dallas Lowriders  4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake  Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3
> Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez  Car Show  @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13331249
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> 
> 3-28-09        Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert  NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The
> Wing House
> 3-28-09        Rock N Rides Custom Car Show  @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie
> 4-4-09Thru 4-5-9    Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show  At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by:  Strategic
> Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)
> 4-5-09          Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center
> 4-12-09        ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic  BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth  Gateway Park 750 Beach St. Fort Worth
> One Block North Of I30  by The United Lowrider Council
> 4-18-09        Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show  @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas
> 4-18-09        Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)
> 4-26-09        Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street  /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.
> 4-26-09        Wego World Tour  Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show  Austin Travis County Expo Center
> 5-2-09          Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx  Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC
> 5-2-09          Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show  @ Armstrong Park Duncanville
> 5-3-09          Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth  Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy
> 5-17-09        Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show  @ Victoria Community Center
> 5-24-09        Majestix’s  7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd
> 6-27-09        2nd Annual Streetlife CC Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth  Off Of I35 Between  Berry & Ripy
> 7-19-09        Dallas Lowriders  4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake  Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3
> Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez  Car Show  @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.
> *



Cant wait homie!!! I should have my car back sometime late next month from the painter... Dam I feel lonely with out it


----------



## Loco 61

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie


3-29-09 Red Rides 1st Annual LR Car Show 3716 Altamesa Blvd Fort Worth


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-7-09 Knights of Columbus 2nd Annual Benifit Car Show @ Yucca & Belknap Fort Worth


6-27-09 Streetlife CC 2nd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 


Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## BIG AUGIE

*TTFT!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

This is 1983 Monte Carlo I got this car to help a fellow military member however I didn’t see the car until it arrived, So I won’t waste nobody time with this , let just say I lost

The car run but it a little rough, the body is not St8 has a few ding especially on the driver’s rear quarter panel.. the front windshield is cracked but I’m replacing it, the registration and inspection are expired, has a CD player but the speaker are not hook up right, it shows 24,000 mile but I don’t believe that is correct, I believe the carburetor need to be replace.. Interior is good but the dash is cracked it needs TLC… I have title in hand however it's not in my name .. I might throw in a set of 13x7 rimes

Asking 2100 or OBO

Email me for more pic : [email protected]


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Lil Carol

This is Carol from the ULC, Homie John's wife. I am new to layitlow. I wanted to let people who use LIL they can now get hold of me on LIL.. I would like to set up a meeting at my house in Arlington sometime next week to discuss the Easter picnic and any other items we may choose to cover.. PM if interested and I will give you my phone number..


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Estrella Car Club's 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert will be held this year on saturday September 26,2009 in Waco,Tx at Cameron Park in the gated pavilion an all outdoor event we will be having live entertainment as well as a D.J. a carhop,club tug-a-war,and jalepeno eating contest, 50/50 drawing as well as 100+ trophies for cars,trucks,motorcycles-,lowrider bikes,pedal cars,babystrollers,models cars,,hoppers......registration prices to come later also this year will be bring your own bbq pits ,food ,and drinks!!!!!!!!! which is always great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
general admission will be donations which will goto the American Cancer Society
flyer and much more info to come.................................................................................................................................................................So come join us for our 5th Annivesary and our 5th Annual Showdown by the River Carshow and Concert


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol_@Mar 21 2009, 10:25 PM~13349394
> *This is Carol from the ULC, Homie John's wife. I am new to layitlow. I wanted to let people who use LIL they can now get hold of me on LIL.. I would like to set up a meeting at my house in Arlington sometime next week to discuss the Easter picnic and any other items we may choose to cover.. PM if interested and I will give you my phone number..
> *


----------



## theoso8

SUP U.L.C.??? HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YALL OUT AT OUR EVENT THIS SATURDAY. HIT UP THIS THREAD AND SHOW SOME LUV.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465762


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol_@Mar 21 2009, 09:25 PM~13349394
> *This is Carol from the ULC, Homie John's wife. I am new to layitlow. I wanted to let people who use LIL they can now get hold of me on LIL.. I would like to set up a meeting at my house in Arlington sometime next week to discuss the Easter picnic and any other items we may choose to cover.. PM if interested and I will give you my phone number..
> *



*WELCOME TO L.I.L.

I'M READY WHEN YOU ARE LIL CAROL! LET'S DO THIS.

SEE YA SOON  

PM SENT  *


----------



## Homie Styln

> What do you think Guys ?
> ​[
> LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [====================
> 
> Already, our first chill'n grill Easter picnic.. Golden Easter, all right Street Life put'n down for the Easter Egg Hunt... I think we'll have about 2,000 Easter eggs.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Can someone post a map for getting to this park?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol_@Mar 21 2009, 08:25 PM~13349394
> *This is Carol from the ULC, Homie John's wife. I am new to layitlow. I wanted to let people who use LIL they can now get hold of me on LIL.. I would like to set up a meeting at my house in Arlington sometime next week to discuss the Easter picnic and any other items we may choose to cover.. PM if interested and I will give you my phone number..
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol_@Mar 21 2009, 08:25 PM~13349394
> *This is Carol from the ULC, Homie John's wife. I am new to layitlow. I wanted to let people who use LIL they can now get hold of me on LIL.. I would like to set up a meeting at my house in Arlington sometime next week to discuss the Easter picnic and any other items we may choose to cover.. PM if interested and I will give you my phone number..
> *


LETS GILL IT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## TechniquesOG

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-27-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We need Eggs and Candy .. If You Have Any Questions PM Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG ED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS 4TH ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION: JOE POOL LAKE (LYNN CREEK PARK)
DATE:JULY 19, 2009*


----------



## Lil Carol

I have yet to get but one response so far for a meeting regarding Easter...???


----------



## Lord Goofy

*HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009*

*APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
LOCATION...BRYAN,TX CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403

APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON 
LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087

JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219

AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
2ND ANNUAL PICNIC 
LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623

AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW @ NORTHLINE HCC
CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol+Mar 24 2009, 03:41 PM~13375434-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to get but one response so far for a meeting regarding Easter...???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm sent
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lord Goofy_@Mar 24 2009, 09:46 PM~13379337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE SOME UPCOMING HLC EVENTS FOR 2009
> 
> APRIL 5TH ..ROYAL TOUCH CC  ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
> LOCATION...BRYAN,TX  CONTACT MIKE @ 979 574 9403
> 
> APRIL 11TH.. HLC AND 97.9 THE BOX 2ND ANNUAL EASTER FESTIVEL AND LOWRIDER CAR EXHIBITON
> LOCATION...MACGREGOR PARK
> CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087
> 
> ***********PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
> APRIL 19TH ..THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL
> 4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC
> LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
> CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
> CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087
> 
> JULY 26TH ..EMPIRE LOWRIDER CLUB AND PANCHO CLAUS
> 1ST ANNUAL CHRISTMAS IN JULY LOWRIDER CAR SHOW
> LOCATION... RIPLEY HOUSE ON NAVAGATION, HOUSTON TX
> CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219
> 
> AUGUST 9TH ..PLAYERS PARADISE CC AND SLABZ 2 DUBZ CC
> 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC
> LOCATION....BEAR CREEK PARK PAVILLION #7 I-10 WEST @ ELDRIDGE
> CONTACT RICO 281 222 7302 AND PEDRO 832 250 0623
> 
> AUGUST ???.. KRAZY TOYZ CAR SHOW  @ NORTHLINE HCC
> CONTACT... DAVID 281 914 1637
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2009, 01:10 AM~13382505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

*SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE NEXT MEETING !!! I FINALLY TOOK A NIGHT OFF !! I WILL GO OVER THE POOL TOURNAMENT RULES AND ANSWER QUETIONS*


----------



## theoso8

JUST ADDED FOR SATURDAY...


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey ladies and gentlemen, Just wanted to remind everyone about the ULA Meeting tomorrow and Per Luis (LM Customs) we all need to take a bag or bags of candy so he can start filling the Easter eggs. Please pass the word. Thanks*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 25 2009, 01:26 PM~13385457
> *SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE NEXT MEETING !!! I FINALLY TOOK A NIGHT OFF !! I WILL GO OVER THE POOL TOURNAMENT RULES AND ANSWER QUETIONS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 26 2009, 04:55 AM~13393934
> *:thumbsup:
> *



loco61,

manda me la mapa para Llegar asta ya


----------



## Texas Honey

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2009, 09:31 AM~13336225
> *
> *




Alex,

i won't be at the meeting please pass the notes at next meeting thanks.
Nat


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@Mar 26 2009, 09:03 PM~13400726
> *Alex,
> 
> i won't be at the meeting please pass the notes at next meeting thanks.
> Nat
> *


That Cool. Thanks For Helping... Is Dre An Juan Going?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 26 2009, 07:29 AM~13394025
> *loco61,
> 
> manda me la mapa para Llegar asta ya
> *


Here You Go Bro...
Anthonys Place..
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Fort+Wor...00+Meacham+Blvd


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 26 2009, 10:44 PM~13402049
> *That Cool.  Thanks For Helping... Is Dre An Juan Going?
> *


Imma try!! Dont know bout Juan!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Heres The Lowrider Bike For the ULC Easter Picnic Some Lucky Kid Is Going Home With A New Bike .. Thanks To Streetlife CC ....


----------



## Loco 61

Heres A Pic From Today At Wing House Subliminal CC & Diamond Glazed Records Wash & Concert Thanks Oso


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Good work loco 61 for the pictures I would like to attend but I work at that time when the meeting is on keep it up one day I will attend.  :thumbsup: :wave: :h5:


----------



## theoso8

CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD. CAR CLUB WITH THE MOST RIDES AT THIS GRAND OPENING WILL GET THEIR PLAKA TATTED ON THEM FOR FREE. THIS IS ONLY FOR THE MEMBERS OF THAT CLUB WITH THEIR CARS OR BIKES THERE.

MUCH MORE INFO TO COME ON THIS. THERE WILL BE SOME MUSICAL PERFORMERS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET WILL BE IN THE MIX!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2009, 08:14 AM~13429895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD. CAR CLUB WITH THE MOST RIDES AT THIS GRAND OPENING WILL GET THEIR PLAKA TATTED ON THEM FOR FREE. THIS IS ONLY FOR THE MEMBERS OF THAT CLUB WITH THEIR CARS OR BIKES THERE.
> 
> MUCH MORE INFO TO COME ON THIS. THERE WILL BE SOME MUSICAL PERFORMERS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET WILL BE IN THE MIX!!
> *



:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Mar 30 2009, 10:08 AM~13430354
> *:0   :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2009, 09:29 AM~13430576
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :tongue:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*

April 4 and Sunday, April 5 at Six Flags Over Texas hosts Festival Latino! Any Question See Alex or Homie John *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 30 2009, 01:41 PM~13432946
> *
> 
> April 4 and Sunday, April 5 at Six Flags Over Texas hosts Festival Latino! Any Question See Alex or Homie John
> 
> 
> *



*C~YA THERE HOMIE.....  *


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 09:58 PM~13437366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment

​


----------



## DFWEntertainment

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 30 2009, 08:58 PM~13437366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHO'S DOWN FOR A ROAD TRIP ?


----------



## Homie Styln

Anyone going to the Six Flag show get with me.. New move in times for Friday..
12-pm - 3pm / 11pm - 1am.. Sat 6:30am - 9am.. Thrus 12pm - 8pm..

Times needs to be cordinated with Strategic Events, pm me if you don't have the phone number..


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG TED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..

You nned to contact Rafeal at Strategic Event 214-824-7495 and set your move in time.
Here are the times:

Thurs: 12pm - 8pm
Fri: 12pm - 3:30pm or 11pm - 1am
Sat: 7am - 8:30am


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 PM~13448792
> *For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
> 26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..
> 
> You nned to contact Rafeal at Strategic Event 214-824-7495 and set your move in time.
> Here are the times:
> 
> Thurs: 12pm - 8pm
> Fri: 12pm - 3:30pm or 11pm - 1am
> Sat: 7am - 8:30am
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2009, 09:14 AM~13429895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD. CAR CLUB WITH THE MOST RIDES AT THIS GRAND OPENING WILL GET THEIR PLAKA TATTED ON THEM FOR FREE. THIS IS ONLY FOR THE MEMBERS OF THAT CLUB WITH THEIR CARS OR BIKES THERE.
> 
> MUCH MORE INFO TO COME ON THIS. THERE WILL BE SOME MUSICAL PERFORMERS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET WILL BE IN THE MIX!!
> *


This is going to be postponed till May 1st!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2009, 10:35 PM~13448792
> *For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
> 26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..
> 
> You nned to contact Rafeal at Strategic Event 214-824-7495 and set your move in time.
> Here are the times:
> 
> Thurs: 12pm - 8pm
> Fri: 12pm - 3:30pm or 11pm - 1am
> Sat: 7am - 8:30am
> *


TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 28 2009, 06:58 PM~13418668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your flier has been added to our website page: http://www.majestixcarclub.com/extras/flyers/index.html


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 2 2009, 07:59 AM~13463054
> *Your flier has been added to our website page: http://www.majestixcarclub.com/extras/flyers/index.html
> *


thx Mando...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 2 2009, 08:59 AM~13463054
> *Your flier has been added to our website page: http://www.majestixcarclub.com/extras/flyers/index.html
> *


Thanks Mando...


----------



## BIG AUGIE

TTT


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2009, 09:35 PM~13448792
> *For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
> 26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..
> 
> You nned to contact Rafeal at Strategic Event 214-824-7495 and set your move in time.
> Here are the times:
> 
> Thurs: 12pm - 8pm
> Fri: 12pm - 3:30pm or 11pm - 1am
> Sat: 7am - 8:30am
> *


Just want to thank everyone who made this happend. Ggreat turnout and one of the biggest family event. Once again we THANK YOU from the bottom of our hearts. PS we had lots of fun. 4u2nv c.c Fort Worth Texas.


----------



## Loco 61

I like to say a special thanks To Cindy Benavides & Rafael Luna From Strategic Events.. Thanks A Million From The United Lowrider Council ( ULC )….
http://strategiceventspr.com/


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## VENOM65




----------



## Homie Styln

Great event... I don't know anyone who didn't have good time, the people at Six Flags treated us very well.. I took a whole grip of people all weekend long..
So I want to thank Cindy & Rafael and the entire Stretegic Events Stff, Six Flags and Alex (ULC), he put a lot of information together and did a lot of calling around in order for this event to go smoothly for us...

Next stop ULC Easter picnic


----------



## VENOM65




----------



## SHOELACES

ULC looking good !!


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 6 2009, 12:33 AM~13493848
> *ULC looking good !!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 6 2009, 01:15 AM~13493785
> *Great event... I don't know anyone who didn't have good time, the people at Six Flags treated us very well.. I took a whole grip of people all weekend long..
> So I want to thank Cindy & Rafael and the entire Stretegic Events Stff, Six Flags and Alex (ULC), he put a lot of information together and did a lot of calling around in order for this event to go smoothly for us...
> 
> Next stop ULC Easter picnic
> *


*UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL REPPIN' DALLAS/FT. WORTH! THANK YOU LOCO61, CINDY & RAFAEL (STRATEGIC EVENTS) 4 MAKIN' IT HAPPEN...FESTIVAL LATINO @ 6~FLAGS WAS A GREAT SUCCESS! 

YOU'RE RIGHT HOMIE JOHN EVERYONE HAD A BLAST & THANKS FOR THE RIDE ON THE SCOOTER :biggrin: 

WE'LL SEE EVERYONE EASTER SUNDAY!  *


----------



## Emperor Goofy

************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 6 2009, 09:31 AM~13494742
> *UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL REPPIN' DALLAS/FT. WORTH!  THANK YOU LOCO61, CINDY & RAFAEL (STRATEGIC EVENTS) 4 MAKIN' IT HAPPEN...FESTIVAL LATINO @ 6~FLAGS WAS A GREAT SUCCESS!
> 
> YOU'RE RIGHT HOMIE JOHN EVERYONE HAD A BLAST & THANKS FOR THE RIDE ON THE SCOOTER :biggrin:
> 
> WE'LL SEE EVERYONE EASTER SUNDAY!
> *


  



















************PICNIC OF THE YEAR*********
THE HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL PRESENTS
4TH ANNUAL LOWRIDER PICNIC APRIL 19 2009
LOCATION... CHALLENGER 7 PARK PAVILLION #2 WEBSTER,TX I45 SOUTH @ NASA RD 1
CASH$$$ FOR HOP,AWARDS FOR BEST OF CAR,TRUCK AND BIKE,CASH$$ FOR TUG-O-WAR AND TIRE TOSS!!!
CONTACT GOOFY 832 213 8219 OR JOE 832 641 2087*


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Loco 61

ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658 Thanks


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2009, 11:12 AM~13507470
> *ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658  Thanks
> *


 :yes: :yes: IT THAT TIME AGAIN


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Switch Man Jr.

well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.

so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0 

can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....


----------



## Loco 61

ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658 Thanks


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

THE WEATHER WAS FORCASTED SIMILAR TO THIS-THIS PAST WEEKEND & IT ENDED UP BEING BEAUTIFUL & SUNNY ALL WEEKEND. SO, DON'T GIVE UP HOPE :uh:  


FORT WORTH, TX 
10 DAY FORCAST  

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/7611...Link_undeclared


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Apr 7 2009, 01:48 PM~13507864
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

Heres The Lowrider Bike For the ULC Easter Picnic Some Lucky Kid Is Going Home With A New Bike .. Thanks To Streetlife CC ....


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 7 2009, 09:23 PM~13513051
> *Heres The Lowrider Bike For the ULC Easter Picnic Some Lucky Kid Is Going Home With A New Bike .. Thanks To Streetlife CC ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 05:16 PM~13510737
> *well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


LIKE HOMIE JOHN SAID.. IN FT WORTH


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 7 2009, 08:41 PM~13512436
> *THE WEATHER WAS FORCASTED SIMILAR TO THIS-THIS PAST WEEKEND & IT ENDED UP BEING BEAUTIFUL & SUNNY ALL WEEKEND.  SO, DON'T GIVE UP HOPE :uh:
> FORT WORTH, TX
> 10 DAY FORCAST
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/7611...Link_undeclared
> *


We going Rain or Shine :biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 06:16 PM~13510737
> *well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


I don't see why there can't be a hop Sat but why not have it at the Sonic in Ft Worth?


----------



## TechniquesOG

*COMING 14TH JUNE 2009*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## DFWEntertainment

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 8 2009, 10:39 AM~13517046
> *COMING 14TH JUNE 2009
> 
> 
> *


FLYER LOOKS NICE ...


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 8 2009, 10:17 AM~13517452
> *FLYER LOOKS NICE ...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

I don't car where its at really I just want to hop:biggrin: I aint hopping in no rain tho :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

CHECK THIS OUT YOU CAN NOW BUY YOUR TICKETS ONLINE !!!!

JUST CLICK ON THE LATINFEST 2009 PAGE 

myspace.com/latinfesttx  








​


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Apr 7 2009, 10:41 PM~13512436-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE WEATHER WAS FORCASTED SIMILAR TO THIS-THIS PAST WEEKEND & IT ENDED UP BEING BEAUTIFUL & SUNNY ALL WEEKEND.  SO, DON'T GIVE UP HOPE :uh:
> FORT WORTH, TX
> 10 DAY FORCAST
> 
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/7611...Link_undeclared
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TechniquesOG_@Apr 8 2009, 11:39 AM~13517046
> *COMING 14TH JUNE 2009
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2009, 08:45 PM~13523832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  ..Ill make sure we get some HLC to support some of yalls future events brothers..


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE DFW TX representing at Six Flags Over Texas.. I broke out Homie Styln 69 Impala for the first time in 3 years, also took out my 51 Chevy Panel truck - Homie Styln Delivery Service..
Hang's with my friends from Techniques, Dallas Lowriders & my granddaughter and her friend rep'n the Wave.....


----------



## TechniquesOG

We need to talk about this weekend at the ULC meeting tomorrow I heard on the news it's going to rain 80% of that happen? Maybe Easter Picnic Saturday ?? 

SEE EVERYONE AT THE ULC MEETING TOMORROW


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 8 2009, 11:21 PM~13524967
> *NEW WAVE DFW TX representing at Six Flags Over Texas.. I broke out Homie Styln 69 Impala for the first time in 3 years, also took out my 53 Chevy Panel truck - Homie Styln Delivery Service..
> Hang's with my friends from Techniques, Dallas Lowriders & my granddaughter and her friend rep'n the Wave.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE HOMIE.. LOOKING GOOD NEW WAVE DFW !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 8 2009, 11:29 PM~13523887
> * ..Ill make sure we get some HLC to support some of yalls future events brothers..
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2009, 10:30 AM~13526993
> *We need to talk about this weekend at the ULC meeting tomorrow I heard on the news it's going to rain 80% of that happen? Maybe Easter Picnic Saturday ??
> 
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE ULC MEETING TOMORROW
> *


X2


----------



## TechniquesOG

*COMING SOON LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*5 DAY FORCAST FOR FORT WORTH, TX  *

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USTX1505_f.html


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2009, 09:45 PM~13523832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*TTT ULC  *


----------



## 9-lives

*SO FAR ..... 
CHARLIEBOY FROM UNIDOS C.C. & 

SOME OF HIS MEMBERS

VENOM65 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

GOTTI FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

9-LIVES FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

DADDY84 FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

LIL ROY FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS

OSO8 FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

CHRIS FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

BIG TED FROM SUBLIMINAL C.C.

INCONGNITO FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

ALEX FROM INTOKABLES C.C.

DL DIVA REPPIN...............

DALLAS LOWRIDER LADIES

*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2009, 10:45 PM~13523832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

*<span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:red\'>ULA'S 8TH ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
</span>
EASTER EGG HUNT (In Memory of Magali Morales) WILL BE AT 1PM 

**Pls be sure that all beverages MUST be in cups**

thanks for everyones support with the easter eggs</span>*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 8 2009, 10:29 PM~13523887
> * ..Ill make sure we get some HLC to support some of yalls future events brothers..
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2009, 09:30 AM~13526993
> *We need to talk about this weekend at the ULC meeting tomorrow I heard on the news it's going to rain 80% of that happen? Maybe Easter Picnic Saturday ??
> 
> SEE EVERYONE AT THE ULC MEETING TOMORROW
> *


*I WAS THINKIN' THE SAME THING, SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA...BE SURE TO BRING IT UP @ THE MEETING TONIGHT  *


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Apr 7 2009, 05:16 PM~13510737
> *well it looks like we have a problem here the ula & ulc is havong there own easter picnics and the hopers from both aint trying to go to the other location...but I heard its rainning sat and sun.
> 
> so I was think can I get everyone at joes fri night everyone has said yea but bad boys so far....:0
> 
> can we get the forecast 1st on here for sat & sun....
> *


so is there gonna be a hop or what enough with all the bull shit where and what time is   switchman jr vs badboys for king of the streets plake

is it at joes tonight or what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8

X2

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*ULC Peeps we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 10 2009, 06:06 AM~13536725
> *I WAS THINKIN' THE SAME THING, SOUNDS LIKE A GREAT IDEA...BE SURE TO BRING IT UP @ THE MEETING TONIGHT
> *


*we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???*


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## 214Tex

Timeless Tejano
KNTU 88.1 fm
McKinney Denton Dallas FtWorth
Saturdays 6am - 12 pm
Requests KNTU.com


:wave:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 10 2009, 11:17 AM~13538645
> *we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???
> *


Check forecast. I think it change!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 10 2009, 11:16 AM~13538638
> *ULC Peeps we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???
> *


Sat may not be an option, many people work Sat...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 10 2009, 03:13 PM~13540452
> *Check forecast. I think it change!!!!!
> *



:no:  
http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USTX1505_f.html


----------



## DFWEntertainment

TONIGHT I WELL HAVE PRE-SALE TICKETS @ THE MEETING .
SO HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED THEM..








​


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Apr 10 2009, 08:27 AM~13537235
> *so is there gonna be a hop or what  enough with all the bull shit where and what time is   switchman jr  vs  badboys for king of the streets plake </span>
> 
> is it at joes tonight or what !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




*<span style=\'color:red\'>DID U MEAN PLAQUE :dunno: :biggrin: *


----------



## VENOM65

*ALL THE EASTER EGGS HAVE BEEN FILLED SO THE EASTER EGG HUNT SHOULD BE A SUCCESS AS LONG AS THE WEATHER PERMITS HOMIES. WE ARE AT HOMIE JOHNS HOUSE RIGHT NOW FINISHING UP THE LAST OF THEM. SO LETS HOPE THE STORMS BLOWS OVER. :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 11:56 PM~13543818
> *ALL THE EASTER EGGS HAVE BEEN FILLED SO THE EASTER EGG HUNT SHOULD BE A SUCCESS AS LONG AS THE WEATHER PERMITS HOMIES. WE ARE AT HOMIE JOHNS HOUSE RIGHT NOW FINISHING UP THE LAST OF THEM. SO LETS HOPE THE STORMS BLOWS OVER.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Is it going to be saturday or sunday???


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13543839
> *Is it going to be saturday or sunday???
> *




SUNDAY HOMIE RAIN OR SHINE, WE TALKED ABOUT IT TONITE AND THATS WHAT WE DECIDED. SO LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST.


----------



## VENOM65

*BIG THANKS TO THE LADIES THAT HELPED FILL THE EGGS. 

MARIA, SUBLIMINAL
CHRISTINA, LOCO 61s WIFE
LIL CAROL, NEW WAVE
VANESSA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS 
VERO, DALLAS LOWRIDERS 



VENOM65, HOMIESTYLN, AND 214LOCO SUPERVISED AND MADE SURE IT GOT DONE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5: :h5: *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 10 2009, 09:58 PM~13543839
> *Is it going to be saturday or sunday???
> *



SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 09:07 PM~13543907
> *BIG THANKS TO THE LADIES THAT HELPED FILL THE EGGS.
> 
> MARIA, SUBLIMINAL
> CHRISTINA, LOCO 61s WIFE
> LIL CAROL, NEW WAVE
> VANESSA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VERO, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VENOM65, HOMIESTYLN, AND 214LOCO SUPERVISED AND MADE SURE IT GOT DONE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


I GUESS U DIDNT NEED MY HELP :angry: :tears:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 11 2009, 12:02 AM~13543866
> *SUNDAY HOMIE RAIN OR SHINE, WE TALKED ABOUT IT TONITE AND THATS WHAT WE DECIDED. SO LETS HOPE FOR THE BEST.
> *



Kool. Thx for the info. Im gona bring some eggs to add to the ones that you ladies did. Since i havent been to the meetings in a while cuz i dont have a car right now. C u on sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 10:56 PM~13543818
> *ALL THE EASTER EGGS HAVE BEEN FILLED SO THE EASTER EGG HUNT SHOULD BE A SUCCESS AS LONG AS THE WEATHER PERMITS HOMIES. WE ARE AT HOMIE JOHNS HOUSE RIGHT NOW FINISHING UP THE LAST OF THEM. SO LETS HOPE THE STORMS BLOWS OVER.  :biggrin:  :biggrin: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*:no: THE LADIES WERE THERE FINISHING UP...MENTIROSO, ALL YOU MEN DID WAS PLAY ON L.I.L*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 10 2009, 11:29 PM~13544091
> *I GUESS U DIDNT NEED MY HELP :angry:  :tears:
> *


*:no: YOU'RE RIGHT YOU WOULD HAVE JUST BEEN ANOTHER MAN ON L.I.L CHILLIN' @ HOMIE JOHN'S, WE NEEDED YOUR WIFE'S HELP :biggrin:*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 11:07 PM~13543907
> *BIG THANKS TO THE LADIES THAT HELPED FILL THE EGGS.
> 
> MARIA, SUBLIMINAL
> CHRISTINA, LOCO 61s WIFE
> LIL CAROL, NEW WAVE
> VANESSA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VERO, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VENOM65, HOMIESTYLN, AND 214LOCO SUPERVISED AND MADE SURE IT GOT DONE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*GREAT JOB LADIES...IT WAS FUN CHILLIN @ LIL CAROL'S CASA, WE HAVE A LOT OF DAMN EGGS FOR THE KIDDOS :cheesy: 214LOCO HAS PICS.

THE MEN DIDN'T SUPERVISE ANYTHING BUT THEIR FINGERS TYPIN' :0 !

ON THAT NOTE HAVE A GREAT EASTER WEEKEND W/YOUR FAMILIAS EVERYONE  !*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 11 2009, 12:07 AM~13543907
> *BIG THANKS TO THE LADIES THAT HELPED FILL THE EGGS.
> Maria , Blanco's Wife
> MARIA, SUBLIMINAL
> CHRISTINA, LOCO 61s WIFE
> LIL CAROL, NEW WAVE
> VANESSA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VERO, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VENOM65, HOMIESTYLN, AND 214LOCO SUPERVISED AND MADE SURE IT GOT DONE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

I Want To Thank All The People That Donated Easter Eggs..


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 11 2009, 05:20 AM~13545208


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 11 2009, 12:11 AM~13544693
> *:no: THE LADIES WERE THERE FINISHING UP...MENTIROSO, ALL YOU MEN DID WAS PLAY ON L.I.L
> *




*WHAT-EVER :biggrin: *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 11 2009, 12:26 AM~13544064-->
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what im talking about!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 11 2009, 02:11 AM~13544693
> *:no: THE LADIES WERE THERE FINISHING UP...MENTIROSO, ALL YOU MEN DID WAS PLAY ON L.I.L
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2009, 11:07 PM~13543907
> *BIG THANKS TO THE LADIES THAT HELPED FILL THE EGGS.
> 
> MARIA, SUBLIMINAL
> CHRISTINA, LOCO 61s WIFE
> LIL CAROL, NEW WAVE
> VANESSA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VERO, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VENOM65, HOMIESTYLN, AND 214LOCO SUPERVISED AND MADE SURE IT GOT DONE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


I KNOW SHE DID A GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 11 2009, 12:07 AM~13543907
> *MARIA, SUBLIMINAL</span>
> CHRISTINA, LOCO 61s WIFE
> LIL CAROL, NEW WAVE
> VANESSA, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VERO, DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> VENOM65, HOMIESTYLN, AND 214LOCO SUPERVISED AND MADE SURE IT GOT DONE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :h5: *</span>
> [/b]


  :dunno: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :twak:


----------



## Homie Styln

Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite.. 
Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...

So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 08:58 PM~13549072
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> 
> So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..
> *


 :angel:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 05:58 PM~13549072
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> 
> So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..
> *


My Prayers to you and your family Louie


----------



## 817loca




----------



## 817loca

HUEVO'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Rine Or Shine The Show Must Go On!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE W/ESTHER LUIS' WIFE, HE DID MAKE IT THROUGH LAST NIGHT! *AMEN*

SHE SAID, "PLEASE THANK EVERYONE FOR THEIR PRAYERS, HE MADE IT TO EASTER SUNDAY I FEEL SO BLESSED!" 

THE FIGHT ISN'T OVER, PLEASE KEEP YOUR PRAYERS GOING FOR THE MORALES FAMILY!

Romans 1:4-5 

1 Peter 1:3 

PSALM 107:1 
1 Oh, give thanks to the Lord, for He is good! For His mercy endures forever. 

GOD BLESS!

SAL & VERO*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 817loca+Apr 12 2009, 12:00 AM~13550985-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-817loca_@Apr 12 2009, 12:37 AM~13551241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## VENOM65

*ULC PICNIC WILL GO ON RAIN OR SHINE   


HAPPY EASTER TO ALL!

*VERO :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider

be there in a sec. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 12 2009, 07:24 AM~13552596
> *be there in a sec. :biggrin:
> *


me 2


----------



## 817Lowrider

aint worried bout a lil rain. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES


----------



## Loco 61

Rain Or Shine We Are Already There!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Posted up the pic from today


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*ULC'S 1ST ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC STARTED OFF CLOUDY, THEN ENDED UP BEAUTIFUL & SUNNY! WE HAD AN AMAZING DAY W/ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS. LOCO61 PLEASE DON'T FORGET TO POST THE LIST OF CLUBS THAT ATTENDED THE PICNIC. IF, WE MISSED ANYONE THANK YOU BUNCHES & BUNCHES FOR SHOWING UP!

IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS :thumbsup: ....CONGRATS, UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL ON THE 1ST ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC & LARGEST EGG HUNT IN FORT WORTH, TEXAS! THINGS WILL ONLY GET BETTER FROM HERE ON!

HAVE A BLESSED EVENING ALL, WE'LL POST PICS SOON!  *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 12 2009, 07:15 PM~13556415
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> I must say this was great for the 1st Annual ULC Easter picnic.. So maybe peeps from all over and to all from the ULA that came out to support.... Like you said things are just starting*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 12 2009, 08:23 PM~13556492
> * I must say this was great for the 1st Annual ULC Easter picnic.. So maybe peeps from all over and to all from the ULA that came out to support.... Like you said things are just starting
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 12 2009, 08:15 PM~13556415
> *ULC'S 1ST ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC STARTED OFF CLOUDY, THEN ENDED UP BEAUTIFUL & SUNNY!  WE HAD AN AMAZING DAY W/ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS.  LOCO61 PLEASE DON'T FORGET TO POST THE LIST OF CLUBS THAT ATTENDED THE PICNIC.  IF, WE MISSED ANYONE THANK YOU BUNCHES & BUNCHES FOR SHOWING UP!
> 
> IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS :thumbsup: ....CONGRATS, UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION ON THE 1ST ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC & LARGEST EGG HUNT IN FORT WORTH, TEXAS!  THINGS WILL ONLY GET BETTER FROM HERE ON!
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED EVENING ALL, WE'LL POST PICS SOON!
> *


TTT!!!!! Turnout really good. It was good seeing everyone there.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

had a good time it was good to see that every one got along and that the kids had a great time thanks to all the car clubs and the solo riders and there familias can wait till the next event big thanks to the ulc homies and home girls THE TEXAS GOLD PLATER/LOS CARNALES :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Missed another good event wont miss the car show coming up in two weeks will be rollin with my homies with two 66 Impala Rag tops and my self in my 66 Impala ss hardtop holla if you see check out the ride.








Peace out for know!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 12 2009, 06:15 PM~13556415
> *ULC'S 1ST ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC STARTED OFF CLOUDY, THEN ENDED UP BEAUTIFUL & SUNNY!  WE HAD AN AMAZING DAY W/ALL THE CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS.  LOCO61 PLEASE DON'T FORGET TO POST THE LIST OF CLUBS THAT ATTENDED THE PICNIC.  IF, WE MISSED ANYONE THANK YOU BUNCHES & BUNCHES FOR SHOWING UP!
> 
> IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS :thumbsup: ....CONGRATS, UNITED LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION ON THE 1ST ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC & LARGEST EGG HUNT IN FORT WORTH, TEXAS!  THINGS WILL ONLY GET BETTER FROM HERE ON!
> 
> HAVE A BLESSED EVENING ALL, WE'LL POST PICS SOON!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 12 2009, 09:15 PM~13556415
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Not In Any Specific Order:
> Arts Tires
> Dallas Lowriders CC
> Stolen Dreams
> Irving Customz CC
> Goodfellas CC
> Streetlife CC
> Los Carnales CC
> Mystic Styles CC
> Blvd Aces CC
> Thee Artistics CC
> New Wave CC
> 4 U2 ENVY CC
> Techniques CC
> Oak Cliff CC
> Rollers Only CC
> Torres Empire CC
> Latin Paradise CC
> Principales CC
> Sweet Dreams CC
> Lots Of Solo Riders
> ULA Peeps
> 
> 
> Big Thanks To All Of You That Attended
> Cant Wait For Next Year
> 
> Congrats To The Lil Guy That Won The Lowrider Bike
> Thanks Again Streetlife CC for That LR Bike
> Will Post Pics When I Recover... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> If I Didnt Post Your Club Please Post It.. Thanks Everyone
> 
> Alex
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>United Lowrider Council</span>*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 12 2009, 07:28 PM~13557134
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Not In Any Specific Order:
> Arts Tires
> Dallas Lowriders CC
> Stolen Dreams
> Irving Customz CC
> Goodfellas CC
> Streetlife CC
> Los Carnales CC
> Mystic Styles CC
> Blvd Aces CC
> Thee Artistics CC
> New Wave CC
> 4 U2 ENVY CC
> Techniques CC
> Oak Cliff CC
> RollerZ Only CC
> Torres Empire CC
> Latin Paradise CC
> Principales CC
> Sweet Dreams CC
> Lots Of Solo Riders
> ULA Peeps
> Big Thanks To All Of You That Attended
> Cant Wait For Next Year
> 
> Congrats To The Lil Guy That Won The Lowrider Bike
> Thanks Again Streetlife CC for That LR Bike
> Will Post Pics When I Recover... :biggrin:
> If I Didnt Post Your Club Please Post It.. Thanks Everyone
> 
> Alex
> United Lowrider Council</span>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 12 2009, 09:28 PM~13557133


*CORRECTED :biggrin: *


----------



## Homie Styln

GREAT Turn out, thx to all those who came out... 
Just a reminder, Let's not forget that this was the day Jesus died for our sin's.. With that please say a prayer for brother Louie, he has another rough nite to pull through...

Thanks Alex for putting so much time & effort into this our first picnic, and Frenando from Street Life..
Also thanks to all those who helped clean up the parking lot..


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 12 2009, 08:28 PM~13557134
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIE!! HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: *


----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass picnic.


----------



## VENOM65

IM GONNA POST A FEW PICS TONITE BUT WILL POST MORE TOMORROW.













































THATS ALOT OF KIDS


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Good pictures looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## blanco

:thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

*FOR A 1ST TYMER FOR ULC ,YA HAD A BAD A$$ TURN OUT HOMIES !! GREAT JOB AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MUTHA NATCHA !!! *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 13 2009, 05:48 AM~13559326
> *FOR A 1ST TYMER FOR ULC ,YA HAD A BAD A$$ TURN OUT HOMIES !! GREAT JOB AND A BIG THANK YOU TO MUTHA NATCHA !!!
> *


It was great and for the kids too


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## theoso8

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

A Big Shout Out to 'For You ll Envy' for organizing all the different kids activites and providing prizes to the children..


----------



## 2DR '84

QUOTE(CITYBOY214 @ Apr 12 2009, 07:27 PM) *
first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant. SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!! wink.gif cool.gif

.

man gilbert go tell you and lil dave what ever he wants but he know what I asked him at that shop when I came about that show hop and he know what he told me.....
why ppl have to go thru all this stuff to hop if a stick is what you always wanted I'm sure someone can bring that to every hop and if yall saying I aint doing shit why I can't get a hop?....:/:/


----------



## 817Lowrider

still charging my batts :biggrin:


----------



## 2DR '84

this is what was said by cityboy(TOP) and switchman jr (BOTTOM)

well as everybody knows FORYOUIIENVY is alwayz down to hop there's no cheerleaders just people that know who the best hopper is ....


----------



## D~LowLady~E

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458575
*

HOWS IT GOIN U.L.C.!!!!!!!!!????



DONT FORGET ABOUT THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

hop hop hop haha


----------



## Money Mike

Sup Juan :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 13 2009, 06:13 PM~13564202
> *Sup Juan :wave:
> *


sup dog. :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> QUOTE(CITYBOY214 @ Apr 12 2009, 07:27 PM) *
> first of all, 4u2envy has his own user name & if he wants to go for king of the streets he can reply to me sencond, i don't know why you are speaking on his behalf as i can see shit has not changed still the same 'ol cheerleader shit going around so don't talk about sportsmanship when none of you can come & hop alone, we dont need back up to cheer like you do to win a real hop & as for switch man jr i already know what he is about. he is just a nosey ass person that is just trying to get in other people's bussiness, COMING TO BAD BOYS SHOP TRYING TO BE COOL! he was too scarred to hop at torres empire hop because he knew it would be measured & knows damn well his shit dont do a damn thing but break down, if he was so big & bad he could of gone out there & done what he THINKS he does, but ofcourse was too scarred because it was not people's choice & no one was there to cheer him on. he didn't even say anything about a hop then, again he was alone. he only wants to hop & call us out, even claim he won when we have already hopped more than a few times, he wants to try and come at us fresh like he really is going to do something, even then he cant. SO IF 4U2ENVY WANTS KING OF THE STREETS I'LL SEE HIM SATURDAY(4-18-09) AT 9P.M. SHARP AT JOE'S BURGERS. ANYBODY ELSE THAT HAS SOMETHING TO SAY COME AT ME LIKE A MAN & QUIT THE BITCH TALKING CAUSE THAT'S HOW YOU'LL GET TREATED!!! wink.gif cool.gif
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> .I THINK SOMEONE WITH A SHITTY SET UP WOULD HAVE GONE UP AGAINST 38 INCHES....U SHOULD HAVE LEFT THE WHEELS WHERE THEY WERE...IT GOT HIGHER


----------



## tples65

Got pics? (Easter Sunday)


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2009, 06:30 PM~13565447
> *
> *




*THATS MY BOY VICTOR ALWAYS ON THE BUMPER NO MATTER WHAT. IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT BITCHES. 


IRVING CUSTOMZ TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP *


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 13 2009, 08:08 PM~13565789
> *THATS MY BOY VICTOR ALWAYS ON THE BUMPER NO MATTER WHAT. IRVING CUSTOMZ BUILT BITCHES.
> IRVING CUSTOMZ TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TOP
> *


the real KING OF THE STREETS. IC built.


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 13 2009, 08:24 PM~13566867
> *the real KING OF THE STREETS. IC built.
> *


I believe they want to hop this weekend so tell victor


----------



## droptopt-bird

looks like it was a good turn out


----------



## spider 53

I guess main street at the sonic


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 13 2009, 08:28 PM~13566912
> *looks like it was a good turn out
> *


I believe it :cheesy:


----------



## droptopt-bird

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 13 2009, 09:29 PM~13566925
> *I believe it :cheesy:
> *


i belive it :biggrin: looks like its gonna be nice sat. going to ft. worth to cruise?


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Apr 13 2009, 08:32 PM~13566980
> *i belive it  :biggrin: looks like its gonna be nice sat. going to ft. worth to cruise?
> *


lets roll my niggie


----------



## droptopt-bird

i belive it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## Homie Styln

Getting ready for ULC Easter Picnic..





A few early morning pic's from the ULC Easter Picnic..









The true DFW area King of the Streets...


----------



## Homie Styln

My road dog..


----------



## irving customz1

Much love to funky town and the ULC for a successful 1st annul easter picnic.Lowridin is thriveing in fort worth and it looks like its only going to get stronger. Keep up the good work guys.Due to mother nature the ULA picnic was canceled but i herd they still had the egg hunt,thats what matered anyways, as long as the kids had fun it was a sucess. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## theoso8

Great turnout and thanx 4 the pics fortworthmex


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 07:10 AM~13570249
> *Great turnout and thanx 4 the pics fortworthmex
> *


no problem..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, Hitman_Shadow, Loco 61, chevy67impala, GOOD TIMES79


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 07:10 AM~13570249
> *Great turnout and thanx 4 the pics fortworthmex
> *


X2


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 14 2009, 02:10 PM~13574608
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, Hitman_Shadow, Loco 61, chevy67impala, GOOD TIMES79
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

GOING OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ! ! !

If you need Preregistered Form hit up George Today @ 817 495-6251
Dont Forget about the Deadline April 18,2009 










​


----------



## SUZY Q

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SUZY Q, *SWEET*LIL*V*





:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by SUZY Q_@Apr 14 2009, 05:17 PM~13576164
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SUZY Q, SWEET*LIL*V
> :wave:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## bombita54

looks like you guy;s had fun out there,


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 13 2009, 11:04 AM~13560789
> *A Big Shout Out to 'For You ll Envy' for organizing all the different kids activites and providing prizes to the children..
> *


It turn out great for the KIDS. Hope we can get more help next year!!!! LOL. Thanks to my wife Angie and sister-in-law Ana.


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 13 2009, 09:25 PM~13566879
> *I believe they want to hop this weekend so tell victor
> *


I talked to him today, he is trying to find a trailer. It looks like hes gonna have to drive it all the way out there. Its only like 50 miles <LOL>


----------



## {belinda}

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 14 2009, 06:55 PM~13577732
> *I talked to him today, he is trying to find a trailer. It looks like hes gonna have to drive it all the way out there. Its only like 50 miles <LOL>
> *


I already told him that my trailer is at sal's house so he can use it


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 15 2009, 07:52 AM~13581517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85

Does anyone know if there going to hop at joes burgers this sat.? :dunno:


----------



## {belinda}

Hello everyone, we will be doing an emergency/mandatory meeting this Friday, April 17th.
The meeting will take place at Will's Shop (where the benefit fundraiser will be) 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs, TX. We would only like to have an officer of each club or shop to come to this meeting. It will be a quick meeting, also if you are donating an item (and is not a big item) can you please take it to the meeting that evening so we can see all that we have, here are some of the items that some people have said they will donate. If someone else would like to donate an item please let me know at 214-536-5769 or call Will at 214-989-8392.

13x7 wire wheels(donated by Estilo Car Club)
a bike (donated by Torres Empire)
a club banner (donated by Oso-Subliminal)
20 tickets to the car show in Ft.Worth (donated by Lucio)
Pinstripe on bike or car (donated by Chris)
a bottle of liquor (still don't know what kind, but might even be 2 of them)
Hugo will donate 10 embroidered shirts
some costume jewelry (donated gabby from Unique Cars)
tires (donated by Ghetto Dreams)
gift cards to chilli's and tgif (donated by from Low4Life)
CD's (donated by myxtremeradio.net)
CD's (donated by Dj. Juan)
selling tacos and drink
some concrete for a covered patio or driveway


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 15 2009, 03:07 PM~13584760
> *Does anyone know if there going to hop at joes burgers this sat.?  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :no: :no: :yes: :yes: :no: :no: :dunno: :dunno: :cheesy: 

I THINK THEY ARE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
​


----------



## fortworthmex




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13595818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Vid!!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 02:20 PM~13595818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 16 2009, 07:11 PM~13598910
> *TTT
> *


Loco 61 where are the pics from Easter?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13595818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 16 2009, 08:59 PM~13599420
> *Loco 61 where are the pics from Easter?
> *


----------



## fortworthmex

yeah alex lets see em....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 10:00 PM~13600154
> *yeah alex lets see em....
> *


 :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment

10 more days to go ! ! !


----------



## fortworthmex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2009, 10:08 PM~13600266
> *:0
> *


lol


----------



## {belinda}

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## theoso8




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13590380
> *SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
> ​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND DFW

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
MCKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FTWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM
KNTU.COM FOR REQUESTS

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Homie Styln

Who is going to roll with me to Arcadia Park school car show tomorrow?? Let's go to Dallas and rep Ft Worth.. Give me a call.. 469-735-0502


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## theoso8

Last year we did the "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show for lil Lexi. She touched my heart along with many others. This year is "Praying for Ricky" There will be more information this next couple weeks about his condition. Any one that would like to help with this in any way give me a call. This is just a preliminary flyer. Thanks for the support in advance!


----------



## Loco 61

Check Out The ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## fortworthmex

good pictures alex


----------



## Homie Styln

Where the video of everyone leaving the park?


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## spider 53

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Apr 18 2009, 07:11 PM~13616879-->
> 
> 
> 
> Where the video of everyone leaving the park?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fortworthmex_@Apr 18 2009, 12:23 PM~13614726
> *good pictures alex
> *


I'll Be Working On a Video Soon


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 15 2009, 11:15 PM~13590380
> *SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
> ​*



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13595818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 01:20 PM~13595818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 15 2009, 09:15 PM~13590380
> *SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
> ​*



CAME OUT KLEAN HOMITO !!


----------



## {belinda}

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## {belinda}

*Just wanted to let you guys know that I spoke to Esther and she said that when we left last night Luis got really bad. Today they said he has Acute Respiratory Distress along with pneumonia. She is asking that we all pray for Luis, so can you guys please, please say a little prayer for him. I will continue to keep you guys posted.  *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

like everyone has said before...thanks to everyone who came out and showed support for louie & his family!!! much love!!! here is a link to the pics on my myspace...over 100 pics...very good turn out especially on a short notice!!! thx again!

<a href=\'http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=76302776&albumId=2679634\' target=\'_blank\'>http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=2679634</a>
sorry if i left any clubs out!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## theoso8




----------



## {belinda}

*Just a reminder that we will be printing out the events list and need to make sure all scheduled events are on the list. If you have an event that has not been listed on our list, please send that to me ASAP. 

Don't forget ULA MEETING ~ Thursday - April 23rd @ 8:30pm - The D Bar*


----------



## {belinda}

Isela will do a big shout out today on KNON between 1pm-2pm, so if you can listen to it on the radio or on the net at KNON.org thx


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Apr 21 2009, 03:47 PM~13644919
> *TTT
> *


Do you have any pics of your car?


----------



## Homie Styln

As an organization we need to see what we can do to help out Louie from LM Customs. I know many of you don't know him but Louie is a legend. He did a lot to put Texas on the map in lowriding.. He was the first Texan to bring the LRM hop title to Texas taking the title from Cali hoppers who had dominated the hop until Louie came along and snatched it away from them..
I will be going to the ULA meeting and taking some items to auction off.. So let's help a fellow lowrider out in his time of real need. Say a pray for him...
If you have any questions please contact me right away.. 469-735-0502


----------



## DFWEntertainment

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 21 2009, 09:49 PM~13649315
> *As an organization we need to see what we can do to help out Louie from LM Customs. I know many of you don't know him but Louie is a legend. He did a lot to put Texas on the map in lowriding.. He was the first Texan to bring the LRM hop title to Texas taking the title from Cali hoppers who had dominated the hop until Louie came along and snatched it away from them..
> I will be going to the ULA meeting and taking some items to auction off.. So let's help a fellow lowrider out in his time of real need. Say a pray for him...
> If you have any questions please contact me right away.. 469-735-0502
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 21 2009, 10:49 PM~13649315
> *As an organization we need to see what we can do to help out Louie from LM Customs. I know many of you don't know him but Louie is a legend. He did a lot to put Texas on the map in lowriding.. He was the first Texan to bring the LRM hop title to Texas taking the title from Cali hoppers who had dominated the hop until Louie came along and snatched it away from them..
> I will be going to the ULA meeting and taking some items to auction off.. So let's help a fellow lowrider out in his time of real need. Say a pray for him...
> If you have any questions please contact me right away.. 469-735-0502
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## {belinda}

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## theoso8

ALL MONEY RAISED FROM THIS WASH WILL GOT TO LIL RICK, THE BABY BOY WE ARE DOING A BENEFIT SHOW FOR ON MAY 17TH...


----------



## 2DR '84

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 21 2009, 08:28 PM~13648049
> *Do you have any pics of your car?
> *


yea i got some por que


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Apr 22 2009, 10:07 AM~13654770
> *yea i got some por que
> *


so you can post them up niigggaaa


----------



## teal62impala

ToNite For 

Any Yall Who Need Any Last Minute Tkts, 


Any One Who Wants 2 Be a 

Vendor, or needs a Booth, or 


Anybody Needing 2 Reg 
Their Cars and The Show


From 6:30pm to 9pm !!!!!
@
LaGrave Field

301 Ne 6th St
Fort Worth, TX 76106


From Downtown:

From the Fort Worth Courthouse head North on Main Street. Cross over the Trinity River bridge and proceed to the NE 7th Street light. Turn right (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From Fort Worth Stockyards:

From the Fort Worth Stockyards head South on Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From North of Fort Worth:

Proceed South on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn right (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From East of Fort Worth:

Proceed West on I-30 or West on I-20 to the I-35 Exit. Go North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From South of Fort Worth

Proceed North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From West of Fort Worth

Proceed East on I-30 or East on I-20 to the I-35 Exit. Go North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to N. Main Street. Turn left (South) on Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 21 2009, 10:49 PM~13649315
> *As an organization we need to see what we can do to help out Louie from LM Customs. I know many of you don't know him but Louie is a legend. He did a lot to put Texas on the map in lowriding.. He was the first Texan to bring the LRM hop title to Texas taking the title from Cali hoppers who had dominated the hop until Louie came along and snatched it away from them..
> I will be going to the ULA meeting and taking some items to auction off.. So let's help a fellow lowrider out in his time of real need. Say a pray for him...
> If you have any questions please contact me right away.. 469-735-0502
> *


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Apr 22 2009, 01:05 PM~13655997
> *so you can post them up niigggaaa
> *


what about your guey?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## {belinda}

Is it possible that the president or vice president of your club send me a physical address to their home or business. Esther Morales would like to send a thank you know to all of you guys and need it asap. Send it to my email address please or PM me. Thanks


----------



## 9-lives

CAR CLUB MEMBERS !!! 

IT'S THE 2009 LATINFEST CAR SHOW PRE-PARTY 

N D-TOWN,TEJAS !!!! FUNKY TOWN GOTS TWILIGHT ??? 

WE GOT PLAYERS !! 

COME IN YOUR CLUB SHIRT AND GET THE 

PLAYERS CLUB DISCOUNT HOMIES !!! 

IT'S HAPPENING THIS SATURDAY NITE 

W / THE MYEXTREMERADIO DJ'S N DA MIXX TODA LA NOCHE !!!!

CALLIN OUT ALL CLUB .............DALLAS LOWRIDERS,SUBLIMINAL,ESTILLO,

ROLLERZ ONLY,PRINCIPALES,GHETTO DREAMS,MAGESTICS,

JOKERZ,VETERANOS,

KINGZ,LOW4LYFE,SIMPLY STUNNIN,UNIDOS, D-TOWN BOMBS

AND ALL THE REST OF THE DFW CAR CLUBS !!! 

DON'T MISS OUT ON THE PRE-PARTY HOMIES !!! 

RAFFLE OFF TICKETS FOR FREE COMPLINITRY DRINKS,CD'S,SHIRTS 

AND MUCH MUCH MORE !!!


----------



## 2DR '84

TTT


----------



## SEISKUATROSS

what r the ulc benefits n responsabilitys ?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2009, 01:37 PM~13667148
> *<span style='color:BROWN'>FORT WORTH OFFICIAL UNOFFICIAL PREPARTY IS HOUSTON STREET. DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH.*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13672723
> *FORT WORTH OFFICIAL UNOFFICIAL  PREPARTY IS HOUSTON STREET. DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH.
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Apr 23 2009, 08:40 PM~13671827
> *what r the ulc benefits n responsabilitys ?
> *


MISSION STATEMENT

The United Lowrider Council is a newly established organization designed to unite the car clubs and solo riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex/Religion or Race. We are about a few founding principals. Unity, Famila and best of all Lowriding. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prosper for years to come.


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 08:47 PM~13672723
> *FORT WORTH OFFICIAL UNOFFICIAL  PREPARTY IS HOUSTON STREET. DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH.
> *



HAVE FUN IN FORT WORTH HOMIE ...

WE'LL HANDLE THE D-TOWN SIDE ...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2009, 08:14 AM~13676241
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> The United Lowrider Council is a newly established organization designed to unite the car clubs and solo riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex/Religion or Race. We are about a few founding principals. Unity, Famila and best of all Lowriding. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prosper for years to come.
> *



WELL SAID JOHN !!! 


FAMILIA IS SPELLED WRONG BUT WELL SAID !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 24 2009, 09:18 AM~13676275
> *WELL SAID JOHN !!!
> FAMILIA IS SPELLED WRONG BUT WELL SAID !!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This was a copy and paste, so I didn't write this, plus I did correct the english words, I don't know spanish but anytime anyone wants to have a spelling contest let me know. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 12:57 AM~12729763
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> The United Lowrider Council is an established organization designed to unite the Car Clubs and Solo Riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex, Religion or Race. We are about these founding principals, Unity, Family and best of all Lowriding. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prosper for years to come.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 24 2009, 10:18 AM~13676275
> *WELL SAID JOHN !!!
> FAMILIA IS SPELLED WRONG BUT WELL SAID !!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I wrote it. I dont know spanish either. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2009, 10:42 AM~13676548
> *This was a copy and paste, so I didn't write this, plus I did correct the english words, I don't know spanish but anytime anyone wants to have a spelling contest let me know. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Meeting starts at 8?


----------



## 214loco

is there a ulc meeting tonite???


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Apr 24 2009, 06:45 PM~13681081
> *is there a ulc meeting tonite???
> *


yep


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 11:48 AM~13679082
> *I wrote it. I dont know spanish either. :biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider

The meetings take to long to start. What can we do to have the meetings start before 9pm.


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 02:06 AM~13684331
> *The meetings take to long to start. What can we do to have the meetings start before 9pm.
> *


every one can try to show up on time!! :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 02:06 AM~13684331
> *The meetings take to long to start. What can we do to have the meetings start before 9pm.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 02:06 AM~13684331
> *The meetings take to long to start. What can we do to have the meetings start before 9pm.
> *


START THE MEETING ANYWAY...IF THEY DONT SHOW UP ON TIME THEN SOMEONE CAN CATCH THEM UP AFTERWARDS.


----------



## theoso8

WE HAD OUR CAR WASH FOR LIL RICKY TODAY. HAD A OK TURNOUT. THANKS TO JOHN FOR COMIN OUT AND THE ULC FOR THE $100 DONATION. HOPEFULLY BY THE 9TH I WILL HAVE MY MONTE READY FOR THE CAR WASH IN FOROS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13689223
> *WE HAD OUR CAR WASH FOR LIL RICKY TODAY. HAD A OK TURNOUT. THANKS TO JOHN FOR COMIN OUT AND THE ULC FOR THE $100 DONATION. HOPEFULLY BY THE 9TH I WILL HAVE MY MONTE READY FOR THE CAR WASH IN FOROS!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


completely forgot till I logged on LIL at about 1:30 sorry bro.


----------



## {belinda}

*John, thanks for the items that we will use for the raffle. I also heard that the ULC donated $100.00 for Luis, thank you guys so much. *


----------



## {belinda}

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13689223
> *WE HAD OUR CAR WASH FOR LIL RICKY TODAY. HAD A OK TURNOUT. THANKS TO JOHN FOR COMIN OUT AND THE ULC FOR THE $100 DONATION. HOPEFULLY BY THE 9TH I WILL HAVE MY MONTE READY FOR THE CAR WASH IN FOROS!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Loco 61

Click For Fort Worth Latin Fest 2009 Pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by {belinda}+Apr 27 2009, 08:25 AM~13700669-->
> 
> 
> 
> *John, thanks for the items that we will use for the raffle.  I also heard that the ULC donated $100.00 for Luis, thank you guys so much.  *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angel:
> <!--QuoteBegin-theoso8_@Apr 25 2009, 10:08 PM~13689223
> *WE HAD OUR CAR WASH FOR LIL RICKY TODAY. HAD A OK TURNOUT. THANKS TO JOHN FOR COMIN OUT AND THE ULC FOR THE $100 DONATION. HOPEFULLY BY THE 9TH I WILL HAVE MY MONTE READY FOR THE CAR WASH IN FOROS!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :angel:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 10:22 PM~13689318
> *completely forgot till I logged on LIL at about 1:30 sorry bro.
> *


Don't worry bout it homie, the manager assured me next one we have his girls will be out there too. :cheesy: :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2009, 09:08 PM~13708409
> *Don't worry bout it homie, the manager assured me next one we have his girls will be out there too. :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 27 2009, 07:25 AM~13700669
> *John, thanks for the items that we will use for the raffle.  I also heard that the ULC donated $100.00 for Luis, thank you guys so much.
> *


The ULC is donating $100 and we will be holding a car wash in Ft Worth in 2 weeks. We will be spliting the money 50/50 between Louie & Lil Ricky..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2009, 10:53 PM~13710262
> *The ULC is donating $100 and we will be holding a car wash in Ft Worth in 2 weeks. We will be spliting the money 50/50 between Louie & Lil Ricky..
> *


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Loco 61

:420:  5 Hours Later 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxJCmlKIg7c


http://www.youtube.com/user/cassoa


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 02:23 PM~13716687
> *ALRIGHT LOCO61...YOU CAN'T SAY I'M NOT TRYIN' THIS TIME.  YOUR BEING 2 BUSY WILL CAUSE ANOTHER M.I.A CALENDER FOR THE NEXT MEETING "AGAIN"  :biggrin:
> 
> SEND IT TO ME BY TONIGHT & I'LL GET IT DONE A FEW MINUTES
> *


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2009, 08:53 PM~13710262
> *The ULC is donating $100 and we will be holding a car wash in Ft Worth in 2 weeks. We will be spliting the money 50/50 between Louie & Lil Ricky..
> *



LET US KNOW WHEN ULC ....DLR'S ARE TRYIN TO HAVE THEIR OWN CAR WASH SOON ........ WE'RE WILL TO HELP ULC BUT CLUB NEEDS FUNDS OF THEIR OWN RIGHT NOW ........


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 28 2009, 02:25 PM~13716706


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## Lord Goofy

WUTS UP ULC...I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND ONE OF YOUR MEETINGS IN THE FUTURE...LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL HAVE YALLS MEETING..AND THE HLC BOARD MEMBERS WILL TAKE A DRIVE TO FTW..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 07:46 PM~13720724
> *WUTS UP ULC...I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND ONE OF YOUR MEETINGS IN THE FUTURE...LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL HAVE YALLS MEETING..AND THE HLC BOARD MEMBERS WILL TAKE A DRIVE TO FTW..
> *


The next meeting is Fri May 8th.. The meeting are every other Friday... We try and do the same and come to one of your meetings.. Let me know when you have them..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 08:46 PM~13720724
> *WUTS UP ULC...I WOULD LIKE TO ATTEND ONE OF YOUR MEETINGS IN THE FUTURE...LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL HAVE YALLS MEETING..AND THE HLC BOARD MEMBERS WILL TAKE A DRIVE TO FTW..
> *


  HLC Is More Then Welcome To Attend Homie


----------



## Lord Goofy

I ASKED TITO FROM CTLC TO ATTEND WITH ME ASWELL...UNITY IS POWER AND RESPECT HOMIES..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 09:00 PM~13720880
> *  I ASKED TITO FRON CTLC TO ATTEND WITH ME ASWELL...UNITY IS POWER AND RESPECT HOMIES..
> *


----------



## Lord Goofy

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 07:02 PM~13720907
> *
> *


ULC,HLC AND CTLC ...


----------



## 9-lives

I KNOW ULC HAD IN MIND OF A CAR WASH BENIFIT FOR SOME LOWRIDERS IN NEED ...... HAVE YA DECIDED WHAT DATE ...REASON ASKING IS CAUSE WE HAVE IN MIND OF A DALLAS LOWRIDERS WASH BUT WE DON'T WANT TO HAVE A SCHEDULE CONFLICT ........


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Apr 28 2009, 07:00 PM~13720880
> *  I ASKED TITO FROM CTLC TO ATTEND WITH ME ASWELL...UNITY IS POWER AND RESPECT HOMIES..
> *



:thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*WOO~HOO! :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 07:11 AM~13726345
> *I KNOW ULC HAD IN MIND OF A CAR WASH BENIFIT FOR SOME LOWRIDERS IN NEED ...... HAVE YA DECIDED WHAT DATE ...REASON ASKING IS CAUSE WE HAVE IN MIND OF A DALLAS LOWRIDERS WASH BUT WE DON'T WANT TO HAVE A SCHEDULE CONFLICT ........
> *


May 9th was the date for the was for Louie and lil Ricky!


----------



## theoso8

THE SUBLIMINAL TATTOOS GRAND OPENING CAR SHOW HAS BEEN POSTPONED!!!! THE CITY OF ARLINGTON IS FUKKIN MY HOMEBOY AROUND BUT HE HAS LAWYERS ON IT SO IT SHOULDNT BE THAT LONG...

IF YOU KNOW ANYONE PLANNING ON ATTENDING THIS EVENT PLEASE LET THEM KNOW, AND SORRY FOR ANY INCONVENIENCE.


----------



## 9-lives

> May 9th "WAS" the date for the was for Louie and lil Ricky!



SO IT'S NOT OR IT IS HOMITO ????


----------



## {belinda}

*Hello ULA / ULC / Solo Riders / Shops
I got this message from Luis Morales' niece, I wanted to share it with you guys..........



Hello belinda! I've been meaning to stop by and tell you and all the car clubs how much my family and I appreciate all of the help and support you have given us. There aren't enough words or gestures that could describe how appreciative we are. My Tio Luis means the world to me and thanks to everyone's prayers, I am thankful everyday he is here with us. The fundraiser was awesome and will help LM Customs and the Morales family get through this tough time. Again, thank you thank you thank you! Can't wait to see you soon!
Sincerely,
Angelica Morales*


----------



## Homie Styln

I will be attending this show in Cali, I went last year and this is a very good show. There over 1,000 very nice car's there.. Anyone interested in attending this show with me let me know. Sam Torres show will be about 2 weeks later.. I'm staying for both..
DATE: July 19th


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 06:11 AM~13726345
> *I KNOW ULC HAD IN MIND OF A CAR WASH BENIFIT FOR SOME LOWRIDERS IN NEED ...... HAVE YA DECIDED WHAT DATE ...REASON ASKING IS CAUSE WE HAVE IN MIND OF A DALLAS LOWRIDERS WASH BUT WE DON'T WANT TO HAVE A SCHEDULE CONFLICT ........
> *


The ULC car wash will be in Ft Worth so I don't think it will conflict with ours if your planning on doing it in Oak Cliff... We do hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..


----------



## theoso8

> May 9th "WAS" the date for the was for Louie and lil Ricky!


SO IT'S NOT OR IT IS HOMITO ????
[/quote]
IT IS! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 07:11 AM~13726345
> *I KNOW ULC HAD IN MIND OF A CAR WASH BENIFIT FOR SOME LOWRIDERS IN NEED ...... HAVE YA DECIDED WHAT DATE ...REASON ASKING IS CAUSE WE HAVE IN MIND OF A DALLAS LOWRIDERS WASH BUT WE DON'T WANT TO HAVE A SCHEDULE CONFLICT ........
> *


HUSH IT...IF YOU WOULD SHOW UP TO THE MEETINGS YOU WOULD KNOW A DATE HAS ALREADY BEEN SET :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 10:38 AM~13727637
> *The ULC car wash will be in Ft Worth so I don't think it will conflict with ours if your planning on doing it in Oak Cliff... We do hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..*


 :0 :0   :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 10:38 AM~13727637
> *The ULC car wash will be in Ft Worth so I don't think it will conflict with ours if your planning on doing it in Oak Cliff... We do hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..
> *



 :0 NO COMPETITION HOPS THAT DAY PLEASE...JUST FOR FUN WOULD BE NICE FOR A CHANGE. I'M SICK OF ALL THE DRAMA & SHIT TALKIN'


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 11:25 AM~13728320
> * :0 NO COMPETITION HOPS THAT DAY PLEASE...JUST FOR FUN WOULD BE NICE FOR A CHANGE. I'M SICK OF ALL THE DRAMA & SHIT TALKIN'
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: 

LETS DO IT FOR FUN?? :uh: :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 09:03 AM~13726793
> *May 9th was the date for the was for Louie and lil Ricky!</span>
> *





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>:yes: THERE YOU GO NUEVE~VIDAS, GET IT! GOT IT! GOOD!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 11:26 AM~13728333
> *:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> 
> LETS DO IT FOR FUN?? :uh:  :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HEY, I'M JUST TRYIN' TO BE THE MEDIATING LIBRA THAT I AM  :biggrin: ALTHOUGH, I DO A LIL SHIT TALKIN' MYSELF AT TIMES :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 11:30 AM~13728394
> *HEY, I'M JUST TRYIN' TO BE THE MEDIATING LIBRA THAT I AM   :biggrin: ALTHOUGH, I DO A LIL SHIT TALKIN' MYSELF AT TIMES :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: JUST A LIL BIT HUH???? :biggrin: 

WHERE'S VENOM65??? HE HAS A PM...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 10:25 AM~13728320
> * :0 NO COMPETITION HOPS THAT DAY PLEASE...JUST FOR FUN WOULD BE NICE FOR A CHANGE. I'M SICK OF ALL THE DRAMA & SHIT TALKIN'
> *


No title, hop just for fun.. Like I said in the past; titles just cause conflict.. The people can decide who win's.. People just like to see the hop action without all the drama... No hopping for the paper weight title.. 
NO TITLES ALLOWED!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 08:38 AM~13727637
> *The ULC car wash will be in Ft Worth so I don't think it will conflict with ours if your planning on doing it in Oak Cliff... We do hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..
> *



NO CHANCE ON THAT HOMIE JOHN ...... WE FULLY RESPECT THE EFFORT ON HELPING AND WE "WANT" TO BE APART OF THAT AS WELL .... WE'RE MOVING OURS 2 WEEKS LATER IF POSSIBLE ...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 09:23 AM~13728294
> *HUSH IT...IF YOU WOULD SHOW UP TO THE MEETINGS YOU WOULD KNOW A DATE HAS ALREADY BEEN SET :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


well MRS. Secretary , after talking to the PRESIDENT of the CLUB,he was ok with the date until we found out about the ULC carwash date .... BUT hey,you is the brains of the club ......


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 11:36 AM~13728464
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: JUST A LIL BIT HUH???? </span>:biggrin:
> 
> WHERE'S VENOM65??? HE HAS A PM...
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>:yes:   "A LI'L" :cheesy: 

VENOM IS @ WORK TODAY


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 11:43 AM~13728556
> *No title, hop just for fun.. Like I said in the past; titles just cause conflict.. The people can decide who win's.. People just like to see the hop action without all the drama... No hopping for the paper weight title..
> NO TITLES ALLOWED!!!!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 11:59 AM~13728737
> *well MRS. Secretary , after talking to the PRESIDENT of the CLUB,he was ok with the date until we found out about the ULC carwash date .... BUT hey,you is the brains of the club ......
> 
> *



RETARD OF COURSE HE'S DOWN FOR A CAR WASH & DATE, BUT YOU STILL HAVE TO TALK IT OVER W/THE CLUB AS A WHOLE ESTUPID :uh:
HE (VENOM) NEW WHAT DAY THE ULC CARWASH WAS BECAUSE HE HELPED TAKE NOTES @ THE MEETING, THAT YOU DID NOT ATTEND!!!

*SMART ASS :twak: WAIT 'TIL I SEE YOU*





































*BAM! RIGHT IN THE FACE :0 :cheesy: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 11:59 AM~13728737
> *well *MRS. MATA*</span>, after talking to the PRESIDENT of the CLUB,he was ok with the date until we found out about the ULC carwash date .... BUT hey,you is the brains of the club ......
> 
> 
> *





<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'> :uh: LOOK UP! *CORRECTION ABOVE*


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 10:07 AM~13728830
> *RETARD OF COURSE HE'S DOWN FOR A CAR WASH & DATE, BUT YOU STILL HAVE TO TALK IT OVER W/THE CLUB AS A WHOLE ESTUPID :uh:
> HE (VENOM) NEW WHAT DAY THE ULC CARWASH WAS BECAUSE HE HELPED TAKE NOTES @ THE MEETING (THAT YOU DID NOT ATTEND)
> 
> SMART ASS :twak: WAIT 'TIL I SEE YOU
> CHA-TA  COUNSELING !!!
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rant: :rant: :rant:*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 29 2009, 12:11 PM~13728887
> *WELL HE'S NOT 1 TO REMEMBER A WHOLE LOT IS HE ...PORQUE I SPOKE WITH HIM TODAY ABOUT IT AND THEN THATS WHEN WE TALKED ABOUT MOVING IT ........ YOU SHOULD REALLY GET SOME NOT! :angry: :uh: </span>*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Apr 29 2009, 12:02 PM~13728775
> *:yes:     "A LI'L" :cheesy:
> 
> VENOM IS @ WORK TODAY
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 02:06 AM~13684331
> *The meetings take to long to start. What can we do to have the meetings start before 9pm.
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 06:50 PM~13733289
> *
> *


START THE MEETING AT 8:30 WEY!!!!!! DON'T WAIT FOR NO-ONE!!!! THATS WHY YOU HAVE "3" SPEAKERS QUE-NO!?!


----------



## tples65

Just want to say to watch the 10 oclock news. Schools are close do to the flu. I know a lot of us got kids.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 29 2009, 09:09 PM~13734944
> *Just want to say to watch the 10 oclock news. Schools are close do to the flu. I know a lot of us got kids.
> *


There Closed Til May 8


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

> ...............
> Alex, the schedule looks good homie, keep up the good work...


----------



## Homie Styln

Where is everyone???


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 2 2009, 08:20 PM~13766701
> *Where is everyone???
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

Still Going Down Today See Ya Out There


----------



## theoso8




----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> ...............
> Alex, the schedule looks good homie, keep up the good work...
> 
> 
> 
> :scrutinize:  :biggrin:  :yes: GREAT JOB LOCO61 :tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING this Thursday, May 7th @ The D Bar - 8:30pm

We will be selling raffle tickets for a pair of tickets to go see George Lopez and a gift card. All proceeds will go to Luis Morales.Thx

(Oh and as of yesterday Luis is doing better, but still in ICU, please keep him in our payers)*


----------



## 817Lowrider

Whats up ULC


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 02:15 PM~13780071
> *Whats up ULC
> *


SUP WEY? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 4 2009, 02:16 PM~13780090
> *SUP WEY? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Chillen fool. sux being unemployed.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 02:17 PM~13780098
> *Chillen fool. sux being unemployed.
> *


 :biggrin: YEA, I BET HOMIE... WHERE YOU BEEN LOOKIN?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 4 2009, 02:20 PM~13780117
> *:biggrin: YEA, I BET HOMIE... WHERE YOU BEEN LOOKIN?
> *


All over. customer support. Where house. :biggrin: No one wants to pay anymore.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 12:17 PM~13780098
> *Chillen fool. sux being unemployed.
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2009, 10:57 PM~13786031
> *ULC MEETING  THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME
> 
> ALEX 817-891-3658
> *


Lets try to start at 8:30


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 4 2009, 11:08 PM~13786193
> *Lets try to start at 8:30
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## Homie Styln

Let go crusing after the car wash this Sat nite, spoke with Cesar and we'll doing some hopping.. Weather finally clearing up and Homie Styln is road ready again.. Got all the kinks cleared up and now I'm ready to roll my Niggies...


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 5 2009, 10:39 PM~13797834
> *Let go crusing after the car wash this Sat nite, spoke with Cesar and we'll doing some hopping.. Weather finally clearing up and Homie Styln is road ready again.. Got all the kinks cleared up and now I'm ready to roll my Niggies...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 5 2009, 10:39 PM~13797834
> *Let go crusing after the car wash this Sat nite, spoke with Cesar and we'll doing some hopping.. Weather finally clearing up and Homie Styln is road ready again.. Got all the kinks cleared up and now I'm ready to roll my Niggies...
> *



:uh: 

SEEN THE PICS ON OUR THREAD..........THAT MEANS WAR "MY NIGGIE" :0 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8

:0 :0 

         :wow: :wow:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 09:56 AM~13801390
> *:0  :0
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats actually a good picture! PS some of the back ground, but overall nice shot!


----------



## Loco 61

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 08:56 AM~13801390
> *:0  :0
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pic!!!!


----------



## {belinda}

*Good morning peeps, don't forget about the ULA meeting tonight. Also I have Louie's new room number. He is still in the Truett Building at Baylor Hospital and is in room 419 for those of you that would like to go see him. Thanks*


----------



## {belinda}

Everyone is invited for any info you can call GABBY at 469-632-6993


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 6 2009, 08:06 AM~13800975
> *:uh:
> 
> SEEN THE PICS ON OUR THREAD..........THAT MEANS WAR "MY NIGGIE" :0  :cheesy:
> *


Yea, were going to war with the Diaz brothers, we've had beef with them for years.. I saw that they knocked all you niggies eyes out, that fuk'd up.. :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 7 2009, 06:55 PM~13819055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

A Little Video of My 61... Check Out My Youtube Videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGT3U6dzl4E


----------



## 214Tex

Auh yea babie were back doing it up old school style. STEVIE D AND THE ROCKET SKATING PALACE presents a mothers day reunion concert and car show this Sunday May 10th from 12pm til 8pm. The rocket event facility is located at the corner of Cockrell Hill Rd. @ W Davis st.in the beautiful city of Oak Cliff, Tx. 

On stage will be SUNNY OZUNA, JIMMY EDWARDS, ALFONSO RAMOS, LATIN EXPRESS, II Kold Syndicate, rapper Neesie, local Dj,s and others.

This will be an indoor/outdoor family event so make plans to bring the entire family the grand parents and the tia tambien. There will be plenty of food, drinks, an open bar for 21 and older, bounce houses and a car show.

There is plenty of room still available for your show car lowrider or bombitas.

For more information please contact Stevie D @ 214-527-8181 see ya there !


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 7 2009, 07:28 PM~13819388
> *Yea, were going to war with the Diaz brothers, we've had beef with them for years..  I saw that they knocked all you niggies eyes out, that fuk'd up.. :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I will be at the meeting bout 9:30.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 8 2009, 04:41 PM~13829020
> *I will be at the meeting bout 9:30.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2009, 01:32 AM~13833778
> *:scrutinize:
> *


He lied.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 80 Eldog

WHATS UP FORITOS!!!


Big props to the clubs & the ULC for holding the wash had a gvood time kicking it with yall today


----------



## 80 Eldog

Sup LOCO :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks For Everyones Support At This U.L.C. Fundraiser For Lil Ricky & Luis Morales.. We Had Lots For Support And Help.. Looks Like Everyone Had A Great Time... Good To See Everyone Come Together And Help Eachother Out. The New Lowrider Movement.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 9 2009, 06:57 PM~13838497
> *Sup LOCO  :wave:
> *


Hi


----------



## Homie Styln

> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> Street Life CC
> Majestics CC
> Unidoz CC
> Subliminal CC
> Techniques (Leonard)
> Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
> Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
> Carnales CC
> Fernando (817)
> Blvd Aces (Big George)
> Loco 61 - Alex
> NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
> If I missed your name, sorry, please add...
> 
> and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed...
> 
> Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..
> 
> ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2009, 07:00 PM~13838515
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> Street Life CC
> Majestics CC
> Unidoz CC
> Subliminal CC
> Techniques (Leonard)
> Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
> Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
> Carnales CC
> Fernando (817)
> Blvd Aces (Big George)
> Loco 61 - Alex
> NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
> If I missed your name, sorry, please add...
> 
> and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed...
> 
> Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..
> 
> ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...
> *



:thumbsup: X10


----------



## 80 Eldog

> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> Street Life CC
> Majestics CC
> Unidoz CC
> Subliminal CC
> Techniques (Leonard)
> Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
> Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
> Carnales CC
> Fernando (817)
> Blvd Aces (Big George)
> Loco 61 - Alex
> NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
> If I missed your name, sorry, please add...
> 
> and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed...
> 
> Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..
> 
> ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Glad i could lend a hand to help out my fellow brothers! I like what the ULC is putting togeather & how everyone came togeather for a good cause...
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## spider 53

> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> Street Life CC
> Majestics CC
> Unidoz CC
> Subliminal CC
> Techniques (Leonard)
> Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
> Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
> Carnales CC
> Fernando (817)
> Blvd Aces (Big George)
> Loco 61 - Alex
> NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
> If I missed your name, sorry, please add...
> 
> and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed...
> 
> Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..
> 
> ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD HOMIES
Click to expand...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> Street Life CC
> Majestics CC
> Unidoz CC
> Subliminal CC
> Techniques (Leonard)
> Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
> Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
> Carnales CC
> Fernando (817)
> Blvd Aces (Big George)
> Loco 61 - Alex
> NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
> *ROLLERZ ONLY FT. WORTH*
> If I missed your name, sorry, please add...
> 
> and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed...
> 
> Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..
> 
> ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleetwood94

whens the next wash?


----------



## 214loco

> -----------------------------------------------
> 
> We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> Street Life CC
> Majestics CC
> Unidoz CC
> Subliminal CC
> Techniques (Leonard)
> Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
> Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
> Carnales CC
> Fernando (817)
> Blvd Aces (Big George)
> Loco 61 - Alex
> NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
> If I missed your name, sorry, please add...
> 
> and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed...
> 
> Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..
> 
> ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 214loco

Sup Loco??


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2009, 04:57 PM~13838498
> *Thanks For Everyones Support At This U.L.C. Fundraiser For Lil Ricky & Luis Morales.. We Had Lots For Support And Help.. Looks Like Everyone Had A Great Time... Good To See Everyone Come Together And Help Eachother Out.    The New Lowrider Movement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

I went to see Louie yesterday, he is talking and now in a rehab hospital... So he's on the road to recovery.... Joe & Freddy (Low Joe's) came by while I was there yesterday to see how Louie was doing.. Louie said to say thanks to all those who have helped out and prayed for him... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 12 2009, 11:29 AM~13862148
> *I went to see Louie yesterday, he is talking and now in a rehab hospital... So he's on the road to recovery.... Joe & Freddy (Low Joe's) came by while I was there yesterday to see how Louie was doing.. Louie said to say thanks to all those who have helped out and prayed for him... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@May 12 2009, 07:47 PM~13867248
> *I JUST SAW A '61 WHEN I WAS PICKING UP A COUPLE OTHER CARS IN SAN ANGELO, TX! IT'S COMPLETE BUT DOES HAVE LOWER QUARTER & ROCKER ROT!
> 
> IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE IT, HERE'S HIS #: (325)374-6318 OR (325)650-0972
> 
> THE GUY I DEALT WITH IS STRAIGHT UP, IF HE SAYS SOMETHING, YOU CAN BELIEVE HIM!
> *


11k


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

[/quote]


----------



## Loco 61

ttt


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 80 Eldog




----------



## theoso8

EVERYONE PLEASE SAY A PRAYER FOR LIL RICKY... HE WAS JUST TAKEN IN THE BACK FOR HIS FIRST OF MANY SURGERYS... THIS ONE IS SO THE DOCTORS CAN FIGURE OUT WHAT THEY CAN DO FOR HIM...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 15 2009, 08:00 AM~13894184
> *SURE THING "CAVEMAN" LI'L RICKY & HIS FAMILY WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS :angel: </span>[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 15 2009, 07:00 AM~13894184
> *EVERYONE PLEASE SAY A PRAYER FOR LIL RICKY... HE WAS JUST TAKEN IN THE BACK FOR HIS FIRST OF MANY SURGERYS... THIS ONE IS SO THE DOCTORS CAN FIGURE OUT WHAT THEY CAN DO FOR HIM...
> *


With prayer all things are possible...

For God loved the world so much he gave his only son, so whom ever believes shall have ever lasting life... 

Believe it.....


----------



## theoso8

It was a beautiful day yesterday and a really good show. We all had a nice time and would like to thank everyone that came out and helped us help lil Ricky and his family...

Rollerz Only
Low 4 Life
Dallas Lowriders
Estilo
Low Low's
Hard Kandy Kustoms
Thee Artistics
Torres Empire
Jokers
Street Life
Texas Ranflas
Westside
Kings
Blvd Aces
New Wave
Simply Stunnin
Unidoz
Los Padrinos
Also wanted to thank Alex Swingblade, Mobster Family, Majestix C.C., U.L.C. and all the solo riders for their donations to Ricky. 

Estilo will be raffling off those center gold wheels this sunday at the Majestix picnic. See you there, and thanx again.


----------



## Homie Styln

The ULC donated to lil Ricky the $300 that we raised from our car wash... The other $300 we donated to Louie from LM Customs..


----------



## mrouija

I look forward to attending a meeting someday, but are they always on Friday night? I work every Saturday at 8am


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA MEETING ON THURSDAY, MAY 21ST 
THE D BAR - 8:30PM
*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 19 2009, 12:11 AM~13929747
> *I look forward to attending a meeting someday, but are they always on Friday night?  I work every Saturday at 8am
> *


Jon, the meetings are every other Fri, we follow the same week as the ULA... Our next meeting is this Friday... Tim did come to our last ULC meeting and brought the tour cup.. Tim provided some good information and let us know that the ULC was in 2nd place on the tour... I have spoken about the Wego tour dates at our meetings but really don't know that much since I haven't been involved with it for awhile.. I don't even know how to register for the shows.. There are no flyers for the shows; so you know the old saying 'out of sight out of mind'... I do think more people would like to be involved with the show if there was more information on where they are, dates and how to register.. Tim coming by and letting us know we were in 2nd place, this really got peoples attension... So you may see more people from the ULC making some of the shows.. If you could get us some flyers for the shows that our coming up we could pass them out during our meeting. At this point, I just read from a copy of the Wego tour schedule, we do have the shows listed on the ULC events calandar... If you have any questions give me a call... Take care and good luck with the tour...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 19 2009, 09:18 AM~13931555
> *Jon, the meetings are every other Fri, we follow the same week as the ULA... Our next meeting is this Friday... Tim did come to our last ULC meeting and brought the tour cup.. Tim provided some good information and let us know that the ULC was in 2nd place on the tour... I have spoken about the Wego tour dates at our meetings but really don't know that much since I haven't been involved with it for awhile.. I don't even know how to register for the shows.. There are no flyers for the shows; so you know the old saying 'out of sight out of mind'... I do think more people would like to be involved with the show if there was more information on where they are, dates and how to register.. Tim coming by and letting us know we were in 2nd place, this really got peoples attension... So you may see more people from the ULC making some of the shows.. If you could get us some flyers for the shows that our coming up we could pass them out during our meeting. At this point, I just read from a copy of the Wego tour schedule, we do have the shows listed on the ULC events calandar... If you have any questions give me a call... Take care and good luck with the tour...
> *



_  WELL SAID HOMIE :thumbsup:_


----------



## Homie Styln

> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ULC people, we need to give this show 100% participation, this is in our own back yard... So let's show Blvd Aces some love and give Ernest our full support.. He has done a lot for the ULC in helping us get off the ground...
> =========================================
> Big shout out to all those who came out to Lil Ricky's show... Street Life were very busy, Fernando told me they had cars at 3 different car shows on Sunday... Now that's rep'n hard...
> =========================================
> Next Sunday is the Majestix picnic. I will be out of town attending my son's wedding in Vegas.. I would like to get as many people as possible to attend this picnic.. As I've said at the meetings this is very good picinc.. This will be only the 2nd time I've missed going... I want to see about getting a caravan going with all those who will be attending from the Ft Worth / Arlington area; so we can all pull up together, rep'n the ULC... :biggrin: I won't be there myself but I will be there in spirit with you homies...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## BAD TIMES 79

*TTT*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 19 2009, 01:11 AM~13929747
> *I look forward to attending a meeting someday, but are they always on Friday night?  I work every Saturday at 8am
> *


----------



## theoso8

Listen to myxtremeradio.net from noon - 4, every weekday and listen to the NOONER show with my homie Philly Phill... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

FYI ULC people.........

Here are pixs of the items being raffled off for Luis Morales:

*a autograph Dallas Cowboys football helmet autographed by Everson Walls









*a autographed football signed by Everson Walls 









*a signed Ed "Too Tall" Jones autographed jersey

















Please contact Belinda for raffle info


----------



## Homie Styln

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
For those that may be out in the Dallas area, stop by and show some love to the 
Dallas Lowriders....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 20 2009, 04:47 PM~13949268
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> For those that may be out in the Dallas area, stop by and show some love to the
> Dallas Lowriders....
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

See everyone Friday


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 21 2009, 09:43 AM~13956331
> *See everyone Friday
> *


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Is There Any Way You Could Bring Some Of Flyers To Tomorrows ULC Meeting In Fort Worth


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 21 2009, 10:31 PM~13964142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 21 2009, 08:31 PM~13964142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is thier gona be a car hop?


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61

Good To See Lots OF Peeps At The ULC Meeting


----------



## 214Tex

Timeless Tejano
KNTU 88.1 FM
Mckinney Denton Dallas FtWorth
Saturdays 6AM - 12PM


----------



## 2DR '84

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 22 2009, 12:40 AM~13966070
> *Is thier gona be a car hop?
> *


u know irving customz makes the hop happen


----------



## Texas Honey

good meeting we got alot going on see everyone soon @ the next show! Thanks Jorge for the margarita :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas Honey_@May 23 2009, 11:43 AM~13977638
> *good meeting we got alot going on see everyone soon @ the next show! Thanks Jorge for the margarita :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

Glad to hear we had a good meeting and good turn out... ULC


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 24 2009, 11:49 PM~13987533
> *Glad to hear we had a good meeting and good turn out... ULC
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP

*Majestix Picnic May 2009*


----------



## MAJESTIX

We would like to give everyone who attended and participated in our 7th annual picnic a Big thanX! 
We hope everyone had a good time and we look forward to a bigger and better event for next year. ThanX!

In alphabetical order:

Bad Boys Hydraulics
Blvd. Aces C.C.
Dallas Lowriders C.C.
D-Town Bombs C.C.
Estilo C.C. 
Garlands Finest C.C.
Infinity C.C.
Intokablez C.C.
Jokerz C.C.
Kingz C.C.
Low 4 Life C.C.
Low-Lows C.C.
Majestics C.C.
Mirage C.C.
New Wave C.C.
Oak Cliff Car Club
Phaylanx C.C.
Principales C.C.
Rollerz Only - Corpus Christi :biggrin:
Simply Stunnin C.C.
Smooth-N-Low C.C.
Southside Customs - Houston
Street Life C.C. - Ft. Worth 
Subliminal C.C.
Techniques C.C.
Texas Ranflas C.C.
Torres Empire Hydraulics - Houston
Unlimited C.C.
Veteranos C.C.

United Lowrider Association
United Lowrider Council 

Art By Hamilton 
Carlos Polishing & Plating
DJ Freddie
SKIM (for making the long drive)

And all the solo riderz that made it out.


----------



## MAJESTIX

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

post up PIC Alex


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*


----------



## Homie Styln

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)



1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider


----------



## Homie Styln

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)



1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 26 2009, 12:21 PM~14000754
> *Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BANNER JOHN... WHO DID IT!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 26 2009, 11:23 AM~14000777
> *  :biggrin:
> *


say after we hopped at the car wash for the kids we took it to the shop and it broke, but fixed it b4 Oklahoma City show and took 1st place with one lick! ULC reppin in Oklahoma!!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 26 2009, 12:42 PM~14001019
> *say after we hopped at the car wash for the kids we took it to the shop and it broke, but fixed it b4 Oklahoma City show and took 1st place with one lick!  ULC reppin in Oklahoma!!
> *


 :0 :0 HELL YEA, NO VIDEO??? I SEEN THE 79 AND THE LINCOLN...


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 25 2009, 10:15 PM~13996169
> *
> 
> AND HERE IS THE 2ND PART
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvPPuA8ZUG8
> *



its the second part of the youtube. ULC reppin in OKLAHOMA


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 26 2009, 01:56 PM~14001855
> *its the second part of the youtube. ULC reppin in OKLAHOMA
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, $CHARLIE BOY$

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:biggrin: nice pics alex!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14008420
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, I DIDNT DO IT! LOL  :angel:*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14008426
> *:biggrin: nice pics alex!
> *


THanks


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 26 2009, 11:24 PM~14008441
> *I DIDNT DO IT! LOL  :angel:
> *


AND Yes You Did :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14008509
> *AND Yes You Did :yes:
> *



ok maybe i did...wat did i do this time?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 26 2009, 11:29 PM~14008521
> *ok maybe i did...wat did i do this time?
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2009, 11:30 PM~14008534
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 26 2009, 11:35 PM~14008614
> *:dunno:
> *


SHUT YO FACE!!!

:angry: :angry:


----------



## theoso8

LOG IN TO www.myxtremeradio.net FROM 12-4 AND CHECK OUT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS PHILLY PHILL ON THE NOONER SHOW. LISTEN WHILE AT WORK, NOT ALL THE TALKIN LIKE SOME OTHER SHOWS, JUST ALOT OF OLD AND NEW MUSIC. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Loco 61

http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## Loco 61

Sweeeeet....


----------



## {belinda}

*ULA Meeting Thursday, June 4th
@ The D BAR
8:30 pm

If anyone have an event that is <span style=\'color:blue\'>"NOT" listed on the events list, please let me know TODAY, so we can added on there. THX</span> *


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE DFW - Put'n down one car at a time:

Newest & first member Jaime aka Kandy Bear: Mr VP vato :0 
67 Buick Riviera
Proud to wear the Brown and Gold.. Welcome aboard Jaime..

Next Friday will be our first offical car club meeting at Hard Kandy Customs, anyone intertested in checking us out hit me up..
New Wave; 44 yrs of tradition, same rules since 1965......


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Blvd Aces & Red Hot Tattoo Car Show in Ft. Worth May 31 2009

Car show pics click here


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jun 1 2009, 11:35 AM~14061076-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 1 2009, 11:43 AM~14061162
> *Blvd Aces & Red Hot Tattoo Car Show in Ft. Worth May 31 2009
> 
> Car show pics click here
> *


Good Pics Ernest.. 
I Missed a Good Show


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2009, 06:54 PM~14065718
> *
> Good Pics Ernest..
> I Missed a Good Show
> *


These are my pic's homie. where you been homie???


----------



## MAJESTIX

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## LOW4LIFE.PREZ

LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3

Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052

Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates. 

ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake! The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT! Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2. 

Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.

Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each. “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”

Security- Grand Prairie Police Department

More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128

Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sounds fun


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14065682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## theoso8

A member of my club and the ULC has a online radio show weekdays from 
noon - 4. Check it out, and see everyone friday...


----------



## SINICTX

whuts going down funk town im new on this forum looking for a club 2 roll with and for people 2 inform bout the culture this is my first low low so i need plenty of info get at me


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by LOW4LIFE.PREZ_@Jun 2 2009, 10:06 PM~14077045
> *LOW 4 LIFE DFW Picnic Update & Additional Info
> June 7 – Joe Pool Lake-Lynn Creek Park-Pavilion #3
> 
> Address is- 5700 Lake Ridge Parkway, Grand Prairie, TX 75052
> 
> Bring your BAD AZZ RIDE, Grill, Canopy, Lawn Chairs, Boats, Jet Skis, Fishing Poles, Playing Cards, Dominoes, Horseshoes, Volleyball, and Another Outdoor Activates.
> 
> ALSO, don’t forget your Swimming Stuff, it is a Lake!  The Beach Area is Re-done and looks GREAT!  Beach & swimming area is at Pavilion #2.
> 
> Contact Lynn Creek Marina for Boat & Jet Ski rentals.
> 
> Entrance Fee- The Park charges $10.00 per vehicle up to 6 occupants, additional occupants are $2.00 each.  “Grand Prairie residents get in FREE with valid TX drivers license showing G.P. residence.”
> 
> Security- Grand Prairie Police Department
> 
> More Info Contact: [email protected] or Pido 989-737-0128
> 
> Thanks, LOW 4 LIFE CC
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 3 2009, 11:01 AM~14081772
> *whuts going down funk town im new on this forum looking for a club 2 roll with and for people 2 inform bout the culture this is my first low low so i need plenty of info get at me
> *


come to the meetings. meet the carclubs.


----------



## Streetlife72




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14087350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## SINICTX

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 12:59 PM~14083295
> *come to the meetings. meet the carclubs.
> *


ima roll up there bro 2 see whuts going down thanx


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 4 2009, 05:38 PM~14096306
> *ima roll up there bro 2 see whuts going down thanx
> *


All good. say whats up when you see me.


----------



## Juan_Gotti




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 02:55 PM~14094903
> *FIRST OF ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT PARTICIPATED!! THIS MONTH IT PICKED UP AND ALL THE SPOTS WENT REALLY FAST!! EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED GETS 1- 25% off coupon for custom paint or murals!!
> IF YOU DIDNT WIN AND BOUGHT 5 or MORE SPOTS HIT ME UP I GOT A TSHIRT FOR YA OR "2 FREE HOURS OF AIRBRUSHING!!"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtXSsu_mPxs...player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is the results of the raffle that some of you guys entered in.


----------



## 80 Eldog

See yall tonight


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

TTTTTTT  Good Turn Out TOnight...


----------



## SINICTX

loco 61 ur ride is clean homie i was checking out ur youtube videos


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 10:58 PM~14108684
> *loco 61 ur ride is clean homie i was checking out ur youtube videos
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2009, 10:53 PM~14108642
> *TTTTTTT     Good Turn Out TOnight...
> *


Good turn out, but we are still missing some clubs... We need atleast 1 or 2 from each club at EVERY meeting.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 6 2009, 10:27 AM~14111033
> *Good turn out, but we are still missing some clubs... We need atleast 1 or 2 from each club at EVERY meeting.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 6 2009, 10:27 AM~14111033
> *Good turn out, but we are still missing some clubs... We need atleast 1 or 2 from each club at EVERY meeting.
> *


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 11:14 AM~14111805
> *
> *


sorry i didnt make it my tail lights went out last nite and there way to many popos out ! I LOVE MY FREEDOM ALOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 6 2009, 03:26 PM~14112415
> *sorry i didnt make it my tail lights went out last nite and there way to many popos out ! I LOVE MY FREEDOM ALOT!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 81.7.TX.

uffin:


----------



## VictorXIV




----------



## King61




----------



## Loco 61

My Homies From My Xtreme Radio Link Below
http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Heres Some Pics From Ricky...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

Cool pictures homies keeping it real in foros. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Nice pics Alex!


----------



## 214monte




----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 08:17 PM~14131952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics. u got pm i need some help


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Homies..... PM Returned


----------



## 80 Eldog

Good Pics Loco


----------



## Homie Styln

Nice turn out, looks like everyone had a good time..


----------



## Homie Styln

Ok, let's try this again.. NEW WAVE DFW meeting will be this Friday at Hard Kandy Customz.. We had to cancel last week due to an unexpected road trip to Oklahoma.. Had to go get the rest of the parts for my new project :biggrin: ..

Meeting tomorrow Friday 6/12 at 8:30pm. PM me or call (469) 735-0502 if you need directions.. We will be going over rules and what it takes to wear the Brown & Gold..







Double side banner:


----------



## 80 Eldog

Sup Peeps I just got a bad phone call........
David with the Black 61 Impala the CEO of Finest C.C. His Mother passed away lastnight 

Please Peeps keep Him and his Family in your PRAYER'S


----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 13 2009, 12:32 AM~14177054
> *Sup Peeps I just got a bad phone call........
> David with the Black 61 Impala the CEO of Finest C.C. His Mother passed away lastnight
> 
> Please Peeps keep Him and his Family in your PRAYER'S
> *


sorry to hear that homie, may she rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 13 2009, 12:32 AM~14177054
> *Sup Peeps I just got a bad phone call........
> David with the Black 61 Impala the CEO of Finest C.C. His Mother passed away lastnight
> 
> Please Peeps keep Him and his Family in your PRAYER'S
> *



:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 11:32 PM~14177054
> *Sup Peeps I just got a bad phone call........
> David with the Black 61 Impala the CEO of Finest C.C. His Mother passed away lastnight
> 
> Please Peeps keep Him and his Family in your PRAYER'S
> *


To David, Our deepest condolences from my family and me.. You and your family will be in our prayers.. 

We need details, the ULC need to send flowers and anyone who knows David or his family needs to pay thier respects.. 

To David and Finest CC, anything you may need from the ULC please let me know right away, I'm going out of town Wed and will be gone for 10 days.. While I'm gone please contact either Leonard or Alex..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 11:32 PM~14177054
> *Sup Peeps I just got a bad phone call........
> David with the Black 61 Impala the CEO of Finest C.C. His Mother passed away lastnight
> 
> Please Peeps keep Him and his Family in your PRAYER'S
> *


my father in law is a good friens of David, our prayers are with him and the familia!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln

Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 21 2009, 05:29 PM~14256254
> *Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice vew,U both look like ur havin a good time.Rep to fullest sir hit me up when u get back. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VictorXIV




----------



## fredo2814

any pic of the show at arts tires sat would like to see them.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## 9-lives

_*
LOOKING FOR CLUBS THAT WANT TO PARTICIPATE IN THE TUG-OF-WAR CONTEST !!!!!! IF INTERESTED,GO TO THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS THREAD AND HIT UP VENOM OR 9-LIVES ON A PM*_


----------



## Loco 61

Techniques Car Show


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_*<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=34so2vo&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
TORRES EMPIRE

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=30uwxo9&s=5\' target=\'_blank\'>View My Video</a>
4~U~2~NVY, ELPAYASO, PROJECT 79 & TORRES EMPIRE!
JUST A FEW OF THE CARS THAT WILL BE HOPPING @ THIS PICNIC...
MARK YOUR CALENDERS YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS IT!*
[/b][/quote]_


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..

One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..

This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...



Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 24 2009, 03:20 PM~14284680
> *Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
> Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..
> 
> One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..
> 
> This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...
> 
> 
> 
> Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..*


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 24 2009, 03:20 PM~14284680
> *Put'n a out a blast for my NEW WAVE VP Jaime at Hard Kandy Customs..
> Some shit head broke into his shop last nite and took 3 sets of rims..
> 
> One is a set of DUB floaters, the inside floater is painted a candy burnt orange. The wheels were in the original box, the other set is a brand new set of all chrome 14X7 on new 175x75 14's..
> 
> This is a picture of the third set.. I think there called Force '24'...
> 
> 
> 
> Any information please contact me. If someone hits you up just try and get a lic plate number or call the cops there's a report opened on them..
> *


Thats messed up


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Jun 21 2009, 09:13 PM~14258202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up FtWorth! Yo car toys in rockwall is having a show, Lots of cars expected to attend. If you'll up in the foritos have nothing else to do come on by show what you got and come get one of these trophies. East on I-30 exit (RIDGE RD.) the second or third exit doesn't matter, cross over to the other side CAR TOYS is on the north side of I-30.


----------



## 80 Eldog

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jun 15 2009, 09:37 AM~14194321-->
> 
> 
> 
> To David, Our deepest condolences from my family and me.. You and your family will be in our prayers..
> 
> We need details, the ULC need to send flowers and anyone who knows David or his family needs to pay thier respects..
> 
> To David and Finest CC, anything you may need from the ULC please let me know right away, I'm going out of town Wed and will be gone for 10 days.. While I'm gone please contact either Leonard or Alex..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-214loco_@Jun 15 2009, 12:24 PM~14195933
> *my father in law is a good friens of David, our prayers are with him and the familia!!
> *


Thanx John he is doing better now Thanks for yall supprt


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Check Out New Pics On
http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2009, 04:49 PM~14355281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2009, 04:49 PM~14355281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 2 2009, 08:01 AM~14360381
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2009, 09:50 PM~14279335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Man I can't believe I missed this been busy with softball


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Estrella Car Club

any questions call Ramon 254-498-0146 
more info to come!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 214Tex

GOOD MORNING DFW HAPPY 4th

TIMELESS TEJANO
88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12 PM
:cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln

Irving Customz 10th Annv. picnic July 5th Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek park pavillion 1.. Be early in order to get good parking..


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$




----------



## Loco 61

*NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY JULY 10th Same Place*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 09:51 PM~14397210
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


----------



## monte carlo rider

ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ !_


----------



## Loco 61

If You Have Any Questions Hit Up Chad (Funkytown Rollers )


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 08:51 PM~14397210
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


Hope this is a big turn out... This will be the last meeting I can attend until my return from Cali in Aug.. Leaving for Cali July 14th...  
Will be rep'n my club and the ULC at the Imperials car show in So Cal and at the Sam Torrez show.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2009, 11:46 PM~14408394
> *Hope this is a big turn out... This will be the last meeting I can attend until my return from Cali in Aug.. Leaving for Cali July 14th...
> Will be rep'n my club and the ULC at the Imperials car show in So Cal and at the Sam Torrez show.....
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY JULY 10TH</span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 07:51 PM~14397210
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 07:51 PM~14397210
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

FREE CAR SHOW NO REGISTRATION FEE, all entries get a 1 year pass to the IGUANA CLUB. TROPHIES and much more.


----------



## Medusa




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ !_


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 8 2009, 11:39 PM~14418771
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>TTT*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2009, 11:47 PM~14418876
> *TTT
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 8 2009, 11:48 PM~14418885
> * :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

:h5:


----------



## theoso8

My homie Philly Phill is back on the Noooner Show, log on to www.myxtremeradio.net from 12-4 and show a fellow ULA and ULC member some support...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ !_


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 11:15 PM~14408064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If You Have Any Questions Hit Up Chad (Funkytown Rollers )
> *


Thanks Alex








hey guys, i know this is on the same day as the thing at joe pool lake, that sucks, but my daughter plays for the all star team here in saginaw....well we are going to Lubbock the week immediately following this tournament, they are going to be playing in a national tournament and all the money raised from it will be to benefit them and the trip out there, its $150 per team, but teams of 10 so thats only $15 per serson, i need 5 more people to join a team we are trying to put together now, but if we can get more, then maybe we can get 1 or two more teams to throw in the mix...come on people lets do this, this would be ultimate bragging rights for your club.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: spread the word and lets form a few teams and have a good time....its a one day event and will only cost ya $15...


----------



## FunkytownRoller

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jul 11 2009, 11:16 PM~14446457
> *Thanks Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys, i know this is on the same day as the thing at joe pool lake, that sucks, but my daughter plays for the all star team here in saginaw....well we are going to Lubbock the week immediately following this tournament, they are going to be playing in a national tournament and all the money raised from it will be to benefit them and the trip out there, its $150 per team, but teams of 10 so thats only $15 per serson, i need 5 more people to join a team we are trying to put together now, but if we can get more, then maybe we can get 1 or two more teams to throw in the mix...come on people lets do this, this would be ultimate bragging rights for your club.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: spread the word and lets form a few teams and have a good time....its a one day event and will only cost ya $15...
> *


ttt


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ !_


----------



## Loco 61

THE ULC. IN THE HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

(teal62impala @ Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM) 


> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND... *


Maybe We Could Collect Donations Within The Next Day Or So... 5,10,20 Bucks What Ever Anyone Can Donate.. Im Sure They Are In Need At This Moment... Let Me Know What You Can Donate I Could Go Around Collecting It.. It All Good Even If Its Acouple Of Dollars....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2009, 11:49 PM~14464957
> *(teal62impala @ Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM)
> Maybe We Could Collect Donations Within The Next Day Or So... 5,10,20 Bucks What Ever Anyone Can Donate.. Im Sure They Are In Need At This Moment... Let Me Know What You Can Donate I Could Go Around Collecting It.. It All Good Even If Its Acouple Of Dollars....
> *


Here Is A Pic Of Our Brother Augie


----------



## DFWEntertainment

FOR ANYBODY THAT NEEDS REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION FORM DONT FORGET THE DEADLINE IS JULY 24 ! ! ! 


WE BE HAVEING A MEETING TONIGHT @ 


Billy Miner's Saloon
Bar & Grill. 
150 W. 3rd Street. Sundance Square 
Fort Worth, TX 76102





​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ !_


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 16 2009, 07:26 AM~14490512
> * !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

When is the next meeting??


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 09:49 AM~14501884
> *When is the next meeting??
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 09:49 AM~14501884
> *When is the next meeting??
> *


Next ULC Meeting Will Be July 24th Next Friday


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 16 2009, 05:26 AM~14490512
> * !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2009, 05:24 PM~14473819
> *Here Is A Pic Of Our Brother Augie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just heard What happen Homie !!!! :0 What does the ULC need to do?


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 18 2009, 04:31 PM~14512483
> *I just heard What happen Homie !!!! :0  What does the ULC need to do?
> *


WERE DOING A BENEFIT CAR SHOW SUNDAY @ D-SHOP
2516 N. WEAVER , HALTOM CITY, 76117


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 20 2009, 04:07 PM~14527364
> *WERE DOING A BENEFIT CAR SHOW SUNDAY   @ D-SHOP
> 2516 N. WEAVER  , HALTOM CITY, 76117
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Still doing the 50/50 raffle for the homie Augie... Drawing will be done sunday at the D-Shop!!!!!! Get with me if you want tickets - 817-205-1425 Tickets just $5


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14537284
> *SHIT ME TOO MY BIRTHDAY THE 26TH THIS SUNDAY..... ITS SAD WERE GETTIN OLDER BUT GLAD THAT WE HAVE ANOTHER EXCUSE TO PARTTTYY!!!
> *


Everyone Is Invited To Fat Daddys Night Club In Downtown Fort Worth This Saturday At 8PM To Celebrate Several Friends Birthdays Including Mine And Dres Wife Natalie Everyone Come Out And Party With Us Have A Good Time… See Everyone There… DRESS TO IMPRESS ...21+ For More Info Click On Link Below 

Fat Daddy’s Fort Worth
5th & Taylor Street
Fort Worth, Texas 76102 

http://www.fatdaddyssc.com/fortworth_location.html


----------



## teal62impala

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jul 21 2009, 01:54 PM~14538660-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........
> A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
> THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009
> @ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 ....
> STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
> WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS
> ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
> AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
> WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theoso8_@Jul 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14539046
> *I GOT THE RAFFLE TICKETS SO IF ANYONE WANTS ANY, HIT ME UP... 817-205-1425. WE DID OKAY AT THE SUBLIMINAL TATTOOS GRAND OPENING, BUT CAN DO ALOT BETTER... COME ON PEOPLE, THEY ARE ONLY $5, AND YOU GET A CHANCE TO WIN HALF THE MONEY...
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## 214pinkcandy

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 22 2009, 12:15 PM~14549038
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2009, 12:26 PM~14537627
> *Everyone Is Invited To Fat Daddys Night Club In Downtown Fort Worth This Saturday At 8PM  To Celebrate  Several Friends Birthdays Including Mine And Dres Wife Natalie  Everyone Come Out And Party With Us Have A Good Time… See Everyone There… DRESS TO IMPRESS ...21+  For More Info  Click On Link Below
> 
> Fat Daddy’s Fort Worth
> 5th & Taylor Street
> Fort Worth, Texas 76102 </span>
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.fatdaddyssc.com/fortworth_location.html\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.fatdaddyssc.com/fortworth_location.html</a>
> <img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/34gvx5f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





_<span style=\'colorurple\'>  :thumbsup: C~YA THERE_


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14554906
> *  :thumbsup: C~YA THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Jul 22 2009, 12:25 PM~14549132
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 817Lowrider

As always good seeing every one there. Unfortunately it appears the turn out is getting smaller and smaller. If it is at all possible to get about 2 members per club to participate that would be real good. I know some times people have other thing going on in their life but we would like to keep a consistent turn out that way every one within the Fort Worth Tarrant County area is up to date on current events. I was not solicited to post this and it is not meant to be negative in any way so please dont take it as so. 



Thanks, Juan


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics Of Dallas Lowrider CC 4TH Annual Picnic July 09

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1161620


----------



## Loco 61

Repin In HTOWN


----------



## teal62impala

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES... 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics From Latin Kustom & Last Minute Custom 2nd Annual Chill & Grill Picnic In Houston 


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1161738


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 25 2009, 05:03 AM~14577405
> *As always good seeing every one there. Unfortunately it appears the turn out is getting smaller and smaller. If it is at all possible to get about 2 members per club to participate that would be real good. I know some times people have other thing going on in their life but we would like to keep a consistent turn out that way every one within the Fort Worth Tarrant County area is up to date on current events. I was not solicited to post this and it is not meant to be negative in any way so please dont take it as so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Juan
> *


MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
OSO

THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2009, 08:41 PM~14581919
> *MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
> OSO
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: you are rigth we are bussy rigth now but will try and I'll try to make it


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14581919
> *MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
> OSO
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *


yeah thats what I meant to say. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14581919
> *MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
> OSO
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *


  

































































































































































Thanks Everyone That Came By I Know We Didnt Get Everyone On This Pic...  
But Thanks I Hope Everyone Had A Good Time...

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics Of Augie & His Families Benefit Car Show At The D SHOP.. It Brought Our Community Together To Help One Of Our Brothers And His Family.. This Benefit Shows How Close Our Community Is... Thanks To Everybody That Helped, Pitched In, Bought Or Just Showed Up For The Support...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 817Lowrider

Looked fun. Sorry I didny make it.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_THANKS FOR THE INVITE LOCO61 WE HAD A GREAT TIME DANCIN' THE NIGHT AWAY  . VENOM & I PARTIED AS IF IT WAS OUR B~DAY :biggrin: IT TOOK ME ALL DAY SUNDAY TO RECOVER... :barf: IT'LL BE A WHILE BEFORE I DO THAT AGAIN. :biggrin: ANYWHO, IT WAS WELL WORTH IT. UNTIL NEXT TIME ADIOS LOCO :wave: _


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2009, 07:54 PM~14587716
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

Got a guy from a car club here in Cali, his sister is getting married in Sherman and would like to get couple lowriders for the wedding. It's next Sunday...
Let me know right away...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2009, 09:41 PM~14581919
> *MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
> OSO
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *


to everyone, I have been following the thread since I've been gone..

Let me say this, many people worked hard to try and make things better in the Ft Worth lowriding community.. Without everyones dedication and participation from the Ft Worth, Tarrant area the ULC will eventually fade away... Look at the ULA they've been going strong for over 8 years now, are going to allow ourselves to just fade away. I myself will do what ever I have to keep this thing going. I know I've been gone but I will be back by the 10th of Aug.. Let's think about doing a ULC end of summer picnic. I have an OG car club here from Cali who has commited to come out to an event here in Texas since I've been out to Cali to years in a row..

So let's keep this thing going homies... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14592143
> *to everyone, I have been following the thread since I've been gone..
> 
> Let me say this, many people worked hard to try and make things better in the Ft Worth lowriding community.. Without everyones dedication and participation from the Ft Worth, Tarrant area the ULC will eventually fade away... Look at the ULA they've been going strong for over 8 years now, are going to allow ourselves to just fade away. I myself will do what ever I have to keep this thing going. I know I've been gone but I will be back by the 10th of Aug.. Let's think about doing a ULC end of summer picnic. I have an OG car club here from Cali who has commited to come out to an event here in Texas since I've been out to Cali to years in a row..
> 
> So let's keep this thing going homies... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 27 2009, 11:34 AM~14593631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





*BIG UPS TO THE BIG M DFW. YALL ARE PUTTIN IT DOWN HOMIES. *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 27 2009, 01:34 PM~14593631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC... NICE ASS RIDES... HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY HOMIES...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14592143
> *to everyone, I have been following the thread since I've been gone..
> 
> Let me say this, many people worked hard to try and make things better in the Ft Worth lowriding community.. Without everyones dedication and participation from the Ft Worth, Tarrant area the ULC will eventually fade away... Look at the ULA they've been going strong for over 8 years now, are going to allow ourselves to just fade away. I myself will do what ever I have to keep this thing going. I know I've been gone but I will be back by the 10th of Aug.. Let's think about doing a ULC end of summer picnic. I have an OG car club here from Cali who has commited to come out to an event here in Texas since I've been out to Cali to years in a row..
> 
> So let's keep this thing going homies... :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW ME AND SUBLIMINAL GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE JOHN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 25 2009, 05:03 AM~14577405-->
> 
> 
> 
> As always good seeing every one there. Unfortunately it appears the turn out is getting smaller and smaller. If it is at all possible to get about 2 members per club to participate that would be real good. I know some times people have other thing going on in their life but we would like to keep a consistent turn out that way every one within the Fort Worth Tarrant County area is up to date on current events. I was not solicited to post this and it is not meant to be negative in any way so please dont take it as so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Juan
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14581919
> *MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
> OSO
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Jul 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14592143
> *to everyone, I have been following the thread since I've been gone..
> 
> Let me say this, many people worked hard to try and make things better in the Ft Worth lowriding community.. Without everyones dedication and participation from the Ft Worth, Tarrant area the ULC will eventually fade away... Look at the ULA they've been going strong for over 8 years now, are going to allow ourselves to just fade away. I myself will do what ever I have to keep this thing going. I know I've been gone but I will be back by the 10th of Aug.. Let's think about doing a ULC end of summer picnic. I have an OG car club here from Cali who has commited to come out to an event here in Texas since I've been out to Cali to years in a row..
> 
> So let's keep this thing going homies... :biggrin:
> *


To all,
Well said!!


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Jul 27 2009, 01:37 PM~14593668-->
> 
> 
> 
> *BIG UPS TO THE BIG M DFW. YALL ARE PUTTIN IT DOWN HOMIES. *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 01:51 PM~14593808
> *NICE PIC... NICE ASS RIDES... HAD A GOOD TIME YESTERDAY HOMIES...
> *


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2009, 10:41 PM~14581919
> *MY 2 CENTS...FORT WORTH IS GONNA HAVE TO PULL TOGETHER AND MAKE THE ULC WORK OUT...BECAUSE NOW, I SEE IT GOING DOWN HILL... THE LAST 2 MEETINGS WERE FRUSTRATING... CLUBS, SHOPS, SOLO RIDERS ARE ALL GONNA HAVE TO DEDICATE THEMSELVES TO THE ULC AND SEND 1 OR 2 MEMBERS. IT SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE SHOW UP WHEN THEY GOT A SHOW OR PICNIC GOING ON. BUT WE HAD AN IMPORTANT BENEFIT SHOW TO TALK ABOUT AT THE D-SHOP AND NO-ONE SHOWS UP... I BEEN TO EVERY MEETING SINCE DAY ONE OF THE ULC AND I COME FROM SOUTH ARLINGTON, AND WILL CONTINUE TO COME. WE JUST NEED MORE DEDICATION. 2 MEETINGS A MONTH FOR AN HOUR OR 2 ISN'T THAT MUCH TO ASK...
> OSO
> 
> THIS IS JUST MY 2 CENTS AND IF I OFFEND ANYONE, I DONT REALY CARE... WE NEED TO GET THIS SHIT TOGETHER... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 27 2009, 01:34 PM~14593631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jul 27 2009, 07:36 AM~14591181
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR THE INVITE LOCO61 WE HAD A GREAT TIME DANCIN' THE NIGHT AWAY  .  VENOM & I PARTIED AS IF IT WAS OUR B~DAY  :biggrin: IT TOOK ME ALL DAY SUNDAY TO RECOVER... :barf: IT'LL BE A WHILE BEFORE I DO THAT AGAIN.  :biggrin: ANYWHO, IT WAS WELL WORTH IT. UNTIL NEXT TIME ADIOS LOCO :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Money Mike

Good to see everybody out at the D-Shop sunday for Augie. Big UPS to Majestics and Subliminal C.C.'s for everything you guys did. Mucho respeto!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:31 AM~14602579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

We need more support for the ULC, and the ULA, need more Aces to go to the next meeting.


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## Loco 61

[/quote]


>


  



> We need more support for the ULC, and the ULA, need more Aces to go to the next meeting.
Click to expand...


----------



## theoso8

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

I'll be back in time for the next meeting.. :0


----------



## 9-lives

haven't been to 1 yet porque I DJ on the weekends pero the club will be closing so I'm gonna try to make the next 1 homies !! 




ULC HELPING DA CAUSE !!!


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Midwest Showdown

DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jul 30 2009, 12:12 AM~14623384-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back in time for the next meeting.. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-9-lives_@Jul 30 2009, 08:29 AM~14625127
> *haven't been to 1 yet porque I DJ on the weekends pero the club will be closing so I'm gonna try to make the next 1 homies !!
> ULC HELPING DA CAUSE !!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61

NEXT FRIDAY!


----------



## 817Lowrider

ULC


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 5 2009, 03:26 PM~14684421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :angry:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## theoso8

> TOMMOROW!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> *TODAY!! :biggrin: *
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Good Turn Out At The ULC Meeting Tonight... Thanks To Everyone That Came Out ... Thanks To Ramon And His Wife From Estrella CC Waco Texas For Coming To The Meeting.. Have A Safe Trip Home..


----------



## spider 53

sorry guys I said I was going to the meeting but we have alot of work at the shop and we got our cars on chargers but the next one


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 11:00 PM~14708118
> *Good Turn Out At The ULC Meeting Tonight... Thanks To Everyone That Came Out ... Thanks To Ramon And His Wife From Estrella CC Waco Texas For Coming To The Meeting.. Have A Safe Trip Home..
> *


thanks for the invite and great meeting all of you we will see you all soon


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

<a href=\'http://www.bestcarshowever.com/carinfo.php\' target=\'_blank\'>click here</a></span>[/u]


----------



## Loco 61

ULC Meeting Tonight Same Place 8:30


----------



## Homie Styln

Homie Styln 69 Impala kick'n it at the ELA Whittier Blvd car show.. Hang'n with my homie from the Big 'K' from ELA "KLIQUE"..... 











My homie Ceasar who came from Texas with me..

My ol friend Robert from back in my old NEW WAVE/KLIQUE, High school days..


Mom from the big M (Majestics Compton)...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2009, 10:03 AM~14783149
> *Homie Styln 69 Impala kick'n it at the ELA Whittier Blvd car show.. Hang'n with my homie from the Big 'K' from ELA  "KLIQUE".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie Ceasar who came from Texas with me..
> 
> My ol friend Robert from back in my old NEW WAVE/KLIQUE, High school days..
> 
> 
> Mom from the big M (Majestics Compton)...
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those Are Some Nice Pics Homie John...... Looks Like You And Cesar Had A Good Time Maybe Next Year I'll Be Able To Roll Out There With You Guys....


----------



## 817Lowrider

TTT ULC!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14810693
> *Chrome with gold nipples. 100 spoke with tires 400 OBO
> No offer to low need these gone by Wednesday.
> 
> 
> *



















*Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
No offer to low. 400 obo*


----------



## VictorXIV

*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*

Due to the overwhelming interest in receiving the $10 pre-registration discount, we are extending pre-registration until midnight on Friday, August 21, 2009. There is going to be over $40,000 in door prizes given away once you register they will give you a ticket# at the door and they going to be anoucing winner all day long

ltpbregionals.com 

to dowload registration or register online


----------



## lil joe




----------



## theoso8




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## street kingz

Sorry wer missed it keep me in the loop for the nxy one, stay blessed !
See ya at our show on aug 30th










* Calling all Clubs, Its time to shine Sunday Aug 30th *
" Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE " " Spectators FREE "

Location: @Jupiter Chevrolet off 635 11611 LBJ Dallas TX
Sign in 9am-12:30 ~ Show is 1-5pm
~ Pre Registration $10 ~~ Day of Show $15 ~

" Spectators FREE "
Family Fun, DJ's, Games, Food, Dejavu Models & Concert.
LARGE 1st & 2nd Place Trophies 
Under Construction, Cars, Trucks, Muscle car, Low Riders, Street Rod,
T-Bucket,Roadster, Imports.
(Low Rider Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Car Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint.
(Truck Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00 Best Paint. 
(Motorcycle Class) Open, Kustom, Pre 60, 70, 80, 90, 00, Best Paint. 
I WILL MAKE A HOPING TROPHING AND A LOW RIDER BIKE CLASS IF I CAN GET 5 IN EACH CLASS TO PRE REGESTRATION, LET ME KNOW IM DOWN !

INFO - REGISTER - BOOTHS- SPONSORS ETC.. 
KOWBOY: 214-957-7881 
Email: [email protected]
myspace.com/vip4dallas
myspace.com/streetkingzunity
myspace.com/dejavuconcepts

(SPONSORED)
Jupiter Chevrolet Main Sponsor & Location, 
Street Kingz- www.myspace.com/streetkingzunity
NOS ENERGY DRINK, 
Elegant limo- 214-815-4605
Dejavu Audio & Concepts, 
Diamond Glazed Records, 
Dejavu Chics Models, 
Late model performance- 214-881-4030
Campos collision & auto repair- 469-222-3339
"SIK" 214-650-7455 [email protected]


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

Meeting this week?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 10:36 PM~14870117
> *Meeting this week?
> *


This Friday


----------



## irving customz1

We will see u guys their. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## 9-lives




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Aug 25 2009, 01:10 AM~14871888-->
> 
> 
> 
> We will see u guys their. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 12:53 PM~14875077
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-9-lives_@Aug 25 2009, 01:56 PM~14875681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 9-lives

WE'LL HAVE SOME1 AT THE ULC MEETING ON FRIDAY EVEN THOUGHT WE HAVE OUR CLUB MEETING ON THE SAME DAY LOCO61


----------



## Homie Styln

> *Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
> No offer to low. 400 obo*
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Are these 14's?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> *Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
> No offer to low. 400 obo*
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Are these 14's?
> 
> 
> 
> *Sold!*
Click to expand...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Aug 25 2009, 05:42 PM~14878107-->
> 
> 
> 
> Are these 14's?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea 14s and sold.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX._@Aug 25 2009, 05:47 PM~14878165
> *Sold!
> *


you going to the meeting?


----------



## Loco 61

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY NIGHT SAME PLACE


----------



## theoso8

U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!

OSO
SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.

SGT. AT ARMS U.L.C.


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 06:31 AM~14895718
> *Shrek will be there for DALLAS LOWRIDERS .....
> We have our own club meeting manana homies ......
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 27 2009, 08:38 AM~14895749
> *Shrek will be there for DALLAS LOWRIDERS .....
> We have our own club meeting manana homies ......
> 
> *


THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WERE GONNA GO... :uh: :uh: YOU GONNA SHOW UP ON THE 13TH FOR OUR SHOW???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 06:41 AM~14895764
> *THOUGHT YOU SAID YOU WERE GONNA GO... :uh:  :uh:  YOU GONNA SHOW UP ON THE 13TH FOR OUR SHOW???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


DON'T GO TRYIN TO CLOWN ***** !!! 
YOU KNOW I'M GONNA B THERE WEY ...... LAST WEEKEND FOR 
THE CLUB HOMIE..... BE PATIENT !!!! [size]


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Aug 27 2009, 08:46 AM~14895794
> *DON'T GO TRYIN TO CLOWN ***** !!!
> YOU KNOW I'M GONNA B THERE WEY ...... LAST WEEKEND FOR
> THE CLUB HOMIE..... BE PATIENT !!!! [size]
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:31 AM~14895718
> *<span style='color:blue'>muy chingon!*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 27 2009, 11:21 AM~14897050
> *:0  NO MAMAES WEY!!!!! GTFO!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 817Lowrider

*COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT THE ULC!!!*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 12:55 PM~14897956
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>X2*


----------



## Streetlife72

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 11:55 AM~14897956
> *COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT THE ULC!!!
> 
> 
> *



We really need to see everyone from all car clubs at our ULC meetings. I've noticed that our crowd at the meetings have gotten smaller. Don't forget, these meetings help all those who have events happening and could really use our support. Again, I really want to encourage everyone to make it to the meetings. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## VictorXIV

Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
*OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES*










DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m

www.ltpbregionals.com


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by VictorXIV_@Aug 27 2009, 06:28 PM~14901422
> *Almost there GET READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN DALLAS FT. WORTH
> OVER 40,000 IN DOOR PRIZES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOORS OPEN SAT AT 8:00 a.m
> 
> www.ltpbregionals.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*You guys should come to the meeting and verbally promote your show. *


----------



## Homie Styln

Let's get as many people as possible to our meeting tomorrow nite. Start time 8:30 sharp..


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 27 2009, 10:38 PM~14905578
> *Let's get as many people as possible to our meeting tomorrow nite. Start time 8:30 sharp..
> *


WE'LL TRY AND MAKE IT THERE CAUSE WE GOING TO OUR HOMIES FUNERAL (BABY BASH)JESSE


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 27 2009, 10:38 PM~14905578
> *Let's get as many people as possible to our meeting tomorrow nite. Start time 8:30 sharp..
> *


I hear u sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## theoso8

U.L.C. MEETING TONIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!

OSO
SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.

SGT. AT ARMS U.L.C.


----------



## 80 Eldog

^^^^^^^^^ is buyng the BEER!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:0 

if oso is buying i might have to drive out to fort worth lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt


----------



## Loco 61

*$ 333,000,000.00 DOLLARS*


----------



## 80 Eldog

See yall at 8


----------



## 817Lowrider

I want to thank every one that came out to the ULC meeting. We had alot of good people in attendance. If possible we would like to get a few people from:

Impalas South Side
Boulevard Aces
Bajitos


and more solo riders. 

------------------------------------------------

We talked about the cruise here in Fort Worth which is no longer welcomed at the Sonic on Main. So we will be going to the Sonic on University for the time being. This is only until we have found a more suitable place (If Applicable). 

-------------------------------------------------

The last thing that I will share with you guys that we talked about was a possible event to be held here in Fort Worth around October. This is still in rough draft faze so please bare with me on the details. So far we are considering Gateway park again...

------------------------------------------------

Once again I want to thank ever one who attended our meeting tonight and would appreciate it if you guys continued to attend. Be sure to get with Alex aka Loco61 if you have any new events to add to our calender.


----------



## 817Lowrider

*I invite any one and every one who is promoting an event to stop buy a ULC meeting and promote your event verbally as well as promoting your event here in the ULC thread. 

*


----------



## theoso8

I KNOW THIS ISNT IN FORT WORTH!!!! BUT BOTH CLUBS ARE PART OF THE ULC, AND SUPPORT THE ULC... SO COME OUT AND SHOW US SOME SUPPORT AND CHILL... HOP WILL START AT 2PM, AWARDS AT 3PM!!!










AND THIS BISH ON THE FLYER WILL BE THERE TOO... :0 :0 :0 :nono:


----------



## Homie Styln

> *I invite any one and every one who is promoting an event to stop buy a ULC meeting and promote your event verbally as well as promoting your event here in the ULC thread.
> 
> *
> ======================================
> 
> We need all the car clubs, solo riders and lowrider businesses to come by the meetings, we our only as strong as our membership...
> 
> There is strength in numbers....


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## irving customz1

> *I invite any one and every one who is promoting an event to stop buy a ULC meeting and promote your event verbally as well as promoting your event here in the ULC thread.
> 
> *
> ======================================
> 
> We need all the car clubs, solo riders and lowrider businesses to come by the meetings, we our only as strong as our membership...
> 
> There is strength in numbers....
> 
> 
> 
> X2 what he said
Click to expand...


----------



## theoso8

US AND A COUPLE OTHER CLUBS HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY. IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY PLANS AND WANNA KICK IT, BRING THE FAMILY AND WHOEVER YOU LIKE...
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY BY PAVILLION 3 AT LYNN CREEK PARK, DOWN BY THE WATER


----------



## Homie Styln

> US AND A COUPLE OTHER CLUBS HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY. IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY PLANS AND WANNA KICK IT, BRING THE FAMILY AND WHOEVER YOU LIKE...
> ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY BY PAVILLION 3 AT LYNN CREEK PARK, DOWN BY THE WATER
> ========================================
> 
> Sounds like a plan, we'll bring it up at our meeting...


----------



## tetelestai

I'D LIKE TO PROMOTE OUR SHOW AT YOUR MEETING 
WHEN AND WHERE IS YOU NEXT ONE


----------



## theoso8

NEXT MEETING IS FRIDAY SEPT. 11TH... ITS AT A RESTRANT CALLED ANTHONYS PLACE, ITS ONE BLOCK WEST OF I-35W ON MEACHUM RD IN FORT WORTH


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by tetelestai_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 AM~14969520
> *I'D LIKE TO PROMOTE OUR SHOW AT YOUR MEETING
> WHEN AND WHERE IS YOU NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ULA

*ULA Event Click >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497117


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by tetelestai_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 AM~14969520
> *I'D LIKE TO PROMOTE OUR SHOW AT YOUR MEETING
> WHEN AND WHERE IS YOU NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by tetelestai_@Sep 3 2009, 10:55 AM~14969520
> *I'D LIKE TO PROMOTE OUR SHOW AT YOUR MEETING
> WHEN AND WHERE IS YOU NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you need directions give me a call... Next meeting is Fri Sept 11th..
John ULC - 469-735-0502


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 214Tex

TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU 88.1 FM THE ONE
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY DENTON DALLAS FtWORTH
SATURDAYS 6AM - 12PM



:wave:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by tetelestai_@Sep 3 2009, 11:55 AM~14969520
> *I'D LIKE TO PROMOTE OUR SHOW AT YOUR MEETING
> WHEN AND WHERE IS YOU NEXT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im hoping i'll be there for that 1. Thats my hometown. Got a call from John at the Kandy Shop and its gona take 5 days to get the blue suede material for my interior shipped to the shop.  Evrything else is ready...just waiting to get stitched up. Oh well...if it all went according to plan it wouldnt be CUSTOM right???


----------



## lil joe




----------



## Money Mike

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigmike64, BAD TIMES 79

I c u :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

WANTED TO THANK THE CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP AT JOE POOL LAKE FOR A LIL GRILL AND CHILL YESTERDAY. WE HAD A GOOD TIME, AND WILL DO IT SOON AGAIN...  


DALLAS LOWRIDERS
ESTILO
PRINCIPALES
UNIDOZ 
LOW4LIFE 
KNIGHTS
IRVING CUSTOMS


----------



## Loco 61

3W5O8dEYvVk&feature=sub


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15026942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 ULC Meeting This Friday Night At 8:30 Same Place... If Your Going To Grub Out Get There 30 Min. Early


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2009, 02:11 PM~15027513
> *X2    ULC Meeting This Friday Night At 8:30 Same Place... If Your Going To Grub Out Get There 30 Min. Early
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: THE SGT AT ARMS WILL BE THERE THIS MEETING... :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 9-lives

YO OL' MAN JOHN !!! THANKS FOR DA HOOK UP HOMIE !!! 

HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THE ULC AT OUR SHO-N-SHINE !?!?


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Estrella Car Club

We are having 38 classes with 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies in each class
We are also having 
*Best* 
Mural/Airbrush
Interior
Motor
Paint
Display
Hydraulic Setup
Airbag Setup
Stereo System
*Most Members Entered*
*Farthest Driven*
*Best of Show Trophies for*
Bike
Truck
Lowrider
Bomb
Hotrod/Custom
Best of Show Overall
We also Have 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies for the Hoppers
[/quote]


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## irving customz1

Rain sucks :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2009, 06:15 AM~15048410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice video sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

Whats up lil joe :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lil joe




----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 10:44 AM~15059865
> *Nice video sir :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Homie Styln

I can get the 175-70-14 for $70 each, may be a little less if I order more then 2 sets at one time... Anyone interested let me know..
469-735-0502  

Here's a pic of my car on the 175-70-14, the only difference between this tire and the 175-75-14 is the 175-70-14 is shorter, more like a 5.20...


----------



## spider 53

(ERNIE)


----------



## Homie Styln

> (ERNIE) Ft Worth area call 469-735-0502 (Homie John)
> =====================================


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 10:45 AM~15059869
> *Whats up lil joe :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 getting ready for La Zona Rosa


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 12 2009, 12:44 PM~15059865
> *Nice video sir :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.overtimebargrill.com


*
A few of us will be going to Overtime Bar and Grill after the ULC meetings on the 25th. 
They have pool tables and decently priced beer. Any one and every one is welcome. *​*
*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

No new pics of meeting? :twak:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 14 2009, 12:34 AM~15072509
> *No new pics of meeting?  :twak:
> *


Come Check It Out In Person Benito...


----------



## **((Lady Joker))**

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Sep 10 2009, 09:23 PM~15044902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How about the Pedal Cars?
does any one know...

I would like to paticapte but I have no car and no bike, just a pedal car!!! 
will a trophy be givin out to the pedal cars???


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by **((Lady Joker))**_@Sep 14 2009, 02:54 PM~15077305
> *How about the Pedal Cars?
> does any one know...
> 
> I would like to paticapte but I have no car and no bike, just a pedal car!!!
> will a trophy be givin out to the pedal cars???
> *


It does say special interest class...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15069460
> *http://www.overtimebargrill.com
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us will be going to Overtime Bar and Grill after the ULC meetings on the 25th.
> They have pool tables and decently priced beer. Any one and every one is welcome. ​
> 
> 
> *


----------



## irving customz1

> (ERNIE) Ft Worth area call 469-735-0502 (Homie John)
> =====================================
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 14 2009, 01:18 PM~15077511
> *It does say special interest class...
> *


i tought that was for special people :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by **((Lady Joker))**_@Sep 14 2009, 12:54 PM~15077305
> *How about the Pedal Cars?
> does any one know...
> 
> I would like to paticapte but I have no car and no bike, just a pedal car!!!
> will a trophy be givin out to the pedal cars???
> *


The pedal car class is pretty tuff woman u better get ready for some serius competion. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 14 2009, 08:15 PM~15082198
> *The pedal car class is pretty tuff woman u better get ready for some serius competion. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah and 9-lives is on it as well


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 14 2009, 08:16 PM~15082210
> *yeah and 9-lives is on it as well
> *


Ya ur rite he has the show stopper pedal car.He still hasnt gave anyone the invitaions to the marykay party, Im startin to think that he doesnt want us thier,what u think wey.    :dunno: :dunno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 14 2009, 08:19 PM~15082278
> *Ya ur rite he has the show stopper pedal car.He still hasnt gave anyone the invitaions to the marykay party, Im startin to think that he doesnt want us thier,what u think wey.       :dunno:  :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


some say it so :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

Ya i think ur rite,That bastard, he deserves a punch in the face. :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Money Mike

Gainesville Tx. Lowrider Car Show

Hosted By Down For The Crown Car Club
Saturday Sept. 26 2009
Setup Time 9:30am - 11:00am
Show Time 11:00am - 4:00pm
Location - Edison Park, Gainesville Tx 76240
Corner of Broadway Street & Elmwood Street

Car/Bike Registration $10.00 
Admission Free
For More Info - 940-902-9988/ [email protected]
[/size][/color][/font]









[/quote]


----------



## irving customz1

> Gainesville Tx. Lowrider Car Show
> 
> Hosted By Down For The Crown Car Club
> Saturday Sept. 26 2009
> Setup Time 9:30am - 11:00am
> Show Time 11:00am - 4:00pm
> Location - Edison Park, Gainesville Tx 76240
> Corner of Broadway Street & Elmwood Street
> 
> Car/Bike Registration $10.00
> Admission Free
> For More Info - 940-902-9988/ [email protected]
> [/size][/color][/font]


[/quote]
I think we can make it to this show,should be a good one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 14 2009, 08:26 PM~15082438
> *Ya i think ur rite,That bastard, he deserves a punch in the face. :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso

> Gainesville Tx. Lowrider Car Show
> 
> Hosted By Down For The Crown Car Club
> Saturday Sept. 26 2009
> Setup Time 9:30am - 11:00am
> Show Time 11:00am - 4:00pm
> Location - Edison Park, Gainesville Tx 76240
> Corner of Broadway Street & Elmwood Street
> 
> Car/Bike Registration $10.00
> Admission Free
> For More Info - 940-902-9988/ [email protected]
> [/size][/color][/font]





is there gonna be a hop ??????????????????????       
[/quote]


----------



## irving customz1

> is there gonna be a hop ??????????????????????


[/quote]
Ohhhh Yaaaaa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Win a trip for two to Las Vegas for oct 10th/12th

Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vegas (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call Chris (817) 819-3789 or me at 817-223-8328.... Anybody wants tickets I do not mind meeting up with them when I get off work


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

> ==================================


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 11:43 AM~15037926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS SHOW IS RESCHEDULED FOR NOVEMBER THE 7TH... THAT IS A SATURDAY AND MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :biggrin:  SO YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA GET IT CRUNK!!!!!! NEW FLYER COMING SOON ...THERE WILL BE A AFTER PARTY - PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 12:01 PM~15097806
> *THIS SHOW IS RESCHEDULED FOR NOVEMBER THE 7TH... THAT IS A SATURDAY AND MY BIRTHDAY!!!!!  :biggrin:   SO YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA GET IT CRUNK!!!!!! NEW FLYER COMING SOON ...THERE WILL BE A AFTER PARTY - PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED
> *


----------



## Guest

We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets.If you win and do not want the trip you can win 600 bucks. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at 
Seminary Food Store 
2708 W. Seminary Dr.
Fort Worth, Texas 76133
11:00 to 4:00
You do not have to be present to win!
All proceeds will benefit Austin Moreno the son of Ricardo Moreno who recently past away suddenly. 
For more info P.M. me or call at 817-223-8328 JOHNNY
or P.M. TEXAS MASSACRE or call 817-819-3789-Chris


----------



## irving customz1

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 07:35 AM~15150804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 06:35 AM~15150804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 06:35 AM~15150804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooooooohhhhhhhhhh yeah niggs get yalls ass to the meeting :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln

*YALL READY FOR HER AGAIN*
==============================================
TOMB RAIDER 63 HOPPER of DEATH, The first real King of the Streets.. Serving people all over the state for 3 years solid, hit'n between 71-75 inches....
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his full featured artical in LRM, it's was a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name 'Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death' was well known. Taking on all comer's and *never backing down,* rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with the 'Tomb Raider, it was pull up or shut up'.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0 

Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten... Tomb Raider was hit'n major inches 71-75... 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikuQ3N1Oax4


----------



## TechniquesOG

> Homie you forgot about me?


----------



## Homie Styln

> Homie you forgot about me?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you head up the meeting Friday?
Click to expand...


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2009, 08:49 AM~15173019
> *Can you head up the meeting Friday?
> *


----------



## Loco 61

This Friday @ 8:30 PM Get There Early If Your Going To Eat...


----------



## irving customz1

> Homie you forgot about me?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes u better be their :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> Homie you forgot about me?
> 
> 
> 
> See You Tomorrow Leonard
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> We are having 38 classes with 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies in each class
> We are also having
> *Best*
> Mural/Airbrush
> Interior
> Motor
> Paint
> Display
> Hydraulic Setup
> Airbag Setup
> Stereo System
> *Most Members Entered*
> *Farthest Driven*
> *Best of Show Trophies for*
> Bike
> Truck
> Lowrider
> Bomb
> Hotrod/Custom
> Best of Show Overall
> We also Have 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies for the Hoppers


[/quote]
TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## project 79

HOPE EVERYBODY MAKE IT TO THE GATEWAY PARK TO THE CHILL AND GRILL


----------



## project 79

WE HAVING A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS ALL GOING TO HOP THERE OTHER THAN


<span style=\'color:yellow\'>SWITCH CADDY


----------



## project 79

DONT FORGET 10 -4 -09


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 12:38 PM~15184843
> *DONT FORGET 10 -4 -09
> *


*10-4 that!*


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 25 2009, 11:39 AM~15184861
> *10-4 that!
> *


10 - 4 AND CUARENTA Y FIVE :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 12:44 PM~15184894
> *10 - 4 AND CUARENTA Y FIVE :biggrin:
> *


wwhhaat now that a *BIG 10-4*


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 25 2009, 11:49 AM~15184927
> *wwhhaat  now that a 10 - 4</span>*


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 11:35 AM~15184829
> *WE HAVING A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS ALL GOING TO HOP THERE OTHER THAN
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>JOE'S MALIBU
> 
> AND WE SHALL SEE WHO ELSE  :biggrin:*


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 12:03 PM~15185051
> *NO WAY DUDE A BIGGER 10 - 4
> *


ta gueno jotos all it is shit a hop what you got there probably be 6 or seven cars including 2 on the 15 to 30 inch range just get there yall heard good 10-04 ooooooooooo yeah snitches or not will be there :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## project 79

WHAT YALL THINK ABOUT THIS PEDAL CAR DID IT FOR MY COUSING


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 12:06 PM~15185072
> *MAYBE
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>JOE'S MALIBU
> 
> AND WE SHALL SEE WHO ELSE   :biggrin:
> *



maybe shit will be there its our event fuck the world ****** :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 12:09 PM~15185105
> *maybe shit will be there its our event fuck the world ****** :biggrin:
> *


WE HAD ALREADY TOLD VICTOR 4U2ENVY WE WERE GOING TO CHILL WITH HIM AT FORTH WORTH THIS YEAR CAUSE HE IS ALWAYS COMING TO DALLAS BUT WE TALKED ABUT HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AND HE WAS LIKE LETS DO IT AND WE ARE DOING IT


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 12:09 PM~15185105
> *maybe shit will be there its our event fuck the world ****** :biggrin:
> *


were ready for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 12:15 PM~15185152
> *were ready for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOTHING CAME OUT SIR


----------



## elpayaso

:uh:


> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 12:16 PM~15185162
> *NOTHING CAME OUT SIR
> *


thats not what i see :uh:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 12:15 PM~15185152
> *were ready for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TA GUENO YOU FIX IT JOTO


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 11:35 AM~15184829
> *WE HAVING A ROLL CALL TO SEE WHO IS ALL GOING TO HOP THERE OTHER THAN
> <span style=\'color:yellow\'>SWITCH CADDY
> *




ooooooooohhhhhhh yyeeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!












ill be there ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 12:28 PM~15185241
> *ooooooooohhhhhhh    yyeeeeeeaaahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill be there ******!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH YEAH DONT FUCK WITH PROJECT 79 = EVIL 1


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 12:31 PM~15185262
> *OH YEAH DONT FUCK WITH PROJECT 79 = EVIL 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ta gureno no porta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I will be there!!


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 12:37 PM~15185333
> * I will be there!!
> *


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 12:37 PM~15185333
> * I will be there!!
> *


already sir sounds good



we will alll be there .............








:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 02:44 PM~15185395
> *already sir sounds good
> we will alll be there .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Sep 25 2009, 01:30 PM~15184787
> *HOPE EVERYBODY MAKE IT TO THE GATEWAY PARK TO THE CHILL AND GRILL
> *


----------



## 88mazda

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Sep 25 2009, 01:44 PM~15185395
> *already sir sounds good
> we will alll be there .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


will be there tooo


----------



## Homie Styln

Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..










steering wheel horn cap..


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 25 2009, 10:59 PM~15189392
> *Engraving work that my homie Ricardo did for me, he's good and he's quick and reasonably priced..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steering wheel horn cap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog

Gowt daymb he gets down John


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## Money Mike

I went to the Gainesville Car Show today and they had a pretty good turnout, It was hosted by Down For The Crown C.C. Here's a few pics that I took


----------



## Money Mike

http://i33.tinypic.com[IMG]
[img]http://i35.tinypic.com/2rna153.jpg


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## Money Mike

:biggrin: And just in case you ain't got insurance on your ride Holla at my girl Maria at State Farm Insurance in Gainesville. She'll getcha hooked up FO SHO  </span>


----------



## Homie Styln

Nice pic's.. Glad we had some people go to the Gainsville show.. Any pic's from the people who went Waco???


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 27 2009, 10:39 AM~15198817
> *Nice pic's.. Glad we had some people go to the Gainsville show.. Any pic's from the people who went Waco???
> *


x2


----------



## Texas Massacre

Thanks for the support at the show guys.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 09:58 PM~15202098
> *Thanks for the support at the show guys.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 27 2009, 08:08 PM~15202192
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thank you for all the help tell your dad too!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 10:53 PM~15202771
> *Thank you for all the help tell your dad too!
> *



:biggrin: *WELCOME! & I'LL TELL HIM TOMORROW CUZ HE WENT TO THE STATE FAIR AFTER THE SHOW AND HE IS FEELIN GOOD RIGHT NOW LOL DAMN MILLER LITE*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 12:07 AM~15203643
> *:biggrin: CUZ HE A LIGHTWEIGHT LIKE YOU!!!!</span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2009, 07:29 AM~15205149
> *<span style=\'colorINK\'>STFU!!! I WASNT TALKING TO YOU ****!*


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817

_ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!_


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 28 2009, 02:26 PM~15208342
> *ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Video Luna


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 27 2009, 12:39 PM~15198817
> *Nice pic's.. Glad we had some people go to the Gainsville show.. Any pic's from the people who went Waco???
> *


I'll Post Some Up Tonight Or Tomorrow Night... Just Been Alittle Busy...


----------



## Loco 61

1966 2 Door Impala $1200

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1395043846.html


1966 Impala 2dr $1000

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1396190706.html


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.homiesradio.com/videochat.html


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 04:24 PM~15209429
> *http://www.homiesradio.com/videochat.html
> *


 :0 


:uh: 


:angry: 



:twak:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## project 79

how is everybody doing on the funk and tarrant county today


----------



## elpayaso

TA GUENO J***


----------



## elpayaso

WWWWWHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT???????????????/


----------



## Loco 61

Whats Up People ????? You Hurt My Head Isela With That Stick.... Ooouch!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 10:39 AM~15217164
> *Whats Up People ?????  You Hurt My Head Isela  With That Stick.... Ooouch!
> *


  *DONT CRY :tears: :tears: *


----------



## Loco 61

Dates October 2, 3 & 4, 2009 
Venue Texas Motor Speedway, Fort Worth, TX 
Local Info TMS: (817) 215-8500 www.texasmotorspeedway.com 
Hours Friday, October 2: 8am to 5pm
Saturday, October 3: 8am to 5pm
Sunday, October 4: 8am to 3pm 
Features • Over 1,500 Rods, Customs, Classics, Muscle Cars and Trucks thru '72.
• Vendor & Manufacturer Exhibits • Goodgals Gallery • Model Car & Pedal Car Show
• Swap Meet & Cars for Sale Corral • Goodguys Street Challenge AutoCross

Street Challenge AutoCross will be held: 
Friday 9am - Noon & 1pm - 4pm
Saturday 9am - Noon & 1pm - 4pm

Special Awards: 
2009 Truck of the Year Early and Late Finalist, 2009 Muscle Car of the Year Finalist, 2009 Muscle Machine of the Year Finalist, Gazette Pick, Goodguys Fab 5, Street Rodder Top 100 Event & Goodguys Builder's Choice Awards

Special Parking Areas: Sat 8am-2pm
Homebuilt Heaven, Mighty Muscle ('55-'72), Goodguys Builder's Choice, Trick Truck Corral, Suede & Chrome and Ya Gotta Drive 'em


Event Scooters will provide the scooter rental service for this event. You can make reservations by calling 567-674-8729 or log onto the web at http://www.eventscooters.com 


REMINDER: No Golf Carts or Motorized Conveyances allowed! (exceptions made for disabled participants with single person conveyances only!)
No Pets, Cans or Bottles allowed on grounds. No Bikes, Scooters or Skates. 
Admission General: $17 
Kids (7-12): $6 
6 and Under: Free 
Parking: 
Free


----------



## Homie Styln

Here's some pic's that I took at the KLIQUE 45th anniversary party...

Joe from LATIN LORDS and myself (lil John)

Robert Martinez - his brother Arther (aka ****** Art, Bernard and Lil John
former KLIQUE & NEW WAVE members


Glen Togo - Robert Martinez - lil John- NEW WAVE - KLIQUE member


Touché - Bernard - Jose - Arther


KLIQUE ELA OG former members


----------



## Homie Styln

Robert Martinez


Lil John & Bernard


Sal - Lil John - Joe (latin Lords) my son John Jr in the background


Arther, his grand son - Sal - Lil John - Joe (Latin Lords) my son John Jr


OG KLIQUE ELA former members & Joe Latin Lords


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 30 2009, 02:43 AM~15225820
> *Robert Martinez
> 
> 
> Lil John & Bernard
> 
> 
> Sal - Lil John - Joe (latin Lords) my son John Jr in the background
> 
> 
> Arther, his grand son - Sal - Lil John - Joe (Latin Lords) my son John Jr
> 
> 
> OG KLIQUE ELA former members & Joe Latin Lords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 30 2009, 02:43 AM~15225820
> *Robert Martinez
> 
> 
> Lil John & Bernard
> 
> 
> Sal - Lil John - Joe (latin Lords) my son John Jr in the background
> 
> 
> Arther, his grand son - Sal - Lil John - Joe (Latin Lords) my son John Jr
> 
> 
> OG KLIQUE ELA former members & Joe Latin Lords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 30 2009, 02:43 AM~15225820
> *Robert Martinez
> 
> 
> Lil John & Bernard
> 
> 
> Sal - Lil John - Joe (latin Lords) my son John Jr in the background
> 
> 
> Arther, his grand son - Sal - Lil John - Joe (Latin Lords) my son John Jr
> 
> 
> OG KLIQUE ELA former members & Joe Latin Lords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Continues On Next Page


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ULC 

TTT_


----------



## project 79

be there in a lil i'm getting my kids ready :biggrin: and tell venom65 to shut his lip :0


----------



## project 79

here yall go
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=502211


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 4 2009, 11:11 AM~15263224
> *be there in a lil i'm getting my kids ready :biggrin: and tell venom65 to shut his lip :0
> *


_ORALE  K, I'LL TELL 'EM & I'LL PUNCH U IN DA FACE WHEN I SEE YOU LATER :0 :cheesy:  _


----------



## project 79

your crazy women dont forget i am like speedy gonzales fast women :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 4 2009, 11:17 AM~15263259
> *your crazy women dont forget i am like speedy gonzales fast women :0  :biggrin:
> *


_LMAO & I'M SCARED hno: :uh: :tongue: HURRY UP & GET FORT WORTH LOCO :biggrin: _


----------



## Loco 61

SWEET*LIL*V[/i]@Oct 4 2009 said:


> [/b]


 :scrutinize:


----------



## project 79

good turn out today guys


----------



## BlazinLow89

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 4 2009, 10:33 PM~15268391
> *good turn out today guys
> *




had a good time!!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Oct 5 2009, 10:21 AM~15271580
> *had a good time!!! :biggrin:
> *


  x2


----------



## TechniquesOG

MEETING THIS FRIDAY........ ALEX HIT ME BACK I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM JOHN

I WAS WITH THE VFW IN FT WORTH AND I MAY HAVE A HALL FOR THE ULC TO USE.... CHAT ABOUT IT THIS FRIDAY


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 5 2009, 10:49 AM~15271918
> *MEETING THIS FRIDAY........ ALEX HIT ME BACK I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM JOHN
> 
> I WAS WITH THE VFW IN FT WORTH AND I MAY HAVE A HALL FOR THE ULC TO USE.... CHAT ABOUT IT THIS FRIDAY
> *


dont forget guys meeting this friday  i guess there is a hall for something going on here soon :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 5 2009, 12:49 PM~15271918
> *MEETING THIS FRIDAY........ ALEX HIT ME BACK I HAVEN'T HEARD FROM JOHN
> 
> I WAS WITH THE VFW IN FT WORTH AND I MAY HAVE A HALL FOR THE ULC TO USE.... CHAT ABOUT IT THIS FRIDAY
> *


Sounds Good Leonard


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15272054
> *Sounds Good Leonard
> *


Kool remind me again Friday been so busy at work and school


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!! 
DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED 
TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR 
THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!! *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 5 2009, 06:55 PM~15276530
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
> IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
> 5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!!
> DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED
> TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
> HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR
> THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
> ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
> ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: PM sent


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 11:01 AM~15272054
> *Sounds Good Leonard
> *



*Pass the word MEETING FRIDAY... WE NEED EVERYONE THERE THAT IS NOT IN VEGAS...*


----------



## Loco 61

Also Going Down This Weekend in Vegas... :0


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

To all, I'm in Vegas for the super show, meeting up with people from my old car club... Who ever comes into town give my a ring and we'll have a drink..

Leonard and Alex will be running the meeting.. I really want to have a ULC Christmas party, so put some ideas together.. 
Just to let everyone know I'm planning on having my own Christmas party at my house, all are invited. I'll get beck to everyone on the date...

Thx to all who came out for the picnic last Sunday on a rainey day... 

Like I said I'm in Vegas so anyone in town give me call..

Homie John 817-368-1648...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15301357
> *Looking for seatbelts for a Monte Carlo G Body. Blue or silver. Please PM Me if you have them
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

Meeting tonight ..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 7 2009, 09:50 PM~15299035
> *To all, I'm in Vegas for the super show, meeting up with people from my old car club... Who ever comes into town give my a ring and we'll have a drink..
> 
> Leonard and Alex will be running the meeting.. I really want to have a ULC Christmas party, so put some ideas together..
> Just to let everyone know I'm planning on having my own Christmas party at my house, all are invited. I'll get beck to everyone on the date...
> 
> Thx to all who came out for the picnic last Sunday on a rainey day...
> 
> Like I said I'm in Vegas so anyone in town give me call..
> 
> Homie John 817-368-1648...
> *



THE ULC Party John House .. lol


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 9 2009, 11:05 AM~15311128
> *THE ULC Party John House .. lol
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln

> =======================================
> 
> Hope to hear there's a good turn out for this meeting....


----------



## TechniquesOG

Good meeting peeps thanks to all who came out as we get closer to closing this year let us finish with a bang, We have to make a decision next meeting what the ULC is going to do for Xmas Dance / Party ?

George is going to get back with me as he talked about Majestics DFW is have a Dance Dec 5, so we want to support this event and the Toy drive in which Majestics DFW have hosted for the pass 3 years, So there is allot of thing coming

*Much More Oct / Nov*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 10 2009, 10:26 AM~15318977
> *Good meeting peeps thanks to all who came out as we get closer to closing this year let us finish with a bang, We have to make a decision next meeting what the ULC is going to do for Xmas Dance / Party ?
> 
> George is going to get back with me as he talked about Majestics DFW is have a Dance Dec 5,  so we want to support this event and the Toy drive in which Majestics DFW have hosted for the pass 3 years, So there is allot of thing coming
> 
> Much More Oct / Nov
> *


===========================================

Good job Leonard, looks like we have a lot of good stuff to talk about at the next meeting..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2009, 02:37 PM~15320380
> *===========================================
> 
> Good job Leonard, looks like we have a lot of good stuff to talk about at the next meeting..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 9 2009, 09:05 AM~15311128
> *THE ULC Party John House .. lol
> *


Alrite were thier,I will call the Amber alert system to let the nation know the party is at Homie Johns house.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 9 2009, 10:05 AM~15311128
> *THE ULC Party John House .. lol
> *


Please don't confuse this, my Christmas party is my wife & my own party NOT the ULC party..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 13 2009, 12:03 AM~15338176
> *Please don't confuse this, my Christmas party is my wife & my own party NOT the ULC party..
> *


_:yes:  

THE CONFUSION WILL COME AFTER EVERYONE HAS A FEW DRINKS...IT'S GONNA BE ON LIKE DONKEY KONG...CAN'T WAIT :biggrin: _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by [I_@~
> *SCREW THE AMBER ALERT, CALL GOD CUZ THE DEVIL'S GONNA BE IN THE CASA :0 hno:  [/i]*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_PICS @ LRM CAR SHOW COMIN' _


----------



## Homie Styln

Pic's from Vegas super show.. Hang'n with some OG friends of mine: 
Joe Latin Lords - Lil John NEW WAVE - Lil Jesse Imperials..



Vegas...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15371227
> *PICS @ LRM CAR SHOW COMIN'
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 15 2009, 10:15 PM~15373725
> *Pic's from Vegas super show.. Hang'n with some OG friends of mine:
> Joe Latin Lords - Lil John NEW WAVE - Lil Jesse Imperials..
> 
> 
> 
> Vegas...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Clash of The Customs At Lodge Building 2115 Belle Ave North Fort Worth
This Sunday October 18th


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 07:07 PM~15382205
> *Clash of The Customs At Lodge Building 2115 Belle Ave North Fort Worth
> This Sunday  October 18th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what time?


----------



## TechniquesOG

*ULC
I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting*


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 17 2009, 08:20 PM~15389841
> *ULC
> I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Chrismas fest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 12:40 AM~15391218
> *:0  :0  :0 Chrismas fest :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 18 2009, 02:40 AM~15391218
> *:0  :0  :0 Christmas fest :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 17 2009, 10:20 PM~15389841
> *ULC
> I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker

ULC WE NEED TO HOP OUR STREET RIDES AT THE TORRES SHOW


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 04:10 PM~15424478
> *ULC WE NEED TO HOP OUR STREET RIDES AT THE TORRES SHOW
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 03:10 PM~15424478
> *ULC WE NEED TO HOP OUR STREET RIDES AT THE TORRES SHOW
> *


Count me in bro!


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Oct 21 2009, 02:10 PM~15424478
> *ULC WE NEED TO HOP OUR STREET RIDES AT THE TORRES SHOW
> *


X2 come on down guys represent ur clubs or shops and have a good time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 21 2009, 09:52 PM~15430063
> *Count me in bro!
> *


I knew u would be one of the first to say "lets do this",u been waitin for this one havnt u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ?


----------



## TopCopOG

*ULC MEETING OCT 23RD WE NEED EVERYONE THERE....*


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 9-lives

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!! 
DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED 
TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR 
THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!! *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 22 2009, 10:53 AM~15433220
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
> IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
> 5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!!
> DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED
> TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
> HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR
> THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
> ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
> ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet...! Bro Can You Come To Tomorrow Nights ULC Meeting?


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 22 2009, 12:40 AM~15431129
> *I knew u would be one of the first to say "lets do this",u been waitin for this one havnt u :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ?
> *


oh yes!!!!!! lol....


----------



## TX86cutty817

im posting this for my cuz joe from bajitos he is selling his 1969 chevy caprice for $10,000 or o.b.o it is all O.G it has factory a/c and heat, no rips in the interior, also rare 396 motor, very nice and og hit him up for any more info and pics if u wish call him 817 655 0641 also taking trades!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## Loco 61

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 22 2009, 04:17 PM~15437264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 22 2009, 09:35 AM~15433659
> *oh yes!!!!!! lol....
> *


R U gona be at the ULC meetin on friday?


----------



## 817Lowrider

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> ==================================
> 
> Please let's get as many people as possible to come out to the meeting...
> If you know people who don't have internet please let them know about tonites meeting..


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Oct 23 2009, 12:16 PM~15446141-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81.7.TX.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 23 2009, 10:18 AM~15444639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ==================================
> 
> Please let's get as many people as possible to come out to the meeting...
> If you know people who don't have internet please let them know about tonites meeting..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:yes:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## TechniquesOG

7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108




*We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....*


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 25 2009, 01:17 PM~15460780
> *7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108
> We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :loco: TOO FAR WEST HOMIE!!!!!! I THINK ME AND JOHN DRIVE FAR ENOUGH TO MAKE THE MEETINGS... JUST OSO'S 2 CENTS...


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 25 2009, 12:17 PM~15460780
> *7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108
> We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....
> *


What's the name of that location


----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15460780
> *7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108
> We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....
> *


Is it a bar or a place to eat??? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HEY GUYS...SAW THE FINAL CUT OF THE VIDEO *"STAR ON THE MAP"* FROM PANCHO TNT & JUAN JOHNSON...LOOKS NICE! :biggrin: 

ITS NOT ON YOUTUBE JUST YET BUT I'LL LET YALL KNOW WHEN! 

IT WILL BE ON MTV3 FRIDAY NITE/SATURDAY MORNING 2AM...ONLY TIME DALLAS MTV3 GETS A SLOT...SO WHO KNOWS HOW IT WILL GO FROM THERE...HE IS WORKING ON GETTING IT ON HOMIES NATION TV & DMX TV...HIS OTHER VIDEO HAS BEEN ON THERE BEFORE. A LOT OF THE CLIPS HE GOT FROM THE DAY OF THE MAJESTICS BENEFIT ARE NOT ON THERE LIKE THE GROUP SHOTS BUT THEY DID USE FEW CARS AND THE MOTORCYCLE BURNOUT! SO IF U AINT TOO DRUNK FRIDAY NITE...CHECK IT OUT OR RECORD IT...AS SOON AS THEY PUT IT ON YOUTUBE I'LL POST IT UP....THX TO THOSE THAT HELPED OUT! BIG THX TO MAJESTICS FOR LETTING THEM FILM AT THE BENEFIT!  


AT&T U-verse - Dallas - Channel 506
AT&T U-verse - Dallas - Channel 3505
DirecTV - Dallas-Fort Worth - Channel 416
Charter Communications - Fort Worth - Channel 227
DISH Latino - Channel 872

MAIN CAR OF THE VIDEO: 

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/6/l_8bdde845aa51439096299b6939e97037.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



:thumbsup: 

HIS OTHER VIDEO:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 25 2009, 01:17 PM~15460780
> *7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108
> We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....
> *


I think this is out of the way from most fort worth riders. most of us are coming from the North and the South. That far west is almost completely out of the way.


----------



## TechniquesOG

7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108


*We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....*



> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 25 2009, 07:02 PM~15463279-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :loco:  TOO FAR WEST HOMIE!!!!!! I THINK ME AND JOHN DRIVE FAR ENOUGH TO MAKE THE MEETINGS... JUST OSO'S 2 CENTS...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by irving [email protected] 25 2009, 09:32 PM~15465068
> *Is it a bar or a place to eat??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 10:52 PM~15477879
> *I think this is out of the way from most Fort Worth riders. Most of us are coming from the North and the South. That far west is almost completely out of the way.
> *


Come on Homies :biggrin: this is no farther then Anthony from the 30 fwy coming west then north on 35 to Meacham Blvd same distance only west rather then north, this is still in Ft Worth back yard, As for food it not like a restaurant but they can have food cuz it’s a VFW… Me and John and George talked about it , I’m just throwing it out there cuz we are on a time hack at Antony’s we have to be out by 10 pm, I say then we bring this to a vote at the next ULC meeting the last thing we don’t want is to be on a time table and we rush the meeting unless some can find another place so we don’t rush R meetings.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 27 2009, 08:43 AM~15479254
> *7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108
> We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....
> Come on Homies  :biggrin: this is no farther then Anthony from the 30 fwy coming west then north on 35 to Meacham Blvd same distance only west rather then north, this is still in Ft Worth back yard, As for food it not like a restaurant but they can have food cuz it’s a VFW… Me and John and George talked about it , I’m just throwing it out there cuz we are on a time hack at Antony’s we have to be out by 10 pm,  I say then we bring this to a vote at the next ULC meeting the last thing we don’t want is to be on a time table and we rush the meeting unless some can find another place so we don’t rush R meetings.
> *


A VFW IS A GOOD SUGGESTION... I THINK ALL THE RESTRAUNTS HAVE TOO MANY DISTRACTIONS. THE FOOD, WAITRESSES AND OTHER CUSTOMERS... I THINK WE CAN FIND A BAR ( :biggrin: ) OR A VFW WHO WILL LOVE TO ACCOMODATE US... I ONCE SUGGESTED THE TWILIGHT, I KNOW SOMEONE KNOWS THE OWNERS. ALSO THERE HAS TO BE A VFW CLOSER TO THE MIDDLE OF TARRANT COUNTY... JUST MY 2 CENTS... MAKE IT AS FAIR AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE... I AINT GONNA LIE... I LIVE IN SOUNTH ARLINGTON, AND ANTHONYS PLACE IS FAR FOR ME


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 25 2009, 01:17 PM~15460780
> *7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement, TX 76108
> We are possible moving the next ULC meeting to this place will know more this week so we can get the word out....
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 27 2009, 09:42 AM~15480556
> *A VFW IS A GOOD SUGGESTION... I THINK ALL THE RESTRAUNTS HAVE TOO MANY DISTRACTIONS. THE FOOD, WAITRESSES AND OTHER CUSTOMERS... I THINK WE CAN FIND A BAR ( :biggrin: )  OR A VFW WHO WILL LOVE TO ACCOMODATE US... I ONCE SUGGESTED THE TWILIGHT, I KNOW SOMEONE KNOWS THE OWNERS. ALSO THERE HAS TO BE A VFW CLOSER TO THE MIDDLE OF TARRANT COUNTY... JUST MY 2 CENTS... MAKE IT AS FAIR AS POSSIBLE FOR EVERYONE... I AINT GONNA LIE... I LIVE IN SOUNTH ARLINGTON, AND ANTHONYS PLACE IS FAR FOR ME
> *


Let just try this VFW once and if it dont work then we find another place !!! Well I'm trying to work it home with this one and they are willing to accomodate us and to use their hall if the ULC wants to do someting there can't get any better then that  But I hear you and I feel your pain after years of me going to Dallas for the ULA meeting I know the drive shit I wouldn't even get home until some time after midnight and it was a killer. Just try to help the ULC that it !!!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 27 2009, 01:35 PM~15482133
> *Let just try this VFW once and if it dont work then we find another place !!! Well I'm trying to work it home with this one and they are willing to accomodate us and to use their hall if the ULC wants to do someting there can't get any better then that    But I hear you and I feel your pain after years of me going to Dallas for the ULA meeting I know the drive shit I wouldn't even get home until some time after midnight and it was a killer. Just try to help the ULC that it !!!
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 27 2009, 02:35 PM~15482133
> *Let just try this VFW once and if it dont work then we find another place !!! Well I'm trying to work it home with this one and they are willing to accomodate us and to use their hall if the ULC wants to do someting there can't get any better then that    But I hear you and I feel your pain after years of me going to Dallas for the ULA meeting I know the drive shit I wouldn't even get home until some time after midnight and it was a killer. Just try to help the ULC that it !!!
> *


I UNDERSTAND THAT TOO HOMIE... I'M GONNA JUST HAVE TO START ALTERNATING MEETINGS I GO TO... CUZ LIKE YOU SAID THE DRIVE IS A BITCH FOR ME... BUT I DRIVE IT TO THE ULA AND THE ULC... IM STUCK IN THE MIDDLE... ULA IS ACTUALY FARTHER... IM GONNA GO REGARDLESS  BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE, SHOULD BE MADE EASIER ON EVERYONE... VOTE SHOULD BE BROUGHT UP AT THE MEETING THO... NOT JUST 2 OR 3 PEOPLE.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 27 2009, 03:15 PM~15482521
> *
> *


SUP SHOE?? READY FOR SUNDAY!?!?!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 27 2009, 02:23 PM~15482567
> *I UNDERSTAND THAT TOO HOMIE... I'M GONNA JUST HAVE TO START ALTERNATING MEETINGS I GO TO... CUZ LIKE YOU SAID THE DRIVE IS A BITCH FOR ME... BUT I DRIVE IT TO THE ULA AND THE ULC... IM STUCK IN THE MIDDLE... ULA IS ACTUALY FARTHER... IM GONNA GO REGARDLESS   BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE, SHOULD BE MADE EASIER ON EVERYONE...
> *


 I hear u OSO I'm drive'n from Grapevine (ULC) just needs to find a Permanent Place. This will be the 3rd place and hopefully the last place we move to. And if they let us do other functions there thats even better. just my .02


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 27 2009, 02:29 PM~15482607
> *SUP SHOE?? READY FOR SUNDAY!?!?!
> *


alot of heavy hitters coming to town... hop is going to be good


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 27 2009, 03:44 PM~15482724
> *alot of heavy hitters coming to town... hop is going to be good
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Chi-Town boi




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_ !_


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## 817Lowrider

We need to vote before we move.


----------



## Homie Styln

I did a calculation for both locations.. I take the blame for not bringing the move up at the meeting. We can no longer have meetings where we are under strick time restraints... 

If anyone has an issue with this please do not post it here contact me so we can talk it through:
Homie John 469-735-0502

From my address to VFW Hall

Starting Location
Arlington, TX 76012 Ending Location
7501 Wyatt Dr 
White Settlement, TX 76108-2537 Estimates: 25 minutes / 20.98 miles 

From my address to Anthony's Place

Starting Location
Arlington, TX 76012 Ending Location
2400 Meacham Blvd 
Fort Worth, TX 76106-2319 Estimates: 21 minutes / 17.79 miles


----------



## irving customz1

Just tell me were to drive to and were thier :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 27 2009, 07:32 PM~15486477
> * !
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 28 2009, 09:03 AM~15490593
> *
> 
> Homies just to give you an idea how they wanted to accommodate us they though we where coming this last meeting and they went out of there way to ice down Permanent Place. :biggrin:*


 :0   :biggrin:


----------



## lowriviera

Guess it can't hurt to try something new. We'll be dropping by to check it out.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@Oct 28 2009, 09:28 AM~15490779
> *Guess it can't hurt to try something new. We'll be dropping by to check it out.
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Its Almost The Same Distance For Me Lets Try The New Location Out. I Know They Don’t Have A Time Limit That’s A Good Thing.. We Can Kick There All Night And If The Meeting Takes A Little Longer We Don’t Have To Be Rushing It.. Anyone Need A Ride Let Me Know….


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 27 2009, 01:23 PM~15482567
> *I UNDERSTAND THAT TOO HOMIE... I'M GONNA JUST HAVE TO START ALTERNATING MEETINGS I GO TO... CUZ LIKE YOU SAID THE DRIVE IS A BITCH FOR ME... BUT I DRIVE IT TO THE ULA AND THE ULC... IM STUCK IN THE MIDDLE... ULA IS ACTUALY FARTHER... IM GONNA GO REGARDLESS   BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE, SHOULD BE MADE EASIER ON EVERYONE... VOTE SHOULD BE BROUGHT UP AT THE MEETING THO... NOT JUST 2 OR 3 PEOPLE.
> *


  

Homies just to give you an idea how they wanted to accommodate us, they thought we where coming this last meeting and they went out of there way to ice down corona's, bud light and much more and made food cuz we had a miscommunication and no ULC and I made my apologize for my lack of communication between me and them but they are willing to give us a place..... But like John said let chat about this at the next meeting just keep in mind they are willing to let come there on the Nov 6th and do the same thing ice beer make food and allow us to use there hall for anything we want.. It just an open invention.

I've lived in Ft Worth for 10 year and until the birth of the ULC driving to the ULA meeting was just the way it was and to get involved so I hear you all on moving the ULC meeting's... Like SHOELACES said just needs to find a Permanent Place. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 09:19 AM~15491701
> *Its Almost The Same Distance  For  Me Lets Try The New Location Out.  I Know They Don’t Have A Time Limit  That’s A Good Thing.. We Can Kick There All Night And If The Meeting Takes A Little Longer We Don’t Have To Be Rushing It.. Anyone Need A Ride Let Me Know….
> *



just let me know homies and I will set it up for us !!! *Click the Link below*

VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement TX 76108..... Near Lockheed Martin


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 10:19 AM~15491701
> *Its Almost The Same Distance  For  Me Lets Try The New Location Out.  I Know They Don’t Have A Time Limit  That’s A Good Thing.. We Can Kick There All Night And If The Meeting Takes A Little Longer We Don’t Have To Be Rushing It.. Anyone Need A Ride Let Me Know….
> *



what time u pick'n me up at? :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 27 2009, 10:47 PM~15488996
> *I did a calculation for both locations.. I take the blame for not bringing the move up at the meeting. We can no longer have meetings where we are under strick time restraints...
> 
> If anyone has an issue with this please do not post it here contact me so we can talk it through:
> Homie John 469-735-0502
> 
> From my address to VFW Hall
> 
> Starting Location
> Arlington, TX 76012    Ending Location
> 7501 Wyatt Dr
> White Settlement, TX 76108-2537 Estimates: 25 minutes  /  20.98 miles
> 
> From my address to Anthony's Place
> 
> Starting Location
> Arlington, TX 76012    Ending Location
> 2400 Meacham Blvd
> Fort Worth, TX 76106-2319  Estimates: 21 minutes  /  17.79 miles
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 28 2009, 12:33 PM~15492297
> *what time u pick'n me up at? :biggrin:
> *


X2... ME TOO..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 28 2009, 11:33 AM~15492297
> *what time u pick'n me up at? :biggrin:
> *


I'll pick you (Shoelaces), David & Oso up in my Eclipse; you guys will have to fight for the front seat.. Good luck to the winner.. I'll pick you's up at Anthony's place at 7:30 sharp...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

The good thing is we can hang out inside, instead of having to go outside. I have found myself along with others talking about events and other stuff outside. As the weather changes I would prefer to be inside when it's cold or hot.. They also have a full bar and pool tables and hot dogs and hamburgers, so we could chill inside and talk and not worry about the weather or being asked to leave, the palce is open until 1am... This appears to work better for us, we will meet at the new location for our next meeting and take a vote on moving there permanently..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

Wuts up homies and ULC family


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 28 2009, 11:24 AM~15492827
> *X2... ME TOO..
> *


X3 HERE .. SINCE I'VE STOP DJING ON WEEKENDS ..I'M GONNA MAKE 
ARRANGEMENTS TO SHOW HOMIES !!


----------



## theoso8




----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2009, 12:47 PM~15493540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HOPE TO SEE FUNKY TOWN REP DA TARRANT COUNTY !!!


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@Oct 28 2009, 08:28 AM~15490779
> *Guess it can't hurt to try something new. We'll be dropping by to check it out.
> *


What's up joe


----------



## 9-lives

CHECK OUT myxtremeradio.net HOMIES ....JAMMIN TO THE XTREME !!


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2009, 11:51 AM~15493577
> *HOPE TO SEE FUNKY TOWN REP DA TARRANT COUNTY !!!
> *


I WILL BE THERE 4 SHO


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, $Rollin Rich$ 82


:wave: sup fool!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 08:09 PM~15498905
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> :wave: sup fool!
> *


SUP


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 28 2009, 11:17 PM~15499032
> *SUP
> *



not much...ready for the weekend!!!


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 28 2009, 10:33 AM~15492297
> *what time u pick'n me up at? :biggrin:
> *


We need to get like a 15 passenger van or mini bus and pick everbody up fuk it.Shoe will be the driver he can start pickin people up about five and by 8 everyone should be on the bus !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 27 2009, 12:23 PM~15482567-->
> 
> 
> 
> I UNDERSTAND THAT TOO HOMIE... I'M GONNA JUST HAVE TO START ALTERNATING MEETINGS I GO TO... CUZ LIKE YOU SAID THE DRIVE IS A BITCH FOR ME... BUT I DRIVE IT TO THE ULA AND THE ULC... IM STUCK IN THE MIDDLE... ULA IS ACTUALY FARTHER... IM GONNA GO REGARDLESS   BUT LIKE I SAID BEFORE, SHOULD BE MADE EASIER ON EVERYONE... VOTE SHOULD BE BROUGHT UP AT THE MEETING THO... NOT JUST 2 OR 3 PEOPLE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:29 AM~15491784
> *just let me know homies and I will set it up for us !!!  Click the Link below
> 
> VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement TX 76108.....  Near Lockheed Martin
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 28 2009, 10:51 AM~15493062
> *I'll pick you (Shoelaces), David & Oso  up in my Eclipse; you guys will have to fight for the front seat.. Good luck to the winner.. I'll pick you's up at Anthony's place at 7:30 sharp...   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The good thing is we can hang out inside, instead of having to go outside. I have found myself along with others talking about events and other stuff outside. As the weather changes I would prefer to be inside when it's cold or hot.. They also have a full bar and pool tables and hot dogs and hamburgers, so we could chill inside and talk  and not worry about the weather or being asked to leave, the palce is open until 1am... This appears to work better for us, we will meet at the new location for our next meeting and take a vote on moving there permanently..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TechniquesOG_@Oct 28 2009, 08:24 AM~15491747
> *
> 
> Homies just to give you an idea how they wanted to accommodate us, they thought we where coming this last meeting and they went out of there way to ice down corona's, bud light and much more and made food cuz we had a miscommunication and no ULC and I made my apologize for my lack of communication between me and them but they are willing to give us a place..... But like John said let chat about this at the next meeting just keep in mind they are willing to let come there on the Nov 6th and do the same thing ice beer make food and allow us to use there hall for anything we want.. It just an open invention.
> 
> I've lived in Ft Worth for 10 year and until the birth of the ULC driving to the ULA meeting was just the way it was and to get involved so I hear you all on moving the ULC meeting's... Like SHOELACES said just needs to find a Permanent Place. :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STATION X

REP UR CLUB [url='http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=504472&hl=']http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=504472&hl=[/url]


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2009, 01:51 PM~15493062
> *I'll pick you (Shoelaces), David & Oso  up in my Eclipse; you guys will have to fight for the front seat.. Good luck to the winner.. I'll pick you's up at Anthony's place at 7:30 sharp...   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The good thing is we can hang out inside, instead of having to go outside. I have found myself along with others talking about events and other stuff outside. As the weather changes I would prefer to be inside when it's cold or hot.. They also have a full bar and pool tables and hot dogs and hamburgers, so we could chill inside and talk  and not worry about the weather or being asked to leave, the palce is open until 1am... This appears to work better for us, we will meet at the new location for our next meeting and take a vote on moving there permanently..
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 29 2009, 02:07 AM~15500858
> *We need to get like a 15 passenger van or mini bus and pick everbody up fuk it.Shoe will be the driver he can start pickin people up about five and by 8 everyone should be on the bus !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9-lives

_WELCOMING ALL MEMBERS AND FAMILY TO THE 5TH ANNUAL HALLLOWEEN FREAK FEST..... MAKING IT FUN FOR THE KIDS,SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CANDY THROWOUT @ 9PM !!! NEED MORE INFO,CALL 9-LIVES 214-518-3522 _


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 28 2009, 11:07 PM~15498868
> *I WILL BE THERE 4 SHO
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!! WHERE YOU BEEN??? AND YOUR CUZZIN?? AINT SEEN YALL HOMIES IN AWHILE


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 28 2009, 11:24 PM~15499152
> *not much...ready for the weekend!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2009, 09:54 AM~15502241
> *:0
> *


SUP WEY!!??!! :angry: WHERES MY STONES AT???


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2009, 09:54 AM~15502244
> *SUP WEY!!??!! :angry: WHERES MY STONES AT???
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2009, 01:02 PM~15493151
> *X3 HERE .. SINCE I'VE STOP DJING ON WEEKENDS ..I'M GONNA MAKE
> ARRANGEMENTS TO SHOW HOMIES !!
> *


I only have enough room for 4 people but I can bring a rope and drag your ass to the meeting.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives

_HOPE WE HAVE THE SUPPORT 
FROM ALL PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY .... 
ONE OF OUR DLR MEMBER,STEVEN G.
THE TATTOO ARTIST, HAS LOST HIS POPS 
YESTERDAY NITE TO ILLNESS.... 

WITH THIS ON OUR MINDS AND THE THOUGHT OF HELPING 
OUR BROTHER,WE ASK THAT YOU JOIN US AT THE 
HALLOWEEN BASH TO DONATE WHATEVER THAT CAN BE 
SO THAT WE CAN HELP HIM IN ANYWAY POSSIBLE..... WE WILL 
MAKE PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO BE MADE AND TURN OVER THE REST
TO HIS FAMILY WHO ARE IN PAIN OF THE LOST ........

THANKS 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS _


----------



## Homie Styln

> _WELCOMING ALL MEMBERS AND FAMILY TO THE 5TH ANNUAL HALLLOWEEN FREAK FEST..... MAKING IT FUN FOR THE KIDS,SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CANDY THROWOUT @ 9PM !!! NEED MORE INFO,CALL 9-LIVES 214-518-3522 _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hope to see everyone at this event with me.. Dallas Lowriders have been with us from the beginning so let's show'em some love.. Gaberial aka Big G just came home last week and is now head of Dallas Lowriders, he has asked for the ULC's full support and he will ensure that Dallas Lowriders will continue to support the ULC..
> 
> I hope to see everyone at the Torrez Empire show this Sunday. Weather is supposed to clear up by Sunday, clear, cool; high 69...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@Oct 28 2009, 08:28 AM~15490779
> *Guess it can't hurt to try something new. We'll be dropping by to check it out.
> *


Cool homie, we need all the lowriders who are down to make things better for the lowrider community in Ft Worth... The year is winding down and were gonna have some good things going on before year end so please come join us and let's get ready to put some really big stuff together for 2010... 

I would like to see all the car clubs think about having a picinc next year or for mulitble clubs to get together and have one...

The ULC as an organization would will also be putting together picnic..
Easter picinc for sure but we'll talk about others..

Let get chill'n in Trinity park going this next year.. Bajitos is already do'n this so let's join them there... 

If you have any questions please contact me: 469-735-0502 Homie John

ULC 2010


----------



## TX86cutty817

What up homies


----------



## 9-lives

_HOPE WE HAVE THE SUPPORT 
FROM ALL PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER INDUSTRY .... 
ONE OF OUR DLR MEMBER,STEVEN G.
THE TATTOO ARTIST, HAS LOST HIS POPS 
YESTERDAY NITE TO ILLNESS.... 

WITH THIS ON OUR MINDS AND THE THOUGHT OF HELPING 
OUR BROTHER,WE ASK THAT YOU JOIN US AT THE 
HALLOWEEN BASH TO DONATE WHATEVER THAT CAN BE 
SO THAT WE CAN HELP HIM IN ANYWAY POSSIBLE..... WE WILL 
MAKE PAYMENTS THAT NEED TO BE MADE AND TURN OVER THE REST
TO HIS FAMILY WHO ARE IN PAIN OF THE LOST ........

THANKS 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS _


----------



## Homie Styln

Seth did you end up getting the blocks from my truck?
If not call me.. John 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 12:07 PM~15503961
> *What up homies
> *


What's going on homie.. Give me a call when you have a chance...
John 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln

I want to appolgize to everyone for not btalking about this move at the last ULC meeting, I lost focus after talking with Sam about his show..

Plear bear with me on this move, I think after we move there everyone will see this place will work better for us.. The mngr at Anthony's has made it clear she want us out of there earlier, seems like even 10pm is stretching it there.. 
At the new place there is more room and is more kid friendly...

Please let's just give this place a chance....


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2009, 01:19 PM~15504053
> *I want to appolgize to everyone for not btalking about this move at the last ULC meeting, I lost focus after talking with Sam about his show..
> 
> Plear bear with me on this move, I think after we move there everyone will see this place will work better for us.. The mngr at Anthony's has made it clear she want us out of there earlier, seems like even 10pm is stretching it there..
> At the new place there is more room and is more kid friendly...
> 
> Please let's just give this place a chance....
> *


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2009, 12:19 PM~15504053
> *I want to appolgize to everyone for not btalking about this move at the last ULC meeting, I lost focus after talking with Sam about his show..
> 
> Plear bear with me on this move, I think after we move there everyone will see this place will work better for us.. The mngr at Anthony's has made it clear she want us out of there earlier, seems like even 10pm is stretching it there..
> At the new place there is more room and is more kid friendly...
> 
> Please let's just give this place a chance....
> *



I will accept your apology only if u buy me a corona at the meeting :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2009, 01:19 PM~15504053
> *I want to appolgize to everyone for not btalking about this move at the last ULC meeting, I lost focus after talking with Sam about his show..
> 
> Plear bear with me on this move, I think after we move there everyone will see this place will work better for us.. The mngr at Anthony's has made it clear she want us out of there earlier, seems like even 10pm is stretching it there..
> At the new place there is more room and is more kid friendly...
> 
> Please let's just give this place a chance....
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 29 2009, 12:42 PM~15504184
> *I will accept you apology only if u buy me a corona at the meeting  :0
> *


I will only buy you a Corona if you gramatically correct your statement..


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Oct 29 2009, 12:19 PM~15504053-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want to appolgize to everyone for not *btalking* about this move at the last ULC meeting, I lost focus after talking with Sam about his show..
> 
> *Plear* bear with me on this move, I think after we move there everyone will see this place will work better for us.. The mngr at Anthony's has made it clear she want us out of there earlier, seems like even 10pm is stretching it there..
> At the new place there is more room and is more kid friendly...
> 
> Please let's just give this place a chance....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2009, 02:50 PM~15505393
> *I will only buy you a Corona if you gramatically correct your statement..
> *


You owe me 2 for corrections :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 29 2009, 04:06 PM~15505521
> *You owe me 2 for corrections  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 28 2009, 08:29 AM~15491784
> *just let me know homies and I will set it up for us !!!  Click the Link below
> 
> VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement TX 76108.....  Near Lockheed Martin
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called *Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund*. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.
> 
> Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.
> 
> Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
> Any questions, please email me at [email protected]
> 
> I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
> and if I leave you off please correct me...
> 
> Lowlows
> Mystic Styles
> Dallas Lowriders
> LIL John with the Homies
> Texas Raised
> Estilo
> 
> Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...
> 
> Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 28 2009, 10:29 AM~15491784
> *just let me know homies and I will set it up for us !!!  Click the Link below
> 
> VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement TX 76108.....  Near Lockheed Martin
> *


did the directions for me 
Trip distance: 32.0751.6 mi Time: 37 mins


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.tributes.com/show/Ashley-Ramirez-86997746


Sad 
 
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa....2239d2a4b.html


 :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 30 2009, 09:03 AM~15513123
> *did the directions for me
> Trip distance: 32.0751.6 mi Time: 37 mins
> 
> *


Ok so what was the difference between the new and old location..


----------



## Homie Styln

We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now. 
First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.

We have also set up a Trust fund for her 2 angels at Bank of America. The Trust is called *Ashley Ramirez Childrens Assistance Fund*. You can go into any Bank of america and deposit into this account. This money will go towards Adriana and Brianna only. Without their mommy, we wanted to make sure that they have an amazing life with their Grandmother and Tia's. With your help, we can succeed.

Thank You to everyone for all your love and support during these tragic times.

Julie Ortiz (Big Sister)
Any questions, please email me at [email protected]

I also want to thank the following clubs for helping out allready
and if I leave you off please correct me...

Lowlows
Mystic Styles
Dallas Lowriders
LIL John with the Homies
Texas Raised
Estilo

Every dollar is a dollar they didnt have..Thanks again...

Here is a picture of her and her 2 girls.
























===========================================

This is so tragic that I don't even have words for it.. My deepest sympathies to the Ramirez / Ortiz families.. My prayers go out to the entire family..

If there's anything my club or I can do please let me know Jose... I will speak with my club and bring this up at the ULC meeting..


----------



## 9-lives

_WELCOMING ALL MEMBERS AND FAMILY TO THE 5TH ANNUAL HALLLOWEEN FREAK FEST..... MAKING IT FUN FOR THE KIDS,SO DON'T MISS OUT ON THE CANDY THROWOUT @ 9PM !!! NEED MORE INFO,CALL 9-LIVES 214-518-3522 _


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 30 2009, 11:50 AM~15514013
> *http://www.tributes.com/show/Ashley-Ramirez-86997746
> Sad
> 
> http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa....2239d2a4b.html
> :angel:
> *



:angel:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Oct 30 2009, 09:03 AM~15513123-->
> 
> 
> 
> did the directions for me
> Trip distance: 32.0751.6 mi Time: 37 mins
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Oct 30 2009, 11:37 AM~15514409
> *Ok so what was the difference between the new and old location..
> *


to anthony's
Trip distance: 20.4332.9 mi Time: 24 mins 


13 minutes time difference


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 30 2009, 11:35 AM~15514863
> *to anthony's
> Trip distance: 20.4332.9 mi Time: 24 mins
> 13 minutes time difference
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

TODO TECHNICAL ..... :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

thanks to ALEX (ULC) for flyer...this is the sister-in-law of MR ORTIZ (GARLAND'S FINEST CAR CLUB)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769</a>

<img src=\'http://i34.tinypic.com/ekg406.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2009, 01:51 PM~15493062
> *I'll pick you (Shoelaces), David & Oso  up in my Eclipse; you guys will have to fight for the front seat.. Good luck to the winner.. I'll pick you's up at Anthony's place at 7:30 sharp...   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> The good thing is we can hang out inside, instead of having to go outside. I have found myself along with others talking about events and other stuff outside. As the weather changes I would prefer to be inside when it's cold or hot.. They also have a full bar and pool tables and hot dogs and hamburgers, so we could chill inside and talk  and not worry about the weather or being asked to leave, the palce is open until 1am... This appears to work better for us, we will meet at the new location for our next meeting and take a vote on moving there permanently..
> *


 :thumbsup: 















:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln

Tejano Super Show: Pre-Reg cut off date is Nov 19... Get with me if you need the form for the ULC pre-reg...


----------



## TechniquesOG

* ULC meeting Friday Nov 6th new place *



*Click the Link below*

VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement TX 76108..... Near Lockheed Martin


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 2 2009, 12:37 PM~15537540
> * ULC meeting Friday Nov 6th new place
> Click the Link below
> 
> VFW 7501 Wyatt Dr, White Settlement TX 76108.....  Near Lockheed Martin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 03:44 PM~15539274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
_*I'm down homie!!!*_


----------



## 817Lowrider

As every one been notified of the change of address? Bajitos/Street Life... all the clubs who dont have alot of members online


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

I WILL BE AT THE ULC MEETING FRIDAY FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO PURCHASE TICKETS FOR THE ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY...ALL IS WELCOMED! 

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL/TEXT/PM ME.

THX :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 30 2009, 11:35 AM~15514863
> *to anthony's
> Trip distance: 20.4332.9 mi Time: 24 mins
> 13 minutes time difference
> *


Whattttt 13 mins diffrence thats it shut it down!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2009, 11:19 AM~15504053
> *I want to appolgize to everyone for not btalking about this move at the last ULC meeting, I lost focus after talking with Sam about his show..
> 
> Plear bear with me on this move, I think after we move there everyone will see this place will work better for us.. The mngr at Anthony's has made it clear she want us out of there earlier, seems like even 10pm is stretching it there..
> At the new place there is more room and is more kid friendly...
> 
> Please let's just give this place a chance....
> *


Negative driver appoligy not excepted,We will not stand for this any longer,were bannin u old geizzer.Na im just bull shitting :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

NEED A MAP FROM 20 AND 408 PLEASE !!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 11:12 AM~15547743
> *NEED A MAP FROM 20 AND 408 PLEASE !!
> *


  

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Dallas&1s=...lement+TX+76108


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2009, 08:43 PM~15541775
> *As every one been notified of the change of address? Bajitos/Street Life... all the clubs who dont have alot of members online
> *


----------



## BIG George!

SHOULD BE A GOOD SPOT FOR OUR MEETING AND THANKS TO LEONARD FOR HELPING US FIND THIS SPOT ! THANK YOU SIR! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Already


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2009, 01:04 PM~15548844
> *Already
> *


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2009, 09:50 AM~15548065
> *
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?1c=Dallas&1s=...lement+TX+76108
> *




THANK YOU SIR ... WHITE SETTLEMENT !!!! HOT DIGGIED DAWG !!! 
I DID SAY I WOULD GO TOTHE NEXT 1 DIDN'T I ?!?!? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 02:18 PM~15549486
> *THANK YOU SIR ... WHITE SETTLEMENT !!!! HOT DIGGIED DAWG !!!
> I DID SAY I WOULD GO TOTHE NEXT 1 DIDN'T I ?!?!?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


See You There


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 01:18 PM~15549486
> *THANK YOU SIR ... WHITE SETTLEMENT !!!! HOT DIGGIED DAWG !!! I DID SAY I WOULD GO TOTHE NEXT 1 DIDN'T I ?!?!?  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


LMAO


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 3 2009, 10:12 AM~15547743
> *NEED A MAP FROM 20 AND 408 PLEASE !!
> *


Take I-20 East; go about 150 miles... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Congrat's to all the ULC members who went out to the Torrez Empire show.. I'm sure Sam appreciated it.. Congrat's to all those who took home a trophy or title.. D' Shop & IC crew were put'n it down at the hop.. Street Life had a nice little line up there..  

*ULC representing the lowrider life style*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2009, 11:52 AM~15548093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_Right around the corner from me, I'm there _


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2009, 04:42 PM~15552058
> *Congrat's to all the ULC members who went out to the Torrez Empire show.. I'm sure Sam appreciated it.. Congrat's to all those who took home a trophy or title.. D' Shop & IC crew were put'n it down at the hop.. Street Life had a nice little line up there..
> 
> ULC representing the lowrider life style
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2009, 04:19 PM~15551817
> *Take I-20 East; go about 150 miles... :biggrin:
> *


AND THEN !?!?   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 4 2009, 08:39 AM~15558286
> *AND THEN !?!?      :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> TX86cutty817 / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It.. My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> Link To His Profile
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=86990
> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that, Prayers are with you Homeboy.
> this is his ride at Torres Show
Click to expand...


----------



## Homie Styln

> We need to bring this up at our meeting...</span>
Click to expand...


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 08:04 AM~15568911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco

Sup Mr 61??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Nov 5 2009, 07:20 PM~15574825
> *Sup Mr 61??
> *


 :0


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 06:22 PM~15574842
> *:0
> *


wha t you mean :0 ??


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 5 2009, 07:35 PM~15574995
> *
> *



:angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, TechniquesOG, 214loco


:wave: :wave:


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 5 2009, 06:42 PM~15575031
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, TechniquesOG, 214loco
> :wave: :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: Sup!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Nov 5 2009, 07:51 PM~15575112
> *:nicoderm: Sup!
> *


bout to head out to ULA meeting


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 10:04 AM~15568911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO THEY SALE FOOD OR DRINKS OUT THERE ?


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 5 2009, 08:41 PM~15576355
> *DO THEY SALE FOOD OR DRINKS OUT THERE  ?
> *


They have a full bar and hot dogs & hamburgers..


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 6 2009, 10:01 AM~15581794
> *They have a full bar and hot dogs & hamburgers..
> *



DID YOU SAY BAR ?!!? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 6 2009, 12:16 PM~15581959
> *DID YOU SAY BAR ?!!?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You Going To Go Right :nicoderm: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 214loco

Did you say burger?? wit cheese??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 5 2009, 07:35 PM~15574991
> *
> *


 :angel:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

I may not be able to make this meeting today do to a cconflicting work schedule.  I will make every attempt to be there.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

What's up homies talk to Chris and he said he felt better and waiting on the doctor to find the bad artery and he said the he appreciate everyone that donated and was concerned thanks to all the ULC we collected $120 great job everyone and lets keep up the good work


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 7 2009, 12:20 AM~15589036
> *What's up homies talk to Chris and he said he felt better and waiting on the doctor to find the bad artery and he said the he appreciate everyone that donated and was concerned thanks to all the ULC we collected $120 great job everyone and lets keep up the good work
> *


Glad to hear he's doing ok...


----------



## 817Lowrider

*For the record the ULC took up a last minute donation last night at the meeting to go to the homie Chris. We were able to raise more then $100 within a matter of minutes* 

 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2009, 10:27 AM~15590811
> *For the record the ULC took up a last minute donation last night at the meeting to go to the homie Chris. We were able to raise more then $100 within a matter of minutes
> 
> :thumbsup: :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15589036
> *What's up homies talk to Chris and he said he felt better and waiting on the doctor to find the bad artery and he said the he appreciate everyone that donated and was concerned thanks to all the ULC we collected $120 great job everyone and lets keep up the good work
> *


Im glad to hear hes doin better.Get well soon,we need everyone out their representing the life style.


----------



## TX86cutty817

First of all I would like to give my thanks to all the ulc group for being concern about me.. its cool and and it feels good to know that I have friends out their who cares about me.. my doctor first said when I showed up in trama that I had some thing life threating to my main artery and the took a cat scan last night and out of no where there was nothing I must say I have 9 live but much love to all ulc thanks very much


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 7 2009, 02:01 PM~15592800
> *First of all I would like to give my thanks to all the ulc group for being concern about me.. its cool and  and it feels good to know that I have friends out their who cares about me.. my doctor first said when I showed up in trama that I had some thing life threating to my main artery and the took a cat scan last night and out of no where there was nothing I must say I have 9 live but much love to all ulc thanks very much
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT UR DOING FINE. THE MAN UPSTAIRS MUST HAVE HEARD ALL OF OUR PRAYERS 4 U TO COME OUT WELL.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 7 2009, 05:01 PM~15592800
> *First of all I would like to give my thanks to all the ulc group for being concern about me.. its cool and  and it feels good to know that I have friends out their who cares about me.. my doctor first said when I showed up in trama that I had some thing life threating to my main artery and the took a cat scan last night and out of no where there was nothing I must say I have 9 live but much love to all ulc thanks very much
> *


  Glad You Have Some Good News.. That Artery Stuff Ant No Joke .. Hows Your Homie Doing?


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 7 2009, 04:07 PM~15592831
> *GLAD TO HEAR THAT UR DOING FINE. THE MAN UPSTAIRS MUST HAVE HEARD ALL OF OUR PRAYERS 4 U TO COME OUT WELL.
> *


He must have cuz for the doctor to do 3 cat scans and find inflamatory in my main artery and the next one nothing that's the man jesus doing his thang


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2009, 04:07 PM~15592835
> *  Glad You Have Some Good News.. That Artery Stuff Ant No Joke .. Hows Your Homie Doing?
> *


My homie is doing real good he dislocated his hip bone but put back in place his discharge from the hospital is later today or tomorrow afternoon


----------



## TX86cutty817

What's up homies feel free to give me a call 682 558 7301 thanks homies


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

thats good news


----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 7 2009, 03:25 PM~15592919
> *What's up homies feel free to give me a call 682 558 7301 thanks homies
> *


glad you doing good homie take care :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 8 2009, 02:24 AM~15596253
> *glad you doing good homie take care :biggrin:
> *


I'm doing good just sore abit from the wreck I'm disappointed that I didn't make it the show and shine


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 8 2009, 11:54 AM~15598271
> *I'm doing good just sore abit from the wreck I'm disappointed that I didn't make it the show and shine
> *


is all good just get beter and we'll see you next time the shows aint going to end so get well homie :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

*ULC we can't have a meeting 20 Nov that Odessa weekend recommend we have 19 Nov Thursday? Homie John I called you on this *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Nov 8 2009, 01:20 AM~15596243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 9 2009, 01:18 AM~15604531
> *ULC we can't have a meeting 20 Nov that Odessa weekend recommend we have 19 Nov Thursday? Homie John I called you on this
> *


That sounds good to me... I get Alex to get me all the numbers so we can make calls to everyone on the list..


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 9 2009, 02:18 AM~15604531
> *ULC we can't have a meeting 20 Nov that Odessa weekend recommend we have 19 Nov Thursday? Homie John I called you on this
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 7 2009, 03:01 PM~15592800
> *First of all I would like to give my thanks to all the ulc group for being concern about me.. its cool and  and it feels good to know that I have friends out their who cares about me.. my doctor first said when I showed up in trama that I had some thing life threating to my main artery and the took a cat scan last night and out of no where there was nothing I must say I have 9 live but much love to all ulc thanks very much
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
I'M 9-LIVES !!!!! ME,NOT YOU !!!! ME !!!! 


ALA CHINGADA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...... GOOD TO KNOW YOU'RE DOING BETTER HOMITO 

GET DA REST NEEDED HOMIE ......


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 9 2009, 03:37 PM~15609207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will be there!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 9 2009, 02:37 PM~15609207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Be glad to give a hand on anything Mr.Fidel.... This is gonna be a sweet ass 
dance for the* 817 DFW*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 9 2009, 06:45 PM~15611360
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Be glad to give a hand on anything Mr.Fidel.... This is gonna be a sweet ass
> dance for the 817 DFW
> *


----------



## 214loco

Sup ULC???


----------



## theoso8

One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...


----------



## 88mazda

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15613676
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


our prayers are with them :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 08:55 PM~15613676
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


Hope everything turns out well :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 7 2009, 04:01 PM~15592800
> *First of all I would like to give my thanks to all the ulc group for being concern about me.. its cool and  and it feels good to know that I have friends out their who cares about me.. my doctor first said when I showed up in trama that I had some thing life threating to my main artery and the took a cat scan last night and out of no where there was nothing I must say I have 9 live but much love to all ulc thanks very much
> *


Homie it's good to hear that everything looks good for you, still take it easy for a couple of weeks...


----------



## TX86cutty817

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 9 2009, 11:03 PM~15615543
> *Homie it's good to hear that everything looks good for, still take it easy for a couple of weeks...
> *


Thanks


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Nov 8 2009, 01:20 AM~15596243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 9 2009, 06:45 PM~15611360
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Be glad to give a hand on anything Mr.Fidel.... This is gonna be a sweet ass
> dance for the 817 DFW
> *


----------



## teal62impala

MAJESTICS & ULC .....TOY DRIVE COMING SOON DEC.13.. CLUB MINT....


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 10 2009, 11:15 PM~15628732
> *MAJESTICS & ULC .....TOY DRIVE COMING SOON DEC.13.. CLUB MINT....
> *


Will this place be kid freindly?


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 11 2009, 01:20 AM~15629469
> *Will this place be kid freindly?
> *


yes sir..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 11 2009, 12:15 AM~15628732
> *MAJESTICS & ULC .....TOY DRIVE COMING SOON DEC.13.. CLUB MINT....
> *


----------



## lowriviera

Anyone have any info on a car show at a Knights of Columbus this Saturday?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> MAJESTICS & ULC .....TOY DRIVE COMING SOON DEC.13.. CLUB MINT....
> 
> WOW HOW DID U GUYS GET THAT PLACE?


----------



## project 79

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILIBLE


----------



## teal62impala

> MAJESTICS & ULC .....TOY DRIVE COMING SOON DEC.13.. CLUB MINT....
> 
> WOW HOW DID U GUYS GET THAT PLACE?
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> MAJESTICS & ULC .....TOY DRIVE COMING SOON DEC.13.. CLUB MINT....
> 
> WOW HOW DID U GUYS GET THAT PLACE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 09:47 AM~15642467
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 10:36 AM~15642877
> *:scrutinize:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## Homie Styln

> ==================================
> 
> I need another one of these Blvd Aces trophies...


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 12 2009, 09:47 AM~15642467
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## KINGPIN ENT

> ==================================
> 
> I need another one of these Blvd Aces trophies...
> 
> 
> 
> Well come out to the show....
Click to expand...


----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## Homie Styln

*THERE IS A NEW MARSHALL*
[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 12 2009, 04:57 PM~15646574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> *THERE IS A NEW MARSHALL*


[/quote]
:0


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Loco 61

> TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

What's up everyone..... :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> TTT


----------



## Loco 61

Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769


----------



## Homie Styln

Friends, looks like I'm going under the knife tomorrow, I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow, I'm going in for an angiogram. Looks like no Odessa for me this year.. 
But I'd rather have this done then take any chances...


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 01:44 AM~15699582
> *Friends, looks like I'm going under the knife tomorrow, I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow, I'm going in for an angiogram. Looks like no Odessa for me this year..
> But I'd rather have this done then take any chances...
> *


Sorry To Hear That John.. Hope Every Thing Goes Okay.. My Prayer Will Be Wit You Homie John...


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2009, 09:54 AM~15690964
> *Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 17 2009, 10:44 PM~15699582
> *Friends, looks like I'm going under the knife tomorrow, I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow, I'm going in for an angiogram. Looks like no Odessa for me this year..
> But I'd rather have this done then take any chances...
> *


 :0 :wave: :nosad: 

Call Me HOMIE


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2009, 09:54 AM~15690964
> *Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 15 2009, 12:06 PM~15671366
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

BEFORE I CLEANED THEM




















A FEW MINUTES AGO...










$350!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider

I will not be able to attend tomorrows meeting do to work schedule confliction. I will attempt to be at the following meeting though.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15699582
> *Friends, looks like I'm going under the knife tomorrow, I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow, I'm going in for an angiogram. Looks like no Odessa for me this year..
> But I'd rather have this done then take any chances...
> *


Good Luck and Be Safe


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15699582
> *Friends, looks like I'm going under the knife tomorrow, I will have to under go a heart procedure tomorrow, I'm going in for an angiogram. Looks like no Odessa for me this year..
> But I'd rather have this done then take any chances...
> *


At home now, all went well, should be out and around by Sat / Sun...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 07:52 PM~15707057
> *At home now, all went well, should be be and around by Sat / Sun...
> *


Good To Hear All Went Well....


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 06:52 PM~15707057
> *At home now, all went well, should be out and around by Sat / Sun...
> *


:h5:


----------



## project 79

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE 
THIS WILL FIT ANY G-BODY,CADILLAC,LINCOLN TOWNCAR AS LONG AS IT HAVE A 4 LINK SUSPENTION


----------



## Loco 61

Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 18 2009, 07:52 PM~15707057
> *At home now, all went well, should be out and around by Sat / Sun...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

Sup with the toy drive. Are we gonna do one here soon? LMK?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2009, 07:49 PM~15719350
> *Sup with the toy drive. Are we gonna do one here soon? LMK?
> *


Last year George threw that one at Twilight. That one was the bomb.


----------



## project 79

*IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!*


















this are our drop mounts for upper trailing arms





































and the adjustable trailing arms


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2009, 08:50 PM~15719358
> *Last year George threw that one at Twilight. That one was the bomb.
> *


is going to be at dec.13
:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## I.C. Joker

X-MAS FEST !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Homie Styln

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is gonna be a blast... Let's make sure we pack this place out.. Let's do this ULC style, and thanks to Fidel and our friends from the Big 'M' (Majestics)..


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

THIS SATURDAY WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE AT CLICK BILLIARDS IN GRAND PRAIRIE...30 AND 360 ARE RIGHT NEXT TO THE FARE... IT IS TO BENEFIT SANTA COPS AND THE ULA TOY DRIVE. IT WILL BE FROM 4PM - 2AM AND WHO EVER BRINGS A TOY WILL GET A FREE HOUR OF POOL. PHILLY PHILL AND 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND IN THE MIX FROM 9PM - 2AM... DRINK SPECIALS ALL NIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ESTILO'S PREZ HAS 2 COWBOYS/RAIDERS GAME TICKETS FOR SALE

THANKSGIVING DAY!

LEVEL 200 SECTION 26 ROW 15 
$200 EACH

SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY

CALL GIL 972-679-6593
OR CALL/TEXT TERESA 214-274-3803


----------



## teal62impala

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is gonna be a blast... Let's make sure we pack this place out.. Let's do this ULC style, and thanks to Fidel and our friends from the Big 'M' (Majestics)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## teal62impala

>


----------



## teal62impala

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Loco 61

>
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15766777
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> *=teal62impala,Nov 23 2009, 10:36 PM~15762435]
> 
> 
> 
> =babychyna,Nov 23 2009, 09:18 PM~15759415]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


Looking Good Majestics DFW !!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

> Nice picture with ULC banner in background, Thanks Big 'M' for taking the banner with you to the show..


----------



## teal62impala

> Nice picture with ULC banner in background, Thanks Big 'M' for taking the banner with you to the show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :thumbsup: :cool:


----------



## Homie Styln

<span style=\'color:red\'> Homies


----------



## D~LowLady~E

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=510764


WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO COME JOIN US IF YOU HAVE THE TIME.... :biggrin:






HAVE A WONDERFUL THANKSGIVING


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
<img src=\'http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/smiley-thanksgiving.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY!



-ISELA, MY DAD CHITO & FAMILY
(ESTILO CAR CLUB-DALLAS)


----------



## Homie Styln

Congrat's to all ULC members who won in Odessa and thanks to all those who went and represented their clubs and the ULC...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 20 2009, 11:40 AM~15725795
> *is going to be at dec.13
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15751919
> *DON'T FORGET TOMMOROW FROM 4PM - 2AM!!!!! BRING A TOY AND GET A FREE HOUR OF POOL!!! CALL ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFO!!!! OSO- 817-205-1425
> 
> CLICKS POOL HALL
> 2701 MAJESTRY DR.
> ARLINGTON TX 76011*


----------



## 214loco

Still got da neon for sale 500 bucks running if yall know anybody intrested...PM me!


----------



## lil joe

nice Cutty!


----------



## 214loco

I have a homie thats is looking to trade a hydro set up (2 pro hopper pumps and 6 batteries) for a set of bags...even trade...PM if intrested


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 27 2009, 12:33 PM~15797852
> *nice Cutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie you take good pictures


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Homie Styln

I heard Chino from Irving Customz got himself a 4 pointer deer over the weekend.. Could it have been Bambi :0 ??? :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 29 2009, 08:15 PM~15816315
> *thanks homie you take good pictures
> *


 Thanks homie! The car makes the picture look good


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 30 2009, 08:05 PM~15827035
> *Thanks homie! The car makes the picture look good
> *


PM sent


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 10:33 AM~15832305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Will be there friday homie.. How have you been Alex??


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 27 2009, 01:08 AM~15795057


:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 11:33 AM~15832305


:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 1 2009, 02:23 AM~15830290



:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2009, 09:30 PM~15826595
> *I heard Chino from Irving Customz got himself a 4 pointer deer over the weekend.. Could it have been Bambi :0 ??? :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Estrella Car Club

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 1 2009, 02:23 AM~15830290
> *
> *











We will be there for sure Homies!


----------



## Homie Styln

Who in Ft Worth has the hook up on battiers... PM me please


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 08:33 AM~15832305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Nov 23 2009, 10:35 AM~15754199-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homie [email protected] 22 2009, 01:58 PM~15744718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 03:02 AM~15742997
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> This is gonna be a blast... Let's make sure we pack this place out.. Let's do this ULC style, and thanks to Fidel and our friends from the Big 'M' (Majestics)..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 22 2009, 03:23 PM~15745251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 30 2009, 11:23 PM~15830290
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 07:49 AM~15856574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## theoso8

Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers


----------



## Loco 61

-----------------------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 1 2009, 03:41 PM~15835844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there for sure Homies!
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@ 09:43 AM~9860971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SHOELACES

*SOME PICS I TOOK OF LAST NIGHT HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!*


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 6 2009, 11:44 AM~15887432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 6 2009, 09:36 AM~15887386
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF LAST NIGHT HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 6 2009, 09:36 AM~15887386
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF LAST NIGHT HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up homies we had good time it was good kicking it with all the homies at the party. majestic /ulc


----------



## 81.7.TX.

for those that missed out!! u missed out!! Had a great time Majestics/ULC putting in down in Ft Worth.


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 6 2009, 11:09 AM~15888436
> *for those that missed out!! u missed out!! Had a great time Majestics/ULC putting in down in Ft Worth.
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, thedukeofearl_72, Loco 61


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2009, 08:20 PM~15893479
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: J-RAY, $Rollin Rich$ 82, teal62impala, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Dats It For Now :biggrin: 

Good To See Techniques From DTown..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 6 2009, 08:56 PM~15893965
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: J-RAY, $Rollin Rich$ 82, teal62impala, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2009, 11:20 PM~15893479
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

Christmas to everyone....


----------



## SHOELACES

ttt


----------



## Loco 61

Heres Somemore Pics


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2009, 09:33 PM~15893673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: good time


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 08:04 AM~15897212
> *NICE PIC ALEX.. THE VFW WAS VERY PLEASE WITH THE MAJESTICS AND ULC AND INVITE US TO COME AGAIN !!!!</span>[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61

:0


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 7 2009, 10:19 AM~15897330
> *NICE PIC ALEX.. THE VFW WAS VERY PLEASE WITH THE MAJESTICS AND ULC AND INVITE US TO COME AGAIN !!!!
> *


Thats Good To Hear We All Had A Great Time And Cant Wait To Do It Again...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

I Got More But There On My Other Camera


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Nice pics Alex!! Cant wait til the next one!!


----------



## teal62impala

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2009, 08:33 AM~15897460
> *Nice pics Alex!! Cant wait til the next one!!
> *


x2


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 08:30 AM~15897443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Got More But There On My Other Camera
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 4 2009, 08:31 AM~15868911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 08:30 AM~15897443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Got More But There On My Other Camera
> *


GOOD PIC LOCO 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_LOOKS LIKE IT WAS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT FOR THE ULC/MAJESTICS CC. YOU GUYS LOOK LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME. REALLY HATE THAT WE MISSED OUT. I ESPECIALLY LIKE THE WHOLE BATTLIN' ON THE DACE FLOOR :roflmao: :roflmao: ...IT LOOKED LIKE TIKO FROM MAJESTICS... :biggrin: VENOM COULD HAVE TAKEN HIM :roflmao: :roflmao:

ANYWHO, GREAT PICS LOCO61 :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK. 

ULC TTT!!!!_


----------



## Loco 61

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

TTT


----------



## califas

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 09:30 AM~15897443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Got More But There On My Other Camera
> *


GOOD PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Dec 7 2009, 12:31 PM~15899838
> *LOOKS LIKE IT WAS ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL EVENT FOR THE ULC/MAJESTICS CC.  YOU GUYS LOOK LIKE YOU HAD A GREAT TIME.  REALLY HATE THAT WE MISSED OUT.  I ESPECIALLY LIKE THE WHOLE BATTLIN' ON THE DACE FLOOR :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...IT LOOKED LIKE TIKO FROM MAJESTICS... :biggrin: VENOM COULD HAVE TAKEN HIM :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ANYWHO, GREAT PICS LOCO61 :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.
> 
> ULC TTT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: You guys where MISSED


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

MAJESTICS CC DFW 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE 13 DEC 2009 WITH THE ULC IN SUPPORT


----------



## ULA

ULA Christmas Toy Drive 2009, Sunday December 13th. - Dallas,Texas


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some More Pics


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 03:41 PM~15913734
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## SHOELACES

Good Pics


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 02:05 PM~15913387
> *TTMFT</span>
> 
> Hey Alex when is Dj Juan gonna post the pics he took???*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Dec 8 2009, 09:06 AM~15911151
> *MAJESTICS CC DFW 4TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE 13 DEC 2009  WITH THE ULC IN SUPPORT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 7 2009, 11:46 AM~15898089
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 8 2009, 08:42 AM~15910364
> *:biggrin: You guys where MISSED
> *


 _ We really wanted to be there...ugh! We'll be there next year for sure  _


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

_Nice Pics  _


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

quote=214pinkcandy,Dec 9 2009, 02:47 PM~15925923]
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>Ready for Street/Show or Play</span>[/b]
[/quote]


----------



## BIG AUGIE

TTMFT


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## Loco 61

ULC Benefit Car Show Pics


Torres Empire Car Show Pics


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 03:56 PM~15938402
> *ULC Benefit Car Show Pics
> Torres Empire Car Show Pics
> *


 :0 



:wave:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## Homie Styln

Sat is my Christmas party, please let me know if you plan on attending..


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## SLABCITYINC

HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by SLABCITYINC_@Dec 10 2009, 10:05 PM~15944651
> *HAD A GOOD TIME HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 9 2009, 11:42 AM~15925300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

New Majestic's / ULC Xmas Dance Pic's Frm DJ Juan


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*Final toy donation drop off is Sunday Dec. 13th. We will meet at Joe’s Burgers at 1 pm to caravan the toys to OK Sports Bar by 3 pm- So we will probably leave Joe's Burgers around 2. Bar will be selling food/drinks and will have the Dallas Cowboys game on.
No Hop this year*</span>
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*TONITE*:

<img src=\'http://i644.photobucket.com/albums/uu162/isela_214/Christmas-Background-1.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

side bar will be open for ULA tonite! so come out, show off your rides, bring a toy & have a FEW drinks! =)


RESERVED PARKING NEXT TO SIDE BAR IS LIMITED SO PLEASE GET THERE EARLY (NOT SURE HOW MANY SPOTS ARE SAVED BUT MANAGERS SUGGEST GET THERE ABOUT 8:30P…)

ULA DRINKS SPECIALS TONITE:

$2.50 DOMESTICS BOTTLES
$3 MARGARITAS


----------



## Loco 61

> THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS
> 
> Hit Up Oso For More Info


----------



## Loco 61

My Boy Pete's Old Ride :0 

http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Dec 11 2009, 10:17 PM~15954199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## Homie Styln

> My Boy Pete's Old Ride :0
> 
> http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===============================================
> 
> DUB must be get'n deperate to put a lowrider on their cover, in the past they wouldn't allow cars at their show with nothing less then 20's..
> 
> Guess they figured out what tradition is, not just a fad...


----------



## theoso8

THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS

WASSUP WHO'S ROLLIN???


----------



## Homie Styln

Carol & me would like to thank everyone who attended our Christmas party and to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy and Safe New Years...


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15970576
> *Carol & me would like to thank everyone who attended our Christmas party and to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy and Safe New Years...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15939191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THE MAJESTICS DFW CAR CLUB ALONG WITH THE ULC HAD A GREAT TURN OUT AT YESTERDAY TOY DRIVE THE ORGANIZATION THAT PICK UP THE TOY WERE VERY HAPPY AND IMPRESSED WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS & ULC.*


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 14 2009, 02:13 AM~15974404
> *THE MAJESTICS DFW CAR CLUB ALONG WITH THE ULC HAD A GREAT TURN OUT AT YESTERDAY TOY DRIVE THE ORGANIZATION THAT PICK UP THE TOY WERE VERY HAPPY AND IMPRESSED WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS & ULC.
> *


  :thumbsup: 
IT WAS A GREAT DAY GOOD WEATHER :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 14 2009, 11:43 AM~15977379
> *  :thumbsup:
> IT WAS A GREAT DAY GOOD WEATHER :biggrin:
> *


2x :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

I have a S-10 Blazer frame for sale.. Still has front suspension, no rear end...
$175 or make offer... *SOLD*

I also have some 69 Impala parts for sale, call me or pm on what your looking for and I'll to see if I have it...

I have 2 new Presto-lite motors for sale..
One chrome: $100 
One black competetion double post: $130

I'm selling my chrome hard lines with oil system dumps.. Just the hard lines and dumps NOT the pumps..


----------



## 214loco

Sup ULC??


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## lowriviera

Good Morning Fort Worth/ULC!


----------



## 214loco

if you know anybody that need a lil hoppti let me know, its the 95 neon runs...need to get rid of it ASAP and asking $350 for it, got title and stickers are good till next year..let me know PM me or e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## C-LO9492

:wave: :wave: :wave:

TTT


----------



## 9-lives




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

:angel: :angel: 

We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## theoso8

I STILL GOT ALL THIS... IF YOU KNOW ME AND WANT SOMETHING HIT ME UP AND I WILL WORK ON THE PRICE FOR YOU... GREAT GIFTS FOR CHRISTMAS...


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Been here in LA seeing my family in CA and attended a few thing is Cali*


----------



## TechniquesOG

Me and Jose attended a few things in Cali


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 21 2009, 12:42 AM~16043270
> *Been here in LA seeing my family in CA and attended a few thing is Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  


Damn Thats A Nice 62 Wagon....


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## teal62impala




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 21 2009, 12:42 AM~16043270
> *Been here in LA seeing my family in CA and attended a few thing is Cali</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/9941/1001011g.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/9458/1001018j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/9648/1001035x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/987/1001012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


<span style=\'color:blue\'>my boy Big Clowny putting it down in LA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2009, 08:11 AM~16045086
> *
> Damn Thats A Nice 62 Wagon....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 20 2009, 11:42 PM~16043270
> *Been here in LA seeing my family in CA and attended a few thing is Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco

Sup ULC?


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 23 2009, 07:08 PM~16071332
> *
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## BAD TIMES 79

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

Merry Christmas ULC


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club

Merry Christmas Homies


----------



## King61




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## regal_swaga

POSTING FOR A FRIEND...4 SALE/OPEN TO TRADES


----------



## C-LO9492

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## teal62impala

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Happy New Years ULC. lets do it bigger and better in 2010!!


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 07:52 AM~16143203
> *Happy New Years ULC. lets do it bigger and better in 2010!!
> *


*x2*


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 08:52 AM~16143203
> *Happy New Years ULC. lets do it bigger and better in 2010!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 08:52 AM~16143203
> *Happy New Years ULC. lets do it bigger and better in 2010!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriviera

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 08:52 AM~16143203
> *Happy New Years ULC. lets do it bigger and better in 2010!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 08:52 AM~16143203
> *Happy New Years ULC. lets do it bigger and better in 2010!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2010, 03:21 PM~16170384
> *
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2010, 03:21 PM~16170384
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

Mario CJ’s would like to invite all the car clubs & solo riders to tail gate in their parking lot
Saturday Nite for the Cowboys Playoff game @ 7:30p

They will have reserved parking for your rides…

Tune into knon 89.3fm for more information…

Mario C J's
7328 Gaston Avenue, Dallas, TX
(214) 321-9947‎


----------



## Homie Styln

Watching the Fiesta Bowl I can see why Boise State & TCU arn't playing for the National title. Neither team look worthy to play for it... I saw better high school games played this year... :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2010, 09:18 PM~16185765
> *Watching the Fiesta Bowl I can see why Boise State & TCU arn't playing for the National title. Neither team look worthy to play for it... I saw better high school games played this year... :0
> *




x2


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2010, 10:18 PM~16185765
> *Watching the Fiesta Bowl I can see why Boise State & TCU arn't playing for the National title. Neither team look worthy to play for it... I saw better high school games played this year... :0
> *


What a boring game.. I ended up watching George Lopez show then caught the ending score... Should been billed Key Stone cops meet Laural & Hardy... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2010, 10:30 PM~16186807
> *What a boring game.. I ended up watching George Lopez show then caught the ending score... Should been billed Key Stone cops meet Laural & Hardy... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


all that hype about TCU ... lol


----------



## Loco 61

Lets Go This Saturday NIght To The Pour House 
To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick: :banghead: 

http://pourhousefw.com/index.asp


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 03:39 PM~16192227
> *
> Lets Go This Saturday  NIght To The Pour House
> To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> http://pourhousefw.com/index.asp
> *


Hope Los Vaqueros are not another TCU hype.... :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 03:00 PM~16180400
> *WORLD CHAMPION
> *


----------



## VENOM65

LETS GO COWBOYS, I WILL BE WATCHING THE BOYS UP HERE IN PORTLAND ON SATURDAY. 


COWBOYS ALL THE WAY BABY


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2010, 07:55 PM~16194299
> *Ms tx Lengend, did you happen to catch the WORLD Champion LAKERS whip'n some Maverick ass the other night...
> 
> 
> ==================================================
> 
> WORLD CHAMPION
> 
> *





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2010, 08:22 AM~16212548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## C-LO9492

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ_Malachi_21




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/14 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50***

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2010, 12:14 AM~16273600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Kowboy founder of

WERE GONNA TRY AND MAKE THE NXT MEETING FRIDAYS IS TUFF AFTR A LONG WEEK OF WORK KEEP US IN THE LOOP.
STREETKINGZ



> Hello this is Kowboy @ VIP Promotionz and Street KingZ, promoters for Ruff Ryders All Star Weekend event.
> I'm calling OUT ALL car/bike clubs, low riders, hot rods, bikes, choppers, imports, Dubs etc... its time to shine and bring them rides out and show the out of towners how Dallas does it!
> 
> Below is the Car Show information. There will be a large amount of Celebrities, a Concert, vehicles, car/bike clubs, etc.. from locals to out of towners at this great event, it will be filling up fast. Please contact me asap so you can reserve and lock in your vehical or club. CALL OR TXTX: 214-957-7881 EMAIL: [email protected]
> 
> ** Car/Bike pre registration is as follows **
> 
> $35 pre-register includes 3 entry passes,
> Dead line for pre register of vehicles will be Thursday Feb 11th
> Registration day of event is $45 includes 3 entry passes (only if room is availble)
> Role in and booth set up will be Friday the 12th TIMES ANNOUNCED PRIOR TO EVENT.
> For every 5 vehicle that register AS A GROUP they will receive 5 free passes to the Ruff Ryder's Friday night mixer pre party.


----------



## Money Mike

> WERE GONNA TRY AND MAKE THE NXT MEETING FRIDAYS IS TUFF AFTR A LONG WEEK OF WORK KEEP US IN THE LOOP.
> STREETKINGZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello this is Kowboy @ VIP Promotionz and Street KingZ, promoters for Ruff Ryders All Star Weekend event.
> I'm calling OUT ALL car/bike clubs, low riders, hot rods, bikes, choppers, imports, Dubs etc... its time to shine and bring them rides out and show the out of towners how Dallas does it!
> 
> Below is the Car Show information. There will be a large amount of Celebrities, a Concert, vehicles, car/bike clubs, etc.. from locals to out of towners at this great event, it will be filling up fast. Please contact me asap so you can reserve and lock in your vehical or club. CALL OR TXTX: 214-957-7881 EMAIL: [email protected]
> 
> ** Car/Bike pre registration is as follows **
> 
> $35 pre-register includes 3 entry passes,
> Dead line for pre register of vehicles will be Thursday Feb 11th
> Registration day of event is $45 includes 3 entry passes (only if room is availble)
> Role in and booth set up will be Friday the 12th TIMES ANNOUNCED PRIOR TO EVENT.
> For every 5 vehicle that register AS A GROUP they will receive 5 free passes to the Ruff Ryder's Friday night mixer pre party.
Click to expand...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by DJ_Malachi_21_@Jan 9 2010, 02:31 PM~16236680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Who"s goin??


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 11:25 AM~16337752
> *Who"s goin??
> *


 :wave: :wave: WE WILL BE THERE "$MR. MONEY$" SIR...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 19 2010, 11:28 AM~16337780
> *:wave:  :wave: WE WILL BE THERE "$MR. MONEY$" SIR...
> *



Kool. I'd like to go also :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 11:25 AM~16337752
> *Who"s goin??
> *



u?

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 19 2010, 04:17 PM~16340520
> *u?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



I'd like to .


----------



## Chi-Town boi

tTt :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mrouija

Hope to see a lot of ya'll there!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 20 2010, 05:56 AM~16349355
> *Hope to see a lot of ya'll there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The flyer states an all out door event, where in Fair Park will the show be held if it's going to be outside? If you pre-register can you set up on Sunday if you don't want to leave your car out over night?


----------



## theoso8

Flyers from the past...


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61


:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 08:25 AM~16337752
> *Who"s goin??
> *


ME


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 11:44 AM~16374881
> *ME
> *



:0 

:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 22 2010, 10:05 AM~16375601
> *:0
> 
> :wave:
> *


WASS UP


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

I REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 02:22 PM~16376852
> *I REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


You got it Ricky, I hope all goes well for your father-in-law..


----------



## Hitman_Shadow

Got a 84 El Camino Conquista for sale
Edelbrock carburetor and intake
Body in great condition. Has all chrome. Only needs a paint job
Interior in fairly good condition
clean title
Block is cracked but still fires right up
$1500 OBO
Call 817-298-9140 if interested


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 01/28 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)

***REMINDER: BRING YOUR DUES FOR THE YEAR...$50*** (if you have not already paid at last meeting)

THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## TechniquesOG

I WILL HAVE TICKETS AT THE NEXT ULC MEETING SO LET ME KNOW

VALENTINCE DANCE 12 FEB 2010


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## Lord Goofy

wuts up to ftworth and dallas area ulc and ula... who i get to meet some of yall at the wego carshow in march.. wut up alex....

Goofy of the HLC


----------



## A&mCustoms

START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS EVENT 







​


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jan 25 2010, 09:30 PM~16410356
> *wuts up to ftworth and dallas area ulc and ula... who i get to meet some of yall at the wego carshow in march..  wut up alex....
> 
> Goofy of the HLC
> *


How You Doing Mando??


----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jan 26 2010, 11:22 AM~16416165
> *How You Doing Mando??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doing good brother ULC and HLC need to kick it together this yr....  we will be in dallas in march homie


----------



## TechniquesOG

I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting


----------



## King61




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jan 27 2010, 01:33 PM~16429821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Location Homie ?


----------



## Homie Styln

I'm going to the ULA meeting tonite if the weather doesn't get real bad tonight. Anyone interested in going let me know..


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2010, 01:26 PM~16440330
> *I'm going to the ULA meeting tonite if the weather doesn't get real bad tonight. Anyone interested in going let me know..
> *


WE GOING... AND GOING TO LA ZONA AFTER... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2010, 12:41 PM~16429905
> *
> *


 :cheesy: _C~ya there!_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 28 2010, 10:55 AM~16440654
> *WE GOING... AND GOING TO LA ZONA AFTER... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_"Nassy"(nasty), like Savannah says._ :biggrin: 

_Hope y'all have a blast, we'll c~u manwhores
soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: _


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 28 2010, 02:49 PM~16441195
> *"Nassy"(nasty), like Savannah says. :biggrin:
> 
> Hope y'all have a blast, we'll c~u manwhores
> soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2010, 02:41 PM~16429905
> *
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

*Please get the mesage out for tonights meeting, let's get a big turn out for this meeting. Lot's of good stuff to cover tonight.. *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Jan 26 2010, 06:53 PM~16420368
> *doing good brother  ULC and HLC need to kick it together this yr....   we will be in dallas in march homie
> *


Sounds Like A Plan...


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jan 29 2010, 01:44 PM~16452087
> *Sounds Like A Plan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY. *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

WHAT UP RIDAZ ?JUST WANTED TO GIVE THANKS TO THOSE WHO LAID OUT THE WELCOME MAT FOR STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. LAST NIGHT AT THE ULC MEETING , WE WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE AND MOVING IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION, BY BEING "ACTIVE RIDAZ " BIG THANKS TO OLD MAN JOHN THE TECHNIQUES OG, AND ALL THE CLUB WHO WERE IN ATTENDENCE,LETS DO IT BIG FOR 2010 ..........STRICTLY STRICTLY


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 30 2010, 11:40 AM~16459936
> *WHAT UP RIDAZ ?JUST WANTED TO GIVE THANKS TO THOSE WHO LAID OUT THE WELCOME MAT FOR STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. LAST NIGHT AT THE ULC MEETING , WE WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE AND MOVING IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION, BY BEING "ACTIVE RIDAZ " BIG THANKS TO OLD MAN JOHN  THE TECHNIQUES OG, AND ALL THE CLUB WHO WERE IN ATTENDENCE,LETS DO IT BIG FOR  2010 ..........STRICTLY STRICTLY
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 30 2010, 10:40 AM~16459936
> *WHAT UP RIDAZ ?JUST WANTED TO GIVE THANKS TO THOSE WHO LAID OUT THE WELCOME MAT FOR STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. LAST NIGHT AT THE ULC MEETING , WE WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE AND MOVING IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION, BY BEING "ACTIVE RIDAZ " BIG THANKS TO OLD MAN JOHN  THE TECHNIQUES OG, AND ALL THE CLUB WHO WERE IN ATTENDENCE,LETS DO IT BIG FOR  2010 ..........STRICTLY STRICTLY
> *


Were going to be do'n it BIG this year so were glad to have some riderz out D-Town going along for the ride with us..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 10:40 AM~16459574
> *WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY.
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 09:40 AM~16459574
> *WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY.
> 
> *


We were glad we could do a little something for Ricky and his family, he and his wife have been great supporters of the ULC... Our condolences to his family..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 31 2010, 04:50 PM~16469774
> *We were glad we could do a little something for Ricky and his family, he and his wife have been great supporters of the ULC... Our condolences to his family..
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 30 2010, 10:40 AM~16459936
> *WHAT UP RIDAZ ?JUST WANTED TO GIVE THANKS TO THOSE WHO LAID OUT THE WELCOME MAT FOR STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. LAST NIGHT AT THE ULC MEETING , WE WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE AND MOVING IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION, BY BEING "ACTIVE RIDAZ " BIG THANKS TO OLD MAN JOHN  THE TECHNIQUES OG, AND ALL THE CLUB WHO WERE IN ATTENDENCE,LETS DO IT BIG FOR  2010 ..........STRICTLY STRICTLY
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 09:40 AM~16459574
> *WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY.
> 
> *


Good To See The ULC Come Together To Help OUt A Fellow Brother...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 09:40 AM~16459574
> *WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY.
> 
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX




----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2010, 03:42 PM~16429912
> *Location Homie ?
> *


i'm down in Waco homie, but i'm going to try and make it work as a Texas chapter


----------



## 214loco

Sup funkytown?


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## Homie Styln

Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA.. 
Working on #50..



Joe Latin Lords ELA (KALEIDOSCOPE 64 Impala)- Lil John KLIQUE ELA-(NEW WAVE)


Arther & Robert Martinez - Bernard




Tuch'e - Bernard - Jose Martinez - Big Art
Jose Martinez's Cougar was featured in the Peterson Auto Museum - Big Art put the original base coat and candy on the car in the very early 80's (80-81)..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater

What's up funkytown in&hydraulics in the house for all your hydraulic needs have all parts in stock info 682-597-6102 Tomas


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BIG George!

wus up everybody ? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 8 2010, 11:52 PM~16555000
> *wus up everybody ?  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Oh shiiiit! Is that really you????   :wow: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

Top Of The Morning :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 10 2010, 10:18 AM~16571144
> *Top Of The Morning  :wave:
> *


Goooooooooooooooood Morning! :0


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 09:19 AM~16571159
> *Goooooooooooooooood Morning!  :0
> *


well hello everyone and how is yalls day coming? just to let yall know im looking to purchase some wheels and tires and would likthe wheels to be all chrome ? thank you much! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 10 2010, 04:08 PM~16573878
> *well hello everyone and how is yalls day coming? just to let yall know im looking to purchase some wheels and tires and would likthe wheels to be all chrome ? thank you much! :biggrin:
> *


thanks for letting us know!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

the WB cohost for all star weekend contest!!! please go vote for me (Isela)!!!! spread the word!!!! 

<a href=\'http://www.the33tv.com/sports/allthingsallstar/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.the33tv.com/sports/allthingsallstar/</a>


----------



## Loco 61

Please Repost Get The Info OUt Thanks


----------



## Homie Styln

I've gotten a few calls today regarding information on the dance.. Just to let everyone know if your trying to get hold of Leonard, he is out of state in training and is snowed in where he's at at.. I'm waiting for Leonard or Jose from Tech's to get back with me on the dance.. I'll post up information as soon as I hear something on it..  

Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 8 2010, 11:11 AM~16548108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>MEETING RESCHEDULED TO 2/18 DUE TO WEATHER...
> 
> MEETINGS WILL CONTINUE ON CALENDAR SCHEDULE...
> 
> MEETINGS:
> 
> 2/18
> 2/25
> 3/11
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 01:32 PM~16583512
> *I've gotten a few calls today regarding information on the dance.. Just to let everyone know if your trying to get hold of Leonard, he is out of state in training and is snowed in where he's at at.. I'm waiting for Leonard or Jose from Tech's to get back with me on the dance.. I'll post up information as soon as I hear something on it..
> 
> Homie John 469-735-0502
> *


Just got word from Jose Tech's, advised me that Valentines dance was canceled. I've got a lot of calls today regarding the dance and the possibility it might be canceled. A lot of people have already made plans to attend a dance. Were going to see about getting something going for tomorrow night.. I'll post up here as soon as I get something firm..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 04:59 PM~16585342
> *Just got word from Jose Tech's, advised me that Valentines dance was canceled. I've got a lot of calls today regarding the dance and the possibility it might be canceled. A lot of people have already made plans to attend a dance. Were going to see about getting something going for tomorrow night.. I'll post up here as soon as I get something firm..
> *


Just got word from Jose Tech's, advised me that Valentines dance was canceled. I've got a lot of calls today regarding the dance and the possibility it might be canceled. A lot of people have already made plans to attend a dance. Were going to see about getting something going for tomorrow night.. I'll post up here as soon as I get something firm.. 

*FLASH: Party is on 8:30 tomorrow night*

6801 Manhatten Blvd Ft Worth.. From Dallas take I-30 West to 820 North (5 miles west of Arlington) exit John T. White stay on service road VFW faces the aervcie road, it's a white building next to Gramacy building (8 stories).. 

Ft Worth take I-30 east toward Arlington, take 820 North exit John T. White..

Will post map ASAP..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

THANKS ALEX!!!!!!! SAY HOMIE LET THE DJ KNOW IM BRINGIN CD'Z AND A SONG RERQUEST LIST :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 11 2010, 08:54 PM~16587753
> *THANKS ALEX!!!!!!! SAY HOMIE LET THE DJ KNOW IM BRINGIN CD'Z AND A SONG RERQUEST LIST :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


No Problem Bro


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## King61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Feb 10 2010, 08:51 PM~16576236
> *the WB cohost for all star weekend contest!!! please go vote for me (Isela)!!!! spread the word!!!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.the33tv.com/sports/allthingsallstar/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.the33tv.com/sports/allthingsallstar/</a>
> </span>
> *



Thank you for entering.


Return to The 33 main page.

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Done


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

Hope to see everyone at the Valentines party tonite..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 12 2010, 01:09 AM~16589910
> *Thank you for entering.
> Return to The 33 main page.
> 
> Done
> *



THX U HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2010, 09:29 AM~16592472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TELL DJ JAUN BREAK OUT THE OLDIES !!!!<, AND THE NEW SHAT!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

just got home had bad ass time..


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2010, 01:04 AM~16599926
> *just got home had bad ass time..
> *


HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT THANKS HOMIE JOHN FOR STAYING UNTIL WE CLOSED THE PLACE DOWN....MISSED OUT ON THE WAFFELS.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

We Had A Great Time THanks To DJ Juan, John, Cesar And Everybody That Put THis Event Together In One Day... Much Props


----------



## Loco 61

Getting A Flat Tire Before Rolling OUt To The Dance Last Night :angry: 




























Thanks Blanco (Oscar) For Helping A Brother OUt..


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics Of Last Night


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2010, 11:27 AM~16601259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blanco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2010, 10:17 AM~16601202
> *Getting A Flat Tire Before Rolling OUt To The Dance Last Night :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Blanco (Oscar) For Helping A Brother OUt..
> *


Nay time bro :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 10 2010, 05:08 PM~16573878
> *well hello everyone and how is yalls day coming? just to let yall know im looking to purchase some wheels and tires and would likthe wheels to be all chrome ? thank you much! :biggrin:
> *


DirtySanchez has some 14x7 all chrome Daytons


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Feb 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16588934-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Valentine dance for the lowrider community has been a tradition for the last 7 yrs, the Techniques have kept it going for all these years, they fell on a bad situation this year, we to help keep the tradition alive. I'm sure next year they will have it again bigger and better.. I spoke with Jose and Leonard before moving ahead with this party..
> 
> So please come and join for this event...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 13 2010, 09:39 AM~16601339
> *Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 07:48 PM~16587683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*<span style=\'color:black\'>


On Behalf Of Techniques Cc And Due To Circumstances Beyond Our Control We Great Apologize And What To Thanks John (Homie) And Other For Coming Up With A Dance That Would Make A Day Possible For All That Look Forward To Valentines Dances 


</span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

*REMINDER*:

ULA MEETING *TONITE*
THURSDAY 02/18 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


SEE YA THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

:wave: TTT for the U.L.C.!!!!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 20 2010, 09:04 PM~16673493
> *:wave: TTT for the U.L.C.!!!!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 02/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 21 2010, 06:54 PM~16681240
> *
> *


so did you pay ur insurance and i just bought a case of saran wrap so we can do that frame! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 22 2010, 07:55 PM~16692322
> *so did you pay ur insurance and i just bought a case of saran wrap so we can do that frame! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TechniquesOG

ULC Meeting Arlington VFW RIGHT?


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 22 2010, 06:55 PM~16692322
> *so did you pay ur insurance and i just bought a case of saran wrap so we can do that frame! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Loco what's up I'm still here in AR... will be here 3 more weeks next ULC in Arlington right check with JOHN


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 22 2010, 11:52 PM~16696738
> *ULC Meeting Arlington VFW RIGHT?
> *


WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## theoso8

Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...






















Did this License Plate on the bottom


----------



## theoso8

Coroplast Sign I did...:biggrin: :biggrin:









[/quote]


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 01:57 AM~16696779
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did this License Plate on the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 22 2010, 08:48 PM~16693902
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


say bro can you see if homie has any slow down valves? let me know hit me up with a pm or your number!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 23 2010, 03:46 PM~16701834
> *say bro can you see if homie has any slow down valves? let me know hit me up with a pm or your number!
> *


Ill see whats up. You haven't call irving customz


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC Meeting Friday 2-25; New location, same VFW Hall that we had our Valentine Dance: Start Time: 8:30


----------



## project 79

CALL 972 513 3752 OR 972 872 5527


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 23 2010, 05:47 PM~16703654
> *Ill see whats up. You haven't call irving customz
> *


bah !! i might as well go to home depot and water faucets! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 22 2010, 11:54 PM~16696750
> *Loco what's up I'm still here in AR... will be here 3 more weeks next ULC in Arlington right check with JOHN
> *


wus up topp cop and hope you get back soon !


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 24 2010, 07:13 AM~16709838
> *ULC Meeting Friday 2-25; New location, same VFW Hall that we had our Valentine Dance: Start Time: 8:30</span>
> 
> <a href=\'http://img214.imageshack.us/i/ulcmap.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8168/ulcmap.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> *




<span style=\'color:magenta\'>  C~ya there!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 24 2010, 02:28 PM~16712305
> *  C~ya there!
> *


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 24 2010, 01:28 PM~16712305
> *  C~ya there!
> *


quit fibbin vero! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 24 2010, 12:37 PM~16712363
> *quit fibbin vero!  :biggrin:
> *


For realz  we've been "hiding" long enough :uh: :biggrin: 1st round's yours, for bumpin' :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2010, 12:33 PM~16712336
> *
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## BIG George!

:420: cant sleep!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 24 2010, 04:10 PM~16712645
> *For realz  we've been "hiding" long enough :uh:  :biggrin: 1st round's yours, for bumpin' :cheesy:
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 25 2010, 04:25 AM~16719904
> *:420: cant sleep!
> *


AT THAT TIME I AM GETING READY FOR WORK :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 24 2010, 12:37 PM~16711972
> *bah !! i might as well go to home depot and water faucets! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I dont understand how that was funny. u cant find them anywhere else right. Oh yea if u go to IC u actually might have to pay for them. :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance. 

Thank you


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 25 2010, 01:30 PM~16723250
> *I dont understand how that was funny. u cant find them anywhere else right. Oh yea if u go to IC u actually might have to pay for them.  :biggrin:
> *


you mind your own business boy!! :biggrin: say you need to call me punk? :happysad:


----------



## BIG George!

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1002b/rick n jenn.jpg[/IMG]
this is my buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 24 2010, 12:37 PM~16711972
> *bah !! i might as well go to home depot and water faucets! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go and get them from home depot no mater what you runing trainy fluid so it will work as for water :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we use real shit like parker for real fluid :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 25 2010, 01:30 PM~16723250
> *I dont understand how that was funny. u cant find them anywhere else right. Oh yea if u go to IC u actually might have to pay for them.  :biggrin:
> *


hes just looking for a donation :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and then he call u punk :wow: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79

*IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!*


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 25 2010, 02:30 PM~16723250
> *I dont understand how that was funny. u cant find them anywhere else right. Oh yea if u go to IC u actually might have to pay for them.  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :run:


----------



## Loco 61

To Night After The ULC Meeting We Will Be Going To The "OYSTER RANCH" 2730 Western Center Blvd For The Grand Opening.. There Will Be <span style=\'color:red\'>(FREE BEER) See You There</span>


----------



## Homie Styln

James Crawford, ol skool pinstripper passed away.. RIP

Here's some work that he did for me over the years..











=================================================


----------



## 817HUSTLER

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 24 2010, 03:28 PM~16712305
> *  C~ya there!
> *


whas the address???


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Feb 26 2010, 12:51 PM~16733861
> *whas the address???
> *


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP ALEX AND TONY


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2010, 02:35 PM~16734567
> *WASSUP ALEX AND TONY
> *


Sup Sal And Tony?? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2010, 01:35 PM~16734573
> *Sup Sal And Tony?? :biggrin:
> *



WUT UP LOCO


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2010, 02:36 PM~16734581
> *WUT UP LOCO
> *


Just Working Like Alwayz


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2010, 01:37 PM~16734584
> *Just Working Like Alwayz
> *



YEA ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

GREAT MEETING LOTS OF INFO ..............THANKZ FELLAZ...........NOW LETZ CRUIZE


----------



## project 79

good meeting guys keep them coming and lets do it for the 2010 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

wassup loco, good meeting last nite homie. thanks for the invitto the oyster ranch homie. we had a good time.


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pictures From Last Nights ULC Meeting


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 27 2010, 07:47 PM~16744271
> *wassup loco, good meeting last nite homie. thanks for the invitto the oyster ranch homie. we had a good time.
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Feb 27 2010, 04:47 PM~16744271-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup loco, good meeting last nite homie. thanks for the invitto the oyster ranch homie. we had a good time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theoso8_@Feb 28 2010, 12:05 AM~16747749
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: 
Always goodtimes when we hangout w/the homies, thanks for the invite Loco61


----------



## tples65

TTT!!!! :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

party this weekend for my birthday!! everyone is invited! :biggrin: 

SATURDAY, MARCH 6TH
Raul's Bar
(next to longhorn ballroom)
off industrial (or whatever its called now LOL) & corinth!

10p-2a
*
free parking/no cover!
$2 domestics*

*BRING YOUR OWN LIQUOR!*

SEE YALL THERE!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

:wave:


----------



## BIG George!

wus up ppl! :biggrin: TTT


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 2 2010, 09:33 AM~16770477
> *wus up ppl! :biggrin:  TTT
> *


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 2 2010, 04:57 PM~16774739
> *
> *


WASSUP WEY WHERE WERE U ON FRIDAY. I DIDNT SEE U AT THE ULC MEETING.


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 2 2010, 08:14 PM~16776231
> *WASSUP WEY WHERE WERE U ON FRIDAY. I DIDNT SEE U AT THE ULC MEETING.
> *


I havent been able to make the meetings. They been killing me at work. :machinegun: Hope to make it next week.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16777489
> *I havent been able to make the meetings. They been killing me at work.  :machinegun: Hope to make it next week.
> *


ORALE, WE HAD A GOOD TIME. IT AS AGOOD MEETING


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 2 2010, 08:40 PM~16777489
> *I havent been able to make the meetings. They been killing me at work.  :machinegun: Hope to make it next week.
> *


you better ! :twak:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 2 2010, 09:42 PM~16777518
> *you better ! :twak:
> *


Come pick me up guey!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 2 2010, 09:42 PM~16777514
> *ORALE, WE HAD A GOOD TIME. IT AS AGOOD MEETING
> *


I know it went pretty good. I talked to victor about it and pm loco61.


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 3 2010, 06:53 AM~16781943
> *Come pick me up guey!
> *


ok were you stay? :sprint:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 3 2010, 09:57 AM~16782761
> *ok were you stay? :sprint:
> *


Just playing!! I know I need to make it to the meetings. First beers on you? :nicoderm:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

> E-mail pictures of car, bikes, etc to Fernando with all the information listed above..
> e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## BIG George!

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 02:24 PM~16785677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


      


MAYBE NEXT TIME ...... WAITING LIST INCASE OF NO SHOWS ?


----------



## BIG George!

TTT AND GOOD MORNING! :wave:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 4 2010, 10:05 AM~16794382
> *TTT AND GOOD MORNING! :wave:
> *


Buenos dias. Its your car ready?


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 4 2010, 09:09 AM~16794407
> *Buenos dias. Its your car ready?
> *


NOT JUST YET! but got my back half of my interior today ! :biggrin: but cant wiat to finish it :x: for easter so its coming along! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

TTT FOR THE U.L.C.! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 02:24 PM~16785677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How they get filled so fast ???????


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Mar 3 2010, 07:35 PM~16788513-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 3 2010, 03:24 PM~16785677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E-mail pictures of car, bikes, etc to Fernando with all the information listed above..
> e-mail: [email protected]
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


JOHN HOW thwe hell this get filles so dam fast just a question, I only been gone 4 weeks and we had even talked about this?


----------



## 9-lives

JOHN HOW thwe hell this get filles so dam fast just a question, I only been gone 4 weeks and we had even talked about this?
[/quote]
TELL HIM HOMIE !!! WE GOT LEFT OUT TOO !!! I WANT A RECOUNT !!!


----------



## Loco 61

JOHN HOW thwe hell this get filles so dam fast just a question, I only been gone 4 weeks and we had even talked about this?
[/quote]

This Year Theres Less Spots Then Last Year And There Asking For Lowriders.. Last ULC Meeting Was A Full House People Signed Up There.. Fernando Is In Charge Of Collecting Peoples Information.. He Said There Was Already More Then 70 Cars Already.. .. We Want To Thank Everybody That Was Able To Make Last Years Six Flags Festival Latino.. There Was Only 45 Cars That Were Able To Be Seleted In Last Years Event.. Right Now We Have 70+ Cars Listed. If You Signed Up Already Please Send Fernando Your Information.. Thanks




> TELL HIM HOMIE !!! WE GOT LEFT OUT TOO !!! I WANT A RECOUNT !!!


Dallas Lowrider Was At The Last ULC Meeting..


----------



## Loco 61

If You Registered Your Car For The SIX FLAGS SHOW And You Havent Sent Fernando Your Pictures AN Info On Your Ride Please Contact Him At 817-829-0684
He Will Meet Up With You To Get Your Pictures ANd Info.. He Needs Everything By Sunday Midday..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Mar 5 2010, 08:19 PM~16808912
> *So I'm coming back from Abilene today, heading to my last appointment in Sweetwater and right outside Merkel, TX I see a truck trailering a car on the access road. I always look out for cars on trailers so I slow down and low and behold, what do I see???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin good homie :thumbsup:
> *



On His Way To The Phoenix LOWRIDER Show..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, Loco 61
:wave: :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 09:44 PM~16810032
> *On His Way To The Phoenix LOWRIDER Show..
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 5 2010, 10:46 PM~16810055
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

Have A Safe Trip Back John, IC Joker....  
And All The Other Homie Rolling Back From Out There...


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2010, 09:52 PM~16823652
> *Have A Safe Trip Back John, IC Joker....
> And All The Other Homie Rolling Back From Out There...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 9-lives

> E-mail pictures of car, bikes, etc to Fernando with all the information listed above..
> e-mail: [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS : PICTURES EMAILED ALREADY !!!
> 
> LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT AGAIN !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 09:48 PM~16810076
> *:wave:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 8 2010, 12:59 PM~16828325
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS : PICTURES EMAILED ALREADY !!!
> 
> LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT AGAIN !!!
> *


   You Going To This Weeks ULC Meeting ??? :scrutinize:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 8 2010, 12:12 PM~16828425
> *    You Going To This Weeks ULC Meeting ???  :scrutinize:
> *


I'M gonna see who rollz with me homie ....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/11 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Mar 8 2010, 10:59 AM~16828325-->
> 
> 
> 
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS : PICTURES EMAILED ALREADY !!!
> 
> LOOKIN FORWARD TO IT AGAIN !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Loco [email protected] 8 2010, 11:12 AM~16828425
> *    You Going To This Weeks ULC Meeting ???  :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He better after all that trash talk :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-9-lives_@Mar 8 2010, 11:57 AM~16828744
> *I'M gonna see who rollz with me homie ....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2010, 07:52 PM~16823652
> *Have A Safe Trip Back John, IC Joker....
> And All The Other Homie Rolling Back From Out There...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 8 2010, 02:12 PM~16828425
> *    You Going To This Weeks ULC Meeting ???  :scrutinize:
> *


Where we going after??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tlrepresenta

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 04:24 PM~16785677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are there not any spots left for bikes either???


----------



## I.C. Joker

Had to pull over outside of Odessa got to tired to pull threw resting at the rest stop with Homie John Phx Az LRM show was bad ass it was a great tin put with over 500 cars bikes and pedal cars man it was fun see you guys soon ulc.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Mar 8 2010, 01:57 PM~16828744-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'M gonna see who rollz with me homie ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Homie See you There...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*[email protected] 8 2010, 02:49 PM~16829110
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> He better after all that trash talk :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :uh:  :uh: :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*[email protected] 8 2010, 02:49 PM~16829116
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 03:28 PM~16829409
> *Where we going after???????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 10:51 PM~16834069
> *Are there not any spots left for bikes either???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They'll Be Meeting Today.. Should Have More Info Some Time This Week..
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-I.C. Joker_@Mar 9 2010, 02:05 AM~16835806
> *Had to pull over outside of Odessa got to tired to pull threw resting at the rest stop with Homie John Phx Az LRM show was bad ass it was a great tin put with over 500 cars bikes and pedal cars man it was fun see you guys soon ulc.
> *


Take A Break From Driving Homies.. We'll Still Be Here. Be Safe Homies..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX




----------



## Homie Styln

Just got back home, Ruben (Ic Joker), Homie Styln 69 Impala & me (Homie John)

Will post up pic's later; I'm headed to bed been up since 8am yesterday morning.. :0


----------



## I.C. Joker

I just got up will post later


----------



## Homie Styln

For the record I have nothing to do with the Six Flags show this year. Last year and again this year; there was/is limited space. We don't have any control on who gets into this event. Fernando was contacted by the group that put's this event together. He is only following their direction. 

The event is April the 11th, so this was a way shorted notice then last year; so I can only asume that there trying to get everything firmed up ASAP..


----------



## Homie Styln

We didn't place for any awards but we a got a lot of prop's for coming all the way out from north Texas (DFW). Had a lot of people come by and ask about the ULC..
Had a good talk with Joe Ray from LRM..
We also ran into Aurelio from Ft Worth rep'n A&M Customs.. Want to thank Aurelio and his friends for showing us a good time Sunday night and Brandon from Imperials for hooking us up with a good Restaurant and my homies from Techniques for the beers while we were waiting in line..

We parked by my friends from KLIQUE... So it was a great time kick'n it with a lot of my ol'friends..


----------



## A&mCustoms

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 9 2010, 10:36 PM~16845346
> *We didn't place for any  awards but we a got a lot of prop's for coming all the way out from north Texas (DFW). Had a lot of people come by and ask about the ULC..
> Had a good talk with Joe Ray from LRM..
> We also ran into Aurelio from Ft Worth rep'n A&M Customs.. Want to thank Aurelio and his friends for showing us a good time Sunday night and Brandon from Imperials for hooking us up with a good Restaurant and my homies from Techniques for the beers while we were waiting in line..
> 
> We parked by my friends from KLIQUE... So it was a great time kick'n it with a lot of my ol'friends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 9 2010, 10:36 PM~16845346
> *We didn't place for any  awards but we a got a lot of prop's for coming all the way out from north Texas (DFW). Had a lot of people come by and ask about the ULC..
> Had a good talk with Joe Ray from LRM..
> We also ran into Aurelio from Ft Worth rep'n A&M Customs.. Want to thank Aurelio and his friends for showing us a good time Sunday night and Brandon from Imperials for hooking us up with a good Restaurant and my homies from Techniques for the beers while we were waiting in line..
> 
> We parked by my friends from KLIQUE... So it was a great time kick'n it with a lot of my ol'friends..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker

It was lots of fun


----------



## 9-lives

_*

HOPPIN TO GET SOLO RIDERS & CAR CLUBS

TO COME OUT FRIDAY 3/19/10 

& MAKE THIS A PRE-WEGO TOUR PARTY 

@ THE NEW "CLUB RECESS" LOCATED AT 

1110 WALTON WALKER HWY (LOOP 12) 

WE HAVE 7 POOL TABLES,LARGE BAR & IT'S

BYOB ... CHEAPER FOR DEM MIXX DRANK DRINKERZ !!!!


FLIER COMING SOON ........ THANX 9-LIVES

*_


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 10 2010, 12:30 PM~16850234
> *
> 
> HOPPIN TO GET SOLO RIDERS & CAR CLUBS
> 
> TO COME OUT FRIDAY 3/19/10
> 
> & MAKE THIS A PRE-WEGO TOUR PARTY
> 
> @ THE NEW "CLUB RECESS"  LOCATED AT
> 
> 1110 WALTON WALKER HWY (LOOP 12)
> 
> WE HAVE 7 POOL TABLES,LARGE BAR & IT'S
> 
> BYOB ... CHEAPER FOR DEM MIXX DRANK DRINKERZ !!!!
> FLIER COMING SOON ........ THANX 9-LIVES
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

Where is this weeks meeting gonna be at???


----------



## tples65

:run:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Mar 11 2010, 09:58 AM~16859597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CAN WE SEND THE INFO WITH SOMEONE .. SOME OF US WORK AT NITE HOMIE ..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 11 2010, 11:22 AM~16859827
> *CAN WE SEND THE INFO WITH SOMEONE .. SOME OF US WORK AT NITE HOMIE ..
> *


Make Sure They Have There SS #s And Other Info... They Might Have To Sign A Background Check Form...


----------



## Homie Styln

Finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
What da you think??  Took it to the Phx show anyway..



Waiting to get in to the show..


My lonely little bike..


Rebun aka IC Jokers peddle car..


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 12:26 PM~16860959
> *Finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
> What da you think??  Took it to the Phx show anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to get in to the show..
> 
> 
> My lonely little bike..
> 
> 
> Rebun aka IC Jokers peddle car..
> 
> *


damn!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: makes me wanna add another to my setup :biggrin: looks good john :0


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 11 2010, 01:35 PM~16861063
> *damn!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:  makes me wanna add another to my setup :biggrin: looks good john :0
> *


Thx homie...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 01:26 PM~16860959
> *Finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
> What da you think??  Took it to the Phx show anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to get in to the show..
> 
> 
> My lonely little bike..
> 
> 
> Rebun aka IC Jokers peddle car..
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 10 2010, 12:30 PM~16850234
> *Too far away for me...</span>* :wow:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16862140
> *Too far away for me... :wow:
> *


WHAT !!!! THATS LIKE 20 MINUTES FROM DA HOUSE HOMIE JOHN !!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Mar 11 2010, 04:16 PM~16862155
> *WHAT !!!! THATS LIKE 20 MINUTES FROM DA HOUSE HOMIE JOHN !!!      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO IS THE ULC MEETING GUEY!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

TTT and will see everyone tonite at the meeting! :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 12 2010, 12:36 AM~16867060
> *TTT and will see everyone tonite at the meeting!  :420:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 11 2010, 04:07 PM~16862748
> *SO IS THE ULC MEETING GUEY!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(9-lives @ Mar 11 2010, 04:16 PM) 
WHAT !!!! THATS LIKE 20 MINUTES FROM DA HOUSE HOMIE JOHN !!! 



> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 11 2010, 04:07 PM~16862748
> *SO IS THE ULC MEETING GUEY!!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Plus I ain't got no gas money foo and I'm working and my horse needs new horse shoes and so on, so on and so on...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2010, 01:19 PM~16871626
> *QUOTE(9-lives @ Mar 11 2010, 04:16 PM)
> WHAT !!!! THATS LIKE 20 MINUTES FROM DA HOUSE HOMIE JOHN !!!
> Plus I ain't got no gas money foo and I'm working and my horse need needs new horse shoes and so on, so on and so on...
> *




JUS RIDE THE HORSE TO THE MEETIN HOMIE.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 12 2010, 02:26 PM~16871676
> *JUS RIDE THE HORSE TO THE MEETIN HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


I said the horse needs shoes also..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Mar 12 2010, 02:19 PM~16871626-->
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(9-lives @ Mar 11 2010, 04:16 PM)
> WHAT !!!! THATS LIKE 20 MINUTES FROM DA HOUSE HOMIE JOHN !!!
> Plus I ain't got no gas money foo and I'm working and my horse need needs new horse shoes and so on, so on and so on...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-$CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 12 2010, 02:26 PM~16871676
> *JUS RIDE THE HORSE TO THE MEETIN HOMIE.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 04:10 PM~16872050
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2010, 03:09 PM~16872040
> *I said the horse needs shoes also..
> *


Got An Extra Pair You Can Have :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Mar 12 2010, 03:12 PM~16872070
> *:wave:
> *


Hello Iselaaaaaaaaaaaa! :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 04:14 PM~16872082
> *Hello Iselaaaaaaaaaaaa!  :cheesy:
> *



HI ALEX! :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti

I have to work tonight.


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 03:19 PM~16872126
> *I have to work tonight.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BIG George!

meeting was short but it was good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

Info?


----------



## BIG George!

TTT FOR THE ULC! :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 10 2010, 12:48 PM~16850878
> *oh yea!!!!! i drive my shit  wuz waitin up AT THE SONIC BUT U NEVER SHOWED   THE NAME SAYS IT ALL SRC.C. :biggrin:   NOW LETS CRUISE DOGGY.. I GOTTA NEW TOY IM DYING TO PUT MILES ON :cheesy:
> *


DAMN PROJECT79 IT LOOKS LIKE HE'S CALLIN U OUT.. :0 :drama: :drama:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 13 2010, 11:23 PM~16884528
> *DAMN PROJECT79  IT LOOKS LIKE HE'S CALLIN U OUT.. :0  :drama:  :drama:
> *


waited for him tonight but no show at all damm and i was riding like i'm poust to :biggrin:


----------



## tples65

TTT!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 13 2010, 11:31 PM~16884583
> *waited for him tonight but no show at all damm and i was riding like i'm poust to :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :rofl: :rofl: :no:


----------



## Loco 61

They Will Be Filming Lowriders And Hot Chicks @ J Pepe's TV Show 2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... ... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models .. 


http://www.jpepes.com/


----------



## BIG George!

he wanted a ride to davids so i gave him one ! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Next meeting we need to start collecting the Easter eggs.. Take up a collection for port-a-potty's $250) and for the lowrider bikes..


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2010, 10:44 AM~16905763
> *Next meeting we need to start collecting the Easter eggs.. Take up a collection for port-a-potty's  $250) and for the lowrider bikes..
> *


----------



## Loco 61

Anyone Have 3 Ton Chrome Springs They Wanna Sell Hit Me Up... Thanks


----------



## tples65

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

What's up homies.. I'm chill'n Hawaii, anyone going to the 97.9 beat show this weekeend? If so, good luck.. We need to get our Easter picnic moving, I'll be back in time for our next meeting.. Everyone be cool and see you all when I return..


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 13 2010, 11:31 PM~16884583
> *waited for him tonight but no show at all damm and i was riding like i'm poust to :biggrin:
> *


active man active :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 17 2010, 05:10 AM~16914638
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## regal_swaga

ATTN: NORTH TEXAS, CENTRAL TEXAS, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, SOUTHERN OKLAHOMA, NORTHERN LOUISANA, ARKANSAS.

Irving Customz is a true one stop shop for all your lowrider and custom auto needs. We offer quality custom fabrication, modifications and installs for cars & trucks. We sell and have Hydraulic set ups, coil springs, telescopic cylinders & cylinder components, switches & switch cord, fittings, blocks, prestolite motors, gears, dumps and components, batteries, cups & suspension , donuts, ball joints, hoses, check valves, slow downs, tanks, y blocks, drop mounts & custom trailing arms, wrapped & partial reinforced frames, and chrome plating.

Contact
Ceaser 972-513-3752

or on LIL pm regal_swaga


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Mar 19 2010, 10:13 AM~16936473
> *ATTN: NORTH TEXAS, CENTRAL TEXAS, WEST TEXAS, EAST TEXAS, SOUTHERN OKLAHOMA, NORTHERN LOUISANA, ARKANSAS.
> 
> Irving Customz is a true one stop shop for all your lowrider and custom auto needs. We offer quality custom fabrication, modifications and installs for cars & trucks. We sell and have Hydraulic set ups, coil springs, telescopic cylinders & cylinder components, switches & switch cord, fittings, blocks, prestolite motors, gears, dumps and components, batteries, cups & suspension , donuts, ball joints, hoses, check valves, slow downs, tanks, y blocks, drop mounts & custom trailing arms, wrapped & partial reinforced frames, and chrome plating.
> 
> Contact
> Ceaser 972-513-3752
> 
> or on LIL pm regal_swaga
> *


If you can't get hold of Ceasar call me, Homie John 469-735-0502, I'm up early


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2010, 03:00 PM~16938652
> *If you can't get hold of Ceasar call me, Homie John 469-735-0502, I'm up early
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2010, 02:00 PM~16938652
> *If you can't get hold of Ceasar call me, Homie John 469-735-0502, I'm up early
> *



if you cant get ahold of john than call me i'm up early to. but if you dont have the number your shit out of luck. So call john back :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Liv'n the Corona Life... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

For those of you who reg for the 97.9 Beat show, we'll talk about the cancelation and how they treated the people at our next meeting. I'll make sure I'm home in time for the meeting.. Hope we have a good turn out at Trinity..


----------



## 70 on 72s

Im now hook up now


----------



## Loco 61

Please Be At The ULC Meeting This Friday Night Same Place We Have Some Big Events Coming Up To Talk About, See You There ..Reminder Also Please Bring Your Easter Eggs To The Meeting This Friday Thanks.
If You Have Any Questions Hit Me Up...


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.greenvilleswapmeet.com/

This Weekend... I Might Be Going This Saturday If Anyone Wants To Roll Let Me Know..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 03/25 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA



<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/Easter%20Picnic.JPG\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://ult-tex.net/counts/east/bans/42.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 10:15 AM~16961432
> *http://www.greenvilleswapmeet.com/
> 
> This Weekend... I Might Be Going This Saturday If Anyone Wants To Roll Let Me Know..
> *


 i will and want to go homie! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 22 2010, 02:21 PM~16963088
> *i will and want to go homie! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER

im got sume 65 imp, parts that i dont need no more.
i got a cleanass grill, ok cond.. taillight set,both frnt n bk bumpers with brkts,,the front headerpanel, n a 65 imp console, but with no shifter,or center clock.. will try n get pictures later ... asking 150 for all ..located in s,ftworth


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## I.C. Joker




----------



## BIG George!




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## BIG George!

gound these on craigslist for 500 its still up so check it out :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 23 2010, 08:34 PM~16979265
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 13 2010, 10:39 PM~16884270
> *TTT FOR THE ULC! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala

MAJESTICS HAS GOT 1050 EGGS READY .. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP HOMIES


----------



## VENOM65

WE HAVE 500 EGGS HOMIES. LOOKS LIKE ITS GONA BE A GOOD TURNOUT. COME ON HOMIES POST YOUR EGG COUNTS.


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 24 2010, 07:53 PM~16991590
> *WE HAVE 500 EGGS HOMIES. LOOKS LIKE ITS GONA BE A GOOD TURNOUT. COME ON HOMIES POST YOUR EGG COUNTS.
> *


looks like we got 1000 so far :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 24 2010, 08:58 PM~16992466
> *looks like we got 1000 so far :biggrin:
> *



awready thats what im talkin bout. thats 2500 who else got webos homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Well I'm back to the real world, just got into Cali, will be back in Texas tomorrow..Back to the ol'grind, oh I forgot I'm retired.. :cheesy:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 25 2010, 01:17 AM~16993684
> *Well I'm back to the real world, just got into Cali, will be back in Texas tomorrow..Back to the ol'grind, oh I forgot I'm retired.. :cheesy:
> *



'' RETIRED '' :tears:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 09:23 AM~16995439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

Welcome back Homie!


----------



## BIG George!

:wave:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 25 2010, 11:10 AM~16997612
> *:wave:
> *



wassup joto


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Mar 22 2010, 04:12 PM~16963563
> *im got sume 65 imp, parts that i dont need no more.
> i got a cleanass grill, ok cond.. taillight set,both frnt n bk bumpers with brkts,,the front headerpanel, n a 65 imp console, but with no shifter,or center clock.. will try n get pictures later ... asking 150 for all ..located in s,ftworth
> *


Is this stuff sold yet? I am interested.


----------



## theoso8

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533297

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George!

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## ULA




----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2010, 09:32 AM~17006356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Sup Mando?


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 26 2010, 07:33 AM~17006366
> *  Sup Mando?
> *


JUS GETTING READY FOR THESE EVENTS ALEX


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 26 2010, 09:41 AM~17006401
> *JUS GETTING READY FOR THESE EVENTS ALEX
> *


I Hear You Bro....  



















































They Well Have Food At Tonights ULC MEETING....


----------



## juangotti

I have about 5 ULC patches first come first serve with a 2.00 ULC donation.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 03:04 PM~17009084
> *I have about 5 ULC patches first come first serve with a 2.00 ULC donation.
> *


WHAT KIND?? IRON ON OR EMBROIDERED????


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 26 2010, 04:45 PM~17009894
> *WHAT KIND?? IRON ON OR EMBROIDERED????
> *


prolly the iron ons!!


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 26 2010, 04:45 PM~17009894
> *WHAT KIND?? IRON ON OR EMBROIDERED????
> *


Iron the ones that ernest made.


----------



## BIG George!

it was a good meeting tonite ! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 26 2010, 10:02 PM~17013012
> *it was a good meeting tonite ! :biggrin:
> *


Anyone go n to the park with me tomorrow..


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 27 2010, 12:02 AM~17013664
> *Anyone go n to the park with me tomorrow..
> *


WE WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61

​


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 08:15 AM~17031489
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


TTT!!


----------



## Loco 61

TTT For This Weekend!!























































​


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 01:04 AM~17014224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

pArIba TeXAS


----------



## regal_swaga

*IRVING CUSTOMZ IS RUNNING A SPECIAL ON HOSES...
FRONT HOSES:
29.99 #6 15FT
36.99#8 15FT

BACK HOSES:
15.99#6 4FT
18.99#8 4FT

ALSO AVAILABLE CUSTOM SIZES.....TO YOUR SPECS
PM ME ON LIL OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752
IN STOCK AND READY TO GO*


----------



## BIG George!

:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## tples65

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## tples65

:h5:


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## juangotti




----------



## juangotti

I have these tripple gold 72 spoke daytons for sale or trade throw offers.

Im a low baller too. no offer to low. just dont insult me or Dayton. very minimal curb rash. *MUST SEE*.... Im looking for a trade for either 13 inch chrome d's equivalent quality or better. or some colored 13inch wires. red or black or some sort of custom. :biggrin: 3 good 1 bad tires. LMK...AGAIN *MUST SEE!*


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 5 2010, 08:07 AM~17098944
> *
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/08 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC Meeting this Friday before Six Flag move in...


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## soc214




----------



## TEXASFINEST63

is the 6 flags show fri, sat and sun or when


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 6 2010, 09:23 AM~17111620
> *is the 6 flags show fri, sat and sun or when
> *



setup on friday nite.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V




----------



## juangotti




----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 6 2010, 10:23 AM~17111620
> *is the 6 flags show fri, sat and sun or when
> *


Show Sat and Sun.


----------



## Loco 61

Lucky Bike Winners


----------



## Loco 61

If You Been Selected To Be In The In The Six Flags Car Show This Weekend. The Driver Must Have His/Her Divers License With Them To Enter And Set Up This Friday.. If You Have Any Questions Please Call Fernando 817-806-6952


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 12:49 PM~17113833
> *Lucky Bike Winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 6 2010, 02:06 PM~17112911
> *Show Sat and Sun.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Apr 6 2010, 06:56 PM~17115977
> *thanks homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## lowriviera

TTT! See ya tomorrow night!


----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 8 2010, 06:31 AM~17132111
> *
> *


TTT!


----------



## Homie Styln

For those going to Six Flag move-in Friday, stop by the meeting on the way to Six Flags. Park your car or trailer in the parking lot.. The meeting will be over just in time to head out to Six Flag and we can all go out there together.. :biggrin: 



>


----------



## Loco 61

> I Want To Thank Everybody That Made This Event Happen. Hope Everyone Had A Good Time... We'll Make Next Year Way BIgger.....


----------



## tples65

> I Want To Thank Everybody That Made This Event Happen. Hope Everyone Had A Good Time... We'll Make Next Year Way BIgger.....
> 
> 
> 
> X2
Click to expand...


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Loco 61

Other ULC Pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## 9-lives

Spring Fling - Hiway 80 – Main Street Cruise and Car Show presented by the Automotive Related Business Association of Grand Prairie, Grand Prairie, Texas. Participants will assemble at 8:00AM at 1400 E. Main Street (Graff Chevrolet). Parade will start at 9:00AM and proceed to the Development Center parking lot at 206 W. Church St . Space will be provided to show your vehicles. If you would like to join the HiWay 80 - Main Street Cruise Car Parade and show that will be part of the Spring Fling Festival at Market Square in downtown Grand Prairie April 17, please complete and return this registration form to C&S Autorama, 405 Rock Island , Grand Prairie , TX 75052 . You may register online at www.grandprairiechamber.org or via email or phone: Misty Aguinaga at [email protected] or call 972.986.9565 or Michael Stanley at [email protected] or call 972.237.8332. Clubs that register together may run together. There are no entry fees, and no restrictions. Classics, hot rods, lowriders, boomers, bikes and cruisers are all welcome. There will be food, music, vendors and fun for all. Come out, bring your family and discover what makes Grand Prairie , so Grand.


----------



## radicalkingz

THIS MONTHS APRIL SPECIALS 

D+H CYLINDER REBUILD KIT $3

DOUGH NUTS $6 PER PAIR

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $7

SOLENOID CONNECTORS $ 1.50

PRESTOLITE CHROME MOTORS $100

CARLING 3 PRONGS $6

CONDUCTOR 9 WIRE $15

MORE SPECIALS TO COMING SOON 

--------------------

818 B N Main st 
B's Hydraulics and Audio Customs
817-655-5583


----------



## theoso8

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185

THIS SUNDAY!!!! YOU NED DIRECTIONS HIT ME UP!! ON THE EDGE OF ARLINGTON AND GRAND PRAIRIE!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2010, 08:42 PM~17172825
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185
> 
> THIS SUNDAY!!!! YOU NED DIRECTIONS HIT ME UP!! ON THE EDGE OF ARLINGTON AND GRAND PRAIRIE!!!
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## 9-lives

*WHATS GOOD PEOPLE ... TRYIN TO HYPE THIS SPOT FROM DA FLOOR/UP !!! FREE ENTRY,6 POOL TABLES,LIGHTIN DANCE FLOOR & I'M N DA MIXX FROM 8-2 EVERY FRIDAY NITE !!! 

THIS SPOT IS IN OAK CLIFF OFF LOOP12 ON DA SRVC. RD. 

PLUS : IT'S OPEN TIL 4AM !!! SO IF YOU WANT TO CONTINUE AFTERWARDS & YOU'RE ALREADY IN,THEN YOU DON'T HAVE TO PAY !!! *


----------



## tples65




----------



## rollin64




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 214Tex

WARNING DO NOT USE THIS VENDOR FOR YOUR SHOWS 

M & M CONCESSIONS
9515 BECKLEY VIEW AVE
DALLAS TX 
214-773-6539
MAY and MANUEL JIMENEZ

This company does not carry the adiquate insurance to cover damages such as my 1984 monte Carlo . My car got hit by her ticket booth and now she's running away from her responsibilities of repairing my car. Why the fuck did you get insurance then you stupid ass. 

That's right I Armando said it fuck this 
company is what your going to have me do !!!
I have pictures of damage just ask I will send it to you


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 14 2010, 07:25 AM~17187856
> *WARNING DO NOT USE THIS VENDOR FOR YOUR SHOWS
> 
> M & M CONCESSIONS
> 9515 BECKLEY VIEW AVE
> DALLAS TX
> 214-773-6539
> MAY and MANUEL JIMENEZ
> 
> This company does not carry the adiquate insurance to cover damages such as my 1984 monte Carlo . My car got hit by her ticket booth and now she's running away from her responsibilities of repairing my car. Why the fuck did you get insurance then you stupid ass.
> 
> That's right I Armando said it fuck this
> company is what your going to have me do !!!
> I have pictures of damage just ask I will send it to you
> *


Post Up Pics Homie I Remember This Just Want Other Peeps To See... And Thanks For The Heads Up..


----------



## I.C. Joker

If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Apr 14 2010, 08:17 AM~17188059
> *If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## I.C. Joker

If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 14 2010, 06:25 AM~17187856
> *WARNING DO NOT USE THIS VENDOR FOR YOUR SHOWS
> 
> M & M CONCESSIONS
> 9515 BECKLEY VIEW AVE
> DALLAS TX
> 214-773-6539
> MAY and MANUEL JIMENEZ
> 
> This company does not carry the adiquate insurance to cover damages such as my 1984 monte Carlo . My car got hit by her ticket booth and now she's running away from her responsibilities of repairing my car. Why the fuck did you get insurance then you stupid ass.
> 
> That's right I Armando said it fuck this
> company is what your going to have me do !!!
> I have pictures of damage just ask I will send it to you
> *


That's messed up Mondo... We need to put these people on blast.. Let Cindy from the Six Flag show know, she does a lot of events in the area..


----------



## 214Tex

Man ,,, I'm giving M & M Concessions more oppurtunities than anyone else would but like she said and I quote 

There is nothing I can do for you ! 

Well I know how to take care of that and believe me I don't wantro go there I just want my car fixxed.


----------



## I.C. Joker

If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 15 2010, 02:33 PM~17202450
> *Last Time We Went To The Lake My Family Had A Blast... My Kids Loved Swiming In The Water And They Wouldnt Get out... LOL They Had A Good Time Hope To See You Guys Out There....
> 
> Here Some Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## theoso8

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker+Apr 14 2010, 08:17 AM~17188059-->
> 
> 
> 
> If your proud of your vechicle come show us why !!!!! Car Show at the new Chica Locas .... The 1st custom car show brought to you by Chica Locas De La Fare and hosted by DJ Juan V ....  Sunday April 18 2010 at 12 noon untill 5 pm .... Come join us at 2711 Majesty drive in Arlington Tx .... $15.00 entry fee per vechicle & free VIP entrance to the club .... $1 drafts and $1 wells untill 9pm .... First place throphys and custom made plaques for 2nd and 3rd place winners .... Also an In-dash T.V. Screen with FM CD DVD and iPod hook up will be givin away to the car club with the most vechicle entry's .... So come and show us why !!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 08:28 AM~17188102
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
hope you can make it 
truck hop 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
single pump 1st $150 2nd place $50 3rd trophy
double pump 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
best of show $200


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Apr 18 2010, 09:37 PM~17231301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hope you can make it
> truck hop 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
> single pump 1st $150 2nd place $50 3rd trophy
> double pump 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
> best of show $200
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 04/22 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## theoso8

OK... SINCE MOTHER NATURE RUINED SUNDAY, I MOVED THE GRILL AND CHILL TO THIS COMING SUNDAY... AND PUT IT ON THE ULA CALENDER :0 :biggrin: 

SO IF YOU NOT GONNA BE AT FIESTA :uh: COME OUT AND KICK IT WITH US... SAME SPOT, FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Chucks




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 19 2010, 08:04 PM~17240740
> *
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 19 2010, 11:20 AM~17236611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ULA MEETING
> THURSDAY 04/22 - 8:30P
> "D" Bar
> 6521 E Northwest Hwy
> Dallas, TX 75231
> if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected]
> NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
> (if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)
> THANKS,
> ISELA
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 19 2010, 08:04 PM~17240740
> *
> *


WHAT ARE THE CLASSES??


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 19 2010, 07:29 PM~17240388
> *
> *




:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

>


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 19 2010, 08:07 PM~17240774
> *WHAT ARE THE CLASSES??
> *


----------



## project 79

> damm we calling out all the hoppers i didnt know that but i guess :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 20 2010, 10:59 AM~17246779
> *damm we calling out all the hoppers i didnt know that but i guess :biggrin:
> *


YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME? :cheesy:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 AM~17246784
> *YOU THINK THIS IS A GAME?  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 AM~17246779
> *damm we calling out all the hoppers i didnt know that but i guess :biggrin:
> *


John called me on this I think your taking this the wrong way maybe we should of said inviting all hoppers rather then calling out all hoppers this is a benefit not a fight over hopping okay Homie relax :biggrin: 

we want Irving Customz to bring the hoppers and invite the hoppers it what you do right just like six flags common !!!


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 19 2010, 10:03 PM~17242032
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up lil buddy did u have to cut anybody today? :roflmao: :ninja:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 20 2010, 05:18 PM~17250220
> *whats up lil buddy did u have to cut anybody today?  :roflmao:  :ninja:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Chucks+Apr 20 2010, 05:18 PM~17250220-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up lil buddy did u have to cut anybody today?  :roflmao:  :ninja:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hi buddy :biggrin:
> 
> and no cutting lol i have to be good
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 08:12 PM~17251796
> *:roflmao:
> *


  

:ninja:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17253407
> * hi buddy  :biggrin:
> 
> and no cutting lol i have to be good
> 
> 
> :ninja:
> *



rule 167 no cutting fellow crashers


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 20 2010, 10:07 PM~17253427
> *rule 167 no cutting fellow crashers
> *


 :uh: 



:happysad: 










:loco: 



:rimshot:


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 20 2010, 10:10 PM~17253472
> *:uh:
> :happysad:
> :loco:
> :rimshot:
> *


 :run:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Apr 20 2010, 10:11 PM~17253490
> *:run:
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 20 2010, 02:36 PM~17249816
> *John called me on this I think your taking this the wrong way maybe we should of said inviting all hoppers rather then calling out all hoppers this is a benefit not a fight over hopping okay Homie relax :biggrin:
> 
> we want Irving Customz to bring the hoppers and invite the hoppers it what you do right just like six flags common !!!
> *


no problem homie is just that it didnt look right people might get the wrong idea but its cool we'll suport :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 20 2010, 09:59 AM~17246779
> *damm we calling out all the hoppers i didnt know that but i guess :biggrin:
> *


Not ,Irving Customz it's just stating calling out all hopper, Irving Customz is supporting Leonard as they have in years past for this benefit event for our Vetrans..


----------



## BIG George!

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## BIG George!

:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Apr 20 2010, 02:36 PM~17249816-->
> 
> 
> 
> John called me on this I think your taking this the wrong way maybe we should of said inviting all hoppers rather then calling out all hoppers this is a benefit not a fight over hopping okay Homie relax :biggrin:
> 
> we want Irving Customz to bring the hoppers and invite the hoppers it what you do right just like six flags common !!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by project [email protected] 20 2010, 10:30 PM~17255447
> *no problem homie is just that it didnt look right people might get the wrong idea but its cool we'll suport  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homie Styln_@Apr 20 2010, 11:14 PM~17255795
> *Not ,Irving Customz it's just stating calling out all hopper, Irving Customz is supporting Leonard as they have in years past for this benefit event for our Vetrans..
> *


We all Good Homie I hear you but that isnt what it was saying much love and respect killer... Thank John for clearing that up


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

:biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 21 2010, 07:03 PM~17263802
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT LENARD ..... MUST HAVE BEEN REALLY COLD IN DA ROOM HOMIE !!
EITHER THAT OR YOU GRABBED DA WRONG SHIRT ..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

LOOKING FOR SUPPORT FROM MY LOWRIDER BROTHAS ... MY HOMIE WANTS US TO PUT TOGETHER A BENIFIT SHOW AT HIS SPOT ,"EDDIE'S BACK BAR" ON RIVER FRONT DR. ,FOR HIS AUNT WHO IS BATTLING CANCER ....... RITE NOW THE DATE IS FOR MAY 2nd BUT I DON'T WANT TO STEP ON ANY TOES DAT ALREADY HAVE A SHOW ALREADY PLAN FOR THAT DAY BUT IF YOU CHOSE NOT TO ATTEND THAT SHOW AND WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOME FAMILY ORIENTED FUN LET ME KNOW ..... IT'S FOR A GREAT CAUSE SO I HOPE WE CAN DO THIS AND HAVE OTHERS SUPPORT IT ...FLIER COMING SOON


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 05:34 AM~17268396
> *DAMN IT LENARD  ..... MUST HAVE BEEN REALLY COLD IN DA ROOM HOMIE !!
> EITHER THAT OR YOU GRABBED DA WRONG SHIRT .....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Funny Homie ... I know what your saying :wow:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 AM~17269639
> *Funny Homie ... I know what your saying  :wow:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## LOLOMomaGP




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 21 2010, 09:03 PM~17263802
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :sprint:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 05:36 AM~17268401
> *
> 
> LOOKING FOR SUPPORT FROM MY LOWRIDER BROTHAS ... MY HOMIE WANTS US TO PUT TOGETHER A BENIFIT SHOW AT HIS SPOT ,"EDDIE'S BACK BAR" ON RIVER FRONT DR. ,FOR HIS AUNT WHO IS BATTLING CANCER ....... RITE NOW THE DATE IS FOR MAY 2nd BUT I DON'T WANT TO STEP ON ANY TOES DAT ALREADY HAVE A SHOW ALREADY PLAN FOR THAT DAY BUT IF YOU CHOSE NOT TO ATTEND THAT SHOW AND WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOME FAMILY ORIENTED FUN LET ME KNOW ..... IT'S FOR A GREAT CAUSE SO I HOPE WE CAN DO THIS AND HAVE OTHERS SUPPORT IT ...FLIER COMING SOON
> 
> *



HOPPING TO GET SOME RIDES OUT THERE HOMIES .......


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## Loco 61

> TTT


----------



## BIG George!

:wave:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2010, 08:12 AM~17278668
> *HOPPING TO GET SOME RIDES OUT THERE HOMIES .......
> *


 GO TO THE MEETING WEY!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 23 2010, 11:41 AM~17281121
> * GO TO THE MEETING WEY!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


NAW, TONITE I WORK,MANANA & SUNDAY OFF


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 23 2010, 01:45 PM~17281163
> *NAW, TONITE I WORK,MANANA & SUNDAY OFF
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 22 2010, 05:36 AM~17268401
> *
> 
> LOOKING FOR SUPPORT FROM MY LOWRIDER BROTHAS ... MY HOMIE WANTS US TO PUT TOGETHER A BENIFIT SHOW AT HIS SPOT ,"EDDIE'S BACK BAR" ON RIVER FRONT DR. ,FOR HIS AUNT WHO IS BATTLING CANCER ....... RITE NOW THE DATE IS FOR MAY 2nd BUT I DON'T WANT TO STEP ON ANY TOES DAT ALREADY HAVE A SHOW ALREADY PLAN FOR THAT DAY BUT IF YOU CHOSE NOT TO ATTEND THAT SHOW AND WOULD LIKE TO HAVE SOME FAMILY ORIENTED FUN LET ME KNOW ..... IT'S FOR A GREAT CAUSE SO I HOPE WE CAN DO THIS AND HAVE OTHERS SUPPORT IT ...FLIER COMING SOON
> 
> *


  you need to come to the ULC meeting homie


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 23 2010, 06:27 AM~17278732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 10:31 PM~12729525
> *The first ULC meeting was tonight, January 16, 2009. We had a great turn out of over 70 people that came to show their support in creating an organization that will bring our Lowrider community together.
> 
> The ULC would like to invite everyone   to attend next weeks meeting on Friday at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 
> Once again we would like thank everyone that attended tonight's meeting.
> *


 To think just yesterday and look at us NOW !!!


----------



## jvasquez

Thanks to everyone for making me and my daughter feel welcome at the meeting. It was just the first of many I will be attending. 

I also have the information about our event below for those interested.

GOD BLESS YOU!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17288445
> *Thanks to everyone for making me and my daughter feel welcome at the meeting. It was just the first of many I will be attending.
> 
> I also have the information about our event below for those interested.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jesse, thx for com'n out to the meeting last nite and giving us information on your event, we appreciate you coming out.. I'm glad to hear your daughter and you felt welcomed.. The hamburgers and fries they serve, ain't bad either... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 24 2010, 12:31 PM~17288843
> *Jesse, thx for com'n out to the meeting last nite and giving us information on your event, we appreciate you coming out.. I'm glad to hear your daughter and you felt welcomed.. The hamburgers and fries they serve, ain't bad either... :biggrin:
> *


Oh believe me, next time I'll try one (or two)... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 11:22 AM~17288445
> *Thanks to everyone for making me and my daughter feel welcome at the meeting. It was just the first of many I will be attending.
> 
> I also have the information about our event below for those interested.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wus up jesse was very glad to meet you brother and welcome to the U.L.C. tarrant county! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 24 2010, 11:10 PM~17291932
> *wus up jesse was very glad to meet you brother and welcome to the U.L.C. tarrant county! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 11:22 AM~17288445
> *Thanks to everyone for making me and my daughter feel welcome at the meeting. It was just the first of many I will be attending.
> 
> I also have the information about our event below for those interested.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Good To Meet you In Persone Jesse You KNow YOur Always Welcome...


----------



## Loco 61

Today At Joe Pool Lake We Had A Good Time...





















































































:0


----------



## BIG George!

look like yall had fun at the chill n grill ! :biggrin: sorry couldnt make it but i had other things that i needed to take care of ! but there is next time!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:30 PM~17299999
> *look like yall had fun at the chill n grill ! :biggrin: sorry couldnt make it but i had other things that i needed to take care of ! but there is next time!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You Right THere Always Next Time ...


----------



## BIG George!

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 11:10 PM~17300723
> *You Right THere Always Next Time ...
> *


hush yo mouf ! :biggrin: had some prior agreements sorry!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 11:29 PM~17301019
> *hush yo mouf ! :biggrin: had some prior agreements sorry!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil_Jesse




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 11:45 PM~17301185
> *
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

Had a good time at the lake today, good showing from the ULC...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 09:03 PM~17298705
> *Good To Meet you In Persone Jesse You KNow YOur Always Welcome...
> *


Thanks Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 * CANCELED Moved To Diff. Day*

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## tetelestai

Wats Goin On ULC ? I'm glad things r goin well with you guys. This Rey From Down For The Crown in Gainesville. I came to one of your meetings last year and I hope we can come again.


----------



## soc214

HOPE 2 C SUPPORTERS OF THE ULC...


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.pateswapmeet.com/


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## Aztlan_Exile




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by soc214+Apr 26 2010, 01:29 PM~17306065-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE 2 C SUPPORTERS OF THE ULC...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aztlan_Exile_@Apr 27 2010, 04:14 PM~17320060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 9-lives

_*SOME OF US WILL BE @ EDDIE'S BACK BAR SHOWING SUPPORT TO THIS BENIFIT SHOW EDDIE'S BACK BAR IS HAVING SUNDAY MAY 2nd ...... RAFFLES,JUMP HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,FREE FOOD 3-5 WITH THE HOPES OF DONATIONS GIVEN BY THOSE WHO ATTEND ..... MORE INFO ,HIT ME UP 214-518-3522 !!*_


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by tetelestai_@Apr 26 2010, 10:26 AM~17304719
> *Wats Goin On ULC ? I'm glad things r goin well with you guys. This Rey From Down For The Crown in Gainesville. I came to one of your meetings last year and I hope we can come again.
> *



Good to see you at that last Meeting. Your always welcome to come by anytime.. We love to hear about other Events that are going on.. 
Thanks Again


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 10:22 AM~17288445
> *Thanks to everyone for making me and my daughter feel welcome at the meeting. It was just the first of many I will be attending.
> 
> I also have the information about our event below for those interested.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Apr 27 2010, 03:32 PM~17320215
> *SOME OF US WILL BE @ EDDIE'S BACK BAR SHOWING SUPPORT TO THIS BENIFIT SHOW EDDIE'S BACK BAR IS HAVING SUNDAY MAY 2nd ...... RAFFLES,JUMP HOUSE FOR THE KIDS,FREE FOOD 3-5 WITH THE HOPES OF DONATIONS GIVEN BY THOSE WHO ATTEND ..... MORE INFO ,HIT ME UP 214-518-3522 !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero+Apr 18 2010, 08:37 PM~17231301-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> hope you can make it
> truck hop 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
> single pump 1st $150 2nd place $50 3rd trophy
> double pump 1st place $150 2nd $50 3rd trophy
> best of show $200
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 16 2010, 10:45 PM~17217655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 11:18 AM~17220915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 07:02 AM~17278603
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAJESTIX_@Apr 23 2010, 07:27 AM~17278732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## sixty7imp

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 26 2010, 10:30 AM~17304278
> *Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 * CANCELED Moved To Diff. Day
> 
> Cinco De Mayo  Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77  Waco Tx. 5-2-10
> 
> Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX  5-2-10
> 
> “Praying for Ruby”  3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington  5-16-10
> 
> Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw  5-22-10
> 
> May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering  @ Kiest Park Dallas  2-6pm  5-22-10
> 
> “Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend  Trinity Park  Fort Worth 5-30-10
> 
> Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10
> *



:0 :wow: so many events!


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## Loco 61

It Was Good To...


----------



## Loco 61

Chill And Grill At Gateway Park In Fort Worth This Sunday At 11am....


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17355724
> *Chill And Grill At Gateway Park  In Fort Worth    This Sunday At 11am....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17355724
> *Chill And Grill At Gateway Park  In Fort Worth    This Sunday At 11am....
> *


Hope to see a lot of people out there..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17355724
> *Chill And Grill At Gateway Park  In Fort Worth    This Sunday At 11am....
> *


TTTT


----------



## 214loco

Memer we mite be on ION ch at 1pm today, here in Ft. Worth is ch 6 from the lil cruise from the movies last Thursday


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:55 PM~17355724
> *Chill And Grill At Gateway Park  In Fort Worth    This Sunday At 11am....
> *


Hope to see everyone out there.. I'll be there about 11am....


----------



## Homie Styln

Thx to all those who came out for our little Cinco de Mayo picnic and special thx to Latin Paradise for bringing out the DJ.. Once again the people at the dog park complained to the police, but the officer I spoke with said; 'Have a great day at the park' and then left..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/06 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 2 2010, 09:32 PM~17368341
> *Thx to all those who came out for our little Cinco de Mayo picnic and special thx to Latin Paradise for bringing out the DJ.. Once again the people at the dog park complained to the police, but the officer I spoke with said; 'Have a great day at the park' and then left..
> *


----------



## theoso8




----------



## Loco 61

Here You Go Petester


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

Nice pic's Alex..


----------



## tples65

TTT!


----------



## 9-lives

Alex,post up a ULC event calendar homie ... DALLAS LOWRIDERS working on the 5TH Annual Picnic .....


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 5 2010, 11:41 AM~17398470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## juangotti

wrong flyer


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Money Mike

Jus lettin everyone know that we wil have raffle tickets on sale at the ULC meeting friday nite. Thanks for your support!


----------



## 214Tex

Wasup uuurbody

Yo,,,, there is a 1974-75 chevy monte Carlo for sale at Mega Motors on Hawn Fwy 175 between lake June an Jim miller .

The car looks clean with dark brown or marron clear paint and with bucket swival seats and center console.

Saw it from the service road but didnt go back worth a call for anyone looking for this model ,, peace out uuurbody  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## lowriviera

See ya tonight.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@May 7 2010, 04:06 PM~17421014
> *See ya tonight.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## juangotti




----------



## TechniquesOG

TO ALL THE MOTHERS THAT SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## theoso8

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]


----------



## Loco 61

Another Good Long Weekend....


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:29 PM~17442994
> *Another Good Long Weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ANOTHER BANNER MADE BY OSO... :biggrin: :biggrin:   

DIDNT SEE YOU OUT THERE ALEX... COOL LIL SHOW GABBY HAD...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 02:16 PM~17443897
> *ANOTHER BANNER MADE BY OSO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DIDNT SEE YOU OUT THERE ALEX... COOL LIL SHOW GABBY HAD...
> *


We Went By For A Min... We Wur Pullin A Trailer And I Had Two Baseball Games To Get Ready For... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Everyone forgot to bring this up at the meeting were going to have Oso make us another banner, this time a double side one so we can have 2.. Let's help Oso out, he needs some work... Let's keep this in mind, there are several people involved in our org who own businesses so let's make sure we try and support them...

Who's going to Gainville Sat with us, sound off...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 11 2010, 01:28 PM~17454425
> *Everyone fogot to bring this up at the meeting were going to have Oso make us another banner, this time a double side one so we can have 2.. Let's help Oso out, he needs some work... Let's keep this in mind, there are several people involved in our org who own businesses so let's make sure we try and support them...
> 
> Who's going to Gainville Sat with us, sound off...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Homie Styln

New Wave E.L.A will be celebrating this Saturday the 24th of April. 
After the break-up of New Wave in 1973 we re-united 
April 22, 2008 we are committed to the excellence of our cars 
as New Wave E.L.A will demonstrate in the very near future as 
current and former members of New Wave unite for our very 
first car show appearance of the oldest nostalgic car club EVER 
to make a come back. In-conclusion it has been a tough uphill 
battle and after 2 years together we are here to stay. 
Congratulations New Wave E.L.A for holding strong for 2 years now 
but from the heart holding it down from 1965 to 2010 45 years. 

Ben: President NEW WAVE E.L.A 

NEW WAVE (So Cal) San Diego chapter holding down the tradition since 1973....
OG's NEW WAVE ELA at SD chapter 35th...









NEW WAVE DFW - Formed in Feb 2009.. To date NEW WAVE DFW have rep'd throughout the DFW area, Cali 2009 - East LA car show Aug 2009 home of the original chapter, Imperials car show, Torrez Empire San Bernadino show.. KLIQUE 45th anniversary party.. This years; 2010 Phx LRM and get'n ready to go back to Cali and stand with the mother chapter.. 
And Hawaii :biggrin: 









Anyone interested in taking part in this come back of one of the oldest car clubs let me hear from you... For the bike and pedal car enthusiast we have opened a bike and pedal car chapter.. We encourage our youngsters to start off young and learn what Family, Pride and Tradition our.. 

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)

1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider


----------



## 214Tex

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 10:29 AM~17442994
> *Another Good Long Weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: video clips on YouTube 

Unique Karz of Forney Tx


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 11 2010, 04:47 PM~17456676
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  video clips on YouTube
> 
> Unique Karz of Forney Tx
> *


I Checked It out.... Good Vid Homie...


----------



## BIG George!

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Money Mike

Anybody goin to Gainesville??? Really need a few to go. Things are lookin kinda bad.
Hope a few c an make it. I understand it may rain but if not we really need a few to go. Let me know if you can. 940-727-1730


----------



## jvasquez

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## Loco 61

*<span style='font-family:Times'>THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078








































































































































Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


----------



## radicalkingz

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 12:31 PM~17454438
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


hey oso hit me up i need a couple of banners made


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 13 2010, 12:57 PM~17477739
> *hey oso hit me up i need a couple of banners made
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> *We have beer raffle tickets available.. $5 per tkt or 5 for $20..
> Art at Arts tires is one up on everyone, he bought his (5) today..
> Note: You don't have to be present to win...*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 13 2010, 11:44 PM~17485935-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-U.L.C. Texas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 5 2010, 05:58 AM~17396638
> *
> 
> We have beer raffle tickets available.. $5 per tkt or 5 for $20..
> Art at Arts tires is one up on everyone, he bought his (5) today..
> Note: You don't have to be present to win...
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco

Sup ULC fam, I was wonderin if any of u guys that went to F flags have 2 tickets? I wana go for my b day next weekend....yall get at me 214 641 1969, Thanks homies!


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@May 14 2010, 07:13 PM~17493189
> *Sup ULC fam, I was wonderin if any of u guys that went to F flags have 2 tickets? I wana go for my b day next weekend....yall get at me 214 641 1969, Thanks homies!
> *






















TOMMOROW RAIN OR SHINE!!!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=536930&st=160


----------



## 214loco

Sup homies, just wnated to let yall know I have a Blackberry curve smartphone for sale for Sprint, asking $150 its 3 weeks old I have the box too, holla at me if intrested 214 641 1969


----------



## Homie Styln

New Wave E.L.A will be celebrating this Saturday the 24th of April. 
After the break-up of New Wave in 1973 we re-united 
April 22, 2008 we are committed to the excellence of our cars 
as New Wave E.L.A will demonstrate in the very near future as 
current and former members of New Wave unite for our very 
first car show appearance of the oldest nostalgic car club EVER 
to make a come back. In-conclusion it has been a tough uphill 
battle and after 2 years together we are here to stay. 
Congratulations New Wave E.L.A for holding strong for 2 years now 
but from the heart holding it down from 1965 to 2010 45 years. 

Ben: President NEW WAVE E.L.A 

NEW WAVE (So Cal) San Diego chapter holding down the tradition since 1973....
OG's NEW WAVE ELA at SD chapter 35th...









NEW WAVE DFW - Formed in Feb 2009.. To date NEW WAVE DFW have rep'd throughout the DFW area, Cali 2009 - East LA car show Aug 2009 home of the original chapter, Imperials car show, Torrez Empire San Bernadino show.. KLIQUE 45th anniversary party.. This years; 2010 Phx LRM and get'n ready to go back to Cali and stand with the mother chapter.. 
And Hawaii :biggrin: 









Anyone interested in taking part in this come back of one of the oldest car clubs let me hear from you... For the bike and pedal car enthusiast we have opened a bike and pedal car chapter.. We encourage our youngsters to start off young and learn what Family, Pride and Tradition our.. 

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)

1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider











===================================================

Were having a meeting tomorrow Sat 15th; 2:30 at Hard Kandy.. If interested drop by


----------



## Loco 61

Sup Fellas My Wife And I Had A Good Time Last Night, Good To See Lots Of Youngstas Into Lowriders.. Thanks Majestics North Texas, Rollers Only Fort Worth, Down For The Crown Gainesville For Supporting The Gainesville Kids And Showing Them What Lowriding is About.... I Also Wanna Thank Rafa & His Family For The Good Hospitality At His Crib The Food Was Off The Hook.. Heres Acouple Pics From Last Night...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2010, 10:23 AM~17504770
> *Sup Fellas  My Wife And I Had A Good Time Last Night, Good To See Lots Of Youngstas Into Lowriders..  Thanks Majestics North Texas, Rollers Only Fort Worth, Down For The Crown Gainesville For Supporting The Gainesville Kids And Showing Them What Lowriding is About.... I Also Wanna Thank Rafa & His Family For The Good Hospitality At His Crib The Food Was Off The Hook.. Heres Acouple Pics From Last Night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 05/20 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 214loco

OSup homies just wanted to get some of yalls support for a End of School bash at my church in Riverside called Lamb of God off Maurice between Beach and Belknap, we gana have games and cant be a bash without FREE FOOD. This event is to influence the kids tp stay out the street this summer. Come support my church and bring your kids and enjoy this free concert and games call me for more info 214 641 1969 da event is pn Saturday May 29


----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## 96 fleet

Anyone plannin on goin to the swagger bash show this sat??


----------



## 214Tex

FOR SALE

13x7 reverse all chrome complete set of wheels still in the box,s 


214-693-4019


----------



## emeraldpassion63

Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association 
1st Annual 
Custom 
Car, Truck, Motorcycle and Bike Show
Benefitting
Hispanic Student Scholarships

Sunday, May 23, 2010
Tejano Nights 
827 N. Main
Registration 11:00-1:30pm
$20 Car/Truck
$15 Motorcycle
$10 Bikes
Top Awards Awarded at 4:30

Music By DJ Raulito
*No outside coolers please*

For information contact : Kina Rodriguez 817-456-9877
Or Alfred Del Castillo 817-637-1900

hope some of you guys can make it.......... its for a good cause...

big ben


----------



## Money Mike

*Rollin The Streets Daily!!!!*


----------



## Money Mike

These are pics from the Gainesville High Svhool prom that a few of the guys from Majestics CC North TX Chapter and Loco 61 and Down For The Crown CC came to help out with.


----------



## juangotti




----------



## BIG George!




----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 06:22 PM~17531916
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where'd you get the picture of Steve Nash..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 19 2010, 11:47 AM~17539721
> *Where'd you get the picture of Steve Nash..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

_*3 more days!!!

Free Hot Dogs and Free Sno Cones!!! Great family event!!!*_ :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## Homie Styln

Does anyone know where or who can polish scratched out of car windows.. I've herd it can be done, need to see if I can find someone. Has anyone ever had this done? Need to get my back window polished, don't really want to have to pull it out and replace..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 07:11 PM~17531816
> *Rollin The Streets Daily!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## BIG George!




----------



## jvasquez

Show on May 29th for Abel's Church
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=541941


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## tples65

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 19 2010, 11:18 AM~17540011
> *3 more days!!!
> 
> Free Hot Dogs and Free Sno Cones!!! Great family event!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 21 2010, 11:45 PM~17567593
> *TTT!
> *


:0

x2


----------



## Homie Styln

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....


----------



## Loco 61

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1478584

Check Out The Pics From The Swagger Show Today... Nice Ass Dogs Out there...


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2010, 08:58 PM~17572922
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1478584
> 
> Check Out The Pics From The Swagger Show Today...  Nice Ass Dogs Out there...
> *



Look like some nice dogs out there.


----------



## Homie Styln

Yesterday the ULC showed what were made of, rep'n at shows in Ft Worth and Dallas (Oak Cliff).. OG Leonard and me were at both shows as a well as Rich from Rollerz... We support those that support us.. Jesse has been at many of the ULC meeting and we wanted to show him some respect.. 
Both shows were good... Several people were at the Sonic's in Oak Cliff, I was on my way but one of my shocks broke so I came back home..

Leonard and me will be at Ft Worth show going on on Main St today...

The ULC is rep'n every where.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 23 2010, 08:23 AM~17576481
> *Yesterday the ULC showed what were made of, rep'n at shows in Ft Worth and Dallas (Oak Cliff).. OG Leonard and me were at both shows as a well as Rollerz... We support those that support us.. Jesse has been at many of the ULC meeting and we wanted to show him some respect..
> Both shows were good... Several people were at the Sonic's in Oak Cliff, I was on my way but one of my shocks broke so I came back home..
> 
> Leonard and me will be at Ft Worth show going on on Main St today...
> 
> The ULC is rep'n every where.. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 23 2010, 04:12 PM~17578387
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 23 2010, 11:23 AM~17576481
> *Yesterday the ULC showed what were made of, rep'n at shows in Ft Worth and Dallas (Oak Cliff).. OG Leonard and me were at both shows as a well as Rich from Rollerz... We support those that support us.. Jesse has been at many of the ULC meeting and we wanted to show him some respect..
> Both shows were good... Several people were at the Sonic's in Oak Cliff, I was on my way but one of my shocks broke so I came back home..
> 
> Leonard and me will be at Ft Worth show going on on Main St today...
> 
> The ULC is rep'n every where.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 23 2010, 11:23 AM~17576481
> *Yesterday the ULC showed what were made of, rep'n at shows in Ft Worth and Dallas (Oak Cliff).. OG Leonard and me were at both shows as a well as Rich from Rollerz... We support those that support us.. Jesse has been at many of the ULC meeting and we wanted to show him some respect..
> Both shows were good... Several people were at the Sonic's in Oak Cliff, I was on my way but one of my shocks broke so I came back home..
> 
> Leonard and me will be at Ft Worth show going on on Main St today...
> 
> The ULC is rep'n every where.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks alot for that John...like I said before...CHRISTOLOGY will be supporting ULC, it took us a while to make the commitment but we're there now.

I can't say THANK YOU enough to everyone who showed up to the MAYFEST GATHERING at Kiest Park. We were blown away by the response we received. 80 entries, more than doubled last year's total...FT. WORTH was definitely in the HOUSE!!!

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!

TTT!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 23 2010, 09:23 AM~17576481
> *Yesterday the ULC showed what were made of, rep'n at shows in Ft Worth and Dallas (Oak Cliff).. OG Leonard and me were at both shows as a well as Rich from Rollerz... We support those that support us.. Jesse has been at many of the ULC meeting and we wanted to show him some respect..
> Both shows were good... Several people were at the Sonic's in Oak Cliff, I was on my way but one of my shocks broke so I came back home..
> 
> Leonard and me will be at Ft Worth show going on on Main St today...
> 
> The ULC is rep'n every where.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> The above show had a great turn out for short notice.. Joe and his crew from Bajitos put'n it down all over the metroplex.. Victor and 4 U to Envy, Street life, the same, there every where...
> 
> Brian (B's) thx for put'n up an extra $50 and a motor for todays hop..
> Congrats to Victor (4 U to Envy) and Joe (Bajitos), hop winners..
> 
> Miguel (Latin Paradie) came out from Burlinson..
> 
> Fidel and Majestics took a nice line up out to Sonic in Oak Cliff last nite..
> 
> A shout out to all my homies throughout the metroplex (ULC & ULA)...
> 
> The summer really get'n ready to pop.. Lot's of people roll'n across town to town, lowrider tearing up the freeways...
> 
> Lowridering is not fading in the DFW area, it's growing.. Got a hoime that just drop his 24's and will be roll'n on some 14's.. Converting them, one big wheel rider at a time..
> 
> Opp's almost left out my friend Leonard (OG Techniques) who was with me all weekend.. We ended the weekend with a BBQ at the casa, thx to my wife and daughter... Leonard let's get ready to do it all over again next weekend.. :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 23 2010, 10:36 PM~17581081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> The above show had a great turn out for short notice.. Joe and his crew from Bajitos put'n it down all over the metroplex.. Victor and 4 U to Envy, Street life, the same, there every where...
> 
> Miguel (Latin Paradie) came out from Burlinson..
> 
> Fidel and Majestics took a nice line up out to Sonic in Oak Cliff last nite..
> 
> A shout out to all my homies throughout the metroplex (ULC & ULA)...
> 
> The summer really get'n ready to pop.. Lot's of people roll'n across town to town, lowrider tearing up the freeways...
> 
> Lowridering is not fading in the DFW area, it's growing.. Got a hoime that just drop his 24's and will be roll'n on some 14's.. Converting them, one big wheel rider at a time..
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco

> Y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> The above show had a great turn out for short notice.. Joe and his crew from Bajitos put'n it down all over the metroplex.. Victor and 4 U to Envy, Street life, the same, there every where...
> 
> Miguel (Latin Paradie) came out from Burlinson..
> 
> Fidel and Majestics took a nice line up out to Sonic in Oak Cliff last nite..
> 
> A shout out to all my homies throughout the metroplex (ULC & ULA)...
> 
> The summer really get'n ready to pop.. Lot's of people roll'n across town to town, lowrider tearing up the freeways...
> 
> Lowridering is not fading in the DFW area, it's growing.. Got a hoime that just drop his 24's and will be rolil'n on some 14's.. Converting them, one big wheel rider at a time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John i was there too, i had da honor of playin the drums wit leo from latin express we were jammin like a mugg good and very hot show
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> The above show had a great turn out for short notice.. Joe and his crew from Bajitos put'n it down all over the metroplex.. Victor and 4 U to Envy, Street life, the same, there every where...
> 
> Miguel (Latin Paradie) came out from Burlinson..
> 
> Fidel and Majestics took a nice line up out to Sonic in Oak Cliff last nite..
> 
> A shout out to all my homies throughout the metroplex (ULC & ULA)...
> 
> The summer really get'n ready to pop.. Lot's of people roll'n across town to town, lowrider tearing up the freeways...
> 
> Lowridering is not fading in the DFW area, it's growing.. Got a hoime that just drop his 24's and will be roll'n on some 14's.. Converting them, one big wheel rider at a time..
> 
> Opp's almost left out my friend Leonard (OG Techniques) who was with me all weekend.. We ended the weekend with a BBQ at the casa, thx to my wife and daughter... Leonard let's get ready to do it all over again next weekend.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> the movement is getting bigger!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## project 79

> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> The above show had a great turn out for short notice.. Joe and his crew from Bajitos put'n it down all over the metroplex.. Victor and 4 U to Envy, Street life, the same, there every where...
> 
> Brian (B's) thx for put'n up an extra $50 and a motor for todays hop..
> Congrats to Victor (4 U to Envy) and Joe (Bajitos), hop winners..
> 
> Miguel (Latin Paradie) came out from Burlinson..
> 
> Fidel and Majestics took a nice line up out to Sonic in Oak Cliff last nite..
> 
> A shout out to all my homies throughout the metroplex (ULC & ULA)...
> 
> The summer really get'n ready to pop.. Lot's of people roll'n across town to town, lowrider tearing up the freeways...
> 
> Lowridering is not fading in the DFW area, it's growing.. Got a hoime that just drop his 24's and will be roll'n on some 14's.. Converting them, one big wheel rider at a time..
> 
> Opp's almost left out my friend Leonard (OG Techniques) who was with me all weekend.. We ended the weekend with a BBQ at the casa, thx to my wife and daughter... Leonard let's get ready to do it all over again next weekend.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> mine aint a shop car just cause i build them dont mean i am a shop car damm is all good i could had went but was busy :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 23 2010, 09:50 PM~17581259
> *mine aint a shop car just cause i build them dont mean i am a shop car damm is all good i could had went but was busy  :biggrin:
> *


Thought you went to Abilene..


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 23 2010, 09:26 PM~17581844
> *Thought you went to Abilene..
> *


no sir had some things to do so i didnt go :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 23 2010, 08:36 PM~17581081-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG George!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 19 2010, 07:13 PM~17544336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> The above show had a great turn out for short notice.. Joe and his crew from Bajitos put'n it down all over the metroplex.. Victor and 4 U to Envy, Street life, the same, there every where...
> 
> Brian (B's) thx for put'n up an extra $50 and a motor for todays hop..
> Congrats to Victor (4 U to Envy) and Joe (Bajitos), hop winners..
> 
> Miguel (Latin Paradie) came out from Burlinson..
> 
> Fidel and Majestics took a nice line up out to Sonic in Oak Cliff last nite..
> 
> A shout out to all my homies throughout the metroplex (ULC & ULA)...
> 
> The summer really get'n ready to pop.. Lot's of people roll'n across town to town, lowrider tearing up the freeways...
> 
> Lowridering is not fading in the DFW area, it's growing.. Got a hoime that just drop his 24's and will be roll'n on some 14's.. Converting them, one big wheel rider at a time..
> 
> Opp's almost left out my friend Leonard (OG Techniques) who was with me all weekend.. We ended the weekend with a BBQ at the casa, thx to my wife and daughter... Leonard let's get ready to do it all over again next weekend.. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Thanks to all the car club that came out to support this event


----------



## Homie Styln

Ok, I got the low down on the parks.. For this weekend at Trinity Park it is first come first serve for the Gazebo's, so we need to get someone out there real early in order to get it..

As for Gateway park, no permit is needed for our picnics..


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 24 2010, 11:14 AM~17585754
> *Ok, I got the low down on the parks.. For this weekend at Trinity Park it is first come first serve for the Gazebo's, so we need to get someone out there real early in order to get it..
> 
> As for Gateway park, no permit is needed for our picnics..
> *


Per Eddie with the Park Reservation Department Sunday May 30th will be a first come first serve...NO RESERVATION WILL BE GIVEN AT ANY PARK. wink.gif
817-392-5700 

I already got that info :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 10:14 AM~17585760
> *Per Eddie with the Park Reservation Department Sunday May 30th will be a first come first serve...NO RESERVATION WILL BE GIVEN AT ANY PARK. wink.gif
> 817-392-5700
> 
> I already got that info :biggrin:
> *


Thx for checking into it Juan...


----------



## juangotti

*ATTENTION:

MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 6:00PM<<<???** ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.*


----------



## BIG George!

ATTENTION:

MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 6:00PM[/SIZE]<<<??? ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.

SO YOU GUYS MAKE SURE YALL SHOW UP TO ROLL CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON FOR REAL!WE ALL NEED TO REP GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 10:23 PM~17592832
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 6:00PM[/SIZE]<<<??? ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.
> 
> SO YOU GUYS MAKE SURE YALL SHOW UP TO ROLL CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON FOR REAL!WE ALL NEED TO REP GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## 96 fleet

Hell yea homies thts wts up it needs to be goin down like this every sat like the old days... We got some lowlows comin outa odessa this weekend to ready to cruise!!!!


----------



## tples65

TTT!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:0 











helping friend's kids sell some...pm if you wanna buy a ticket! :biggrin: 

only have a limited amount of tickets! :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@May 25 2010, 01:45 AM~17595579
> *Hell yea homies thts wts up it needs to be goin down like this every sat like the old days...  We got some lowlows comin outa odessa this weekend to ready to cruise!!!!
> *


Cant Wait To Check You Guys Out Homies....


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 08:23 PM~17592832
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 6:00PM[/SIZE]<<<??? ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.
> 
> SO YOU GUYS MAKE SURE YALL SHOW UP TO ROLL CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON FOR REAL!WE ALL NEED TO REP GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike

*Hey guys we still have plenty of raffle tickets on sale!!!!!! And dont forget to buy your pre-sale plate tickets for only $3.00!!! Day of raffle plates are $5.00!!! Hit up any of the Ft Worth Rollerz for tickets. Thanks for your support. *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 08:23 PM~17592832
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 6:00PM[/SIZE]<<<??? ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.
> 
> SO YOU GUYS MAKE SURE YALL SHOW UP TO ROLL CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON FOR REAL!WE ALL NEED TO REP GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY,DALLAS LOWRIDERS, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 25 2010, 06:26 PM~17602845
> *Hey guys we still have plenty of raffle tickets on sale!!!!!! And dont forget to buy your pre-sale plate tickets for only $3.00!!! Day of raffle plates are $5.00!!! Hit up any of the Ft Worth Rollerz for tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 25 2010, 07:26 PM~17602845
> *Hey guys we still have plenty of raffle tickets on sale!!!!!! And dont forget to buy your pre-sale plate tickets for only $3.00!!! Day of raffle plates are $5.00!!! Hit up any of the Ft Worth Rollerz for tickets. Thanks for your support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike I'll get a few more from you on either Sat (cruise nite) or Sunday.. Com'on people help Mike out..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 25 2010, 10:35 PM~17604533
> *Mike I'll get a few more from you on either Sat (cruise nite) or Sunday.. Com'on people help Mike out..
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 25 2010, 08:35 PM~17604533
> *Mike I'll get a few more from you on either Sat (cruise nite) or Sunday.. Com'on people help Mike out..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> I am posting this flyer for a friend......
> ===========================================
> 
> Ok here's what I know on this: Leo from Latin Express called me and told me how this young man was driving home from work a few days ago and while driving home from work at night, there was an stalled car on the freeway and when he tried to avoid it another car hit him and he flipped his car over, his arm severed and the poor guy bleed to death... The family need help with funeral expense, so there will be a car show during the day 12-4pm and then a dance at the same location...
> 
> Let's try and help this family out in their time of need..
> 
> Can we get someone to post a map to this location please...??


----------



## 96 fleet

Homie john.... When u get a map let me know.... Ill help as much as i can


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet+May 27 2010, 12:30 AM~17617836-->
> 
> 
> 
> Homie john.... When u get a map let me know.... Ill help as much as i can
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Texas [email protected] 26 2010, 11:45 PM~17617198
> *700 N.W.30th ST.
> Fort Worth,TX 76106
> www.latinexpressband.com
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-teal62impala_@May 26 2010, 11:47 PM~17617232
> *http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navc....+30th+st+76164
> ..
> .
> zips right they change it  a while back..
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Mr.B




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 12:46 PM~17622883
> *Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> Important info to pass on to everyone, please pass this on to who ever you are inviting, or car club members that might not be on layitlow.
> 
> 
> We met with the Dallas Parks Representatives, they are disappointed in the way the last couple of picnics have been organized. That being said they are going to pay special attention to our 8th Annual Picnic and will be enforcing park rules and regulations.
> 
> 1. No Parking deep into the park, no going around the wooden poles to park.
> 
> 2. No Parking on the grass anywhere near the Pavilion.
> 
> 3. They have designated area's where we are allowed to park on the grass.
> 
> 4. Vehicles will only be allowed to park no more than 30-40 feet from street onto the park.
> 
> 5. Spectator parking will be in the parking lot in front of the Parks office building and at bottom the hill where the Flag stands.
> 
> 6. Vehicles must be at least 6ft. away from any trees.
> 
> 7. There will be two DPD officers and a Special Event Supervisor present all day to enforce park rules. If you or your club does not go along with park rules you will be asked to leave the park.
> 
> 8. Drinking is not allowed at Dallas Parks if you choose to drink it is at your own risk, DO NOT USE the BLUE & <span style=\'color:red\'>RED plastic cups if you decide to drink.
> 
> 9. Under age drinking will not be tolerated. (PERIOD!)
> These are not our rules we are simply paying the price for previous events that have gotten out of hand. Respect the park, please clean your camps before leaving the park. We will have a person picking up the trash bags in a caged trailer the first P/U will be around 3pm and will be doing picking up until 5pm. We will have plenty of trash bags if anyone needs them go to the Pavilion.
> 
> Traffic flow will be one way only from main entrance (Eastside) moving west exit on Westside of the park.
> 
> The Picnic is over at 5pm the police officers start moving people out at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*TTT*








Hope To See Everyone There In Full Force.... 


Awards will be given class's to come out soon !!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> ==========================================
> 
> Get your beer raffel tickets while they last... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> :wow: :dunno:
> ======================================
> 
> For those coming from Dallas / GP.. Take I-30 West to Ft Worth, take I-35 South (Waco) go about 4 miles and exit Berry St, exit and go left on Berry.. Take Berry to Hemphill (approx 1/2 mile), go left on Hemphill, car wash is about a mile down on the right hand side, Juanitos is about 1/4 mile past the car wash on right side, the parking is pretty big and they have good damn food too...
> 
> If anyone who's coming from Dallas / Oak Cliff / GP area we can meet up at the
> I-30 Cooper St exit in the Kroger parking lot. Exit Cooper St and it will take you right into the parking lot and there is a gas station there as well. I will wait there until 5:30 / 5:45 for anyone who wishes to caravan to Ft Worth with me..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

*BIG FORT WORTH CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT... </span>​*​






> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 27 2010, 04:34 PM~17626092
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope To See Everyone There In Full Force....
> Awards will be given class's to come out soon !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija

I know June 13th is a busy day everywhere, but people have been asking about pre-registration for the 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show on August 22nd. 

If you enter the June 13th show in Temple, you will be able to pre-register for the Dallas show there. Space is VERY limited, so hopefully we will see you there!


----------



## Homie Styln

I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...


----------



## Homie Styln

I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 28 2010, 09:17 AM~17631597
> *I know June 13th is a busy day everywhere, but people have been asking about pre-registration for the 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show on August 22nd.
> 
> If you enter the June 13th show in Temple, you will be able to pre-register for the Dallas show there.  Space is VERY limited, so hopefully we will see you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*What about the people who were reg for the canceled show and that didn't get refunded? Also my grand daughter and her friends still have tickets from the last show, will they be honored and do you guarantee they will be honored by the radio station and who are the new headliners? Are they going to have the same headliners because that's what they paid for????*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@May 28 2010, 10:24 AM~17632122
> *:wave:
> *


Hi Veronica, Carol said to say hello.. Give her call, she doesn't have your ph number..


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 28 2010, 09:17 AM~17631597
> *I know June 13th is a busy day everywhere, but people have been asking about pre-registration for the 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show on August 22nd.
> 
> If you enter the June 13th show in Temple, you will be able to pre-register for the Dallas show there.  Space is VERY limited, so hopefully we will see you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*What about the people who were reg for the canceled show and that didn't get refunded? Also my grand daughter and her friends still have tickets from the last show, will they be honored and do you guarantee they will be honored by the radio station and who are the new headliners? Are they going to have the same headliners because that's what they paid for????*


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 28 2010, 11:14 AM~17632052-->
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWEET*LIL*V_@May 28 2010, 11:24 AM~17632122
> *:wave:
> *


Hello Vero


----------



## Homie Styln

Had a Great time cruising tonite, gotta do this again.. Took my and 2 of my grand kids that came in from New Mexico today to visit.. They both had blast...

Now let's see those pic's and vids..


----------



## project 79

see everyone tomorrow











WILL BE THERE FOR SURE RIDES READY TO GO


----------



## 96 fleet

Bad as homies we need to do this alot more often..... I had a problem and got stuk at the car wash but made it bk..... Lets bring it bak.......


----------



## Homie Styln

Man, I'm tired...Went to Abel's Show then cruisin'.

But I had a real good time.

Thanks for helping us feel at home out in the 817. My club said they had a great time and look forward to coming out there again.

GOD Bless You Homies!

































[/quote

:biggrin: :0


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ May 29 2010, 11:55 PM) 
Had a Great time cruising tonite, gotta do this again.. Took my and 2 of my grand kids that came in from New Mexico today to visit.. They both had blast...
Now let's see those pic's and vids..


Money Mike:

We also had a great time!!! I was completely blown away by the turnout tonite! I counted 78 cars when we all parked at that Macabe's Supermarket parking lot on Berry street. And the cool thing is that we even passed a few cops and they jus sat back and watched. No one was actin a fool out there. I gotta say it was a cruise for the record books. 

Thanks George and the GOODTIMES CC for leading the way. And props to all the Clubs and SOLO RIDERS that showed up.


I'm hoping to have some pics up by by tomorrow night. Had much to do once I got back home to get ready for manana. Have a good Memorial Day Weekend!!! Dont that forget this day is to honor those who have served our Armed Services past and present. With out the sacrifices that the soldiers have made; our freedom to do what we do would not be possible. Thank you.


----------



## juangotti

*It was a great turn out today as we celebrated Memorial Day in the Honor of those who have fought and/or given their lives for this great country. I want to thanks my local lowrider scene for coming out supporting this event because with out you all it would have just been me. The lowriders looked good and the beer tasted delightful. Miso I want to thank you for filling in last minute and hooking your boy up with good music. I owe you homie.  So many car clubs to name I will not attempt. I thank you all. We will do this next year, bigger and better. I have nothing negative to say to any one or any group because everything went extremely well with no problems what so ever. we had no harassment nor violence within the picnic. I seen a few lowriders (People/Clubs/Cars) I was not expecting and you guys shined! The ULC really showed there support for us today and I am also thanks for that. Again to everyone thank you all and lets just keep doing what we do best. Lowride. *


----------



## Homie Styln

Another busy weekend that started Fri and winded down yesterday.. I cruised around Dallas Fri, went to a benefit car show Sat in Ft Worth, Sat nite went to the Ft Worth cruise and finished up with the Ft Worth Memorial day picnic..
Today gonna repair my hydro-system, had solinoid burn up yesterday..
Thanks to the guys from Bajitos and other clubs who helped keep my car from going up in smoke.. :uh: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61

Representing In Fort Worth Thanks For Coming Out fellas....  

Pics From The Lamb Of God Church "End Of Summer Bash"


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by project 79_@May 30 2010, 12:29 AM~17644913
> *see everyone tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL BE THERE FOR SURE RIDES READY TO GO
> *


Sweet


----------



## Loco 61

Good To See Family Come Together In Time Of Need I Want To Thank Everybody That Came Out And Showed Support... :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln

> ==========================================
> 
> Get your beer raffel tickets while they last... :biggrin:
> =====================================
> 
> This is the show to help the American Legion Hall where we have our meetings.
> We need 100% support from the ULC and all other orgs in order to help them with thier Vet program they offer..
Click to expand...


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 06:41 PM~17648647
> *It was a great turn out today as we celebrated Memorial Day in the Honor of those who have fought and/or given their lives for this great country. I want to thanks my local lowrider scene for coming out supporting this event because with out you all it would have just been me. The lowriders looked good and the beer tasted delightful. Miso I want to thank you for filling in last minute and hooking your boy up with good music. I owe you homie.  So many car clubs to name I will not attempt. I thank you all. We will do this next year, bigger and better. I have nothing negative to say to any one or any group because everything went extremely well with no problems what so ever. we had no harassment nor violence within the picnic. I seen a few lowriders (People/Clubs/Cars) I was not expecting and you guys shined! The ULC really showed there support for us today and I am also thanks for that. Again to everyone thank you all and lets just keep doing what we do best. Lowride.
> *


Well said Juan, you've been there from the beginning...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/03 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## JW-VO

*For Pre-Registration and Event Info. please contact Jesse Williams (214) 779-1546

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544337\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=544337</a>

<img src=\'http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e121/jessevasquez/Events/CarShowposter8.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*


----------



## 96 fleet

Anybody got youtube videos of this weekend up???


----------



## Loco 61

Not Yet....  I Think FortworthMex Has One Coming Out... :cheesy:


----------



## 96 fleet

Koo homie post the name when its out


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

> ==========================================
> 
> Get your beer raffel tickets while they last... :biggrin:
> =====================================
> 
> This is the show to help the American Legion Hall where we have our meetings.
> We need 100% support from the ULC and all other orgs in order to help them with thier Vet program they offer..
> ===================================
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 2 2010, 03:51 PM~17676326
> *TTT
> *



Hey Alex .....do you have any video from the Gainesville high school prom night?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 3 2010, 12:21 AM~17681387
> *Hey Alex .....do you have any video from the Gainesville high school prom night?
> *


Yeah I Got Lots Of Vid.. Just Got To Find Some Time To Edit It.....


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 07:46 AM~17682969
> *Yeah I Got Lots Of Vid.. Just Got To Find Some Time To Edit It.....
> *


Thats kool bro. Not a problem.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 06:46 AM~17682969
> *Yeah I Got Lots Of Vid.. Just Got To Find Some Time To Edit It.....
> *


How bout vids of the cruise we had, where's all the pic's and vids, I know I saw a lot of people taking pictures and shooting video... Post them up..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 09:59 AM~17683765
> *How bout vids of the cruise we had, where's all the pic's and vids, I know I saw a lot of people taking pictures and shooting video... Post them up..
> *





>


----------



## Homie Styln

> Nice video Alex, this was a great cruise, we even had people from the ULA out there rep'n with us, "Christology"...
Click to expand...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17684916
> *Nice video Fortworthmex, this was a great cruise, we even had people from the ULA out there rep'n with us, "Christology"...
> *


Fixed

FortworthMex Did His Thing.... He Made The Vid...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 11:58 AM~17684916
> *Nice video Fortworthmex, this was a great cruise, we even had people from the ULA out there rep'n with us, "Christology"...
> *


:0 :0 :0 
We go where the action is. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 12:38 PM~17685261
> *:0 :0 :0
> We go where the action is. :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 96 fleet

Cruising again this saturday still homies??? Whos down?


----------



## 81.7.TX.

see everyone 2nite!!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 96 fleet

Ts going on this weekend? Anyone cruising tonight??


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

GOT A FEW LEFT


----------



## Money Mike




----------



## Homie Styln

Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????









======================================

I'll be out there in the afternoon. They've been to several meeting, so
ULC let's roll out and support these guys..  

Remember our motto, 'We Support those, who support Us'...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17704945
> *I'll be out there in the afternoon. They've been to several meeting, so
> ULC let's roll out and support these guys..
> 
> Remember our motto, 'We Support those, who support Us'...
> *


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

El Chico Restaurant Is Right Up The Freeway From The VFW Where We Have The ULC Meeting Jack Will Be At The ULC Benefit Car Show This Sunday... Lets Get Some Lowriders Out There .... There Will Be Door Prizes, Buffet, Drink Specials, And All Kinds of Kool Stuff.. NO ENTRY FEE.. 


Good Thing Its In The Late Afternoon After Art's Tire Apprciation Car Show..


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## Loco 61

> :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 96 fleet

Epic cruise?? What time?? Were at????


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 8 2010, 02:59 AM~17724841
> *Epic cruise?? What time?? Were at????
> *


We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell


----------



## 96 fleet

Koo!!!! I be there homie... Thanks for the info


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 8 2010, 08:27 AM~17725542
> *Koo!!!! I be there homie... Thanks for the info
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> =====================================
> 
> All local riders, come support this car show to benefit the American legion hall...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 08:20 AM~17725512
> *We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly  Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th  Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a car show and what time does it start..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 9 2010, 01:18 PM~17738027
> *is this a car show and what time does it start..
> *












*Naw its not a car show. Its a plate sale trying to raise money for the COMING UP program with the BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. But feel free to bring your ride if you like. We are not giving away any awards but we will have some door prizes to give away. Also we are still selling raffle tickets for the TEXAS RANGERS vs. HOUSTON ASTROS. The drawing will be between 4pm and 5pm. And you do not have to be present to win the TEXAS RANGER TICKETS. The EPIC CRUISE will be around 6pm so stop by and get yo grub on before you hit the carwash and cruise to DALLAS!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Homie Styln

> We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================================
> 
> Were going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehical (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehical will be the last to leave when we head out..


----------



## Loco 61

> We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ============================================
> 
> Were going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehical (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehical will be the last to leave when we head out..
Click to expand...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Loco 61

*"THE EPIC CRUISE" BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..

THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER... If you Want To Be Apart Of This And Would Like To Follow In Your Daily Car Please Do So.. This Should Be Fun For The Whole Family To Be Apart Of This...*


----------



## TechniquesOG

IT SHOW TIME........ 13 JUNE 2010


----------



## Homie Styln

*"THE EPIC CRUISE" BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..

THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER... If you Want To Be Apart Of This And Would Like To Follow In Your Daily Car Please Do So.. This Should Be Fun For The Whole Family To Be Apart Of This...*
[/quote]

Yea, what he said..


----------



## Homie Styln

Just got home, Adrian, his homie, DJ Juan and me were the last Ft Worth peeps to leave Sonic, was a GREAT cruise, I hope all me peeps made it home safely.
I didn't get any late call so hope all was cool.. Also hope no one got caught up at that Joe's Burger mess, heard the cops came and were trip'n hard..

Jesse Christology, Gilbert Texas Ranflas, prop's for get'n Dallas part going..

Dallas and Ft Worth put'n it down hard tonite...

For all those who know me; this is what I've always wanted, Dallas n Ft Worth get together... Let's do this thang again...  

Hope to see everyone at the American Legion / ULC car show tomorrow..


----------



## double o

most of the rides at the O'reillys exit...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 13 2010, 01:39 AM~17772009
> *Just got home, Adrian, his homie, DJ Juan and me were the last Ft Worth peeps to leave Sonic, was a GREAT cruise, I hope all me peeps made it home safely.
> I didn't get any late call so hope all was cool.. Also hope no one got caught up at that Joe's Burger mess, heard the cops came and were trip'n hard..
> 
> Jesse Christology, Gilbert Texas Ranflas, prop's for get'n Dallas part going..
> 
> Dallas and Ft Worth put'n it down hard tonite...
> 
> For all those who know me; this is what I've always wanted, Dallas n Ft Worth get together... Let's do this thang again...
> 
> Hope to see everyone at the American Legion / ULC car show tomorrow..
> *


----------



## Elpintor

TODAY


----------



## Loco 61

I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It Out To The 1st Annual ULC Benefit Car Show We Had A Great Turn Out.. I Also Want To Thank Leonard And Homie John For Helping Put This Event Together.. It Was Hott But Fun.. DJ Juan Put It Down With The Music And Announcements. Special Thanks To All The clubs That Came From Different Cities Like Dallas, Justin, Arlington, Grand Prairie, Irving Just To Name A Few.. GREAT SHOW!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FOR HELPING OUT OUR TROOPS… 

Solo Riders

4U2Envy

Bajitos 

Blvd Aces 

Christology 

Creations

Dallas Lowriders

Goodtime

Jokers

Kings

Latin Paradise 

Lowlyfe

Majestics DFW

New Wave

Rollers Only Dallas

Rollers Only Fort Worth

Streetlife

Slab City

Subliminal 

Suenoz Realez

Techniques


----------



## Homie Styln

> ==================================
> 
> What he said...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 03:26 PM~17775754
> *BLVD ACES</span>
> 
> Christology
> 
> Creations
> 
> Dallas Lowriders
> 
> Goodtime
> 
> Jokers
> 
> Kings
> 
> Latin Paradise
> 
> Lowlyfe
> 
> Majestics DFW
> 
> New Wave
> 
> Rollers Only Dallas
> 
> Rollers Only Fort Worth
> 
> Streetlife
> 
> Slab City
> 
> Subliminal
> 
> Suenoz Realez
> 
> Techniques</span>
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17775768
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING TO THIS SHOW THE ULC WAS THANKED SO MUCH MY THE AMERICAN LEGION POST 516.. HANDS DOWN TO YOU OF YOU !!!!!![/i]*


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 06/17 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61

Here Some Pics of The ULC 1st Annual Benefit Car Show... At The American Legions hall.. 


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1493548


----------



## Loco 61

*MORE NEW PICS FROM THE SHOW.... *



http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1493548


----------



## Loco 61

*SATURDAY SHOW JUNE 19th Looks Like There FREE!!


Car Show At <span style=\'color:blue\'>Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday From 12-4 FREE Food Drinks Just Show Up...



Car Show At El Chico's 7621 Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM 
4-8 PM Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up</span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214




----------



## 214loco

Whos goin where?


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Jun 15 2010, 02:45 PM~17794109
> *Whos goin where?
> *


im goin to a quince satrday and con my suegro on sunday. no ridin for me this weekend


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 15 2010, 06:03 PM~17796516
> *im goin to a quince satrday and con my suegro on sunday. no ridin for me this weekend
> *


So where can i pick up da MC to go to the show? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

*Not The Best But Hope It'll Do* :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 81.7.TX.




----------



## mrouija

Car pre-registration for Dallas (8/22) is available but space is limited. *I will try to get Tim out to collect registrations at the next meeting...this will be a one-time only thing (Tim collecting registrations at the meeting). *
With space so limited, you will not be able to mail-in registration (it's too hard to determine whose arrives first...)


----------



## Loco 61

*SATURDAY SHOW JUNE 19th Looks Like There FREE!!


Car Show At <span style=\'color:blue\'>Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday From 12-4 FREE Food Drinks Just Show Up...



Car Show At El Chico's 7621 Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM 
4-8 PM Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up</span>*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ~GameOver~




----------



## Loco 61

SATURDAY SHOW JUNE 19th Looks Like There FREE!!

Car Show At Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday From 12-4 FREE Food Drinks Just Show Up...





Car Show At El Chico's 7621 Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM 
4-8 PM Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2010, 11:44 AM~17823795
> *SATURDAY SHOW  JUNE 19th  Looks Like There FREE!!
> 
> Car Show At Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday  From 12-4  FREE Food Drinks  Just Show Up...
> Car Show At El Chico's  7621 <span style=\'color:red\'>BAKERS Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM
> 4-8 PM  Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up</span>
> *


Fixt! 
 See you at the meeting 2nite!!


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 8t4mc

ready to roll!


----------



## project 79

couldn't make it to the meeting have too much work but will be there for the next one :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 19 2010, 02:06 AM~17830332
> *couldn't make it to the meeting have too much work but will be there for the next one :biggrin:
> *


Few things coming up.. Check layitlow for more info on these event or call..

1. Estillo fathers day picnic tomorrow at Keist park Dallas..

2. St Life picnic

3. Slab City benefit picnic July

4. 97.9 Beat show, due cancelation of last show an honoring those who were signed up already there is limited space for the make up show in Aug
for information contact Tim aka peoples choice on layitlow wego tour thread..


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 19 2010, 11:36 AM~17831681
> *Few things coming up.. Check layitlow for more info on these event or call..
> 
> 1. Estillo fathers day picnic tomorrow at Keist park Dallas..
> 
> 2. St Life picnic
> 
> 3. Slab City benefit picnic July
> 
> 4. 97.9 Beat show, due cancelation of last show an honoring those who were signed up already there is limited space for the make up show in Aug
> for information contact Tim aka peoples choice on layitlow wego tour thread..
> *


Don't forget today is Art's Tires from 12-4 and El Chico from 4-8. FREE Food at both spots. :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 19 2010, 11:26 AM~17831980
> *Don't forget today is Art's Tires from 12-4 and El Chico from 4-8. FREE Food at both spots. :wow:
> *


Good catch homie...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY!


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy Fathers day to all the Dad's out there..


----------



## 96 fleet

When is the st life picnic? & slab picnic??


----------



## mrouija

Here for the ULA, ULC, and our LayItLow friends. I will only leave this link open to the first 40 or so that pre-register using this (the remaining spots will be saved for Lamesa and Waco). 

Dallas Pre-Registration ($40 - 2 passes)


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 20 2010, 06:31 PM~17839999
> *Here for the ULA, ULC, and our LayItLow friends.  I will only leave this link open to the first 40 or so that pre-register using this (the remaining spots will be saved for Lamesa and Waco).
> 
> Dallas Pre-Registration ($40 - 2 passes)
> *


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## Loco 61

*Here Some More Pics Of The ULC Benefit Car Show Taken By The American Legions Post*

http://post516.net/al2010/car10.html


----------



## Loco 61

-POSTED-
STREETLIFE PICNIC Canceled  

Spread The Word Thanks


----------



## 96 fleet

Anything goin on this weekend??


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17876071
> *Anything goin on this weekend??
> *


La Grave Field SwapMeet.... At The Cat's Ball Park


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@Jun 24 2010, 01:26 PM~17876071
> *Anything goin on this weekend??
> *


Latin paradise C.C n New Wave C.C We are haveing a Fundraiser Car wash this sunday June 27 at Picosos Mexican restaurant 1950 menefee ave
Dj M!$0 n the mix


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 24 2010, 02:20 PM~17876578
> *Latin paradise C.C n New Wave C.C We are haveing a Fundraiser Car wash this sunday June 27 at Picosos Mexican restaurant 1950 menefee ave
> Dj M!$0 n the mix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


time????????


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 24 2010, 04:20 PM~17877592
> *time????????
> *


:dunno:

Let me ask Miso... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 24 2010, 04:23 PM~17877623
> *:dunno:
> 
> Let me ask Miso... :biggrin:
> *


10am til ??? (Until the sun beats them up.) :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……

I Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....

*
:tears: :nosad:


----------



## Loco 61

*Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 24 2010, 02:20 PM~17876578
> *Latin paradise C.C n New Wave HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> 
> [/i]*
> :tears:  :nosad:
> [/b]



I say we come together and show full support to Homie John, NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise for their car wash this Sunday...let John and everyone know we're here to support him just like he does for everyone else.

I'll be there right after church.
:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 25 2010, 05:33 PM~17887767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 25 2010, 03:33 PM~17887767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 UNIDOZ CC WILL BE THERE


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 25 2010, 05:33 PM~17887767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 10:18 AM~17885802
> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i46.tinypic.com/5ogmrq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *




<span style=\'color:magenta\'>  :thumbsup: I believe it, he's done it before....I can only imagine what it's gonna look like soon :cheesy: :cheesy: :0  

Keep your head up John & take your wifey's advice...enjoy your time in Cali


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 25 2010, 04:33 PM~17887767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mr john is a ruff ryda.


----------



## 96 fleet

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Jun 26 2010, 08:40 AM~17892235
> *Mr john is a ruff ryda.
> *



Homie john more than a ruff ryda., 
he a true LOWRIDER!!

Prayn for homie styln (john)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/01 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## valdezRC86




----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by valdezRC86_@Jun 29 2010, 06:46 PM~17919823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We're there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco

Sup homies...


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## TechniquesOG

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:18 AM~17885802
> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61

*TTT*


----------



## 214loco

See ya tonight homies...


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Jul 2 2010, 03:35 PM~17946733
> *See ya tonight homies...
> *


BEERS ON SHREK!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Jul 2 2010, 03:35 PM~17946733
> *See ya tonight homies...
> *


:dunno:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 2 2010, 11:30 PM~17949887
> *:dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike

Any info on the meeting last nite?


----------



## theoso8

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO EVERYONE!!! WE WILL BE KICKIN AT JOE POOL LAKE LYNN CREEK PARK ALL DAY!! EVERYONES INVITED!!! WE GONNA HAVE 2 GRILLS GOING AND THE JET SKIIS...

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

John Reppin Hard In Cali....


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17963571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WILL BE RAFFLE'N OFF A SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE CROSS LACE WHEELS W/ NEW TIRES MOUNTED/BALANCED !!!  :0  :0 GET UR TICKETS AT ALL LOCAL EVENTS IN DALLAS OR AT THE ULA/ULC MEETINGS!! TICKETS ARE $10.00 EA. OR 3 TICKETS FOR $20.00!!  PM ME IF U NEED ANY TICKETS !!
> 
> WHEELS COME WITH ALL ACC. { KNOCKOFFS, ADAPTERS, AND HAMMER!! }
> 
> WHEELS WILL BE GIVEN AWAY AT THE 5TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC!! AUG. 28 2010!! GOOD LUCK!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 5 2010, 11:57 AM~17963680
> *
> *


----------



## 214loco

N e shows dis weekend homie?


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## jvasquez




----------



## street kingz

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Jun 26 2010, 01:58 PM~17893695
> *PASS THE WORD, CANCER FUNDRAISER FREE for spectators !
> 
> 5th Annual Hot as hell UNITY Car/Bike show Sun July 11th!
> 
> * 4ft & 7ft Trophy categories.
> * Bikini Contest, Best club line up, Hopping contest, Bike Stunt Show, Tattoo Show!
> 
> Official sponsor location: Club Mardi Gras 2720 N. Stemmons/towers Dallas TX 75207
> 
> --CANCER FUNDRAISER SPONSORS & NETWORKING PARTNERS--
> * GULF COAST BUSAS * VERSA PRINTING
> * www.carshowz.us * Pro Bike stunner Ian Gains
> * Majestix Car Club
> * U.LA. / United LowRider Assoc.
> * U.LC. / United LowRider Consol
> * STAR PLAYERZ M.C.
> * DFW UNIFIED
> * Bikers Envy Magazine
> * Zona Rosa and Premier audio
> * www.LadiesLetsRide.com
> * www.bikersjustgottahaveit.com
> * KAGENAX web design 214-566-6251
> * Bad Boys Tattoos 214-680-3151
> * Tatted Tattoos 214-682-9070
> * Artist; Angelina AND Street 108
> * Dejavu KustomZ: www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
> * LATIN LIFE MAGAZINE.
> 
> Pre Reg: $15 / REG/SET-UP: SUN 9AM-2PM / SHOW: 2PM-7PM
> DJ Triple XXX in the mix, Food, Drink specials in the Club with a Tattoo Show in the Mix and Concert.
> 
> INFO:
> [email protected] 214-957-7881 WWW.MYSPACE.COM/STREETKINGZUNITY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17996923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Paradise

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jul 8 2010, 08:10 PM~17996923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




He'll yah Latin Pradise be n the house that day!!


----------



## MAJESTIX

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 9 2010, 08:09 AM~18000904
> *Who's judgeing the hop? Is there prize money, trophies, just wondering...
> *



We (majestix) will be organizing the hop. It will be judged by the crowd, just like we do at our picnic. The spectators will choose who the winners are. 

1st Place - 7ft Trophy 
2nd Place Trophy
3rd Place Trophy

Ca$h awards will have to be determined the day of the show. (TBD)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/15 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## kagenaxds

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 01:42 AM~17990040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CAR SHOW PICS HERE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548588&st=40&p=18038100&#entry18038100


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by kagenaxds_@Jul 13 2010, 06:21 PM~18038114
> *CAR SHOW PICS HERE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548588&st=40&p=18038100&#entry18038100
> *


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

someone pm me the list of the events coming up plz :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Jul 14 2010, 12:09 PM~18044282
> * someone pm me the list of the events coming up plz :biggrin:
> *



*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel









​


----------



## theoso8

NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....









:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2010, 01:11 PM~18061709
> *I got 1st round!! Just hit me up!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 16 2010, 04:03 PM~18063109
> *:wow:  :0
> *


I GOT YOU!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64




----------



## Homie Styln

I may not make it out today.. Just had some company fly in from Cali...


----------



## Texas Massacre




----------



## Loco 61

*BIG CRUISE AFTER THIS SHOW... *


----------



## Loco 61

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## theoso8

SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
[/quote]


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 07/29 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## mrouija

I'm finishing up confirmations for Dallas (August 22nd). If your club pre-registered and you are looking for a specific move-in time, PM me and I will try to acommodate you as best I can....


----------



## theoso8

GOT MY 13 INCH BABY SUPREMES FOR SALE!!!! GOT BRAND NEW TIRES, BRAND NEW CENTER CAPS, AND BRAND NEW CHROM LUG NUTS... PM ME OR CALL ME.

THEY DONT MAKE THESE ANYMORE...THEY THE ONES ON MY ELCO


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 23 2010, 11:19 PM~18127174
> *TTT
> *



Whats Up Johnny????


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 26 2010, 01:15 PM~18143128
> *GOT MY 13 INCH BABY SUPREMES FOR SALE!!!! GOT BRAND NEW TIRES, BRAND NEW CENTER CAPS, AND BRAND NEW CHROM LUG NUTS... PM ME OR CALL ME.
> 
> THEY DONT MAKE THESE ANYMORE...THEY THE ONES ON MY ELCO
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln

I have had some request for information on Hagerty's over the last few weeks, I will go over Hagerty ins and handing out some brosures and flyers that I have at our next meeting.. 

If you don't have a Hagerty's policey your playing with fire..
Call Tom Hubbell (800-922-4050 x8752), he's good at working with lowriders and understands the complexity of how we build cars..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## Homie Styln

>


----------



## jvasquez

Sorry I couldn't make it...had some stuff to do at my church and next I need to get my car ready for this weekend. Send me a schedule if you can Alex.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 30 2010, 09:37 PM~18189637
> *Sorry I couldn't make it...had some stuff to do at my church and next I need to get my car ready for this weekend. Send me a schedule if you can Alex.
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 30 2010, 07:37 PM~18189637
> *Sorry I couldn't make it...had some stuff to do at my church and next I need to get my car ready for this weekend. Send me a schedule if you can Alex.
> *


Look here J jesus we dont have time 4 excuses LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 31 2010, 12:08 AM~18190884
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 31 2010, 12:57 AM~18191269
> *Look here J jesus we dont have time 4 excuses LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Jul 30 2010, 11:57 PM~18191269
> *Look here J jesus we dont have time 4 excuses LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pray for him Jesse.....


----------



## Homie Styln

Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at 
Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... 9am to 2pm
Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...


----------



## mrouija

97.9 The Beat Show Update....

This is going to be hard to read...but here is a pre-reg list as of 2 days ago (with assigned move-in times....check the list carefully, if you have any questions, email me at [email protected] or text me at 832.368.5116

Pre-Reg list with move-in times for August 22nd


Move-In	First Name	Club Year	Make	Model
8am	Jean	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Silverado
8am	Raymond	Cowboys Life	1999	Chevy	Suburban
8am	Rudy	Cowboys Life	1982	Chevy	C-10
8am	Frank	Cowboys Life	2004	Infiniti	G35
8am	Fernando	Cowboys Life	2004	Chevy	Avalanche
8am	Cliff	Cowboys Life	2002	Gmc	Denali
8am	Raymond	Cowboys Life	2003	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Valentin	Cowboys Life	2006	Ford	Mustang
8am	Eddie	Cowboys Life	1989	Chevy	Caprice Classic
8am	Carlos	Ghetto Dreams	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Salon
8am	David	Ghetto Dreams	1973	Chevy	Impala
8am	Trod	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1964	Chevy	Impala
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1966	Chevy	Truck
8am	Mucio	Ghetto Dreams	1972	Chevy	Truck
8am	Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2005	Dodge	Magnum
8am	Josh	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	1500
8am	Victor	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	F-150
8am	Shawn	Ghetto Dreams	1998	Ford	Expedition
8am	Daniel	Ghetto Dreams	1985	Chevrolet	C10
8am	Tony	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
8am	Marc	Ghetto Dreams	1979	Gmc	K-5
8am	Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
8am	Freddy	Ghetto Dreams	1994	Caddy	Fleetwood
8am	Matthew	Ghetto Dreams	1983	Buick	Regal
8am	Andres	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass Supreme
8am	Orlando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Blazer
8am	Dan	Ghetto Dreams	2000	Ford	Expedition
8am	Joel	Ghetto Dreams	2004	Ford	Excursion
8am	Armando	Ghetto Dreams	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo
8am	Ruben	Ghetto Dreams	2002	Chevy	Truck
8am	Fernando	Ghetto Dreams	1997	Chevy	Silverado
8am	Miguel	Jokerz Car Club	1984	Gmc	Sierra
8am	Miguel	Jokerz Car Club	2001	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Marc	Jokerz Car Club	1976	Shwinn	Lowrider Bike
8am	Roy	Jokerz Car Club	2009 Bike Engine Gas Bike
8am	Roy	Jokerz Car Club	1973	Chevrolet	Impala
8am	Angel	Jokerz Car Club	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Sergio	Jokerz Car Club	2001	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Heriberto	Jokerz Car Club	2007	Chrysler	300c
8am	Moises	Jokerz Car Club	1999	Chevrolet	Silverado
8am	Sergio	Jokerz Car Club	2002	Cadillac	Seville
8am	Eduardo	Jokerz Car Club	1999	Chevrole	Monte Carlo
8am	Daniel	Jokerz Car Club	1986	Buick	Regal
8am	Gabe	Low 4 Life	1996	Chevy	Impala
8am	Nick	Low 4 Life	2002	Acura	TL
8am	Hector	Low 4 Life	1974	Chevy	Impala
8am	Alberto	Low 4 Life	1978	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Howard	Low 4 Life	1965	Chevy	Impala
8am	Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2010	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Ramiro	Low 4 Life	2006	Ford	F150
8am	Jerome	Low 4 Life	1994	Gmc	1500
8am	Thomas	Low 4 Life	1971	Buick	Skylark
8am	Tommy	Low 4 Life	1977	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Andrew	Low 4 Life	1970	Ford	Fairlane
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1975	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1988	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1984	Buick	Regal
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2009	Ford	F250
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Hummer	H2
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	2003	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Candy Cane Custom	Low Lyfe	1998	Ford	Expedition
8am	Candy Cane Customs	Low Lyfe 
8am	Candy Cane Customs	Low Lyfe 
8am	Cadillac	Escalade
8am	Steven	Ole Skool Ryders	1971	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	1989	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Al	Ole Skool Ryderz	2009	Spyder	
8am	Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy	Chevelle
8am	Kelsye	Ole Skool Ryderz	2004	Kawasaki	Zx-12
8am	Gary	Ole Skool Ryderz	2000	Chevy	Tahoe
8am	Dustin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1980	Chevy	Malibu
8am	Derrick	Ole Skool Ryderz	1977	Cutless	Olds
8am	Dawud	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1971	Olds	Cutlass
8am	Gerry	Ole Skool Ryderz	1972	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
8am	Javier	Ole Skool Ryderz	1970	Chevy	Caprice
8am	Barbie	Ole Skool Ryderz	1998	Ford	Mustang
8am	Marin	Ole Skool Ryderz	1960	Chevy	Impala
8am	Luis	Premier Audio	1968	Dodge	Charger
8am	Junior	Premier Audio	1995	Ford	F150
8am	Eddie	Premier Audio	1995	Buick	Roadmaster
8am	David	Premier Audio	2006	Ford	Crown Victoria
8am	Ted Darren	Premier Audio	2002	Ford	Mustang
8am	Mike	Premier Audio	1986	Chevy	1500
8am	Aaron	Premier Audio	1998	Dodge	Dakota
9am	Michael	Boulevard Aces	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
9am	Michael	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Josh	Boulevard Aces	1986	Cadillac	Fleetwood Brougham
9am	Lupe	Boulevard Aces	1967	Chevy	Impala
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1965	Buick	Riviera
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Ernest	Boulevard Aces	1953	Chevy	Belair
9am	Jesse	Boulevard Aces	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Bobby	Boulevard Aces	1956	Ford	Customline
9am	Janet	Boulevard Aces	2002	Ford	Expedition
9am	Aiden	Boulevard Aces Morgan Cycle	
9am	Armando	Boulevard Aces	1957	Buick	Special
9am	Felipe	Boulevard Aces	2001	Ford	F350
9am	Alana	Boulevard Aces Pedal Car	
9am	Adrian	Boulevard Aces	1965	Chevy	Impala
9am	Ramona	Boulevard Aces	1973	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Trinidad	Boulevard Aces	1973	Schwinn	20in Stingray
9am	Jennifer	Down II Clown	2002	Lincoln	LS
9am	Juanito	Down II Clown	1976	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Juanito	Down II Clown	1996	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	Alex	Down II Clown	1981	Olds	Cutlass
9am	Jaime	Down II Clown	1995	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	David	Down II Clown	1998	Chevy	Tahoe
9am	Angel	Down II Clown 
9am	Bryan	Down II Clown	1979	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Jesse	Down II Clown	1984	Chevy	Impala
9am	Bryan	Down II Clown	1991	Cadillac	
9am	Peter	Down II Clown 
9am	Chris	Down II Clown 
9am	Brian	Down II Clown	1979 
9am	David	Down II Clown	1972 
9am	David	Down II Clown 
9am	Luis	Down II Clown	1999 
9am	T-Town	Down II Clown	1977 
9am	Dewayne	Head Turnaz	1998	Nissan	Maxima
9am	Tron	Head Turnaz	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Tyrone	Head Turnaz	1994	Lincon	Towncar
9am	Shaun	Head Turnaz	1997	Buick	Centry
9am	Quinn	Head Turnaz	1997	Nissan	Maxima
9am	Darrell	Head Turnaz	2005	Ford	Five Hundred
9am	Andre	Head Turnaz Lincoln	
9am	John	Head Turnaz	2003	Infinity	M45
9am	Raymond	Head Turnaz	1986	Cutlass	Supreme
9am	Jesus	Kingz Car Club	1998	Ford	Crown Victoria
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club	2003 
9am	Eric	Kingz Car Club	2000	Ford	Excursion
9am	Erika	Kingz Car Club	1998	Ford	Expedition
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club 
9am	Noe	Kingz Car Club	1987 Cutless
9am	Chente	Kingz Car Club	2008	Chevy	Truck
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	2003	Cadillac	Escalade
9am	Parra	Kingz Car Club	2005	Toyota	4-Runner
9am	Anthony	Kingz Car Club	2004 Deville
9am	Brenda	Kingz Car Club	1992	Chevy	Silverado
9am	Jaime	Kingz Car Club	1989	Chevy	Silverado
9am	Johnny	Kingz Car Club	1972	Chevy	C10
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Pamo	Kingz Car Club	2005	Chevy	Tahoe
9am	Primo	Kingz Car Club	2008	Dodge	Charger
9am	Primo	Kingz Car Club	2006	Ford	F150
9am	Tonya	Low Life C.C.	1994	Lincoln	Towncar
9am	Pedro Low Life C.C.	1979	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	David	Low Life C.C.	1991	GMC	
9am	Ray	Low Life C.C.	1992	Honda	Accord
9am	Miguez	Low Life C.C.	1987	Chevy	Blazer
9am	Victor	Low Life C.C.	1981	Cadillac	
9am	Cholo	Low Life C.C.	1984	Chevy	Monte Carlo
9am	Guachi	Low Life C.C.	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
9am	Jimmy Low Life C.C.	1962	Chevy	Impala
9am	Nicole	Signature	1966	Chevy	Impala
9am	Herchell	Signature	1967	Chevy	Impala
9am	Terrence	Signature	1963	Chevy	Impala Ss Convertibl
10am	Eric	Dallas Lowriders	1988	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
10am	Jay	Dallas Lowriders	1970	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Lil Jay	Dallas Lowriders 
10am	Monica Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Chris	Dallas Lowriders	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Gabriel	Dallas Lowriders	2005	Chrysler	300
10am	Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1939	Buick	
10am	Joe	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy	Impala
10am	Tommy	Dallas Lowriders	1965	Chevy	Corvair
10am	Jr	Dallas Lowriders	2002	Chevy	Avalanche
10am	David	Dallas Lowriders	1949	Chevy	
10am	Ernest	Dallas Lowriders	1969	Scwhinn	20 inch Stingray
10am	DQ	Dallas Lowriders	2003	Detroit	Chopper
10am	Eddie	Dallas Lowriders	2001	Chevy	Corvette
10am	Lil Eddie	Dallas Lowriders 
10am	Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Lil Roy	Dallas Lowriders	1986	Buick	Regal
10am	Marcus	Estilo	1986	Chevy	1500
10am	Jose	Estilo	1950	Chevy	Pick/up
10am	Erik	Estilo	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Estilo	1996	Mercury	Marquis
10am	Chito	Estilo	1987	Chevy	Blazar
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1988	Chevy	Monte Carlo Ls
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1964	Chevy	Impala
10am	Jose	Goodtimes	1963	Chevy	Impala
10am	Andres	Goodtimes	1963	Chevrolet	Impala
10am	Gilbert	JB Kustoms	2007	Cadillac	Escalade
10am	Gilbert	JB Kustoms	2005	Hummer	
10am	Maurice	JB Kustoms	2005	Mercury	Maurader
10am	Pearl	JB Kustoms	2007	BMW	
10am	Richard	Phaylanx	1985	Buick	Regal
10am	Pearl	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Impala
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	S10
10am	Lupillo	Phaylanx	2007	Chevy	Truck
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1984	Chevy	Truck
10am	Javier	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Truck
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1965	Chevy	Impala
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1973	Chevy	Caprice
10am	Joe	Phaylanx	1989	Chevy	Suburban
10am	Joe Phaylanx	1999	Chevy	Van
10am	Joseph	Phaylanx 
10am	Yasmin	Phaylanx 
10am	Alex	Phaylanx	1995	Chevy	Suburban
10am	Shelbie	Rollerz Only 
10am	Patrick	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood Brougham
10am	Ray	Rollerz Only	1967	Chevy	Impala
10am	Victor	Rollerz Only	1965	Chevy	Impala Conv
10am	Agustin	Rollerz Only	1984	Buick	Regal
10am	Edgar	Rollerz Only	1978	Lincoln	Continental
10am	Nicco	Rollerz Only 
10am	Ezekiel	Rollerz Only Baby Stroller	
10am	Roccy	Rollerz Only	1992	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Larry	Rollerz Only	1964	Buick	Wildcat
10am	Luis	Rollerz Only	1976	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Richard	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Philip	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Jaime	Rollerz Only	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Vana	Rollerz Only	1985	Chevy	Regal
10am	Aleah	Rollerz Only Pocket Rocket	Motorcycle
10am	Alejandro	Rollerz Only	1993	Caddy	Fleetwood
10am	Raul	Rollerz Only Trike	
10am	Chris	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Saynee	Rollerz Only Pedal Car	
10am	Vicente	Rollerz Only	1975	Chevy	Caprice
10am	Jose	Rollerz Only	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
10am	Adolffo	Rollerz Only 20 inch 
10am	Josue	Rollerz Only	1953	Chevy	Truck
10am	Bighead	Rollerz Only	1985	Cadillac	Fleetwood
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1948	Chevy	
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1952	Chevy	Deluxe
10am	Johnnie	Rollerz Only	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
10am	Schwinn	
10am 
11am	Trinidad	Bajito Onda	1965	Chevy	Truck
11am	Corey	Distinctive Touch	1990	Honda	Accord
11am	Corey	Distinctive Touch	1984	Honda	Prelude
11am	Terrell	Distinctive Touch	2000	Honda	Civic
11am	Juan	D-Town Bombs	1951	Chevy	Deluxe
11am	Jose	D-Town Bombs	1953	Chevy	3100
11am	Jaime	D-Town Bombs	1947	Chevy	Fleetmaster
11am	Alonso	Garlands Finest	2004	Chevy	Silverado
11am	Chris	Garlands Finest	1995	Chevy	Impala
11am	Humberto	Garlands Finest	2007	Dodge	Charger
11am	Jose	Garlands Finest	1998	Chevy	Truck
11am	Ryan	Gorillaz Only	1990	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Nicholas	Gorillaz Only	2008	Ford	F150
11am	Lance	Gorillaz Only	1984	Chevy Camaro
11am	Lecalvin	Gorillaz Only	2000	Chevy	Impala
11am	Zach	Insanity	1992	Mercury	Grand Marquis
11am	Jose	Insanity	2003	Ford	Expedition
11am	Richard	Insanity	1965	Chevy	Impala
11am	Thomas	Insanity	1992	Buick	Roadmaster
11am	Bernard	Insanity	1971	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jose	Insanity	1999	Ford	Mustang
11am	Chilo	Intokablez	1997	Ford	Thunderbird
11am	Jimmy	Intokablez	1965	Chevy	
11am	JR	Latin Kustoms	1976	Chevy	Impala
11am	E	Latin Kustoms	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Ben	Latin Kustoms	1963	Chevy	Impala
11am	Tony	Latin Kustoms	1953	Chevy	Belair
11am	Mike	Latin Kustoms	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
11am	Hugo	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy	Impala
11am	Mario	Latin Kustoms	1985	Ford	
11am	Isaiah Latin Kustoms	1959	Chevy	Impala
11am	Joe	Latin Kustoms	1961	Chevy	Impala
11am	Robert	Latin Kustoms	1962	Chevy	Impala
11am	Mark	Legions	2000	Aztlan	20in 
11am	Rene	Legions 
11am	Juan	Lo Lows	1988	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo Luxury
11am	David Lo Lows	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jessie	Majestics	1990	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Ricky	Majestics	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Fidel	Majestics	2001	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Darius	Majestics	1993	Cadillac	Fleetwood
11am	David	Majestics	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	J	Majestics	1993	Buick	Roadmaster
11am	Alberto	Majestics	1979	Lincoln	Mark V
11am	Michael	Majestics	1976	Chevy	Impala
11am	Tony	Majestics	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Jamie	Slab City	2002	Chevy	Tahoe
11am	Rufus	Slab City Inc	1975	Chevy	Impala
11am	Maurice	Slab City Inc	1996	Chevy	Impala
11am	Gerald	Slab City Inc.	1995	Chevy	Impala
11am	Gerald	Slab City Inc.	1981	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Derrick	Slab City Inc.	1990	Chevy	Caprice
11am	Marcus	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Malibu
11am	Marcus	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Silverado
11am	Joe	Slab City Inc.	1978	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Anthony	Slab City Inc.	1977	Chevy	Impala
11am	Louie	Traffic	1939	Chevy	Master Deluxe
11am	Victor	Traffic	1966	Chevy	Impala
11am	Enrique	Uce	1987	Buick	Regal
11am	Enrique	Uce	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Joe	Uce	1997	Lincoln	Town Car
11am	Joe	Uce	1985	Buick	Regal
11am	Jorge	Uce	1983	Cadillac	Coupe De'ville
11am	Marcus	Uce	2000	Lincoln	Towncar
11am	Omar	Unlimited	2004	Subaru	Wrx
11am	Omar	Unlimited	2004	Ford	Mustang
11am	Jimmy	Unlimited	1990	Lincoln	
11am	Jimmy	Unlimited	1972	Buick	Riviera
11am	Daniel	Unlimited 20 inch 
11am	Daniel	Unlimited 16 inch 
11am	Daniel	Unlimited	1981	Buick	Regal
11am	Daniel	Unlimited	1964	Chevy	Impala
11am	Robert	Veteranos	1937	Chevrolet	Deluxe
11am	Victor	Veteranos	1949	Chevrolet	3100
11am	Ruben	Veteranos	1937	Plymout	Sedan
11am	Tony	Westside	1978	Cadillac	
11am	Ramiro	Westside	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
11am	Daphine	Westside	1956	Chevy	Bel Air
12pm	Chris	972 Customs	2002	Chrysler	Concorde
12pm	Chris	972 Customs	1963	Chrysler	Newport
12pm	Glenn	Committee Boyz	1971	Chevy Monte Carlo
12pm	Glenn	Committee Boyz	1971	Chevy Monte Carlo
12pm	Manny	Diamond City	1999	Mercury	Grand Marquise
12pm	Andres	Diamond City	2004	Ford	F-150 4dr
12pm	Andres	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Manny	Diamond City	1999	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Ricardo	Dtownswagger	1972	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Ricardo	Dtownswagger	2003	Chevy	Avalanche
12pm	Daniel	Dtownswagger	2005	Infinity	
12pm	Reno	Dtownswagger	1996	Chevy	1500
12pm	Reno	Dtownswagger	2000	Gmc	Yukon Denali
12pm	Jason	Endless Dreams	1991	Chevy	S10 Blazer
12pm	Roy	Endless Dreams	1980	Buick	Regal
12pm	Jesse	Endless Dreams	1981	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Carlos	Estilo C.c.	1987	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Eric	Estilo C.c.u	1993	Chevy	Silverado
12pm	Carlos	Estilo Firme	1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
12pm	Greg	Estrella Bike Club	2008 20' 
12pm	Charles	Estrella Bike Club	1977	Schwinn	20' 
12pm	Stephanie	Familia Bike Club Lowrider	20 inch Bicycle
12pm	Mundo	Familia Car Club	1999	Ford	Ranger
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1965	Schwinn	20 inch Bike
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1979	Ford	T-bird
12pm	Frost	Frost Customs	1991	Cheverlot	1500
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	1979	Chevy	Sports Van
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	2002	Cadalic	Deville
12pm	Douglas	Frosty 320	1998	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1971	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Tyrone	Heavy Chevy	1976	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Merlin	Heavy Chevy	1979	Chevy	Elcamino
12pm	Michael King of the Streets	1979	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Tyrone	King of the Streets	2005	Cadillac	CTS
12pm	Alberto	Look Out Boys	1986	Chevrolet	Monte Carlo Ss
12pm	Lanny	Look Out Boys	1980	Chevy	El Camino
12pm	Terrance	Look Out Boys	1987	Chevy	Monte Catrlo Ls
12pm	Ethan	Look Out Boys	1984	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
12pm	Ethan	Look Out Boys	2007	Mercury	Grand Marquis
12pm	Oscar	Los Bajitos	1975	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Alex	Los Bajitos	1996	Chevy	Blazer
12pm	Michael	Mellow Kings C.c.	1954	Chevrolet	Bel-air
12pm	Edgar	Mellow Kings C.c.	1999	Ford	F-150
12pm	Jayson	Midwest Customs	2008	Dodge	Charger
12pm	Ruben	Mystic	1975	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Marco	Mystic	1969	Buick	Riviera
12pm	Sergio	Oakcliff C. C.	1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Rudy	Oakcliff C. C.	1954	Chevrolet	Bel Air
12pm	Vincent	Oakcliff C. C.	1978	Rolls Royce	
12pm	Isaac	Oakcliff C. C.	1985	Radio Flyer	Tricycle
12pm	Robert	Oakcliff C. C.	1965	Chevrolet	Impala Ss
12pm	Beto	Presidentez	2005	Chrysler	300c
12pm	Hugo	Presidentez	1997	Ford	Crown Victoria
12pm	Jorge	Presidentez	2002	Ford	Crown Victoria
12pm	Bryant	Presidentez	2000	Cadillac	Deville
12pm	David	Presidentez	1975	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Clifford	Rollin Hard	2007	Chevy	Avalanche
12pm	Angel	Ruff Ryder	1999	BMW	3 Series
12pm	Darrell	Slab Kingz	1984	Oldsmobile	Delta 88
12pm	Loc-D	Slab Kingz	1985	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	1973	Mercury	Monterey
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	1980	Chevy	Monte Carlo
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	2006	Suzuki	Trail Blazer
12pm	Roozie	Straight Clownin	2003	Hummer	H2
12pm	Abraham	Strictly Ridaz	1985	Chevy	Caprice
12pm	Michael	Strictly Ridaz	1995	Lincoln	Towncar
12pm	Adrian	Sweet Dreams Car Club	2007	Lincoln	Mark Lt
12pm	David	Team Street Breed	1967	Chevy	Chevelle Ss
12pm	David	Team Street Breed	2001	Chevy	Tahoe
12pm	Andrew	Texas Raised	1995	Chevy	Impala
12pm	Bidal	Texas Raised	1996	Chevy	Impala Ss
12pm	Bidal	Texas Rasied	2003	Dodge	Dodge Truck
12pm	Andre	Thee Artistics 
12pm	Conley	Unique Corvettes Of Dfw	2008	Chevy	Corvette
12pm	Fat	World Class	1977	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
1pm	Corree	5 Star Boyz Car Club	1972	Lincoln	Continental
1pm	Gerald	Brown Tech	2006	Dodge	Charger
1pm	Jarvis	Chevy Boyz / 5-star Boyz	1991	Chevy	Caprice Classic
1pm	Jahzeel	Christology Cc	2006	Ford	F150
1pm	Lonnel	Creative Evolution	1996	Lexus	Sc 300
1pm	Joe Dallas Area Classic Chevy	1957	Chevy	Belair
1pm	Derrick	D-rick D.u.b Click	2007	Chevrolet	Avalanche
1pm	Carlton 1970	Caddy	Coup
1pm	Hector 1967	Chevrolet	Chevelle
1pm	Chris 2005	Cadillac	Cts V
1pm	John 1995	Jeep	Grand Cherokee
1pm	Katie 1998	Ford	Lin/town Car
1pm	Katie 2005	Chrysler	300
1pm	Ruth 1987	Oldsmobile	Cutlass
1pm	Victor 1969	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Jovanni 1985	Buick	Regal
1pm	Joseph 1965	Chevy	Malibu
1pm	Rico 1982	Buick	Regal
1pm	Anthony 2010	Chevy	Camaro
1pm	Anthony 1964	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Paul 2000	Chevy	1500
1pm	Robert 2005	Scion	Xb
1pm	Robert 2003	Hummer	H2
1pm	Darnell 
1pm	James 2008	Can Am	Spyder
1pm	David 2004	Chev	Corvette Z06
1pm	Gerard 1997	Chevy	Caprice
1pm	Frank 1968	Chevy	Camaro Ss
1pm	Adrian 2006	Nissan	Armada
1pm	Nestor 1993	Honda	Civic
1pm	Ruben 1963	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Nicholas 
1pm	Mike 1965 
1pm	Moose 2006	Ford	Mustang
1pm	Luis 1975	Chevrolet	Impala
1pm	Chino 2000	Mitsubishi	Galant
1pm	Frank 1985	Chevorlet	El Camino
1pm	Ricardo 1972	Chevrolet	C-10
1pm	Richard	1988	Chevy	Caprice	
1pm	Anthony 2002	Bmw	745i
1pm	Greggory 1986	Chevy	Monte Carlo
1pm	Oscar 1993	Ford	Escort
1pm	Paco 1972	Chevy	Caprice
1pm	Alvin 1968	Chevy	Impala
1pm	Mike 2007	Chevy	Avalanche
1pm	Freddy 2009	Chevy	Silverado
2pm	Carey	40 And A 5th	1996	Chevrolet	Cavalier Conv.
2pm	Chantell	40 And A 5th	1967	Chevy	Nova
2pm	Juan	40 And A 5th	1986	Buick	Regal
2pm	Paris	40 And A 5th	1995	Honda	Civic
2pm	Turk	40 And A 5th	1993	Mustang	Convertible
2pm	Josh	Illegal Toys 
2pm	Austin	Illegal Toys	1958	Chevy	Yeoman
2pm	David	Illegal Toys	1962	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Emily	Illegal Toys Trike	
2pm	Francisco	Illegal Toys	1981	Lincoln	Continental
2pm	Gustavo	Illegal Toys	1950	Pontiac	Silver Streak
2pm	Jose	Illegal Toys	1969	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Thomas	Illegal Toys	1964	Ford	Thunderbird
2pm	Pablo	Illegal Toys	1963	Chevy Impala
2pm	Jamie	Illegal Toys	1986	Buick	Regal
2pm	Adrien	Illegal Toys	1994	Cadillac	Fleetwood
2pm	Ramiro	Illegal Toys	1975	Chevy	Caprice
2pm	Benito	Illegal Toys	1963	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sammy	Illegal Toys	1964	Ford	Galaxie
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1966	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1991	Acura	NSX
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	2002	Chevy	Truck
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	1990	GMC	Truck
2pm	Sam	Torres Empire	2007	Chevy	Suburban
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy	Impala
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1993	Honda	Civic
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1993	Cadillac	
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	1960	Chevy	El Camino
2pm	Sam Torres Empire	2004	Cadillac	Escalade


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 4 2010, 09:15 PM~18231561
> *Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at
> Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... Sat 8/7 9am to 2pm
> Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...
> *


ttt


----------



## Latin Paradise

Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at 
Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... Sat 8/7 9am to 2pm
Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...


----------



## Loco 61

*TTT*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## 214loco

Good to see da homies from Ft Worth in Mesquite...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Aug 8 2010, 11:04 PM~18260834
> *Good to see da homies from Ft Worth in Mesquite...
> *



Good Seeing you Out There Abel


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## Homie Styln

[/url


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us.. She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...  :angel:


----------



## 96 fleet

Benefit Car & Bike Show for Ruben Martinez Family

Sunday August 15 2010 at tejano nights 827 north main st fort worth tx
car/truck $10 entry fee bike $5 entry fee
noon-6pm

Music enterainment provided by dj israel & dj jessie j
free to the public food & raffle prizes awards given

for more info contact (682-465-3309) or (817-723-9523)


----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2010, 07:21 AM~18263067
> *Good Seeing you Out There Abel
> *


Yea man we had a blast ready to do it again for the 97.9 show...u gana show alex?


----------



## 214loco

:biggrin:


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 08:21 PM~18288345
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


Da familia will be in our prayers...


----------



## 214loco

Please keep my granpa in yall prayers, hes been on da hospital since Monday jus found out today his gana need a feedin tube to eat n doin it that tommorow...n his 84 yrs ol so dnt know if he happen jus keep our family in prayer


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Aug 12 2010, 08:52 PM~18296668
> *Please keep my granpa in yall prayers, hes been on da hospital since Monday jus found out today his gana need a feedin tube to eat n doin it that tommorow...n his 84 yrs ol so dnt know if he happen jus keep our family in prayer
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..
==============================================

I hope we can get a lot of support for this, We've had the word out on this car wash for about a month, now it's a benefit for DJ Juan so please come show DJ Juan some love and get your washed..


----------



## Homie Styln

Good turn out today for the DJ Juan's benefit car wash.. Thanks to all who helped and came out in this very hot weather..

Thanks again from:
NEW WAVE - Latin Paradise - Yes Sir Down South Production..


----------



## 214loco

Plz keep my granpa in ur prayers his turin for the wrost...his now in ICU n dnt know how much longer his gana make...jus keep my family in prayer


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Aug 15 2010, 11:50 PM~18318309
> *Plz keep my granpa in ur prayers his turin for the wrost...his now in ICU n dnt know how much longer his gana make...jus keep my family in prayer
> *


I'll Keep Your Grandpa An Your Family In My Prayers :angel:


----------



## Carlos Polishing




----------



## Loco 61

*SUNDAY*








​


----------



## Homie Styln

Need some help here.. Sat is the shine n show at the Inspiring Temple of Praise.
It's health fair but the lady (Amanda) would like to have some lowrider/custom cars out there for the kids to see. Lot's of family activity going on. She would like to have about 5-10 cars.. She request that we be there at 9am..

2010 E. Lancaster: Inspiring Temple of Praise
Direction: I-30 exit Riverside Dr, go south to Lancaster, make a left 3 blocks down on left hand side, across from Salvation Army building..

If you can please get a few people to come out for 2-3 hours I would greatly appreciate it... Please contact me and let me know if you can help me with this community event..

Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## Loco 61

*Info For 97.9 The Beat Show*




> _Originally posted by People's Choice+Aug 19 2010, 12:07 PM~18352406-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK LET ME GET TO THE POINT.  I AM WORKING ON GETTING THE WRISTBANDS SITUATION SOLVED, SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME ON THIS.  THE RADIO STATION HAS DONE THERE JOB ON REFUNDING THE TICKETS FOR THE SHOW, BUT I AM WORKING WITH THEM TO GET THIS MATTER SOLVED QUICKLY AS POSSIBLE.  I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS FOR YOU AS SOON AS I GET THEM SO PLEASE BE PATIENCE WITH ME AND THE RADIO STATION AND LETS HAVE A GOOD SHOW.  THANKS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by People's [email protected] 19 2010, 12:11 PM~18352452
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET IT IS STILL GOOD  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-People's Choice_@Aug 19 2010, 12:16 PM~18352498
> *IF YOU BOUGHT A TICKET FROM LEVINES OR THE RADIO STATION THEN YES IT IS GOOD :yes:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

:cheesy: 

J PEPE'S 
2701 North Stemmons Freeway
(214) 920-9240
TOMORROW, AUG 20TH
5PM-???

bring out your rides for exhibition...
have a couple of drinks...
& listen to sounds of LATIN EXPRESS


----------



## Loco 61

97.9 The Beat HOP Will Be At Torres Empire's Shop 
Tonight


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

KNON 89.3FM 


or KNON.ORG


:0 



:cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 08/26 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Aug 23 2010, 02:34 PM~18384409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Aug 23 2010, 01:34 PM~18384409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Y a new meeting place? Is it cuz it got too.hot at da ol place?


----------



## VALOR

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Aug 23 2010, 11:31 PM~18389756
> *Y a new meeting place? Is it cuz it got too.hot at da ol place?
> *


 :biggrin: NO ITS CAUSE WE DRANK ALL THERE CARVEZA :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Aug 23 2010, 02:34 PM~18384409
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Aug 23 2010, 11:16 PM~18390200
> *:biggrin: NO ITS CAUSE WE DRANK ALL THERE CARVEZA :biggrin:
> *


Poor ol people now that can get there buzz on again..


----------



## 214loco

Looking to possible trade for my set of 13x7s black spokes for some 14s..pm me


----------



## irving customz1

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Aug 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18389756
> *Y a new meeting place? Is it cuz it got too.hot at da ol place?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61

>


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## irving customz1




----------



## irving customz1

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1

Good meeting today people.And its a good barB que joint toooo!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 02:03 AM~18426050
> *Good meeting today people.And its a good barB que joint toooo!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## teal62impala

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Aug 28 2010, 02:03 AM~18426050
> *Good meeting today people.And its a good barB que joint toooo!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 28 2010, 07:04 AM~18426752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sir im 1 step ahead of u.But go head proceed with ur mission.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

Hope everyone enjoyed the new meeting location. There gonna rearrange the table setting so there'll be more room for the next meeting..


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 29 2010, 11:40 AM~18433341
> *Hope everyone enjoyed the new meeting location. There gonna rearrange the table setting so there'll be more room for the next meeting..
> *


Perfect!!! Can we get a podeuim (no bull horn please)LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## A&mCustoms




----------



## irving customz1

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

BBQ & Beer! :boink:


----------



## flakes23




----------



## 214loco

N E thing going down dis weekend?


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Sep 10 2010, 12:55 AM~18531215
> *N E thing going down dis weekend?
> *


----------



## irving customz1

So whats up wit the Holloween Hop at the park event.What are the age limits gona be on the costume contests??If u bring candy please bring twix and snickers cause thats what i like LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 10 2010, 11:52 PM~18538859
> *So whats up wit the Holloween Hop at the park event.What are the age limits gona be on the costume contests??If u bring candy please bring twix and snickers cause thats what i like LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You have to dress like n Angel..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 11 2010, 12:52 AM~18538859
> *So whats up wit the Holloween Hop at the park event.What are the age limits gona be on the costume contests??If u bring candy please bring twix and snickers cause thats what i like LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I think the age limit shoud be maybe 12 and under????


----------



## tlrepresenta




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 11 2010, 07:41 PM~18543933
> *You have to dress like n Angel..
> *


Thats a big 10-4 driver,Il just dress in my normal cloths then cause im always an angel !!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Latin Paradise

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 11:04 AM~18301445
> *
> 
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 12:13 PM~18555470
> *
> *


Oh yaaaa!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 01:13 PM~18555470
> *
> *


This is da same day as the car show at da State Fair...i went last year n it was good, dis year suppose to be bigger n better...its also Latino Day..not to step on ne bodys toes jus a FYI...


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Sep 14 2010, 04:33 PM~18566693
> *This is da same day as the car show at da State Fair...i went last year n it was good, dis year suppose to be bigger n better...its also Latino Day..not to step on ne bodys toes jus a FYI...
> *


There are only a limited amount of cars that are ALREADY registered for that State fair show!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Sep 14 2010, 03:33 PM~18566693
> *This is da same day as the car show at da State Fair...i went last year n it was good, dis year suppose to be bigger n better...its also Latino Day..not to step on ne bodys toes jus a FYI...
> *


That fair deal was not offered to the ULC so I don't think many people from Ft Worth were doing the fair thing..... Never heard of or even know where Latino Day is.. But I got a conflict myself for the St Fair..


----------



## Homie Styln

> =====================================
> 
> You guys were busy while I was gone..


----------



## Money Mike

> =====================================
> 
> You guys were busy while I was gone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 05:28 PM~18567596
> *That fair deal was not offered to the ULC so I don't think many people from Ft Worth were doing the fair thing..... Never heard of or even know where Latino Day is.. But I got a conflict myself for the St Fair..
> *


like i said i went last year and was pretty koo for the show part....Mr. John wha the state fair do to you???


----------



## 214loco

> =====================================
> 
> You guys were busy while I was gone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your were gone??? :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Sep 14 2010, 04:33 PM~18566693
> *This is da same day as the car show at da State Fair...i went last year n it was good, dis year suppose to be bigger n better...its also Latino Day..not to step on ne bodys toes jus a FYI...
> *


2010 Chevrolet Main Stage Lineup
Sun 10/17
Chris Watson Band Noon-1pm/ 1:30pm-2:30pm/ 3-4pm
COLLECTIVE SOUL 5:30pm

You would think if it's "Latino Day" they would have an artist who could relate. :dunno:

The State Fair show was cool last year though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Sep 14 2010, 07:56 PM~18568888
> *your were gone??? :wow:
> *


If you had gone to the meeting you would have known that..


----------



## Homie Styln

Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 10:19 PM~18569803
> *Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 10:19 PM~18569803
> *Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...
> *


I was planning to go but I need to make that money this weekend! But keep safe out their to all the homies from foros hometown!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 14 2010, 07:27 PM~18569911
> *I was planning to go but I need to make that money this weekend! But keep safe out their to all the homies from foros hometown!
> *


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 14 2010, 11:43 PM~18571134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 81.7.TX.

Hope I can get my lolo out here! :happysad:


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2010, 12:53 PM~18583679
> *Hope I can get my lolo out here!  :happysad:
> *











=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 

Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members
People's choice award

Tug of war Trophy


----------



## Lord Goofy




----------



## Homie Styln

One more day: We'll have a 42 inch TV there for all you Cowboy fans..










=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 


Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

1st place plaque for single & double pump
Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members

People's choice award

Just added:
Longest distance award: Plaque + $50 (gas money)

Tug of war Trophy


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 06:16 PM~18593662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that homie, looks good..


----------



## Homie Styln

Tomorrow is the big day: We'll have a 42 inch TV for all you Cowboy fans..








=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 

Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

1st place plaque for single & double pump
Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members

People's choice award

Just added:
Longest distance award: Plaque + $50 (gas money)

Tug of war Trophy
=================================================


----------



## Homie Styln

I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.

Thank you Leonard from Techniques for doing most of the cooking cause it was very hot..

Congrats' to the ULC Tug of War champ's the "M" Majestics and to the runner up's Sueno Rueales.. Big 'M' you gotta defend that plaque and any ULC picnic, so don't get to confortable with it, LOL...

Beto from Low Low's, longest distance award plus $50 gas money...

Thx to Tony (Techniques) Leonards son and Lupe for judging the car show.. 
I hope everyone understands this was not a precise judged car show, there were no classes. They picked the winner as they saw them, there was no points systems so if you didn't win or got less then what you usually expect remember this picnic/ show was just to have fun and I hope everyone did that..

Thx to the DJ's for keeping us entertained.. I'm sorry the TV gave half way through the game but them Boys weren't doing that well..

Last; to all the people who did there part on cleaning up and just having a plan ol'fashioned good time..

Thank you all from:
Homie John n Carol
Latin Paradise CC
NEW WAVE CC
DJ Juan / DJ Misso
Leonard / Tony Techniques


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18607191
> *I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
> I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
> Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.
> 
> Thank you Leonard from Techniques for doing most of the cooking cause it was very hot..
> 
> Congrats' to the ULC Tug of War champ's the "M" Majestics and to the runner up's Sueno Rueales.. Big 'M' you gotta defend that plaque and any ULC picnic, so don't get to confortable with it, LOL...
> 
> David from Low Low's, longest distance award plus $50 gas money...
> 
> Thx to Tony (Techniques) Leonards son and Lupe for judging the car show..
> I hope everyone understands this was not a precise judged car show, there were no classes. They picked the winner as they saw them, there was no points systems so if you didn't win or got less then what you usually expect remember this picnic/ show was just to have fun and I hope everyone did that..
> 
> Thx to the DJ's for keeping us entertained.. I'm sorry the TV gave half way through the game but them Boys weren't doing that well..
> 
> Last; to all the people who did there part on cleaning up and just having a plan ol'fashioned good time..
> 
> Thank you all from:
> Homie John n Carol
> Latin Paradise CC
> NEW WAVE CC
> DJ Juan / DJ Misso
> Leonard / Tony Techniques
> *


Congrats to all the hoppers,and to beto from low lows for the longest distance award!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 18 2010, 10:40 PM~18601399
> *GOOD JOB NEW WAVE & LATIN PARADISE ALSO DJ JUAN YES SIR.. DOWN SOUTH[/i]*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 09/23 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Sep 17 2010, 07:16 PM~18593662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet...! How You Been Mando??


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 20 2010, 04:00 PM~18612765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

Looks like Ft Worth is gett'n the California icon burger place, first one in Texas..  
May end up being a good chill spot..

(See story below)
​In-N-Out Burger is still planning a Garland location, but the store won't be the only one in the DFW area. 
The popular California burger chain has signed a lease with the West Seventh development in Fort Worth. According to a release from the developer, the store at the northwest corner of West Seventh and Currie streets will open in mid-2011.

In-N-Out spokesperson Phyllis Cudworth confirmed the report was accurate.

"I believe so, yes," she said before referring further questions to a vice-president who hasn't yet called us back. Stay tuned for critical burger updates.


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 214Tex

If your are making plans to be at the State Fair on 10-17-10 please stop by the corral section and enjoy a minute with the local united lowriders. The corral A+B is located on the west side of the fair grounds at the MLK entrance. We will be having a show and shine with over 120 street rides from all over the metroplex on display for your enjoyment. If you come we'll see ya there !


----------



## ULA




----------



## mrchavez




----------



## 214loco

Wha it do ULC??


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 2 2010, 08:53 AM~18717313
> *Wha it do ULC??
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

We need everyone who is going to be in town this weekend to go to the ULC meeting this Friday, were going to go over what we need in order to have a successful Halloween hop at the park picnic.. We need to collect money for the bathrooms and for the hop and costume award for the kids..


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 4 2010, 08:58 PM~18736917
> *We need everyone who is going to be in town this weekend to go to the ULC meeting this Friday, were going to go over what we need in order to have a successful Halloween hop at the park picnic.. We need to collect money for the bathrooms and for the hop and costume award for the kids..
> *


Good idea father time we do need money for the hoppers LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 4 2010, 10:58 PM~18736917
> *We need everyone who is going to be in town this weekend to go to the ULC meeting this Friday, were going to go over what we need in order to have a successful Halloween hop at the park picnic.. We need to collect money for the bathrooms and for the hop and costume award for the kids..
> *


----------



## 214loco

Sup wit da Handly show? Is there a flyer?


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@Oct 5 2010, 09:54 PM~18747357
> *Sup wit da Handly show? Is there a flyer?
> *


Call DJ Juan i beleave he may have a flyer or info on it.His cusin is in charge of the show i beleave 214 213 9249


----------



## Loco 61

*The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls... Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years.. They Need (5) #5 Soccer Balls.. 
Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday... 
Thanks
Alex*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 08:30 AM~18749199
> *The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls...  Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years..  They Need (5)  #5 Soccer Balls..
> Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday...
> Thanks
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 07:30 AM~18749199
> *The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls...  Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years..  They Need (5)  #5 Soccer Balls..
> Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday...
> Thanks
> Alex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Could we get this anywhere??


----------



## BIG George!

we will be at the meeting!!!! :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG

Fidel and Thomas on the road 287 to Vegas...... Followed the homies on my way to LV.....


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by 214loco+Oct 6 2010, 03:15 PM~18752033-->
> 
> 
> 
> Could we get this anywhere??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im Sure.... Should Say #5 On the Side...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2010, 02:22 AM~18757539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fidel and Thomas on the road 287 to Vegas...... Followed the homies on my way to LV.....
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 8 2010, 02:43 PM~18516102
> *BBQ & Beer!  :boink:
> *


X817 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61

*The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls...  Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years..  They Need (5)  #5 Soccer Balls..  
Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday... 
Thanks
Alex*


----------



## I.C. Joker

_*TTT*_


----------



## 214loco

Looking for a str8 2 wing knock off for driver side...PM me porfavor...


----------



## BIG George!




----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK




----------



## juangotti

Thank You to every one who came out to the ULC meeting tonight. Our ULC event will be a good one. thanks to all who donated. It may not have been the most worthy cause but its either take up a collection or pay dues to throw these events. So far this has worked. Shout out to DJ Juan for DJing this event and shout out to all who make the ULC possible.


----------



## BIG George!

also ceasor from the big I.C. and Danny from Dshop are putting money for the hop and hopefully a couple of other shops to help and they also will be announced when we are notified and there will be different classes to spread the love around! so cant wait to see all those that come to help support this event ? the U.L.C. meeting did go great and again thanks to all that donated money for this event to be a good one again for the U.L.C.!! ALSO ON ANOTHER NOTE WE WOULD LIKE FOR ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS TO PLEASE BRING CANDY TO PASS OUT TO THE KIDS WHILE THEY ARE WALKING AROUND LOOKING AT THE CAR AND DONT FORGET TO DRESS YOU KIDS FOR THE COSTUME CONTEST ! PEACE AND GOD BLESS TO ALL!


----------



## Elpintor

We did say what categories we going to have for the hop and what are the prizes. Ca we clarify that for the people?


----------



## street kingz

This is Kowboy, from my Family We thank you for your Blessings.
I been known to help others but this time im on the othere side, i went thru some bumps in the road and got my self behind on our home. We have 25 days to get cought up b4 foreclose, so i'm reaching out for help. 
The pwr of prayer is great and I know God has a plan for me & durring my struggles my faith grows stronger even when I am weak. Much luv for all my friends, fAMILY, ULA, Mouse, Gabby,Ty Thompson SONIC, car/ bikes clubs for your support, Blessings & prayers..
{{{{Here is the info on the two fundraiser events}}}}

::::Kowboy 1st event::::
Car/bike wash fundraiser Sun Oct 10th
Time: 12-6pm Cost: any size donation
Where: AutoZone 4630 Gus Thomasson Mesquite TX 75150
Benefiting: save a home.
Enjoy DJ Eddie Mixxx and Food.

::::2nd event for Kowboy & DJ Jaun::::
{Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show}
Sun, October 24, 12pm – 5pm
Sonic Drive Inn, 3710, West Illinois, Dallas, Texas,75221 

Please join Fatcars, Unique Karz, Sonic America's Drive Inn, Vip Promotionz and Street Kingz for a Special Car Show Event.
We are reaching out with the help of the ULA Car Club Members to help two family's in there time of need 100 % of the Proceeds will be given to these family's to help them out.
Registration $10.00. There will be Free Dash Plaques to the First 50. {Special Discounts on Sonics Delicious Food}
Show is Open to All Makes and Models of Vehicles. 
DJ Eddie Mixxx Pumping Out the Sounds.
This is a Full Family Event, Top 30 Show, 50/50 Pot, Auction Items and a few surprises. All Donations Will Be Accepted.
Registration 12: and Close at 2m.
{Questions} Call Mouse @ 940-231-9956. Gabby @ 469-632-6993 
Ty Thompson @ 214-339-3232 Kowboy 214-957-7881 
This is what the Car/bike Club Community is all about, UNITY! 
{Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show We hope to see all of you there}


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by street kingz_@Oct 9 2010, 11:50 AM~18772164
> *This is Kowboy, from my Family We thank you for your Blessings.
> I been known to help others but this time im on the othere side, i went thru some bumps in the road and got my self behind on our home. We have 25 days to get cought up b4 foreclose, so i'm reaching out for help.
> The pwr of prayer is great and I know God has a plan for me & durring my struggles my faith grows stronger even when I am weak. Much luv for all my friends, fAMILY, ULA, Mouse, Gabby,Ty Thompson SONIC, car/ bikes clubs for your support, Blessings & prayers..
> {{{{Here is the info on the two fundraiser events}}}}
> 
> ::::Kowboy 1st event::::
> Car/bike wash fundraiser Sun Oct 10th
> Time: 12-6pm Cost: any size donation
> Where: AutoZone 4630 Gus Thomasson Mesquite TX 75150
> Benefiting: save a home.
> Enjoy DJ Eddie Mixxx and Food.
> 
> ::::2nd event for Kowboy & DJ Jaun::::
> {Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show}
> Sun, October 24, 12pm – 5pm
> Sonic Drive Inn, 3710, West Illinois, Dallas, Texas,75221
> 
> Please join Fatcars, Unique Karz, Sonic America's Drive Inn, Vip Promotionz and Street Kingz for a Special Car Show Event.
> We are reaching out with the help of the ULA Car Club Members to help two family's in there time of need 100 % of the Proceeds will be given to these family's to help them out.
> Registration $10.00. There will be Free Dash Plaques to the First 50. {Special Discounts on Sonics Delicious Food}
> Show is Open to All Makes and Models of Vehicles.
> DJ Eddie Mixxx Pumping Out the Sounds.
> This is a Full Family Event, Top 30 Show, 50/50 Pot, Auction Items and a few surprises. All Donations Will Be Accepted.
> Registration 12: and Close at 2m.
> {Questions} Call Mouse @ 940-231-9956. Gabby @ 469-632-6993
> Ty Thompson @ 214-339-3232 Kowboy 214-957-7881
> This is what the Car/bike Club Community is all about, UNITY!
> {Friends Helping Friends car/bike fundraiser show We hope to see all of you there}
> *


My job Amtrust is hiring


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 9 2010, 07:44 AM~18771734
> *We did say what categories we going to have for the hop and what are the prizes. Ca we clarify that for the people?
> *


Well its not offical but i beleave the classes should be street single,super single,and radical single/then we will have a double pump class,i dont beleave thier is enough doubles to break them down so we will wait to see who shows up and we will go from their but for now just one class for doubles.At this point their will be a $100 per class,We can do either do winner takes all or $75 1st and $25 2nd What do u guys think??? We need ur input guys please asist us in making this a good event that everyone will enjoy and remember.


----------



## regal_swaga

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 10 2010, 10:54 AM~18776887
> *Well its not offical but i beleave the classes should be street single,super single,and radical single/then we will have a double pump class,i dont beleave thier is enough doubles to break them down so we will wait to see who shows up and we will go from their but for now just one class for doubles.At this point their will be a $100 per class,We can do either do winner takes all or $75 1st and $25 2nd What do u guys think??? We need ur input guys please asist us in making this a good event that everyone will enjoy and remember.
> *


I SAY FIRST AND SECOND TO GIVE EVERYONE A CHANCE ......


----------



## Homie Styln

Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 10 2010, 12:54 PM~18776887
> *Well its not offical but i beleave the classes should be street single,super single,and radical single/then we will have a double pump class,i dont beleave thier is enough doubles to break them down so we will wait to see who shows up and we will go from their but for now just one class for doubles.At this point their will be a $100 per class,We can do either do winner takes all or $75 1st and $25 2nd What do u guys think??? We need ur input guys please asist us in making this a good event that everyone will enjoy and remember.
> *


I think a street single and super single {I'm asuming super singel is for cars with rear end modifications}... would be enough and maybe a third for radical and double all together. Hopefully if the other shops match what We "Irving Customs and D ShoP" have put in we would have more cash prizes another Idea is charge a entry fee of $5.00 or $10.00 and all money goes to the winners too.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 14 2010, 12:41 PM~18810544
> *I think a street single and super single {I'm asuming super singel is for cars with rear end modifications}... would be enough and maybe a third for radical and double all together. Hopefully if the other shops match what We "Irving Customs and D ShoP" have put in we would have more cash prizes another Idea is charge a entry fee of $5.00 or $10.00 and all money goes to the winners too.
> *


Thats also could be an option,more imput guys keep em comin


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## 9-lives

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 14 2010, 11:46 PM~18816630


I GOT ANOTHER IDEA FOR YOU MISTA SATAN ..............


----------



## 214Tex

If your are making plans to be at the State Fair on 10-17-10 please stop by the corral section and enjoy a minute with the local united lowriders. The corral A+B is located on the west side of the fair grounds at the MLK entrance. We will be having a show and shine with over 120 street rides from all over the metroplex on display for your enjoyment. If you come we'll see ya there !


A MOMENT IN TIME !!!!
( The Mexican American Experience )

http://www.natureandscience.org/exhibits/crozier_tech.asp


CROZIER TECH WOLVES - 1940's thru 1970,s
SOME OF THE HISTORY OF OUR FOUNDERS FROM

WEST DALLAS , LITTLE MEXICO and the local barrios will be on display in the Nature Building which will be next to corral A+B. Please take a visit thru time , cost is only $1.00 to enter exhibit is on the second floor .


Enjoy and have a great time !!!!


----------



## gabby

*Kids register their Padel Cars,Bikes,Model cars they built, etc For FREE. and Chances to win aswell... its a great show you don;t want to miss.... *


----------



## Homie Styln

Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 10/21 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Homie Styln

Wanna thank Ceasar for cornidating the hop and all the shops and people who contributed to the hop.. Congrat's to all the winners.. DJ Juan, once again came through on the DJ'n.. Too the kids who participated in the Halloween costume contest.. Juan Gotti for taking care of all the details for this event..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2010, 01:38 PM~18841704
> *Wanna thank Ceasar for cornidating the hop and all the shops and people who contributed to the hop.. Caongrat's to all the winners.. DJ Juan, once again came through on the DJ'n.. Too the kids who participated in the Halloween costume contest.. Juan Gotti for taking care of all the details for this event..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln

Who's go'n to the Tejano Super Show.. Hit me up if you need the pre-reg forms. I'll have some at the ULC meeting..


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2010, 11:38 AM~18841704
> *Wanna thank Ceasar for cornidating the hop and all the shops and people who contributed to the hop.. Caongrat's to all the winners.. DJ Juan, once again came through on the DJ'n.. Too the kids who participated in the Halloween costume contest.. Juan Gotti for taking care of all the details for this event..
> *


Satan aproves this message!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS




----------



## Loco 61

>


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

QUOTE($Money Mike$ @ Oct 24 2010, 11:34 PM) 
Wat happnd at the ULC? Didn't make it friday.
===============================================
Joe from Los Padrinos is setting up a toy drive on Sun 12-5 at Hooters over by the Hulen Mall.. Also the Los Padrinos Cleburn Chapter is having a toy drive in Cleburn on 12-11.. Curtis called me and advised that the Halloween car show at the Tattoo shop is still on..


----------



## irving customz1

TTT


----------



## Homie Styln

> QUOTE($Money Mike$ @ Oct 24 2010, 11:34 PM)
> Wat happnd at the ULC? Didn't make it friday.
> ===============================================
> Joe from Los Padrinos is setting up a toy drive on Sun 12-5 at Hooters over by the Hulen Mall.. Also the Los Padrinos Cleburn Chapter is having a toy drive in Cleburn on 12-11.. Curtis called me and advised that the Halloween car show at the Tattoo shop is still on.
> .=================================


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 12:01 PM~18931597
> *also would like to thank leonard,homie john,ramon and family and joe t and family for coming to see me cuz without all my homies and everyones prayers i would probably still be in there so THANKS TO ALL OF YALL FOR REAL ! FROM BIG George!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 18 2010, 04:05 PM~18843869
> *Who's go'n to the Tejano Super Show.. Hit me up if you need the pre-reg forms. I'll have some at the ULC meeting..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214

ULA MEETING
THURSDAY 11/04 - 8:30P
"D" Bar
6521 E Northwest Hwy
Dallas, TX 75231


if you have any events you would like to add to event calendar...please send ULA EVENT SIGN UP SHEET to [email protected] 
NO LATER THAN WEDNESDAY PLEASE.
(if you do not have a copy please let me know and I can email you one.)


THANKS,
ISELA


----------



## Loco 61

WE NEED EVERYONE THERE TO TALK ABOUT THE EPIC CRUISE II


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2010, 08:37 PM~18987999
> *WE NEED EVERYONE THERE TO TALK ABOUT THE EPIC CRUISE II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Estrella Car Club




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## theoso8

SUUUUUP HOMIES!?!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2010, 07:33 PM~19028154
> *SUUUUUP HOMIES!?!
> *


WASSUPP OSO !


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

:biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing

> *Carlos Polishing *:thumbsup:
> 
> parts given to Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Engraved by me :biggrin: , Ricardo 214-478-0632
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chromed by Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE

*N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC*

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

*"More Than 100 Awards"*

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC, DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

*"MODEL CAR CONTEST"*

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

*"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"*

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

*"BEST OF AWARD"*

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

*"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"*

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

*"REGISTRATION"*

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

*LOCATION*

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## TechniquesOG

*Check this out Homies Techniques LA, Majestics, Good Times and many more LA*

Hellafyde Records


----------



## Tejano lowrider

Who's go'n to the Tejano Super Show.. Hit me up if you need the pre-reg forms. I'll have some at the ULC meeting..
[/quote]










Whats up John, already you have members registered, if anyone needs to register by fax or email call us at 432 337 2189 or email [email protected] 
or visit the website and down load forms www.tejanosupercarshow.com
Nicky


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## mrouija

Hope to see some of the ULC at the show!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 13 2010, 07:04 AM~19057682
> *Hope to see some of the ULC at the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ULC Will Be There For Sho...


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Homie Styln

NEW WAVE video... San Diego chapter put'n it down (Huero Snipes)..






NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth -Texas)


----------



## Homie Styln

Today is last day for pre-reg.. Hit me up if you need the form, you can fax it in today to mee the deadline.. Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## I.C. Joker

_*FRIDAY NIGHTS AT CLUB DRAMA 
$2 DRINKS ALL NIGHT 
$1 DRINKS BEFORE 11 PM
$20 CORONA BUCKETS 
18 AND UP
COME SHOW YOUR FELLOW LOWRIDER SOME LOVE 
WEAR YOUR CAR CLUB SHIRTS 
CALL ME AT 972 890 5591 TO GET ON THE VIP LIST
NEED TO KNOW BEFORE 8PM 
TO GET IN ALL NIGHT FOR FREE !!!!! 
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
1911 N. GRIFFIN ST.
NEXT TO DALLAS WORLD AQUARIUM 
IN THE WEST END *_


----------



## Homie Styln

1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC


----------



## Homie Styln

> Who's go'n to the Tejano Super Show.. Hit me up if you need the pre-reg forms. I'll have some at the ULC meeting..












Whats up John, already you have members registered, if anyone needs to register by fax or email call us at 432 337 2189 or email [email protected] 
or visit the website and down load forms www.tejanosupercarshow.com
Nicky
[/quote]

Nick, the show was Great, Thx for the hospitality...
Nick Hernadez was as always, a gracious host. I'll be taking the 69 out there for the Tejano Super Show's 40th Annual show. Hope all my friends across the nation will join me for Nick's 40th Tejano Super Show.. THE BEST DAMN SHOW IN TEXAS, believe that homies..


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2010, 07:06 PM~19135415
> *1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC
> 
> 
> *



Congrats Homie John.... I'll Be Rolling Out There Next Year For Sure Next Year..












































*Reppin The ULC In Garland Tonight @ Dallas Monday Night Meet.... Met Up With Dave And Homie From Untouchables And We Rolled Up There Together.... Thanks Oscar For Rollin*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## 214loco

Sup homies RollerZ Ft. Worth chapter, Houston bound...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$




----------



## Homie Styln

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE: from Homie John n Carol...


----------



## Homie Styln

My Christmas party is next Sat Dec 4th at 7:30pm.. Please let me know if you are coming and how many in your party.. All we ask is you bring a small dish.. We will have turkey and ham and my wife is gonna make other dishes.. So come on over..
Kids are welcomed... 

Homie John 469-735-0502

It's almost Christmas time, the most wonderful time of the year....

Merry Christmas


----------



## Loco 61

*Anyone Want To Roll To The Houston Show Early Sunday Morning Hit Me Up.. It'll Be A One Day Thing.. We'll Be Rollin Down There Early Sunday And Coming Back Sunday Afternoon....Hit Me Up...*


----------



## Homie Styln

Need a roll call on who's coming to my Christmas party - call me 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC Meeting tomorrow at Smokey's - 8:30pm


----------



## Homie Styln

Need to see if anyone who came to my party may have inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS" HAD A GREAT TIME @ HOMIE STYLN CHRISTMAS PARTY !!! WE APPRECIATE YOU AND YOUR WIFE'S HOSPITALITY AND THE INVITE !!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by OC STYLE '64_@Dec 6 2010, 01:54 PM~19253661
> *"ROYAL CLASSICS" HAD A GREAT TIME @ HOMIE STYLN CHRISTMAS PARTY !!!  WE APPRECIATE YOU AND YOUR WIFE'S HOSPITALITY AND THE INVITE !!!
> *


Your quite welcomed glad you guys had a good time. My wife and I hope this party set's your start to a Great Holiday season..


----------



## 254El Lechero




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2010, 02:25 AM~19242576
> *Need to see if anyone who came to my party may have inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Dec 10 2010, 06:24 AM~19290803
> *
> SUPPORT THIS EVENT HOMIES
> *



Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 , so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable

Please keep us in prayer

Leonard
TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CC.


----------



## C-LO9492

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 12 2010, 09:23 AM~19306392
> *Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
> I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 ,  so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable
> 
> Please keep us in prayer
> 
> Leonard
> TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CC.
> *


_*Leonard hope she gets to feelin better and we got her & the familia in our prayers..*_


----------



## Homie Styln

MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS 
from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty


----------



## RC PREZ '64

hope that some ROYAL CLASSICS can make it .. we will do our best and also want all the homie.. to have a MERRY XMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! AND PLEASE BE SAFE WE DONT NEED TO LOSE ANYMORE RAZA!!!


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by RC PREZ '64_@Dec 13 2010, 02:05 PM~19315709
> *  hope that some ROYAL CLASSICS  can make it ..    we will do our best and also want all the homie..  to have a MERRY XMAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! AND PLEASE BE SAFE WE DONT NEED TO LOSE ANYMORE RAZA!!!
> *


We hope to see you's there but if not, we gonna start this thing all over again next year... 2011 ULC and all it's members gonna be rep'n all over the metroplex, the state of Texas and USA, so get on board cuase next years gonna be a wild ride.....


----------



## Homie Styln

We had a great toy drive Sunday, thanks to the Majestics, this was thier 5th annual toy drive.. We had many of the car clubs come out and support this event.
We collected about 350 toys that will be going to NICA org.. Where's the pic's, I wasn't able to take any since my camera took off after my Christmas party..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2010, 08:35 PM~19318230
> *We had a great toy drive Sunday, thanks to the Majestics, this was thier 5th annual toy drive.. We had many of the car clubs come out and support this event.
> We collected about 350 toys that will be going to NICA org.. Where's the pic's, I wasn't able to take any since my camera took off after my Christmas party..
> *


i just want to say thanks to all of you coming out to our toy drive . i know you made some kid HAPPY thanks to you  have a nice chistmas ....


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2009, 12:31 AM~12729525
> *The first ULC meeting was tonight, January 16, 2009. We had a great turn out of over 70 people that came to show their support in creating an organization that will bring our Lowrider community together.
> 
> The ULC would like to invite everyone   to attend next weeks meeting on Friday at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> 
> Once again we would like thank everyone that attended tonight's meeting.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 13 2010, 07:16 AM~19313920
> *Leonard hope she gets to feelin better and we got her & the familia in our prayers..
> *



Big Thanks Homie


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2010, 10:34 AM~19314791
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS
> from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## 214loco

Salein my 13 in black spokes in good condition...askin 350 obo

Willing to trade for some stock fleetwood brougham wheels and cash...

Or

A in dash and some cash...

And I do have a spare for the set...

PM me or e mail me [email protected]


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2010, 07:35 PM~19318230
> *We had a great toy drive Sunday, thanks to the Majestics, this was thier 5th annual toy drive.. We had many of the car clubs come out and support this event.
> We collected about 350 toys that will be going to NICA org.. Where's the pic's, I wasn't able to take any since my camera took off after my Christmas party..
> *


Here's a few pic's I took delivering the toys to NICA.. They were very grateful for the toys, they had given away toys to over 300 families the week before and were getting ready for this weekend, thier shelves were pretty bare until the ULC arrived with over 350 toys to restock their shelves. I would like to ask everyone who comes to this weeks meeting bring a cannned food item or macaroni n cheese or romain nudles.. They were running short on food items as well..


----------



## Homie Styln

Ol'Skool antena balls given away by Unical Oil (Gas stations).. I got a new set.. LOL


----------



## Loco 61

> MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty
> TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## regal_swaga

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## I.C. Joker

1911 north griffin st 
Downtown Dallas 
In the west end 
CLUB DRAMA 
$1 drinks before 11 pm
$2 drinks after 11 pm 
Come in your club shirts 
Come and party on x mas eve 
Call me for VIP service 
972-890-5591


----------



## phatcity214




----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## project 79




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

Merry Christmas from the entire ULC family.. Hope to see many of you have not been to any of our meetings last year.. United we stand together, their is strength in numbers..


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## TechniquesOG

* The first ULC meeting of the year will be here too we have special guest coming to promote the new movie the Green Hornet …. Pass the word

Jan 7, 2011
*


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 AM~19456859
> *1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> Annual New Years Day Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan 1 / Saturday / 10 am - 2 pm                  Garland, Texas
> Taco Casa, 6118 Broadway Blvd. @ IH30 in Garland, Texas.
> Full car, truck and motorcycle show. Open to ALL Kinds of Cars.
> 24 Class Show PLUS 3 Best Of Show.
> Registration begins at 9 a.m. Entry Fee: $15
> All profits to Jonathan's Place, an Emergency Shelter for Abused Children.
> More info: call Gary at 214-649-5220 or email: [email protected]
> *


WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## TechniquesOG

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS

:biggrin:


----------



## El Bear y MC

Lowrider Style CC Oklahoma City roll'n thru 2 wish all tha homies n homiettes a Happy New Year


----------



## 5811MSgtP

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 31 2010, 05:02 PM~19469678
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln

As we get ready to start our 3rd year under the ULC banner, I want to thank all those who have supported us for the last 2 years. We have become stronger and better as time has gone by. Our commitment to is keep this organzation a grassroots group based on the principle of integrity and respect for one another. 

So let's get ready for 2011..

I have started a new ULC events thread under the shows and events thread..

Homie John


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## SergDog82




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2011, 03:20 PM~19482658
> *As we get ready to start our 3rd year under the ULC banner, I want to thank all those who have supported us for the last 2 years. We have become stronger and better as time has gone by. Our commitment to is keep this organzation a grassroots group based on the principle of integrity and respect for one another.
> 
> So let's get ready for 2011..
> 
> I have started a new ULC events thread under the shows and events thread..
> 
> Homie John
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

> ========================================
> 
> Buy 12 tickets or more and get a reserved table. Reserved tables are limited so it's first come first serve..


----------



## SergDog82

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 31 2010, 10:34 AM~19466433
> *
> 
> The first ULC meeting of the year will be here too we have special guest coming to promote the new movie the Green Hornet ….  Pass the word
> 
> Jan 7, 2011
> 
> *


----------



## SergDog82

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2011, 11:22 PM~19517142
> *
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 5 2011, 07:46 PM~19514410-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SergDog82_@Jan 4 2011, 05:32 AM~19498296
> *
> *


----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## Loco 61

*I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2011, 09:19 AM~19538499
> *I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> *I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================
> 
> It was a Great turn out yesterday people.. On ward and foward.. We already got some event in the works...
> 
> As I said last nite I'm doing the Texas Picnic tour this year, who'll join me..
> 
> Big Car tours, I don't need no stink car show tours....


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 9 2011, 01:21 AM~19545495-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Loco 61
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jan 8 2011, 08:19 AM~19538499
> *
> I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================================
> 
> It was a Great turn out yesterday people.. On ward and foward.. We already got some event in the works...
> 
> As I said last nite I'm doing the Texas Picnic tour this year, who'll join me..
> 
> Big Car tours, I don't need no stink car show tours....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82




----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 11 2011, 11:53 AM~19566364
> *WATCH "SOUTHLAND" TONIGHT ON TNT, TECHNIQUES CC, HELLAFYDE, HELLAFYDRAULICS ARE IN THIS EPISODE, CHECK OUT THE SCREEN SHOTS BELOW..
> *



If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 12 2011, 04:52 PM~19576733
> *If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs
> *



I saw it tonite. I thought it was good. Nice to see Clubs in mainstream.


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 12 2011, 09:38 PM~19581102
> *I saw it tonite. I thought it was good. Nice to see Clubs in mainstream.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:09 PM~19579764
> *My buddy Josh from Made Men CC stopping traffic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
















:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## El Bear y MC

Q-Vo mi raza Lowrider Style CC Okla. rollin thru 2 show love n respect


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by Firme Chola_@Jan 13 2011, 05:16 PM~19588661
> *Q-Vo mi raza Lowrider Style CC  Okla. rollin thru 2 show love n respect
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HITMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 09:43 AM~19585375
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 6 2011, 12:31 PM~19521587
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*


----------



## TechniquesOG

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*


----------



## regal_swaga

ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/972374-7433 FOR INFO


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting to nite at the old location Smokey's at 8:30.... 
Please pass this on to everyone.
Smokies BBQ
5300 East Lancaster Avenue
Fort Worth, TX 76112-6360


----------



## TechniquesOG

*THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP*


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## Homie Styln

I found out yesterday that one of the true legends of lowriding passed away yesterday morning. Big Jesse Valadez, long time President of Imperials and owner of the world famous "Gypse Rose".. Our prayers go out to the Valadez family and Imperials family..


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2011, 11:47 AM~19737052
> *I found out yesterday that one of the true legends of lowriding passed away yesterday morning. Big Jesse Valadez, long time President of Imperials and owner of the world famous "Gypse Rose".. Our prayers go out to the Valadez family and Imperials family..
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Money Mike

My daughters soccer team is selling squares for the Super Bowl. They are trying to raise some money for their upcoming season. The squares are $20 ea. 1st,2nd, and 3rd qtr pay $150 forward and $50 backwards. 4th qtr pays $300 forwards and $100 backwards. Hit me up if interested. 940/727-1730


----------



## Homie Styln

YOU ALL GONA LOVE THIS...... East Side San Jose, mid-70's


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting is date is going to be Sat at 5:30pm at Smokey's.. Sorry for the short notice but Friday nite is gonna be real cold and Sat it's supposed to in the 50's during the day..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting is date is going to be Sat at 5:30pm at Smokey's.. Sorry for the short notice but Friday nite is gonna be real cold and Sat it's supposed to in the 50's during the day..


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

Check out the back ground, I was at the funeral for Big Jesse...

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2011/02/05/...s-impala-owner/


----------



## SergDog82

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2011, 11:33 AM~19682006
> *THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## pancho76006

EY FAM. I KNOW THIS IS'NT A MUSIC FORUM BUT WE GOTTA MIXTAPE DROPPN SOON N WE TRYNA PUSH IT OUT THERE ITS NONE OF THAT BULLSHIT THAT LOCALS ARE DROPING AROUND TXZ MORE OF A SMOOTH CHILL VIBE SUMTN TA CRUZ TOO IF U GETTA CHANCE FOLLOW THE LINK AND LEAVE A COMMENT ALL ARE APPRECIATED SO GET AT ME N IF U NEEDA MIXTAPE SHOOT AN EMAIL 

http://www.youtube.com/user/theworldofSS#g/u

WE STILL HAVENT GOT NE VIDEOS POSTED BUT WILL KUM SOON


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???


----------



## TechniquesOG

*7th annual valentines dance*


----------



## Homie Styln

I wanna thank everyone for coming out and making this our first successful event of the year for the ULC.. Congrat's to Royal Classics for 1st place most memebers and to Rollerz Only for 2nd.. I also wanna thank Untouchables for a strong showing as well. Kiki (El Pachuco) for best dressed... The intersting thing on the winners, RC are based out of Dallas and RO had a combined membership from Ft Worth and Dallas.. This says a lot of what were trying to do in bringing everyone together. I also wanna thank my good friend Louie and his wife from LM Customs from making the drive from Pleasant Grove and showing us support.. So let's the new lowriding season begin.. Keep and eye out for our summer time party...


----------



## Homie Styln

Happy Valentines Day to everyone..


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2011, 10:50 PM~19862019
> *I wanna thank everyone for coming out and making this our first successful event of the year for the ULC.. Congrat's to Royal Classics for 1st place most memebers and to Rollerz Only for 2nd.. I also wanna thank Untouchables for a strong showing as well. Kiki (El Pachuco) for best dressed... The intersting thing on the winners, RC are based out of Dallas and RO had a combined membership from Ft Worth and Dallas.. This says a lot of what were trying to do in bringing everyone together. I also wanna thank my good friend Louie and his wife from LM Customs from making the drive from Pleasant Grove and showing us support.. So let's the new lowriding season begin.. Keep and eye out for our summer time party...
> *



Correction......it was the Ft Worth and Denton Chapters of RO that attended. And We had a blast! Thanks again!


----------



## Loco 61

*ULC Meeting Tonight At Smokeys... *


----------



## Homie Styln

What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth / Dallas (ULA) wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???


----------



## Money Mike

*Hope you guys can make it!*


----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## Eternal Life




----------



## veterano48

VETERANOS NEW TOY 1947 CHEVY CONVERTABLE JUST GOY IT.


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 1 2011, 07:29 PM~19991917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETERANOS NEW TOY 1947 CHEVY CONVERTABLE JUST GOY IT.
> *


Nice find Ruben...


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting this Friday...


----------



## veterano48

thanks bro.


----------



## theoso8

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 1 2011, 08:29 PM~19991917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETERANOS NEW TOY 1947 CHEVY CONVERTABLE JUST GOY IT.
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 SUP RUBEN???? HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE??? CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS DONE!!!!


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 1 2011, 06:29 PM~19991917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VETERANOS NEW TOY 1947 CHEVY CONVERTABLE JUST GOY IT.
> *


looking nice then convertible damit :0 :0


----------



## veterano48

whats up homie just chiling ready four the shows and events and u.


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting tonite at Smokey's...


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by veterano48_@Mar 2 2011, 06:11 PM~19999372
> *whats up homie just chiling ready four the shows and events    and u.
> *


  





*ANYONE THAT WANTS TO TRY TO ATTEND THE SIX FLAGS SHOW THIS YEAR PLEASE CONTACT FERNANDO 817-350-0929 OR SAM 214-536-4603 ASAP. THE DATE IS APRIL 9 AND 10TH. SIGNING UP IS NOT A GUARANTEE THAT YOUR IN.. THEY WILL PICK WHAT RIDES WILL BE AND IN SHOW..*


----------



## juangotti

Flier coming soon!


----------



## elpayaso

A&E CUSTOMZ SPECIALISES IN CUSTOM SUSPENCIONS,HYDRAULICS,AIR RIDE, AND HAND MADE SUSPENCIONS 

OFFERING TRADITIONAL PAINTJOBS AND SYLVER AND GOLD LEAF AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICING!!!!!!!!!


WE OFFER ALL TYPES OF FRAME REINFORCEMENTS AND FRAME WRAPS WITH IN A 4 TO 5 DAY PERIOD IN MOST CASES 
WRAPPING AND ALSO MOLDING 
A-ARMS 
TRAILING ARMS 
REAR END /DIFFERENTIALS & ALSO WITH DESIGNON METAL WORK 

LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE 
SET UP INSTALATIONS 
TROUBLESHOOTING 
WIRING 
BATTERY WIRING 
BATTERY RACKS 
CUSTOM METAL WORK 
HYDRAULIC PUMPS 
ACCESSORIES 
KNOCK OFF WHEEL INSTALLATIONS 

AIR RIDE 
AIR RIDE SET UP INSTALLS 
C NOTCH ON TRUCKS TO SLAM 
TILT BED ON TRUCKS 
TROUBLESHOOTING 
PARTS 

LUBE AND TUBE 
OIL CHANGES 
BRAKES 
ALTERNATOR INSTALLS 
FUEL PUMPS 
STARTERS INSTALLED 
SPARKPLUGS REPLACED 
WIRING SPARKPLUGS 

AND ALL OTHER NEEDS THAT YOU MAY HAVE.......... 
FEEL FREE TO CALL 
CARLOS 214 6369804 ERNIE 972 872 5527 


ADDRESS IS 2022 E IRVING BLVD SUITE #2 
IRVING TX 75060 

OR JUST CALL FOR DIRECTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! --------------------


----------



## juangotti

*It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix*


----------



## Loco 61

*
Saturday Benefit Car Wash Tomorrow At AutoZone 7500 Camp Bowie West Blvd, Fort Worth From 12 Till ??? Its For Some Kids That Got Burnt In An Accident.. 



Sunday Benefit Car Show @ Club Chrome 2408 E Belknap St, Fort Worth From 12-6 For Danny Montes RIP*


----------



## juangotti

It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix[/b]


----------



## Homie Styln

My first picnic of the year on my Texas picnic tour, shout out to Wito from San Antonio for putting this picnic together. Thanks to my homie Juan from the Imperials for helping me out.. Was a great time kick'n it with D-Town Bombs - Vetaranos and all the other bomb clubs out there..

Here's a lil video my friend Felix friend shot..


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

Good ULC meeting last nite, Shout out to Tino from Principales, Don Texas Ranflas and the new Club Estillo Brown Proud.. Sam thx for sharing info on your show and Fernando for going over 6 Flags info... Thx to all the other clubs and solo riders who came out to the meeting last nite.., Don Texas Ranflas, and the new Club Estillo Brown Proud.. Sam thx for sharing info on your show and Fernando for going over 6 Flags info... Ernest Blvd Aces thx for making the ULC stickers and donating them to the ULC. We raised about $150 for the porta-potty's for Easter picnic. We still have some stickers left.. Our goal for this year is 20,000 eggs... We will have at least 10 golden eggs (bikes) to give away..


----------



## Loco 61

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY!!! ANYONE THAT WANTS TO TRY TO ATTEND THE SIX FLAGS SHOW THIS YEAR PLEASE CONTACT FERNANDO 817-350-0929 OR SAM 214-536-4603 ASAP. THE DATE IS APRIL 9 AND 10TH. SIGNING UP IS NOT A GUARANTEE THAT YOUR IN.. THEY WILL PICK WHAT RIDES WILL BE AND IN SHOW..*


----------



## 214Tex

Bump Bump

Pass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Loco 61

*HERE SOME PICS OF MY HOMIE CARLOS</span>*
<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/rsyl9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Left Corner
<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/11bhrpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Center of Pic*


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2011, 02:28 PM~20210886
> *HERE SOME PICS OF MY HOMIE CARLOS</span>
> <img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/rsyl9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Left Corner
> <img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/11bhrpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> Center of Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What happened to him???


----------



## OC STYLE '64




----------



## juangotti




----------



## Homie Styln

ULC MEETING TOMORROW AT SMOKEY'S BBQ.. 8:30pm


----------



## 214Tex

Congratulations bro on the Lay it low car of the month

 :cheesy: :biggrin: sswweeeet


----------



## I.C. Joker

Come one come all !!!!!!! Tonight @ Midnight Come party with us @ La Zona Rosa Cabaret !!!!!! 1676 Regal Row !!!!!! This Friday @ midnight it will be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!!! So bring your beer , wine , liquor , ice chest , pop bottles on these models , bring all that you can drink !!!!!! Also this Saturday & Sunday it will also be B.Y.O.B. !!!!!!! Cover only $15 to $30 !!!!!! Don't forget La Zona Rosa Cabaret Car Show !!!!! April 24th 2011 from 12 pm to 7 pm !!!!!!! Vehicle set up from 9 am to 12 noon !!!!!! Bikini contest from 5 pm to 6 pm !!!!! Trophy's from 6 pm to 7 pm !!!!! Live Dj - Beer Specials - Free Food - Very Beautiful Women - The best DFW has to offer !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61

*Thanks Big Homies.... I Would LIke To Ask For Help Frm All My Homies If You Guys Get A Chance Please Roll By And Get Your Car Washed Tomorrow.. Tell Your Friend And Your Friends Friends... Our Friend Carlos Jimenez A Fellow LR Brother Passed Away... HE Attented The Epic Cruise, All ULC Picnics And Many Other Events.. Its Sad I Grew Up With Him And His Family THrou School.. So I KNow All THis Sisters And Brothers.. Come By ANd Get You Car Washed Up.. Donations What Ever You FInd In Your HEart To Give Thats Cool Doesnt Matter...  9AM Till 3PM*


----------



## jvasquez

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2011, 12:23 AM~20240570
> *Thanks Big Homies.... I Would LIke To Ask For Help Frm All My Homies If You Guys Get A Chance Please Roll By And Get Your Car Washed Tomorrow.. Tell Your Friend And Your Friends Friends... Our Friend Carlos Jimenez A Fellow LR Brother Passed Away... HE Attented The Epic Cruise, All ULC Picnics And Many Other Events.. Its Sad I Grew Up With Him And His Family THrou School.. So I KNow All THis Sisters And Brothers.. Come By ANd Get You Car Washed Up.. Donations What Ever You FInd In Your HEart To Give Thats Cool Doesnt Matter...  9AM Till 3PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:angel:

Dang Homie, that's sad to hear. I'd like to come out after work (around 5pm) and see if I can give a few bucks and offer to pray with the family Alex. Man, pobresitos the kids and his wife. GOD BLESS!


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 2 2011, 07:44 AM~20241502
> *:angel:
> 
> Dang Homie, that's sad to hear. I'd like to come out after work (around 5pm) and see if I can give a few bucks and offer to pray with the family Alex. Man, pobresitos the kids and his wife. GOD BLESS!
> *




Thanks Jesse

*RIP My Little Homie Carlos*
:angel:


----------



## Money Mike

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 29 2011, 10:37 PM~20214191
> *What happened to him???
> *


x2


----------



## 214loco

Sup homies...whos all going to 6 flags this weekend???


----------



## 254El Lechero

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Homie Styln

Hi All,

Jimmy Baca's son Gabe and a filmmaker from New York are working on a documentary version of Jimmy's award-winning memoir, A Place to Stand, and are looking for funding. 

They put together a website where you can watch a trailer, donate and find out more information. Check it out: http://www.aplacetostandmovie.com. 

This is looking like it's going to be a really powerful film. It isn't just about Jimmy but expands out to talk about prison, poetry and education as well. So far they've gotten interviews with Jimmy, Luis Valdez, Helen Mirren, Taylor Hackford, other authors and poets, and even some of Jimmy's old cellmates. If you know any people or organizations that might be interested in supporting the film, please share this website with them! These guys can use all the support they can get. Thank you!


Hope this email finds you happy, healthy and holy!  Stacy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID




----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 09:57 PM~20306490
> *THERE WILL BE A CRUISE THROUGH FT WORTH SAT BEFORE THIS ONE SO BE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Its official. FORT WORTH. Bring out the rides because its going to be on. Flier coming soon. Leading up to the Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic.



Thanks GT!  *


----------



## TechniquesOG

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2011, 10:00 PM~20307806
> *Its official. FORT WORTH. Bring out the rides because its going to be on. Flier coming soon. Leading up to the Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic.
> Thanks GT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 03:24 AM~20079467
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix*
> [/b]


*SAME DAY AS...*


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Apr 11 2011, 09:46 AM~20309708-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STATION X_@Apr 11 2011, 03:43 PM~20311923
> *SAME DAY AS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why yes it is.


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## juangotti

See you guys @ the ULC meeting.


----------



## Loco 61

TTT


----------



## project 79

ttt for the easter picnic :biggrin:


----------



## 214loco

i have a set of decent 14x7 with center black and half black half crome dish....decent tires with the hex knock off...dont know how to post pics but you can email [email protected] $350 OBO...email for pics


----------



## LRN818

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## Loco 61

*I Want To Thank Everyone That Was At Gateway Park Yesterday.. Didnt Take My Ride I Ran Out Of Time.. So I Just Stayed To KickIt With The Homies.. There Was Lots Of Badass Rides Out There... They Came From All Over... Thanks To All The Car Clubs And Solo Riders For Donating The Bikes , Eggs And Money For The Portapottys .. Good To See Alot Of Smiling Kids Having A Good Time.. Cant Wait For Next Year...* 

Here Some Pics Of The Picnic
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...328009&st=39040


----------



## Homie Styln

Information on crime prevention fair: Please let's have good participationat at this event and the Police Dept. a strong showing of who we are and what were about..

Good Afternoon – The Central Division Health and Safety Fair is June 18, 2011 at Southtown Shopping Center at I35 and Berry from 11am-2pm. I appreciate those of you who have already confirmed your participation in the event. 

Eartha Pitre, M.A. - Crime Prevention Specialist

Fort Worth Police Department Central Division 

501 Jones St. Fort Worth , TX 76102


----------



## tlrepresenta




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
MOST MEMBERS 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

MOST MEMBERS WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

BUMP


----------



## Homie Styln

*This is what we are looking to give at this car show as per the flyer. This year we will have more catagories and awards, this gonna be better then ever, so come out and support this event. The VFW provides support for our troops coming back home..

*

class's car's
1st place custom 
60
...70
80
90

2nd place Custom
60
70
80
90

1st place street
50
60
70
80
90

2nd place street
50
60
70
80
90

Bike; 
1st place custom
2nd place custom

1st place street
2nd place street

Paddle Car: 
1st place 
2nd place

best of show car custom
best of show car street
best of show bike custom
best of show bike street
best of show paddle car
most member's


----------



## Homie Styln

I have primere tickets to the opening of the 'Priest', if your interested in going let me know and I'll give you tkts. It's this Thurs at North Park 8687 N. Central Express Way Dallas, it's in 3-D. It starts a 7:30 so you gotta be there by 6:30 at the latest..
Here is the trailer:


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## ms_tx_legend214

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20509670
> *
> *



HOW BOUT THEM MAVS!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS" WILL BE CELEBRATING "30" YEARS OF LOWRIDING .....

SUNDAY MAY 15TH, 12 NOON - 6PM....MOUNTAIN CREEK LAKE BY THE THE BASBALL DIAMONDS !! 

COME OUT AND CHILL WITH THE OLD SCHOOL'RS !!!


DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V - KNON 
DTA - WILL BE PERFORMING 

POP LOCK / BREAK DANCING CONTEST

TUG A WAR
VOLLEYBALL

HOPPING FOR BEER !!

" KEEPING IT OLD SCHOOL "


----------



## DALLAS-G

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 6 2011, 09:52 PM~20500752
> *
> *


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@May 9 2011, 01:47 PM~20515022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
> ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC
> *



If you cant make the car show show some love to RC


----------



## rkc1




----------



## Loco 61

*ULC MEETING TONIGHT...*


----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*THE ULC 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW*



*THIS IS JUST A THANK YOU NOT AN INVITE RATHER THAN TAG EACH PROFILE THE ULC & VFW POST 8235 THANK ALL THE CAR CLUB'S


TECHNIQUES DFW CC
GOOD TIMES DFW CC
NEW WAVE DFW CC
ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH CC (Money Mike)
MAJESTICS DFW CC (DAVID)
CREATIONS CC
ESTILO BROWN PRIDE CC
KINGS OF KINGS 
FORITOS FINEST LOWRIDERS CC
TRANQUILO C.C
UNTOUCHABLES CC
STICKLY FAMILIA CC
ARTS TIRES AND DJ (NIA)
TRUE CLASSICS CC FT WORTH


SPECIAL THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING
Elma Garica
Christina Garcia
North Texas Bully Rescue
Curtis Slade
Reina Gonzales
Tina Sanchez
Little "G"
Unique Karz (GABBY)
Rigo Arellano


WE HOPE THAT WE GOT EVERYONE*


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$

<span style=\'color:green\'>
Car show registration $10 The first 20 cars gets 2 passes for the concert. Cars will be on display in front of the stadium, concert will be inside stadium. Awards will be given at 2pm.

Concert tickets on sale now $10 Day of show at the gate $15 Children under 8 free 
at Quik Trip park inside. Gates open at 12pm

Car show & Concert 30 & Beltline in Grand Prairie at QT Stadium Lone Star Park[/b]


----------



## 214Tex

100 % CONFIRMED !!!!!!   SHOW IS STILL GOING DOWN AND THIS IS THE WAY IT'S GOING DOWN FOLKS 










SUPER Single PUMP   DOUBLE PUMP 
  1st place $300      1st place $300
  2nd place $150     2nd place $150 

          
    RADICALS                CHIPPERS
1st place $300        1st place $150
2nd place $150       2nd place $100

      Rules for the hop contest !!!!
* These are the rules there will be no more changes *

* There must be 2 cars to make a class
* All High Hitters nothing but inches 
* All batteries must be connected
* Car cannot get stuck in the air


SUPER SINGLE PUMP - extended A arms, rear drop mounts with modified trailing arms MOUNTED OUTSIDE stock location 10 -12 batteries

DOUBLE PUMP STREET - extended A arms, rear drop mounts with extended trailing arms allowed MUST BE in stock location 12-14  batteries

RADICAL CAR and TRUCK - 45 + lock up 1 1/2 + extended A arms modified rear with modified trailing arms MOUNTED OUTSIDE stock location 14 + batteries

STREET CHIPPERS - 2 inch or less extended a arms with STOCK REAR suspension 6-8 batteries 

* All Participants that are coming to HOP must arrive by 1:00 PM


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$

<span style=\'color:green\'>
Car show registration $10 The first 20 cars gets 2 passes for the concert. Cars will be on display in front of the stadium, concert will be inside stadium. Awards will be given at 2pm.

Concert tickets on sale now $10 Day of show at the gate $15 Children under 8 free 
at Quik Trip park inside. Gates open at 12pm

Car show & Concert 30 & Beltline in Grand Prairie at QT Stadium Lone Star Park[/b]


----------



## gamezg

*<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>can we get yalls support again this year</span>*


----------



## XG

*FT Worth Texas!*</span> I am a local artist/photographer in Dallas, TX. I am looking for top Bombs "<span style=\'colorrange\'>*Best of the Best Bombs*". I am in the works of creating an all Bombs 2012 Calendar for top Bombs in DFW with top lady models. I have a few spots available and I am looking for the best bombs in FT Worth who would be interested in being a part of this:

Feel free to contact me for more information:

*[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos*

Look forward to hearing from you 

XG


----------



## RC PREZ '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB" 30TH ANNIVERSARY PICNIC 1981-2011

OUR MISSION WAS ACCOMPLISHED WITH HAVING ALL THE "OG" PRESIDENTS IN ATTENDANCE ON THIS SPECIAL DAY....

FOUNDER - JACOB MARTINEZ
2ND PREZ - BETO VELASQUEZ
3RD PREZ - ANDY RODRIGUEZ
4TH PREZ - ROY ESQUIBEL (WIFE ROSA ESQUIBEL)
5TH PREZ - TOM ELLICKSON
6TH / CURRENT PREZ- ***** VALDEZ 

IT WAS AN EVENTFUL DAY SEEING SO MANY "OG MEMBERS" SHOW UP FROM THE DATES OF 1981 - 2011...

THE "ROYAL CLASSICS" WOULD LIKE TO GIVE THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT SHOWED LOVE ON OUR SPECIAL DAY ....

JOKERZ
COWBOYS LIFE
LOW 4 LYFE

THESE 3 CAR CLUBS WERE THE EARLY BIRDS AND BEAT THE ROYAL CLASSICS TO THE PARK...

DALLAS LOWRIDERS
LA FAMILIA
INSANITY
PRINCIPALES
TRAFFIC
MAJESTICS DFW
MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS
LIMITED EDITION
WESTSIDE
MAJESTIX "ROLLING 60'S"
ESTILO
ROLLERZ ONLY "DALLAS"
ROLLERZ ONLY "FORT WORTH"
VETERANOS
ROYAL IMAGE
MYSTIC DREAMS
KINGZ
D'TOWN BOMBS
TEXAS RANFLAS
FROST CUSTOMS
TORRES EMPIRE
OAK CLIFF C.C.
ROLLING SOLO
ENVYUS
STRICKLY BUSINESS
LO LOWS
GORILLAS ONLY
DUKES
DIAMOND CITY
PURO PA DELANTE
GHETTO DREAMS
FORGIVEN 
TIEMPOS LOCOS 
UNIDOZ
SUBLIMINAL
PRESIDENTEZ
CHRISTOLOGY
SUPERIOR C.C.
LOUIE & KATHI MORA (SAN ANTONIO)


SPECIAL THANKS TO...
DJ OSO "ROYAL CLASSICS"
DJ LADY V "KNON"
DTA
CHRIS TORRES "LA FAMILIA"
JOSE TENORIO "PHOTOGRAPHY"
ERIC EALBA "TEXAS FINEST"
OFFICER JUAN CARRANZA
OFFICER EDWARD REYES

"HOPPERS" - THANKS FOR KEEP'N IT "OLD SCHOOL"

LO LOWS
ESTILO
ROYAL IMAGE


HOPE WE HAVE ALL THE CAR CLUBS THAT ATTENDED....IF YOUR NAME IS NOT ABOVE AND YOU WERE THERE, THANKS TO YOU ALSO...IT WAS A VERY BUSY DAY AND HARD TO KEEP UP WITH ALL THE CAR CLUBS ROLL'N IN...

WE HAD WELL OVER 1500 PEOPLE CHILL'N AT THE PARK ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON...

WHAT MORE CAN A "OLD SCHOOL CAR CLUB" ASK FOR


----------



## XG

*Sneak Preview "Best of the Best Bombs 2012 Calendar"*












[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos


XG


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 17 2011, 11:35 PM~20575952
> *HEY GUYS LETS SHOW SOME SUPPORT THIS GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT MAKING A SHOW AT LEAST ONCE A MONTH AND IT GETS REALLY GOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## elpayaso

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@May 18 2011, 12:04 AM~20576064
> *THIS IS AT I35 AND INWOOD EXIT ON SERVICE RD FLYERS WILL BE PASSED NEXT MEETING SORRY FOR SHORT NOTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## gamezg

_ITS GOING DOWN TOMMOROW HOPE TO SEE YALL THERE AGAIN _:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## juangotti

*NOT JUST A DAY... BUT A WEEKEND OF LOWRIDING!!!*</span>


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

Start making plans to join us Tomorrow night for game 2 at Fat Daddy's. Where else can you go and get cheap drinks during the game .99 Cents Wells & Drafts Till 11pm..doors open at 8 pm Wear your Mavs Gear or Miami Gear and get in free till 10pm. So get there early to get a good seat also don't forget about the after party With Dj Panic Mixsquad..with $2 Crown and down after 11pm.


----------



## 214Tex

Hello Everyone 










*Forecast calls for great weather for this weekends hop contest .


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## Homie Styln

Were going to have to use the eating area of Smokeys, there getting the other area ready for a wedding reception. Sorry just found out today, not know why the guy didn't tell us at the last meeting, since they already knew.. I think it may be time to find another spot..


----------



## Homie Styln

Were gonna start a new Ft Worth cruise spot, starting tomorrow nite. Seminary Rd near La Gran Plaza, starting at 8pm till??? Were crusing not parking lotting..


----------



## juangotti

SO I JUST LEFT SMOKIES BBQ AND THEY HAD NOT ONE PERSON AT THERE CAR SHOW TODAY! NOT ONE. I HAVE TO SAY THIS IN MY OPINION IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER FAILURE ON OUR PART. HOW CAN WE NOT SUPPORT THE PEOPLE WHO SUPPORT US? SMOKIES HAS GIVEN US A SPACIOUS HOME AND TRY TO ACCOMMODATE US AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. I SPOKE TO THE OWNER WHILE I WAS TH...ERE AND I TOLD HIM THAT I THINK THE REASON NO ONE SHOWED UP WAS BECAUSE OF THE DISCREPANCY ON THE CALENDER. THE OWNER IS EXPECTING A DECENT TURN OUT TOMORROW AND I THINK WE OWE IT TO THEM TO AT LEAST STOP BY. EVEN IF WE ARE CONSIDERING OTHER VENUES TO HOST OUR ORGANIZATION. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD!!! TOMORROW 6-26-11 FROM 12-3PM THEY WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW AT SMOKIES AND NEEDS AS MUCH SUPPORT AS POSSIBLE FROM US THE ULC! JUAN 817.349.5249


----------



## TechniquesOG

*DFW*


----------



## OC STYLE '64

"ROYAL CLASSICS CAR CLUB & JOKERZ CAR CLUB" are teaming up and will be having a Benefit Car Show for our good friends UNLIMITED Prez Jimmy & Sonia Lopez. The show will be on Sunday Sept. 11, 2011....More information / flyers will be coming soon !!! 

"HOMIES HELPING HOMIES"

PLEASE SAVE THE DATE - SUNDAY SEPT 11, 2011​


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Mr.Petty

Need information on how you guys started the ULC we're trying to start something like this in Oklahoma if you can pm me the info i would appreciate it thanks


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## LurchPP




----------



## BIG MIKE 64

For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC Halloween Hop in the Park this Sun 10-16-2011

Place Gateway Park Ft Worth
750 N Beach St
Fort Worth, TX 76111-6619

Time: 11am - 5pm

Don't forget Halloween costume contest for the Kids and trick ur treating from 2-3, so car clubs and solo rider don't forget to bring candy for the kids. 

The car hop will be 3-4... Gilbert from Bad Boyz out in Dallas said he'd come and support us at our event with a couple of hoppers..


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

djskillz214 said:


> View attachment 394132
> View attachment 394133


LOOKIN FOR VENDORS TOO !! shops music clothing etc... That have to do with lowriding !!


----------



## 214Tex

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61

*WE WILL BE HAVING THE NEXT ULC MEETING ON FRIDAY 12-2-11 DUE TO THANKSGIVING AND BLACK FRIDAY THANKS*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

SEE Y'ALL THERE !!





RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> Show 12 to 5*
> LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
> Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*
> 
> FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*
> 
> Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
> Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot !!


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## 214Tex

" THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION "
Oldies Car Show






Great news the Rollin Oldies car show has been selected as an official activity for the Bridge -O -Rama celebration. You are invited to be part of this free community event taking place March 2nd - 4th, 2012 on Singleton Blvd in west Dallas.

Time is upon us get your cars ready for this historical event a 2.5 mi. caravan of oldies is in the plans to roll down the Blvd to this event. A reservation list is coming soon for classics bombs originals and low-riders in the
1940's
1950's
1960's
To mid 1975 class. This is a free show for all participants and spectators for more info please visit the web page for daily updates at

www.bridge-o-rama.com


----------



## jvasquez




----------



## RIDINDRTY64

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> Show 12 to 5*
> LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
> Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*
> 
> FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*
> 
> Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
> Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*
> 
> FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


TOMARROW !!


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Homie Styln

I want to thank all the members of the ULA for the Recognition award. I'm sorry I was unable attend the ULA Christmas party due to a prior commitment.
I would like to also Thank Ricky from Rollerz Only for bringing the award to me last nite..

Sincerely Homie John


----------



## Loco 61

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuqMAM6oRms&feature=g-u










NICE VID GERMAIN


----------



## Homie Styln

ULC last meeting of the year so please try and come out this Friday. Let's end the year on a strong note..


----------



## Loco 61

_MAJESTICS DFW Is Having There Car SHow TOY DRIVE At Grandys/Taco Cabana On Seminary & I35 Come Show Your Support And Help The Little Ones At Christmas Time.. Bring An Unwrapped Toy.. This Sunday Dec. 18 frm 11am to 3pm Thanks Homies_


----------



## Loco 61

Homie Styln said:


> ULC last meeting of the year so please try and come out this Friday. Let's end the year on a strong note..


----------



## XG

2012 Best of the Best Bombs Calendar DFW Feat. Viejitos Oklahoma is out!






Purchase a copy online:
http://www.xgphotos.tumblr.com/Store

Thank you to all Car Clubs for Participating:

Dallas Lowriders
Los Finos
Dukes
New Wave
Principales
Boulevard Aces
D-Town Bombs
Viejitos
Texas Ranflas

Beautiful Rides/Beautiful Models/Beautiful Job! :biggrin:


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## Homie Styln

Mondo from Ghetto Dreams has ask anyone from the ULC who is interested in going to this history making event to get with me or him ASAP.. He needs to know by next week..


214Tex said:


> " THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION "
> Oldies Car Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news the Rollin Oldies car show has been selected as an official activity for the Bridge -O -Rama celebration. You are invited to be part of this free community event taking place March 2nd - 4th, 2012 on Singleton Blvd in west Dallas.
> 
> Time is upon us get your cars ready for this historical event a 2.5 mi. caravan of oldies is in the plans to roll down the Blvd to this event. A reservation list is coming soon for classics bombs originals and low-riders in the
> 1940's
> 1950's
> 1960's
> To mid 1975 class. This is a free show for all participants and spectators for more info please visit the web page for daily updates at
> 
> www.bridge-o-rama.com


----------



## 214Tex

Homie Styln said:


> Mondo from Ghetto Dreams has ask anyone from the ULC who is interested in going to this history making event to get with me or him ASAP.. He needs to know by next week..


Man I wish I could tell you how historical it will be for sure though national media coverage and the oldie rides will be the center of attraction


----------



## 73monte




----------



## U.L.C. Texas




----------



## 5811MSgtP




----------



## U.L.C. Texas

*please support all the events for the ULC and ULA*


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

TECHNIQUES DFW DANCE









GOOD TIMES DFW RAFFLE TICKET HELP SUPPORT


----------



## 73monte




----------



## 73monte

U.L.C. Texas said:


> *please support all the events for the ULC and ULA*


 :thumbsup: See you at the TECHNIQUES dance.


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## TopCopOG




----------



## 214Tex

THIS SATURDAY:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG

:boink::h5::thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas

We have come to the conclusion there is really something wrong with our meeting the attendance has been very poor last night we had some good news from Torres Empire but even he saw how some car club and solo member s of the UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL are not getting involved it was not a good turn out the only car club at this meeting was TECHNIQUES, New Wave, Majestics, RO, Untouchables, and even Dukes of Dallas….. And a handful of solo riders.. Less than 20 people
PEOEPLE we cannot keep these meeting on hold waiting for people to show up the meeting have been starting later and later however from now on our meeting will start shapely at 830 pm, so if you want to know what going on and if you have put your event on the yearly calendar and don’t not show up to talk about we are just going to skip over it because this is your event and you should be there to talk about it this is your voice to speak.
-Now if the meeting location needs to change we can make that happen and in fact we will make that happen…. 
- We have to be together on this Fort Worth this is you ULC for the taking let not start falling apart for any reason or any disagreement you may have, your voice is you’re VOTE!!!
- A decision was made to go ahead and pay the 50.00 to the ULA in Dallas that why if any of the ULC member what to promote an event we can at no cost, NOW however if you disagree again your Voice is your Vote and you have right to speak your opinion so come to the next meeting.
- We would like to see more Car Club’s / Shop’s or a representative from “YOU” to send to the ULC meetings on your behalf
-We have a lot to do and Easter picnic is around the corner at Gateway PARK this year as always we are looking to get 20,000 eggs and 12 bikes for this event so come on throw in your support and lets us hear YOU!!!

THERE ARE CAR CLUBS NOT COMING YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE SO PLEASE SEND SOMEONE







​


----------



## single94

– P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670

Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Homie Styln

To all those that are going to the Bridge opening in Dallas this Sat March 3rd. We are gona meet up in Arlington at Lincoln Square @9am, departing at 9:30. Take I-30 exit Collins stay on service road we'll meet at the TGI Friday's parking lot which is right off the service road.. Were gona take I-30 to Loop 12 exit Singleton, cruise Singleton to the parking lot where were gona post up at, near the Bridge.. You can take food and ice chests, no grills. There is gonna be a hugh firework show in the evening for those that are staying for the full event..


----------



## 214loco

sup ULC??


----------



## wickedimage63

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63

any easter picnic flyers???


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## 53BOMBA

T T T !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X

single94 said:


> – P155/80 R13’s
> Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
> Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
> Contact: Juan 214.868.6670
> 
> Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## AirbrushJack83

When is the next picnic,show or cruise? Post them up please


----------



## 254El Lechero

Suenos Vajos Cinco De Mayo Car show May 6,2012


----------



## TOP DOG '64




----------



## 214loco

any word on the 6 flags show?


----------



## XG




----------



## Loco 61

*IF YOU WANT TO PUT YOUR CAR IN THIS EVENT LET ME KNOW ASAP.. IT HAS TO STAY THERE OVERNIGHT.. MOVE IN WILL BE TOMORROW AT 10AM-4PM LET ME KNOW ASAP PLEASE THANKS... THIS SHOULD BE A BADASS PLACE TO HAVE LOWRIDERS....
*
*
















*


----------



## Loco 61

*ULC Easter Egghunt Today Saturday 4-14-12 At Gateway Park @ 12. The Egghunt Was Postponed Last Sunday Due To The Rain.. Hope To See As Many Kids Out There As Possible. THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB AND SPONSORS FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN...*


----------



## Loco 61

Here Are Some Pictures Of Todays Easter Egghunt... Thanks To All The Clubs And Sponsers That Help Put This Together... Much Much Props Homies... Also REMINDER ULC MEETING NEXT FRIDAY 4-20-12 AT SMOKIES 






































































































Here The Happy Bike Winners For 2012....


----------



## estilo71rivi

LOOK LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT


----------



## Loco 61

*If You Signed Up For The Six Flags Show Please Hit Me Up... I Have The List That Made It In The Show And Information For You For Set Up..

Thanks *


----------



## XG

*XGPhotos New Wave Photo Shoot*






*www.facebook.com/xgphotos

www.xgphotos.tumblr.com*


----------



## juangotti

SUGAR BROWNS WILL BE SELLING BBQ PLATES THE END OF THE CRUISE


----------



## Loco 61

XG said:


> *www.facebook.com/xgphotos
> 
> www.xgphotos.tumblr.com*


NIce Vid:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

We will be meeting up at Wendy's on 7th St in Ft Worth at Sat 8:30, we will cruise 7th St and chill at Wendy's.. Please everyone who comes get something from Wendy's, that way we can use this as our chill spot after taking a cruise down 7th St..


----------



## estilo71rivi

Homie Styln said:


> We will be meeting up at Wendy's on 7th St in Ft Worth at Sat 8:30, we will cruise 7th St and chill at Wendy's.. Please everyone who comes get something from Wendy's, that way we can use this as our chill spot after taking a cruise down 7th St..


sound good John


----------



## phatcity214

Shot at 2012-03-18


----------



## 214loco

sup ULC??


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Homie Styln

ULC meeting tonite, all car clubs and interested parties please plan on attending... 8:30 Smokey's BBQ on 5300 E Lancaster Ave, Fort Worth


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## MAJESTIX

*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***




















*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***


----------



## STATION X

*6/16/12*


----------



## XG




----------



## runninlow

What's going down this weekend?


----------



## juangotti

[h=6]This is Juan of the ULC. For the last couple of months I was asked to assist in the ULC meeting as being the spokesman. Well today I am stepping down. Apparently my services have been less then moderate. I want to apologize if the way I ran the meeting has offended anyone. I didnt know that I was not giving people enough time on the floor to speak about there event. The questionnaire I had planned for the ULC has been delayed. Alex will have info on the new spokesman.[/h]


----------



## runninlow

I guess its because you didn't give that politician more time to advertise himself to the ULC, lol. As long as i have been at the meetings you finished in 15-30 mins now will go back to being 2 hrs, majority of it not dealing with lowriding at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## estilo71rivi

AND THERE WILL BE A HOP !!!!!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX

juangotti said:


> *This is Juan of the ULC. For the last couple of months I was asked to assist in the ULC meeting as being the spokesman. Well today I am stepping down. Apparently my services have been less then moderate. I want to apologize if the way I ran the meeting has offended anyone. I didnt know that I was not giving people enough time on the floor to speak about there event. The questionnaire I had planned for the ULC has been delayed. Alex will have info on the new spokesman.*


STOP BEIN A VAG..........


----------



## juangotti

ICED BOXX said:


> STOP BEIN A VAG..........


:banghead:


----------



## ICED BOXX

MOVING ON........


----------



## Carlos Polishing

Specializing Stainless, Aluminum and all types of metal polishing:


Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Loco 61

*Hope To See Everyone There Tomorrow Night.. We Need To Talk About New Meeting Place And If We Are Going To Change The Date of The Meetings.. Please Lets Have Full Attendance..!*


----------



## Loco 61

*If You Want To Be In Fort Worth's Mexican Independence Day Parade Tomorrow Call Me ASAP So I Can Put You Down On The List.. Lowriders Cars / Bikes.... 817-8913658 Alex PLEASE NOTE: YOU GOT TO BE THERE AT 9am And The Parade Starts At 11am..*


----------



## Loco 61

United Lowrider Council meeting this Thursday night at**Billy Miners 1521 N Main St, Fort Worth, TX, 76164**be there by 8:30 please


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## Carlos Polishing

*Carlos Polishing*




Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## Loco 61




----------



## ENOUGH SAID

Starting next meeting we will be getting domestic beers for $2 and there will be a waitress dedicated to serving ULC members. We will also have the patio reserved for us


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

ULC 3RD ANNUAL HOP IN THE PARK GOING DOWN ON OCTOBER 21ST @ ROCKWOOD PARK IN FT WORTH. EVENT IS FROM 12-5 WITH A CASH PRIZE FOR THE HOP CONTEST. KIDS ALSO BRING YOUR COSTUMES BECAUSE WE WILL BE HAVING A COSTUME CONTEST FOR GIFT CARDS TO TOYS R US. CAR CLUBS PLEASE ATTEND OUR NEXT ULC MEETING FOR FULL DETAILS ON THIS EVENT.


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

cash prize kul ill be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

HERE SOME RULES TO GET IT REALLY CRUNK!!!! (SEEN IT IN ANOTHER TOPIC)







STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150


-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 14 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.




SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200


-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-10 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.




DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200


-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2nd $250.00


-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-3 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE


----------



## showtimez2001

TTT


----------



## juangotti

Gonna be a bad ass event


----------



## XG

New Bombs Calendar for 2014! Dallas Texas contact XG Photos for full details if interested: [email protected] visit on www.facebook.com/xgphotos 






​


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Loco 61

*ULC MEETING TONIGHT AT BILLY MINERS @ 8:30 HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE... WE NEED TO GO OVER THE LAST MINUTE DETAIL OF OUR BIG EASTER PICNIC ON SUNDAY.. IVE HAD PEOPLE CALLING ME WANTING TO KNOW INFO. ON IT. ITS GOING TO BE BIG THIS YEAR. I KNOW SOME CAR CLUBS FROM D-TOWN ARE HEADED THIS WAY THIS YEAR.. 



*


----------



## XG

Thanks to all car clubs making this happen once more:

D-Town Bombs
Jokers
Texas Ranflas
Dukes
Los Royal Classics

*2014 Bombs Calendar II Edition*

2012 copies were sold internationally and nationally: Dubai, Afghanistan, Mexico, New Mexico, Arizona, Texas, California, Michigan, Oklahoma.

Visit: www.xgphotos.com


----------



## ElMexicano

IF ANYONE NEEDS HELP ON LOST TITLES OR NO TITLES GIVE ME A CALL 817-658-8954


----------



## MAJESTIX

*5.26.13*


----------



## MAJESTIX

*Classics - Kustoms - LowRides - Hot Rods - Motorcycles - Rat Rods - LowRods - Bombs*

This coming Saturday July 6th


----------



## hirolr68

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID

hirolr68 said:


> :thumbsup:


http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## djmikethecholodj

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG

10TH TECHNIQUES DFW ANNUAL VALENINES DANCE FEBRUARY 8, 2013


----------



## MAJESTIX

*March Edition: First Pappas BBQ Cruise spring kick-off!*


----------



## reyrey1967

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967

Bump bump


----------

